# Cube Reaction GTC



## DeLocke (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

hat da jemand vielleicht schon nähere Infos als das was auf bikesportnews steht?

http://www.bikesportnews.de/produkte/detailansicht-produkte/datum/2009/07/13/cube-2010-neues-carbon-hardtail-reaction-gtc.html


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (16. Juli 2009)

Reicht doch eigentlich die Info, oder? Hört sich doch sehr vielversprechend an! Und schön gemacht sind die Details, wie Satteklemme usw. Cube halt, super Quali zu einem super Preis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (16. Juli 2009)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Reicht doch eigentlich die Info, oder? Hört sich doch sehr vielversprechend an! Und schön gemacht sind die Details, wie Satteklemme usw. Cube halt, super Quali zu einem super Preis!



Also wenn der Preis und die Ausstattung stimmen wird direkt eins bestellt, je nachdem was sie in der Alu Version noch ändern!


----------



## DeLocke (12. August 2009)

mmh noch knapp 3 wochen bis zur EUROBIKE und immernoch nix bekannt zu Gewicht/Preis/Ausstattung außer das was in der BIKE steht oder?


----------



## DeLocke (2. September 2009)

so nun alles was das Herz begehrt auf www.cube.eu mit den neuen 2010er Modellen


----------



## Rotten67 (2. September 2009)

Nun noch Preise und Lieferdaten
und ich bestelle


----------



## Limubai (2. September 2009)

also mein Händler hat schon ein wenig erzählt....

1699 
1999 
2399 

lieferdaten hat er gemeint das dies gegen dezember und jänner verfügbar sein sollten... 
naja hoffe das cube nicht untergeht an bestellungen.
habe gehört das sehr sehr viele an den GTC interessiert sind..

lg, Limubai


----------



## Rotten67 (3. September 2009)

Oh, ich werde gleich mal bei meinem anrufen und dann mal sehen
Gebe die Preise auch sofort durch


----------



## DeLocke (3. September 2009)

Wie gut/schlecht stehen denn die Chancen das vielleicht schon in der BIKE die nächste Woche kommt ein ausführlicher test drin ist?

Ab wann sind denn die Bikes bei den Händlern bzw. ab wann sind sie bestellbar?


----------



## Limubai (3. September 2009)

ich glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht das schon in der kommenden Ausgabe, aber vielleicht in der nächsten (Oktober)..

laut meinem Händler bekommt er alle Infos bezüglich Preis usw. auf der Eurobike und danach können wir schon bestellen.

ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob es das Top Modell werden wird oder das mittlere..

ich hab was gegen Formula Bremsen....
werde sicherlich die XT Montieren..

LG, Limbatänzer....


----------



## DeLocke (3. September 2009)

Ixh würde auch die Nummer kleiner, also das mittlere, nehmen, aber ich will die neue FOX Fit Gabel mit Steckachse.

ich denk bei den Bremsen stehen sich die R! und die Avid nichts nach wobei ich die weiße Avid schon geil finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (3. September 2009)

So, mein Händler hat die Preise bestätigt.
Und als erstes Lieferdatum nannte er den Nov.
Werde wohl nächst WOche bestellen, und ein kleiner Nachlass ist auch noch drin.

Werde wohl auch zur kleine Ausführung tendieren. Und die auf XT umrüsten

Mal eine blöde Frage
Ist die Rahmenfarbe an das Modell gebunden.
Also 
GTC SL = grau
GTC Race - rot schwarz#
GTC Pro = teamline


----------



## DeLocke (3. September 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> So, mein Händler hat die Preise bestätigt.
> Und als erstes Lieferdatum nannte er den Nov.
> Werde wohl nächst WOche bestellen, und ein kleiner Nachlass ist auch noch drin.
> 
> ...



Also diese Preise 

1699 
1999 
2399 


----------



## Rotten67 (3. September 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Also diese Preise
> 
> 1699 
> 1999 
> 2399 



Genau die Preise.
Aber ein wenig Luft hat er noch

Mein Sting habe ich da 200 billiger bekommen.


----------



## Limubai (3. September 2009)

wenn sie mir das top modell für 2199 geben schlag ich sofort zu....

ich hab schon ein bike welches rot / schwarz / weis am rahmen hat 
die graue version gefällt mir schon sehr gut..

hätte diesmal auch gern eine FOX verbaut , SID hat schon mein Merida...

ich glaub schon das es das Top Model wird...


----------



## Frääänk (3. September 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> So, mein Händler hat die Preise bestätigt.
> Und als erstes Lieferdatum nannte er den Nov.
> Werde wohl nächst WOche bestellen, und ein kleiner Nachlass ist auch noch drin.
> 
> ...



mit den Farben würde mich auch mal interesieren.
Das Pro und dass Race sehen  aus!!!

Nur ob Cube die Sache mit den Lieferterminen auf die Reihe bekommt glaub ich ja noch nicht so recht.
Wollte letztes Jahr ein Reaction bestellen. Erster Termin war Dezember dann Januar und als zum Schluss dann April daraus werden sollte habe ich die ganze Sache gelassen.

Naja werd mal bei meinem Händler anklopfen und mich ma schlau machen.


----------



## ragewo (5. September 2009)

So, mein GTC Pro  ist bestellt. UVP ist 1599,00 .
Lieferung laut CUBE Ende Oktober (Hüstel 2010? )

Gruß Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (5. September 2009)

hey...."hallo erstmal"ich bin der neue!.....grüße ans ganze Forum

und direkt geht es los.....ich fahre ein selbstaufgebautes Bike mit eigentlich edlen Komponenten (Sid SL,Crossmax,kompl. XT,Avid Single Digit Ti,SLR,usw.) das Bike ist jetzt ca.4-5jahre alt und hat mit ca. 15000km seinen Dienst geleistet!.....nun bin ich wie durch Zufall über dieses neue Cube Reaction GTC gestoßen,welches in allermunde ist!und carbon war schon immer ein Traum von mir.....ich möchte mich ungern verschlechtern also kommt eigentl nur das Reaction Race in Frage(1999euro)!
meint ihr der Preis ist gerechtfertigt?auf der Homepage steht es würde 10,25kg wiegen,ist das mit Pedalen oder nicht,weil in der liste stehen sie mit drin(Shimano PD-M520)!!!?????!!!???
achso meint ihr für meins könnte man noch etwas bekommen??!!??!!

danke euch...gruß Marco


----------



## S.D. (5. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> hey...."hallo erstmal"ich bin der neue!.....grüße ans ganze Forum
> 
> und direkt geht es los.....ich fahre ein selbstaufgebautes Bike mit eigentlich edlen Komponenten (Sid SL,Crossmax,kompl. XT,Avid Single Digit Ti,SLR,usw.) das Bike ist jetzt ca.4-5jahre alt und hat mit ca. 15000km seinen Dienst geleistet!.....nun bin ich wie durch Zufall über dieses neue Cube Reaction GTC gestoßen,welches in allermunde ist!und carbon war schon immer ein Traum von mir.....ich möchte mich ungern verschlechtern also kommt eigentl nur das Reaction Race in Frage(1999euro)!
> meint ihr der Preis ist gerechtfertigt?auf der Homepage steht es würde 10,25kg wiegen,ist das mit Pedalen oder nicht,weil in der liste stehen sie mit drin(Shimano PD-M520)!!!?????!!!???
> ...



Was bringt denn Carbon für einen Vorteil? Der Rahmen wiegt nur unwesentlich weniger als die Alu-Version und der Lack ist deutlich anfälliger als bei den eloxierten Alu-Rahmen.

Gruß


----------



## maggo86 (5. September 2009)

du das mag wohl sein aber er sieht einfach amok geil aus.....


----------



## Limubai (5. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> du das mag wohl sein aber er sieht einfach amok geil aus.....



 wo er recht hat - hat er recht..........


----------



## DeLocke (6. September 2009)

Hat das GTC eine Steckachse oder nur normaler Achse mit Schnellspanner?


----------



## maggo86 (6. September 2009)

normal mit schnellspanner!


----------



## Rotten67 (6. September 2009)

ragewo schrieb:


> So, mein GTC Pro  ist bestellt. UVP ist 1599,00 .
> Lieferung laut CUBE Ende Oktober (Hüstel 2010? )
> 
> Gruß Ralph



Konntest du nun die Rahmenfarbe frei wählen
oder sind die ans Modell gebunden??


----------



## ragewo (6. September 2009)

Leider konnte ich die Farbe nicht wählen. Grau/Carbon fand
ich schon sehr schick...aber das liebe Geld

Gruß Ralph


----------



## DeLocke (6. September 2009)

ragewo schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich die Farbe nicht wählen. Grau/Carbon fand
> ich schon sehr schick...aber das liebe Geld
> 
> Gruß Ralph



Das ist auch das was ich auf der Eurobike mitbekommen habe, das die Farbe nicht nur beim GTc sondern auch bei sonst fast allen Bikes vom Modell abhängig ist!


----------



## Firefighter (6. September 2009)

> Was bringt denn Carbon für einen Vorteil? Der Rahmen wiegt nur unwesentlich weniger als die Alu-Version und der Lack ist deutlich anfälliger als bei den eloxierten Alu-Rahmen.


...also die Bemerkungen zu Carbon kann man sich doch nun wirklich langsam sparen... ...immer wieder das selbe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (6. September 2009)

Das mit der Farbwahl ist ja ein Jammer.
Also höherer Gewinn durch andere Farbe...

Ich wollte eigentlich das 1599- MTB holen und dann nach meinem Gusto gestalten.
Nun muss ich nochmal überlegen


----------



## maggo86 (6. September 2009)

dito...

PS.: hab morgen einen termin beim cube händler meines vertrauens und mal sehn was er mir für meine kiste noch anbietet,dann sehen wir weiter!.....


----------



## DeLocke (6. September 2009)

haben die händler die bikes schon?


----------



## maggo86 (6. September 2009)

nein...sry falls das falsch rüber kam...ich geh natürlich nur hin,um zu fragen was er mir für meinen bock noch gibt und um dann eventuell zu bestellen!.....ich denke die bikes kommen wohl frühestens dez/jan,wenn nicht sogar später(so leid es mir tut!)!

--->mal noch was anderes diese RFR (ready for race) parts sind die gut?so gewichtsmäßig wo sind die da angesiedelt,weiss das jmd???


----------



## coldmirow (7. September 2009)

Was wiegt der Rahmen eigendlich in 20" 
mein 18" Elite rahmen ist mir zu klein
( und ich hab mir noch ne 34.9 mal 400 mm ax-lightness stuetze bestellt)
der Elite wiegt ja so 1200-1300g und kostet mit stuetze Listenpreis 1300


----------



## ludo (7. September 2009)

die stütze wirst du aber in das reaction dann nicht einbauen können,
da das stützenmass bei diesem rahmen 31,6mm beträgt.


----------



## maggo86 (7. September 2009)

so bin zurück und habe das Reaction GTC Race bestellt...hab einen spitzen Preis bekommen...deshalb konnte ich gar nicht anders......jetzt freu ich mich auf hoffentlich dez/jan!


----------



## Limubai (7. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> so bin zurück und habe das Reaction GTC Race bestellt...hab einen spitzen Preis bekommen...deshalb konnte ich gar nicht anders......jetzt freu ich mich auf hoffentlich dez/jan!



irgendwie glaub ich das du ein paar PN bekommen wirst 

lg,Limubai


----------



## maggo86 (7. September 2009)

du das macht gar nichts ich helfe gern....hoffe ja in gewisser weise bei euch auf des gleiche.......

wobei auf meine frage hatte noch keiner eine antwort...."sind diese rfr-parts gut?"......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragewo (7. September 2009)

Wow,

jetzt hab ich sogar einen Liefertermin: KW 53 (01/2010), bin gespannt.

Gruß Ralph


----------



## maggo86 (7. September 2009)

kw 53 wäre eiegntl gut....aber das wäre doch sogar noch 12/2009,oder????ich meine gehört zu haben sylvester ist Donnerstags in der KW53!.....


----------



## DeLocke (8. September 2009)

So GTC SL bestellt (sogar 2mal)

Liefertermin soll Mitte/Ende Dezember sein!


----------



## maggo86 (8. September 2009)

ei glückwunsch!....kannst dich ja mal per PM melden wo du jetzt bestelt hast....


----------



## Tice (8. September 2009)

Servus!

Bin auch am überlegen: GTC Race oder GTC SL? Find beide geil! ... na mal sehen, was ich für Preise dafür krieg...


----------



## mika97 (8. September 2009)

Hab das GTC auf der eurobike gesehen und bin wirklich total aus dem Häuschen.
Der Rahmen sieht schon erstklassig aus. Bleibt halt abzuwarten, wie performant der ist (Steifigkeit, Komfort, etc.) Solange ich noch keinen Test in irgendeiner Fachzeitschrift gelesen hab, bestell ich auch nix.

Schade tatsächlich, dass die Rahmenfarbe von der Ausstattung abhängt.

Glaubt ihr, es ist gerechtfertigt, für 500gr weniger Gewicht 800,- zu verlangen? (Preis- und Gewichtsunterschied zwischen SL und PRO)

Klar, es sind andere, teurere Teile verbaut. Wenn das aber am Ende nur 500gr ausmacht, geh ich für die gesparten 800,- lieber ne Woche in Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (8. September 2009)

eija gut das muss halt jeder selbst wissen.....aber im grunde ist es halt nunmal so das alles was gegen 10kg strebt sehr sehr teuer wird....da gilt schon fast die regel 1g=2euro!kommt auch ungefähr hin (gtc pro 1599euro  - sl 2399euro bei 500g weniger)!aber ich denke,jetzt ganz ehrlich rein vom gewicht hat man mit dem Race die beste Ausgangssituation;weil es ist nur 150g vom SL entfernt und hat noch potential nach unten,wie ich finde(sattelstütze;sattel;lrs;pedale;parts).....werde meins auf jeden fall probieren auf 9,5kg zu bekommen


----------



## mika97 (8. September 2009)

War auch meine idee, ein RACE noch etwas zur Diät zu schicken.
Was würdest denn alles machen, um auf 9,5 kg zu kommen?


----------



## maggo86 (8. September 2009)

also zuerst muss es mal da sein(***freu***)....und dann mach ich das je nach Geldbeutel!denke aber ein paar anständige Pedale(eggbeater vllt) und einen anständigen Sattel (SLR Carbonio) werde ich ihm wohl direkt spendieren!...und ja dann sehn wir weiter.....denke dann wird wohl ein neuer Laufradsatz fällig werden(noch kein Plan welcher).....und schon müsste ich bei unter 10kg sein!


----------



## DeLocke (8. September 2009)

Jo die Idee hab ich auch, wobei man beachten muss dass die Gewichtsangaben *ohne Pedale in der kleinsten Rahmengröße* sind, obwohl die Pedale bei der Ausstattung mit dabei stehen. Das erkennt man nur im Katalog.

Ich mach das auch nach und nach. Ich bau bei meinem Bike meine 4 Monate alte X.0 ab und mach sie direkt ans GTC. Dann zuerst wohl ne Syntace P6 Carbon, dann F109 Vorbau mit Syntace Duraflite Carbon, Sattel, und dann je nach Geld noch ein neuer LRS mit so 1600-1700 gr. Dann sollte ich auch bei unter 10 kg sein. Ziel ist auch so 9,5kg!


----------



## Deleted 133688 (8. September 2009)

Kurze Frage. Welche Rahmengröße nehmt ihr bei Cube. Eine größer wie bei anderen herstellern oder die selbe? Ich meine bei Cube fallen die Rahmenhöhen kleiner aus. Überlege gerade 18 oder 20" zu nehmen. Bei meinem Canyon habe ich aufjedenfall 18" da hat das Oberrohr aber 595 und bei Cube bei 18" nur 588 das 20" dann ja schon 605. Komisch.


----------



## maggo86 (8. September 2009)

das stimmt natürlich mit den peadalen.....hmm gut dann wirds vllt etwas schwerer bzw. teurer auf 9,5kg zu kommen!aber wie gesagt es muss ja nicht direkt sein....mit 10,5kg kann ich auch leben....


----------



## maggo86 (8. September 2009)

@juz71....ich glaube da hast du dich verguckt...das oberrohr beim 20" hat 578 und nicht 605!....außerdem ist mitte tretlager bis oberkante sattelstütze wichtiger...und da hat der 20" rahmen halt nur 460...was meines erachtens sehr klein ist für 20"!mein altes 19" hatte da 48cm!!!deshalb habe ich mich fürs 20" entschieden......


----------



## Deleted 133688 (8. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> @juz71....ich glaube da hast du dich verguckt...das oberrohr beim 20" hat 578 und nicht 605!....außerdem ist mitte tretlager bis oberkante sattelstütze wichtiger...und da hat der 20" rahmen halt nur 460...was meines erachtens sehr klein ist für 20"!mein altes 19" hatte da 48cm!!!deshalb habe ich mich fürs 20" entschieden......


 
die virtuelle Oberrohrlänge ist entscheidend und NICHT die effektive Oberrohrlänge. Und da hat das 20" 605.

Die Länge des Sattelrohrs ist unwichtig. a.) endet das bei dem neuem reaction Carbon quasi mit dem Oberrohrschnittpunkt! Bei Reaction Alu hat man da ~4cm Überstand und b.) kann man das eh mit der Sattelstütze regulieren, zieht man sie eben mehr raus.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (8. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> deshalb habe ich mich fürs 20" entschieden......


 
aha und wie groß bist du? Welche Schrittlänge?


----------



## maggo86 (8. September 2009)

jo das stimmt;sorry jetzt weiss ich was du gemeint hast!....allerdings finde ich 18"viel zu klein,also für mich mal (1,81m bei 85cm schrittlänge)!!weiss ja nicht wie des bei dir aussieht,aber mir ist der 18 viel zu klein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (8. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> jo das stimmt;sorry jetzt weiss ich was du gemeint hast!....allerdings finde ich 18"viel zu klein,also für mich mal (1,81m bei 85cm schrittlänge)!!weiss ja nicht wie des bei dir aussieht,aber mir ist der 18 viel zu klein....


 
Ich hatte ein Cube Race gehabt. 18" das fand ich irgendwie schon klein. Und ich bin nur 175 bei SL 81! Weiß nun nicht ob ich auch 20" nehmen soll! Bei 2399,- sollte das dann schon passen !
Aber 18" hat ja NUR 105 Steuerrorlänge! Mein jetztiges hat bei 18.5" 130 Steuerrohr und 595 Oberrohrlänge und Sattelrohrlänge 470!!


----------



## maggo86 (8. September 2009)

hmm.....also das is blöd bei dir du bist irgendwie genau dazwischen du benötigst eigentlich nen 19" reaction gtc rahmen(müsste man cube mal vorschlagen )........


----------



## maggo86 (8. September 2009)

gut also diese 595 von deinem jetzigen bock zu den 605 vom aktuellen gtc ;denke ich die machen die butter auch nicht fett,oder meinste das macht soviel aus???


----------



## Deleted 133688 (8. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> hmm.....also das is blöd bei dir du bist irgendwie genau dazwischen du benötigst eigentlich nen 19" reaction gtc rahmen(müsste man cube mal vorschlagen )........


 
Ja der Radstand ist auch mal 4cm kürzer. Aber gerade beim Mountainbike (trails) sagt man im Zweifel lieber kleinerer Rahmen und ggf. über Vorbau anpassen. Also wendig war mein altes LTD Race wirklich.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (8. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> gut also diese 595 von deinem jetzigen bock zu den 605 vom aktuellen gtc ;denke ich die machen die butter auch nicht fett,oder meinste das macht soviel aus???


 
komisch ist auch das Carbon Reaction gibt es bis 22" das Alu Reaction nur bis 20" !


----------



## coldmirow (8. September 2009)

Kann es sein das cube auf seiner homepage einen fehler gemacht hat? 20" und 46 cm das ist eigenlich genau ein 18 " rahmen , sprech in den naechsten tagen mit meinem haendler da ich noch in den USA bin


----------



## Deleted 133688 (8. September 2009)

coldmirow schrieb:


> Kann es sein das cube auf seiner homepage einen fehler gemacht hat? 20" und 46 cm das ist eigenlich genau ein 18 " rahmen , sprech in den naechsten tagen mit meinem haendler da ich noch in den USA bin


 
du musst zu den 460 noch ca. 5-6cm dazurechnen. Weil? Ja weil wie du siehst endet das Sattelrohr bündig mit dem Oberrohr! Schau mal das Reaction Alu an! Dann siehts du das es beim Sattelrohr 2 unterschiedliche Längenangaben gibt. Also das passt schon.


----------



## maggo86 (8. September 2009)

@coldmirow : kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,weil ich jetzt mit 3händlern geredet ahebn und die haben sich alle gewundert auf der eurobike;aber sie sagen es wäre ein 20",der halt eben klein ausfällt!

@juz71 : gut bei dem carbon modell ist es nachvollziehbar warum es bis 22"gibt;weil es halt pervers klein ausfällt.


----------



## maggo86 (8. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> @coldmirow : kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,weil ich jetzt mit 3händlern geredet ahebn und die haben sich alle gewundert auf der eurobike;aber sie sagen es wäre ein 20",der halt eben klein ausfällt!
> 
> @juz71 : gut bei dem carbon modell ist es nachvollziehbar warum es bis 22"gibt;weil es halt pervers klein ausfällt.


           ja so seh ich des auch...beim gtc einfach 4-6cm dazurechnen und schon müsste man ungefähr auf die alu version größe kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (8. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> @juz71 : gut bei dem carbon modell ist es nachvollziehbar warum es bis 22"gibt;weil es halt pervers klein ausfällt.


 
yo, mein 18.5" hat einen Radstand 1098 und Sattelrohr 470. Das Reaction Carbon in 20" NUR 1077 und 460 schon lustig irgendwie.

Aber wie gesagt Oberrohrlänge ist viel wichtiger!! Alles anders regelst mit der Sattelstütze (weiter rein oder weiter raus eben!) Der kleinere Radstand ist auch besser, weil das Rad dann viel agiler wird.


----------



## maggo86 (8. September 2009)

das mit dem agiler da geb ichd ir recht;deshalb sagt man ja oft lieber den kleineren rahmen!allerdings finde ich jetzt für mich den 18" viel zu klein 588 is denke ich bei 1,81m zu wenig;außerdem sitze ich gern etwas gestreckter aufem bock^^.....also ich würde bei dir vllt doch eher zum 18" tendieren;wie du schon sagst kannst du es ja über sattelstütze ausgleichen....muss dann halt etwas weiter raus....


----------



## DeLocke (8. September 2009)

Also ich bin 1,73m , Schrittlänge 80,5cm nd hab das 18er genommen


----------



## maggo86 (8. September 2009)

ok...und wie siehst du das mit den größen @DeLocke?findest du nicht auch das die sehr komisch ausfallen die gtc`s??also das wegen dem sattelrohr ist ja nun geklärt aber auch alle anderen maße sind irgendwie komisch!?
also mein händler hat aber direkt gemeint ich solle zum 20" greifen;allein schon bei meiner größe!


----------



## Deleted 133688 (8. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> ok...und wie siehst du das mit den größen @DeLocke?findest du nicht auch das die sehr komisch ausfallen die gtc`s??also das wegen dem sattelrohr ist ja nun geklärt aber auch alle anderen maße sind irgendwie komisch!?
> also mein händler hat aber direkt gemeint ich solle zum 20" greifen;allein schon bei meiner größe!


 
bei 181 logisch 20" !!! Aber ich bin nur 174  
Welches haste bestellt? Das SL?  Das Grau Carbon ist sowas von A...geilo


----------



## maggo86 (8. September 2009)

du nix gegen deinen geschmack aber ich finde matte farben nicht schön deshalb und aus dem grund,weil ich von fox gabeln nichts halte habe cih des Race genommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (8. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> du nix gegen deinen geschmack aber ich finde matte farben nicht schön deshalb und aus dem grund,weil ich von fox gabeln nichts halte habe cih des Race genommen!


 
aber das knallige rot der Gabel????? Stehst du auf rot? Ich überlege ja auch noch, habe noch nix bestellt... wäre die Gabel schwarz würde ich auch das Race nehmen, aber rot ??????


----------



## maggo86 (8. September 2009)

du ich finde das rot der gabel passt eigentlich sehr gut zum rest des bikes;sicherlich ist es sehr knallig aber wie gesagt besser als ne sch*** fox-gabel!(an alle fox besitzer;sry ist meine meinung!)!


----------



## Deleted 133688 (8. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> du ich finde das rot der gabel passt eigentlich sehr gut zum rest des bikes;sicherlich ist es sehr knallig aber wie gesagt besser als ne sch*** fox-gabel!(an alle fox besitzer;sry ist meine meinung!)!


 
naja bei Fox ist nur blöd man muss sie zum service einschicken. Aber performance soll ja gut sein, hab aber derzeit auch ne RockShox SID race dran !!

Und: wie unterscheiden sich die SRAM X9 Trigger von den XT Trigger? Was ist anders? Wie lassen sie sich bedienen? Auch Rapidfire in beide richtungen zum runterschalten aufs kleine Ritzel?


----------



## maggo86 (8. September 2009)

gut das muss jeder wissen.....ich komme halt mit der sid besser klar,vllt auch weil ich seit der Sid 100 völlig begeistert von der Sid bin....deshalb kommt keine andere in frage;vorallem da die sid nun auch die 32 rohre hat!!!

ohje da muss ich passen ich hatte bisher nur shimano parts am bike!also sram ist mir neu muss ich mich überraschen lassen!die x9 trigger sollen aber wohl leichter sein habe cih gehört!


----------



## j.wayne (9. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> naja bei Fox ist nur blöd man muss sie zum service einschicken. Aber performance soll ja gut sein, hab aber derzeit auch ne RockShox SID race dran !!
> 
> Und: wie unterscheiden sich die SRAM X9 Trigger von den XT Trigger? Was ist anders? Wie lassen sie sich bedienen? Auch Rapidfire in beide richtungen zum runterschalten aufs kleine Ritzel?


 
Bei den SRAM Shiftern Schaltet man in beide Richtungen mit dem Daumen. Ich Persönlich komm damit nicht so gut zurecht.


----------



## mika97 (9. September 2009)

Ja. Das mit dem Daumenschalten ist auch für mich nix. Das gab´s in der Gründerzeit anfangs an den Shimanos bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, als die den Zeigefinger entdeckt haben. Nur mit dem Daumen schalten bedeutet für mich ein technischer Rückschritt.
Mein Händler hat mir angeboten, am Race statt den Triggern SRAM Drehgriffschalter dranzumachen. Wenigstens die X0 sollen schon sehr gut sein und auch exakt schalten. Leider hab ich aber damit auch noch keine Erfahrungen. Und wenn Drehgriffschalter dran sind, dann muss auch der Griff gekürzt werden, falls das überhaupt möglich ist?!
An einem Uraltrad hab ich noch GripShift Drehgriffschalter dran. Das geht eigentlich ganz prima. Die Präzision könnte besser sein, aber ich denke, da hat sich mittlerweile bis zur X0 einiges verbessert.


----------



## j.wayne (9. September 2009)

Naja aber deswegen gleich auf die Drehteile umsteigen. Die sehn ja sowas von Bescheiden aus.


----------



## DeLocke (9. September 2009)

@Juz71: Also bei 1,74m biste ja quasie genau so groß wie ich, da würde ich denk ich auch zum 18" greifen

zur Farbe: Ich persönlich finde dass das schwarz, grau matte mit den roten Details die beste Farbe ist. Was auch ein Hauptgrund war mir das SL zu holen. Ich hab sie auf der Eurobike gesehen und da war mir das rot doch zu knallig, das weiß/schwarze hat mir von der Ausstattung nicht gepasst

zu Schaltung: SRAM vermittelt mir irgendwie ein bessere, direkteres Schaltgefühl als die XT, deswegen werd ich meine 2 Monate alte SRAM X.0/X.9 Kombi auch auf mein GTC umbauen, aber ich denke das ist Geschmackssache

zur Gabel: Ich denke RockShox und Fox nehmen sich bei den Gabeln nicht viel. Was mich an der SID störte war das es sie nur in der Race Ausstattung beim GTC gibt und nicht in Team mit der besseren BlackBox Technology


----------



## Deleted 133688 (9. September 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> zur Farbe: Ich persönlich finde dass das schwarz, grau matte mit den roten Details die beste Farbe ist. Was auch ein Hauptgrund war mir das SL zu holen. Ich hab sie auf der Eurobike gesehen und da war mir das rot doch zu knallig, das weiß/schwarze hat mir von der Ausstattung nicht gepasst



ja das rot ist wirklich sehr knallig. Vielleicht kann man das nach einem jahr nicht mehr sehen, vielleicht ist es aber auch mal was anderes als immer das konservative zu nehmen. Das Grau/schwarze ist aufjedenfall zeitloser und diesen Glanzlack auf einem MTB muss man nicht haben. Bei einem Rennrad sieht das anders aus  das gefällt mir Lackdesign auch viel besser. Aber wie gesagt alles geschmacksache.

Zu welchem Preis habt ihr nun die Bikes bestellt. Wieviel Nachlaß ist beim SL drinnen? 150 - 200 Euro?

Gruß,
Juergen


----------



## Deleted 133688 (9. September 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> @Juz71: Also bei 1,74m biste ja quasie genau so groß wie ich, da würde ich denk ich auch zum 18" greifen



ja ich hatte ein LTD Race 2008 mit Oberrohrlänge 583 und das passte recht gut von der Geo. Das Reaction hat ja 588. Rest ggf. über Vorbau anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (9. September 2009)

Hab auch schon den passenden Flaschenhalter gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Carbon-Flas...ehör?hash=item5882e9a955&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## maggo86 (9. September 2009)

@delocke : der sieht wirklich sehr gut aus habe ich im laden hängen gesehen.....direkt mitgeordert^^.....

zum thema daumenschlaten bei der sram muss ich sagen hatte ich noch nie wird bestimmt gewöhnnungsbedürftig abe rich dneke man gewöhnnt sich an alles also warum nicht auch an so etwas....mal sehn.....und zur farbe des race kann ich nur sagen;der klarlack überzug gefällt mir am besten;wie gesagt ich stehe nicht auf matte farben!


----------



## foppa (9. September 2009)

Mhhh, Also mein Reaction GTC SL ist eigentlich so gut wie bestellt. Hab ein gutes Angebot bekommen. Als Liefertermin wurde mir Ende Oktober angegeben. Naja. Ich bin sowieso erst wieder im Mai in Deutschland, lso kann ich auch mit Lieferschwierigkeiten leben.

Ich hab allerdings ein kleines Problem. Ihr macht mich hier nämlich schon wieder bei der Größe stutzig. Ich war mir ganz sicher ein 18" zu nehmen!!!

Ihr diskutiert hier allerdings alle darüber das der GTC-Rahmen so klein wäre. Bis es geklaut wurde war ich mit meinem LTD super zufrieden. Ebenfalls 18".

Der GTC-Rahmen ist doch größer!!!
Ok. Die Sattelklemme liegt tiefer (zwecks Design). Aber der Radstand & das Oberrohr ist länger, also ist es doch das größere Rad. Den Rest macht die Sattelstütze. Das Steuerrohr ist etwas kleiner, das ist gut, wollte sowieso immer mal nen Spacer rausnehmen.

Aber jetzt kommt der Knüller. ich bin 189cm und hab mich auf meinem 18" immer pudelwohl gefühlt. Mein Händler sagt mir jetzt ich müsste 20" nehmen für sportliche Fahrweise und als Tourer könnte ich sogar n 22" nehmen.

Also ein 22" kommt mir nicht ins Haus. Und 20" Räder von Cube sehen von der Geo manchmal n bisschen *** aus. Helft mir mal bitte. 

Hab nochmal was zum vergleichen gebastelt. Können bestimmt mehrere hier gebrauchen ;-)  Viele Grüße


----------



## maggo86 (9. September 2009)

bei 189 fährst du wirklich auf nem 18".....ich meine klein ausfallen hin oder her....aber für 189 hätte ich egal bei welchem rad auf jeden fall zu dir gesagt nimm nen 20"!!!


----------



## S.D. (9. September 2009)

Der Blödsinn ist ja, daß die Rahmengröße Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr gemessen wird. Ein Maß, daß überhaupt nichts aussagt, denn die Tretlagerhöhen sind unterschiedlich und und wie weit das Sitzrohr über das Oberrohr hinausragt, kann dem Fahrer auch ziemlich wurscht sein.
Wichtig wäre die Angabe der Überstandshöhe in Verbindung mit der horizontalen Oberrohrlänge. So wären die Bikes vergleichbar und man könnte mit den Angaben was anfangen.
Cube hat aber anscheinend zwecks Vergleichbarkeit bei der Größenangabe der GTC-Rahmen das fehlende Stück über der Sattelklemme virtuell hinzugerechnet.

Gruß


----------



## maggo86 (9. September 2009)

das würde ja bedeuten man müsste um auf einen brauchbaren vergleichswert zu kommen beim reaction gtc immer so ca.3cm dazu rechnen um auf die "normalen" werte zu kommen,oder irre ich mich??!!!???
....och mir ist des eigentlich egal hauptsache es passt.....wenn net dann werds zum problem^^


----------



## S.D. (9. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> das würde ja bedeuten man müsste um auf einen brauchbaren vergleichswert zu kommen beim reaction gtc immer so ca.3cm dazu rechnen um auf die "normalen" werte zu kommen,oder irre ich mich??!!!???
> ....och mir ist des eigentlich egal hauptsache es passt.....wenn net dann werds zum problem^^



Wenn man sich die Geometriedaten weiter oben im Threat anschaut (Vergleich Ltd.-Rahmen mit GTC-Rahmen) hat Cube offensichtlich - zwecks Vergleichbarkeit - schon etwas dazugerechnet, denn der 18"-GTC-Rahmen hat ja nur eine tatsächliche Sitzrohrlänge von 420 mm (= 16,53").
Wie bereits geschrieben, entscheidend ist nur, wie weit Dir das Oberrohr in den Schritt hineinragt (= Überstandshöhe). 

Gruß


----------



## maggo86 (9. September 2009)

ok!allerdings muss ich sagen bei nem kollegen auf dem reaction alu in 18" wenn ich da normal überm rohr stehe dann habe ich da mol locker noch 10-15cm platz!!!!deshalb komme ich um 20" wohl gar nicht rum...


----------



## S.D. (9. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> ok!allerdings muss ich sagen bei nem kollegen auf dem reaction alu in 18" wenn ich da normal überm rohr stehe dann habe ich da mol locker noch 10-15cm platz!!!!deshalb komme ich um 20" wohl gar nicht rum...



Mit 20" wäre ich mal etwas vorsichtig.
Wenn Du Dir die Geometrietabellen anschaust, siehst Du, daß das Oberrohr des GTC bei gleicher Tretlagerhöhe 35 mm höher angeordnet ist, als beim Alu-Reaction.
Und eine Handbreit Platz sollte eigentlich schon vorhanden sein (Deiner Juwelen zuliebe ).
Wobei Du ja wirklich schon recht groß bist.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich das Bike - ohne ausführliche Probefahrt in beiden Größen - nicht bestellen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mika97 (9. September 2009)

GTC haben halt ein extrem abfallendes Oberrohr (sieht halt dann sportlicher aus, finde ich). Deshalb fällt das Sitzrohr an diesen Modellen verhältnismäßig kurz aus. Um die Größen vergleichen zu können, deklariert Cube den GTC Rahmen mit 420mm (16,5") als 18". Und das ist richtig, wenn man die Radabstände vergleicht (siehe Grafik von foppa) Wichtig ist der Radabstand und Lenk- und Sitzrohrwinkel. Die sind fix. Alles andere kann man nachträglich korrigeren (Vorbaulänge, Spacer, Sattelposition, Sattelstützenlänge).
Also ich vergleich die Radabstände. Wenn die Sattelstütze ordentlich lang aus dem Rahmen schaut, dann find ich das schick.


----------



## foppa (9. September 2009)

S.D. schrieb:


> Mit 20" wäre ich mal etwas vorsichtig.
> Gruß



Wie meinste das?
Das isch auf keinen Fall unbedingt n 20" brauche?
Ja gut, das weiß ich ja schon selber ;-)  Hat ja vorher auch geklappt.

Aber das das 18"GTC n Stück größer ist als mein altes 18"LTD, da gebt ihr mir doch alle recht, oder?


----------



## maggo86 (9. September 2009)

@S.D. : ich has als 20" bestellt und denke es passt;selbst mit diesen 35mm mehr gehen noch vier finger dazwischen^^....das muss reichen für die juwelen


----------



## foppa (9. September 2009)

Also den Juwelen zur Liebe wirds n 18er. Ich bekomme immer mehr Gründe PRO 18 geliefert.

@mika97
ich glaube du vetuuuhst dich da. Das Rohr des GTC fällt weniger ab. Es ist einfach nur 2x das gleiche Maß von Cube angegeben da sich die Sattelklemme und der Punkt wo die Rohre zusammentreffen auf einer Höhe befinden.

Beim z.B. LTD:
-unteres Maß (392) Treffpunkt der Röhrchen
-oberes Maß (420) Ende des Rörchen

so versteh ich das


----------



## mika97 (9. September 2009)

@foppa: Ich geb dir recht. Wenn du dich auf dem 18" LTD wohl gefühlt hast, dann wirste das auch auf dem 18" GTC. So hat sich das cube auch ausgedacht.


----------



## maggo86 (9. September 2009)

gut dann hätten wir des auch geklärt^^...nein quatsch das seh ich auch so!ich fahre seit nun mehr als 8jahren einen 19" rahmen allerdings gibt es diese größe bei cube nicht...also habe ich mich für 20" entschieden zu mal dieser noch 2cm kleiner ist als mein jetziger 19" rahmen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coldmirow (10. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> du musst zu den 460 noch ca. 5-6cm dazurechnen. Weil? Ja weil wie du siehst endet das Sattelrohr bündig mit dem Oberrohr! Schau mal das Reaction Alu an! Dann siehts du das es beim Sattelrohr 2 unterschiedliche Längenangaben gibt. Also das passt schon.


 
ich hab weiter gelesen und vieleich kauf ich mir wieder ein Elite oder ein capic


----------



## Deleted 133688 (10. September 2009)

foppa schrieb:


> Aber das das 18"GTC n Stück größer ist als mein altes 18"LTD, da gebt ihr mir doch alle recht, oder?



Ja!
Beim GTC ist das Oberrohr höher (ca. 28mm) im Vergleich zu deinem LTD. Das Oberrohr wird also näher an Deinen Glocken sein als bei deinem alten LTD 
Das Oberrohr ist 5mm länger
Das Radstand ist 5mm länger.

Da aber Oberrohr mit Sattelklemme abschließt meint man der Rahmen würde kleiner ausfallen!!!! Schau dir einfach mal das reaction ALU an. Da ragt das Sattelrohr ÜBER das Oberrohr raus 5-6-cm! Und das wird eben als RH angegeben dann.
Ist aber Unsinn, weil die eigentliche Sattelrohrlänge völlig Banane ist. Und eine mehr rausgezogene Sattelstütze die auch sichtbar sieht cooler aus, als eine die unsichtbar im Sattelrohr verschwindet.


----------



## foppa (10. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Ja!
> Beim GTC ist das Oberrohr höher (ca. 28mm) im Vergleich zu deinem LTD. Das Oberrohr wird also näher an Deinen Glocken sein als bei deinem alten LTD
> Das Oberrohr ist 5mm länger
> Das Radstand ist 5mm länger.
> ...



Du schreibst mir aus der Seele ;-)
Das hätte ich nicht besser ausdrücken können. 

Ich freu mich schon auf Mai


----------



## maggo86 (10. September 2009)

jo da habt ihr recht...das mit der sattelstütze seh ich auch so!....allerdings denke ich bei meinen 1,81m kommt die stütze auch bei dem 20" doch noch weit genug raus......


----------



## foppa (10. September 2009)

@maggo86
an deiner stelle würde ich aber wirklich ein 18" nehmen.


----------



## maggo86 (10. September 2009)

wieso meinste?wegen der wendigkeit,oder warum?weil von der größe her passt es eigentlich ganz gut...mein händler hat mich vermessen und wir sind beide zu dem 20" gelangt.....


----------



## foppa (10. September 2009)

jo, wendigkeit zum beispiel.
hast du denn mal n 18" und n 20" Probe gefahren.
ich bin beim ltd erst n 18" probe gefahren, das 20" im anschluss hat sich angefühlt wie n brett. (gegenteil von agil, fältt mir gerade nich ein)  hehe 
ich glaube das du mit nem 18" besser beraten wärst.
ichmein es nur gut  ;-)


----------



## maggo86 (10. September 2009)

jo klar ich weiss^^......jo ich bin ein reaction alu in 18" und in 20" gefahren und mir persöhnlich gefiel des 20" direkt besser,ehrlich jetzt......außerdem kann ich mir net vorstellen dass diese wenigen zentimeter unterschied in der oberrohrlänge etwas ausmachen sollten (beim 18"-->588;beim 20"-->605; sind 1,7cm).....genau wie die gesamtlänge von 1059 beim 18" und 1077 beim 20"...das kann doch gar kein so großer unterschid sein...also ich merke dies nicht!....


----------



## DeLocke (10. September 2009)

Ist alles eine Gefühlssache find ich.

Ich fühl mich auf dem 16er auch wie auf nem Kinderfahrrad, das 18er fühlt sich einfach besser an. Zudem hat man ja mit Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze die Möglichkeit die Sitzposition optimal einzustellen. Dann sollte da kein so großer Unterschied sein.

Ich fahr seit zwei Jahren ein 18er AMS Pro und fühl mich darauf Puddelwohl. Finde auch nicht das es nicht wendig genug ist, aber meiner Meinung nach alles eine Sache jedes einzelnen.


----------



## maggo86 (10. September 2009)

jo so seh ich des auch.......mal abwarten!mein vorheriges bike war sogar noch größer als des gtc....deshalb denke ich werde ich keine probs haben!......war halt nur verwundert,weil mein altes bike hatte einen 19" rahmen mit ner höhe von 48cm.....und des gtc hat als 20" "nur" 46cm (ich weiss das es mit dem oberrohr endet^^)......trotzdem sehr verwirrend.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (10. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> außerdem kann ich mir net vorstellen dass diese wenigen zentimeter unterschied in der oberrohrlänge etwas ausmachen sollten (beim 18"-->588;beim 20"-->605; sind 1,7cm).....genau wie die gesamtlänge von 1059 beim 18" und 1077 beim 20"...das kann doch gar kein so großer unterschid sein...also ich merke dies nicht!....


 
also mein LTD Race 18" hatte Radstand 1054!
Mein neues Canyon AL 18.5" hat einen Radstand 1098!

Sind also 4,4cm und ich muss sagen das LTD Race war um längen agiler und wendige!! Vorallem auf Trails und bei technisch schweren Passagen! Auf der Strasse ist ein längerer Radstand aber besser, weil das Bike ruhiger wird! Auch wenn man viel Waldautobahnen heizen will und sehr lange Touren (Cruisen) macht!

Also die frage ist was fährst du überwiegend????
Wenn eigentlich nur Offraod und viel technisches Zeugs dann 18"!!!
Wenn du 50/50 fährst also auch oft Strasse oder Waldautobahn dann 20" !!!

Aber es ist immer besser eine kleiner Größe zu nehmen, wenn man zweifelt, weil a.) ist das Bike agiler, wendiger und b.) erreicht man ggf. eine Sattelüberhöhung fürs sportlicheres fahren und c.) sieht es besser aus und d.) kann man alles mit Vorbau ausgleichen !!!


Gibt nix  schlimmeres, als ein zu großer Rahmen !!!


----------



## maggo86 (10. September 2009)

jo geb ich euch ja allen recht...aber ich werds sehen!
ach sagt mal thema vorbau wie groß ist der denn eigentlich im auslieferungszustand???weiss das schon jmd......??


----------



## Deleted 133688 (10. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> jo geb ich euch ja allen recht...aber ich werds sehen!
> ach sagt mal thema vorbau wie groß ist der denn eigentlich im auslieferungszustand???weiss das schon jmd......??


 
das 20" wird nen 120mm Vorbau haben!

http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Cube/det/rhgrcube1.htm

Wenn du wirklich 181 dann würde ich 18" nehmen!!! Weil du zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen liegst. Glaub mir das 20" mit 604 und Vorbau 120 wird zuuuu lang. Außer du magst ein träges Bike


----------



## maggo86 (10. September 2009)

wie gesagt auf einem 18" reaction fühlte ich mich nicht wohl....und im schlimmsten fall nehme ich mir einfach einen kleineren vorbau...und schon wird das auch besser,falls es überhaupt nicht passen sollte...kann mich sowieso nicht umentscheiden,weil ich schon seit montag bestellt habe!!!!


----------



## Deleted 133688 (10. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> wie gesagt auf einem 18" reaction fühlte ich mich nicht wohl....und im schlimmsten fall nehme ich mir einfach einen kleineren vorbau...und schon wird das auch besser,falls es überhaupt nicht passen sollte...kann mich sowieso nicht umentscheiden,weil ich schon seit montag bestellt habe!!!!


 
klar kannst du. Du kannst sogar innerhal von 14 Tage die ganze Bestellung canceln! 
Na dann hoffen wir, dass es für dich passen wird!

Also 20" wäre ab Schrittlänge 90! Und das hast du ja nicht.


----------



## maggo86 (10. September 2009)

ich denke schon...wir werden sehn leider erst ende dezember:-(.....


----------



## Deleted 133688 (10. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> ich denke schon...wir werden sehn leider erst ende dezember:-(.....


 
macht ja nix, hast ja solange noch dein Altes.
Ich bin noch am überlegen.
Entweder das 
GTC SL  = 10.10kg
Canyon CF 8.0 =  9.25kg  (aber 400 Euro teurer)


----------



## maggo86 (10. September 2009)

das hatte ich auch zuerst im auge....allerdings schreckte mich auch der preis ab......


----------



## Deleted 133688 (10. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> das hatte ich auch zuerst im auge....allerdings schreckte mich auch der preis ab......


 
Naja. Ab 12.9 bekommste das Teil 200-300 Euro billiger da haben die wieder Sparaktion. Und aktuell sind Dinger in jeder Größe noch lieferbar. Ich warte aufjedenfall auf den 12.9.  - 9.25kg ist halt schon ne Ansage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (10. September 2009)

jo des stimmt...aber meine höchstgrenze ist eigentlich schon erreicht....ich werde das race noch etwas verfeinern und gut ist...denke auf unter 10kg bekomme ich das teil schon aber dann macht wohl der geldbeutel schlapp....


----------



## Deleted 133688 (10. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> jo des stimmt...aber meine höchstgrenze ist eigentlich schon erreicht....ich werde das race noch etwas verfeinern und gut ist...denke auf unter 10kg bekomme ich das teil schon aber dann macht wohl der geldbeutel schlapp....


 
also das CF 8.0 gibt es ab heute 0.00 für 2350. Ich finde da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## mika97 (11. September 2009)

ich find das CF 8.0 nur für 2.699,-


----------



## DeLocke (11. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> das 20" wird nen 120mm Vorbau haben!
> 
> http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Cube/det/rhgrcube1.htm
> 
> Wenn du wirklich 181 dann würde ich 18" nehmen!!! Weil du zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen liegst. Glaub mir das 20" mit 604 und Vorbau 120 wird zuuuu lang. Außer du magst ein träges Bike



Also bei mir kommt da 17,736 raus und da ich 50/50 Waldautobahn/Trail fahre wird das 18er auf jeden Fall "bequemer" und laufruhiger sein als das 16er


----------



## Deleted 133688 (11. September 2009)

mika97 schrieb:


> ich find das CF 8.0 nur für 2.699,-



sparbuchaktion. Ab HEUTE 2350 auch wenn auf der Page noch 2699 steht.
http://www.canyon.com/download/sparb...h_2009_MTB.pdf


----------



## Deleted 133688 (11. September 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt da 17,736 raus und da ich 50/50 Waldautobahn/Trail fahre wird das 18er auf jeden Fall "bequemer" und laufruhiger sein als das 16er



ja du brauchst 100% 18"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warrior bike (11. September 2009)

Dass der Würfel beginnt mit dem Verkauf Modell für 2010. Jahr.
Danke
info 
[email protected]


----------



## maggo86 (11. September 2009)

Dass der Würfel beginnt mit dem Verkauf Modell für 2010. Jahr.
Danke
info 
[email protected] 
_                                              Geändert von warrior bike (Heute um 14:22 Uhr)


--->was???......ich denke du willst wissen wann cube mit dem verkauf der 2010 modelle beginnt,oder??laut meinem händler stehen die ersten bikes ab november bei den händlern allerdings wohl erst die unteren preisklassen dann werden die teureren folgen...

@delocke : bei dir steht 18" außer frage...und bei mir 20" nun auch nicht mehr;hab mir nämlich die mühe gemacht und habe alles nochmal nachgemessen....war mich sogar nochmals vermessen lassen...und siehe da 20"!!!!(Natürlich ginge auch 18",aber für meine zwecke(touren und ca.3rennen im jahr;will ichs doch etwas bequemer)nehme ich das 20"!!!!
_


----------



## warrior bike (11. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> --->was???......ich denke du willst wissen wann cube mit dem verkauf der 2010 modelle beginnt,oder??laut meinem händler stehen die ersten bikes ab november bei den händlern allerdings wohl erst die unteren preisklassen dann werden die teureren folgen...[/I]



ja, thnx...


----------



## maggo86 (11. September 2009)

no prob,you`re welcome


----------



## DeLocke (14. September 2009)

Weiß jemand ob die XPW1600 Laufräder Centerlock oder 6-Loch Aufnahme für die Bremsscheibe haben?

Auf meinen Bildern ist das leider nicht zu erkenne. Bin nämlich schon auf Schnäppchenschau für einen neuen LRS!


----------



## maggo86 (14. September 2009)

nein kein plan kann ich auch nciht erkennen...würde mich bei meinen auch interessieren ---> XPW1800.....


----------



## r19andre (14. September 2009)

Hi,
die werden wieder 6-Loch haben

Andre


----------



## foppa (14. September 2009)

weiß jemand was der laufradsatz vom reaction gtc sl kostet?


----------



## DeLocke (14. September 2009)

foppa schrieb:


> weiß jemand was der laufradsatz vom reaction gtc sl kostet?



Ich denk die XPW1600 liegen so um die 200-300 Euro!


----------



## foppa (14. September 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Ich denk die XPW1600 liegen so um die 200-300 Euro!



danke! 
dann gibts echt viel rad fürs geld.
die bremsen kosten ja schon fast 600 UVP
die federgabel kostet bestimmt auch ne menge
so ein xt antrieb kostet ja auch fast 500

Wenn man sich das selber aufbauen würde wär es richtig teuer!
Also ist das Topmodell ne gute Wahl gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (14. September 2009)

foppa schrieb:


> danke!
> Also ist das Topmodell ne gute Wahl gewesen



So sehe ich das auch!


----------



## maggo86 (14. September 2009)

weiss jmd was der lrs wiegt?sei es der vom sl oder der vom race???lohnt überhaupt ein neuer,denn so viel leichter wird man mit einem von mavic ja auch nicht...und unbedingt einen von tune für ca1200euro muss ja nicht gerade sein.....


----------



## DeLocke (14. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> weiss jmd was der lrs wiegt?sei es der vom sl oder der vom race???lohnt überhaupt ein neuer,denn so viel leichter wird man mit einem von mavic ja auch nicht...und unbedingt einen von tune für ca1200euro muss ja nicht gerade sein.....



der xpw1600 wiegt so ca. 1800-1900gr


----------



## maggo86 (14. September 2009)

ok das heisst es würd sich doch lohnen...danke!ich dachte es wäre doch nicht so ein großer unterschied....aber das ist ja ne menge eigentlich!dann wäre der vom race bestimmt nochmal 100-200gramm schwerer.....und somit spart man mit einem ordentlichen mavic lrs bestimmt 500gramm!......


----------



## DeLocke (17. September 2009)

Ich hab gerade mal meine Bilder vom Reaction GTC von der Eurobike in mein Album geladen.

Viel Spaß beim gucken!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/21896


----------



## warrior bike (17. September 2009)

Perfect, my next bike


----------



## DeLocke (28. September 2009)

Weiß jemand ob man die Sattelklemme austauschen kann? 

Will mir ne Syntace P6 Carbon dranmachen und die empfehlen ja auch ihre Sattelklemme. Ist das möglich?


----------



## drexsack (28. September 2009)

Wie robust sind eigentlich die XPW 1600?


----------



## coldmirow (28. September 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man die Sattelklemme austauschen kann?
> 
> Will mir ne Syntace P6 Carbon dranmachen und die empfehlen ja auch ihre Sattelklemme. Ist das möglich?



Natuerlich kann man die tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (28. September 2009)

seid ihr euch da sicher,dass man die tauschen kann?weil auf den fotos siehts irgendwie so aus als wäre die irgendwie am rahmen "dran"!....ich habe keine ahnung....


----------



## DeLocke (28. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> seid ihr euch da sicher,dass man die tauschen kann?weil auf den fotos siehts irgendwie so aus als wäre die irgendwie am rahmen "dran"!....ich habe keine ahnung....



ich hab auch nochmal geguckt. also ich denk auch das man sie tauschen kann, wird dann aber nicht mehr so ins design vom rahmen passen.

weil die original cube sattelklemme ja passend zum design des rahmens gefertigt wurde. sollte der rahmen dann vll dort mal reißen heißt es dann direkt: ja ja sie haben ja nicht unsere Sattelklemme genutzt.


----------



## maggo86 (28. September 2009)

was für mich ein grund ist die von cube dran zulassen......gewihctsrekorde wegen na anderen sattelklemme wirst du sowieso nicht aufstellen können!!!


----------



## DeLocke (30. September 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> was für mich ein grund ist die von cube dran zulassen......gewihctsrekorde wegen na anderen sattelklemme wirst du sowieso nicht aufstellen können!!!



Ne mit der Sattelklemme nicht


----------



## Frank83 (30. September 2009)

@drexsack

Servus,
ich fahre die XPW 1600 seit einem guten halben Jahr und die Dinger sind steif und robust.
Sie könnten nur noch leichter sein.;-)


----------



## coldmirow (4. Oktober 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob die XPW1600 Laufräder Centerlock oder 6-Loch Aufnahme für die Bremsscheibe haben?
> 
> Auf meinen Bildern ist das leider nicht zu erkenne. Bin nämlich schon auf Schnäppchenschau für einen neuen LRS!



Also mein 1600er laufrad aus dem elite hat 6-loch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (4. Oktober 2009)

hey weiss jmd wann der erste testbericht über die reactions in ein heft kommen wird???


----------



## Tice (11. Oktober 2009)

So hab jetzt mal ein bisschen was Probe gefahren:
Stereo, Stumpjimper, Ams 100, Ams HPC, Reaction (alles 09er Modelle)

Hab mir jetzt das 2010er AMS HPC RX bestellt. Hoffe es war die richtige Entscheidung. Soll angeblich im November schon da sein.


----------



## nidisticht (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallöchen zusammen, hat jemand Bilder vom GTC SL in Carbon & Grey 2010 vom Cube Stand auf der Eurobike - also Live Bilder. Denke da seh ich mehr wie auf der Cube Site. Wäre doll, was vor die Linse zu bekommen...

Des weiteren sagte mir das MHW Bikehouse, dass eine Lieferung frühestens im Dezember in Aussicht ist - OK aber jetzt kommts

Die Garantie auf diese neuen dollen Carbonrahmen läge "nur" bei 2 Jahren !!!

Das ist ein Witz - hat jemand noch ´ne Idee für ein tolles Hardteil für Touren, Transalp und ab und an ein Marathon.

Mein bisheriges Bergwerk ist über 10 Jahre alt und leistet noch treue Dienste.

Ich sehe nicht ein über 2.000 Euro auszugeben, und nach 3 Jahren ist bei Rahmenbruch die Kohle futsch..

Freu mich auf Eure Inputs - besten Dank.


----------



## nidisticht (17. Oktober 2009)

OK .. OK - Bilder hab ich soeben weiter oben entdeckt ...


----------



## r19andre (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

naja, aber zwei Jahre haben die meisten Carbon Rahmen nur Garantie. Das ist auch bei vielen anderen Herstellern so.

Dafür hast die Crash Replacement Garantie. Das haben wiederum nicht viele

Gruß
Andre


----------



## drexsack (18. Oktober 2009)

Nimm doch einfach ein Reaction mit normalen Rahmen, man muss ja nicht jeden Hype mitmachen


----------



## DeLocke (19. Oktober 2009)

Hat schon jemand ein genaueres Lieferdatum von seinem Händler bekommen als Mitte/Ende Dezember?


----------



## maggo86 (3. November 2009)

@delocke : ich weiss nur kw53 wobei mir früher echt recht wäre ; weil diese blöde warterrei geht mir so langsam auf die nerven....vorfreude ist zwar schön aber irgendwann reicht es auch^^


----------



## DeLocke (3. November 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> @delocke : ich weiss nur kw53 wobei mir früher echt recht wäre ; weil diese blöde warterrei geht mir so langsam auf die nerven....vorfreude ist zwar schön aber irgendwann reicht es auch^^



wann haste denn den liefertermin bekommen? beim bestellen oder erst jetzt vor kurzem?


----------



## maggo86 (4. November 2009)

ähm vor ca. drei wochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkbiker90 (4. November 2009)

Hab mir auch ein SL bestellt, bekomme im Laufe der Woche einen genauen Liefertermin. 
Im Internet bei den verschiedenen Online-Händlern findet man derzeit folgende Liefertermine: SL:11/09, Race:12/09 und Pro:1/10. 
Wobei man darauf nicht unbedingt vertrauen kann, zumal es unüblich ist, die hochwertigen Modelle zuerst zu verschicken (obwohl ich mit 11/09 als Liefertermin durchaus leben könnte )...


----------



## maggo86 (4. November 2009)

du ich könnte mit 11/09 bzw 12/09 auch leben allerdings nicht wenn an schon fast 2monate darauf wartet:-(.....

---->neuste info : mein bike kommt nicht vor januar!!!!!:-((((((


----------



## darkbiker90 (4. November 2009)

Hab heute auch Liefertermin 03/10 gesagt bekommen. Bin zwar enttäuscht , hab aber ehrlich gesagt mit nichts anderem gerechnet, da es letztes Jahr schon bis Februar gedauert hat eh mein LTD da war...


----------



## maggo86 (4. November 2009)

ohje da bin ich ja mit der auskunft vor januar nicht eigentlich noch gut bedient.....wobei ich denke es wird wohl auch eher später.....naja auf der anderen seite fährt man dann direkt ins schönere wetter rein.....


----------



## RicoAC (5. November 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Bin neu hier. Alles super was man hier so erfährt....
Habe mir auch ein GTC SL bestellt. Allerdings gab es das bei meinem Händler nur in 20 Zoll. Er hat im Sommer drei Stück bestellt. Das 18er ist schon weg und ein 16er ist mir zu klein. Ich hoffe das 20er ist mir nicht zu groß. Hat aber die gleiche Sitzrohrlänge wie mein 18er Stevems. Bin selber nur 172 cm groß. Ich hoffe ich liege mit der Größe richtig......


----------



## 007ike (5. November 2009)

RicoAC schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Bin neu hier. Alles super was man hier so erfährt....
> Habe mir auch ein GTC SL bestellt. Allerdings gab es das bei meinem Händler nur in 20 Zoll. Er hat im Sommer drei Stück bestellt. Das 18er ist schon weg und ein 16er ist mir zu klein. Ich hoffe das 20er ist mir nicht zu groß. Hat aber die gleiche Sitzrohrlänge wie mein 18er Stevems. Bin selber nur 172 cm groß. Ich hoffe ich liege mit der Größe richtig......


denke das paßt definitiv nicht! Denke 20 Zoll ist ab 180 grenzwertig und ab 185 richtig!


----------



## DeLocke (5. November 2009)

RicoAC schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Bin neu hier. Alles super was man hier so erfährt....
> Habe mir auch ein GTC SL bestellt. Allerdings gab es das bei meinem Händler nur in 20 Zoll. Er hat im Sommer drei Stück bestellt. Das 18er ist schon weg und ein 16er ist mir zu klein. Ich hoffe das 20er ist mir nicht zu groß. Hat aber die gleiche Sitzrohrlänge wie mein 18er Stevems. Bin selber nur 172 cm groß. Ich hoffe ich liege mit der Größe richtig......



Also ich bin selbst so groß wie du und 20" sind auf jeden Fall zu groß. Damit tust du dir keinen gefallen.

Ich hab mir ein 18er bestellt das die optimale Größe, hatte ich beim AMS auch schon und die Geometrie ist vergleichbar!

P.S. Heute Mittag fahr ich noch kurz beim Dealer vorbei und Frag mal nach nem ungefähren Lieferdatum. Ich wills zu Weihnachten haben!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeLocke (5. November 2009)

Also war gerade beim Dealer und der sagte das ich weiterhin mit Ende Dezember rechnen könnte.

Warten wir es ab!


----------



## maggo86 (5. November 2009)

@delocke : keine ahnung warum es da so unterschiede gibt von händler zu händler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RicoAC (5. November 2009)

Also da mein Händler ein Premiunhändler ist, wird er bevorzugt beliefert. Trotzdem kann es in meinem Fall Januar werden. Bin jetzt am überlegen mir doch wieder ein Stevens zu holen.Da habe ich auch keine Probleme mit der Rahmengröße. Ich würde das GTC SL nur in 20 Zoll bekommen.Bei Carbon muss man eh vorsichtiger fahren, damit es keinen Schlag bekommt. Bei Alu kann man sich ruhig mal hinlegen.....
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der XT Scheibenbremse? Beim nächsten Rad wird es definitiv eine Scheibenbremse sein. Mein altes Rad hatte noch die HS 33. War damit sehr zufrieden.....


----------



## r19andre (5. November 2009)

RicoAC schrieb:


> Also da mein Händler ein *Premiunhändler* ist, wird er bevorzugt beliefert. Trotzdem kann es in meinem Fall Januar werden.
> 
> naja,
> ich glaube er hat nichts anderes vorgeordert und alle nachträglichen Bestellungen liegen dann hinten an. Wer zuerst bestellt bekommt zuerst.
> ...



wird nur besser vor allem wenn es mal Nass wird

soweit meine Meinung, Wissen etc.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## masterali (8. November 2009)

das is doch bei cube jedes jahr die gleiche problematik. sollte doch generell längst bekannt sein...


----------



## wolfman.as (8. November 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Also ich bin selbst so groß wie du und 20" sind auf jeden Fall zu groß. Damit tust du dir keinen gefallen.
> 
> Ich hab mir ein 18er bestellt das die optimale Größe, hatte ich beim AMS auch schon und die Geometrie ist vergleichbar!
> 
> P.S. Heute Mittag fahr ich noch kurz beim Dealer vorbei und Frag mal nach nem ungefähren Lieferdatum. Ich wills zu Weihnachten haben!!!!!!!!!!!



absolut richtig!
hab letzten monat noch ein 2009er reaction hpa argattert. bin 179 und hab ein 18" und das ist definitiv die richtige größe! 20" wäre viel zu groß!
abgesehen davon, bin ich von meinem bike absolut begeistert! bin froh dass ich nicht auf das carbonteil gewartet habe....


----------



## RicoAC (9. November 2009)

Danke für die Empfehlung. War beim Händler und habe mir das GTC Pro in 18 Zoll jetzt bestellt. Die Ausstattung ist zwar nicht ganz so gut wie beim Sl. Doch kann man da mit der Zeit noch aufpimpen. Als erstes wohl die Laufräder.........
Liefertermin soll die 51. KW sein. Bin mal gespannt ob das noch klappt vor Weihnachten........


----------



## maggo86 (10. November 2009)

der, der es am ersten hat meldet sich^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (10. November 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> der, der es am ersten hat meldet sich^^



und muss fotos hochladen!


----------



## maggo86 (10. November 2009)

natürlich......wobei insgeheim hofft glaube ich jeder der erste zu sein...allerdings müsste ich an wunder glauben,wenn es diese jahr noch kommen sollte:-(.....


----------



## giomatoo (13. November 2009)

Hallo Leute, komme auch gerade vom Händler und habe mir ein SL bestellt in 18". Angeblich wurden die Liefertermine ledeglich vom 01.11 auf den 01.12 verschoben. Bin jetzt gespannt wer hier zuerst den Empfang bestätigt, dann müsste es ja eigentlich Schlag auf Schlag gehen. Grüße


----------



## Scott_1978 (18. November 2009)

kann mich hier nur anschließen... ich habe mir auch ein cube reaction gtc sl bestellt. ich bin 179cm/75kg und habe 18 zoll gewählt. habe bisher ein ams125 in 18 zoll und komme sehr gut damit klar.
ich bin nur am überlegen, ob ich das reaction nicht mit einer dt swiss carbon-gabel versehen soll. was meint ihr?


----------



## DeLocke (18. November 2009)

Scott_1978 schrieb:


> kann mich hier nur anschließen... ich habe mir auch ein cube reaction gtc sl bestellt. ich bin 179cm/75kg und habe 18 zoll gewählt. habe bisher ein ams125 in 18 zoll und komme sehr gut damit klar.
> ich bin nur am überlegen, ob ich das reaction nicht mit einer dt swiss carbon-gabel versehen soll. was meint ihr?



Ich hab mir mit aus dem Grund weil ne Fox dran ist das SL geholt. Also ich würds so lassen.

Haste einen Liefertermin bekommen?


----------



## Scott_1978 (18. November 2009)

ja, liefertermin soll "angeblich" 01/2010 sein. ich stell mich aber mal seelisch auf feb/märz ein....


----------



## bikesurfer (18. November 2009)

Hi,ich hab mir ein Reaction gtc Race bestellt und Heute erfahren
das 18" ausverkauft ist. Stehe jetzt auf Warteliste ,2 Stelle....


----------



## S.D. (19. November 2009)

Scott_1978 schrieb:


> kann mich hier nur anschließen... ich habe mir auch ein cube reaction gtc sl bestellt. ich bin 179cm/75kg und habe 18 zoll gewählt. habe bisher ein ams125 in 18 zoll und komme sehr gut damit klar.
> ich bin nur am überlegen, ob ich das reaction nicht mit einer dt swiss carbon-gabel versehen soll. was meint ihr?



Das AMS baut viel höher als das Reaction. Wenn Dir beim AMS ein 18" paßt, brauchst Du beim Reaction garantiert ein 20".

Gruß


----------



## maggo86 (20. November 2009)

@s.d. : endlich mal jmd der meine worte sagt!...genauso hat es mein händler mir erklärt...ich hatte einige runden auf dem ams 18" gefahren und auf einem reaction alu 18" und er meinte schon nach der fahrt mit dem ams ich brauche ein 20" beim gtc.......und ich bin ca.1,83m!


----------



## Scott_1978 (21. November 2009)

S.D. schrieb:


> Das AMS baut viel höher als das Reaction. Wenn Dir beim AMS ein 18" paßt, brauchst Du beim Reaction garantiert ein 20".
> 
> Gruß



danke für den hinweis. war jetzt nochmal beim händler und habe von 18 zoll auf 20 zoll gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giomatoo (26. November 2009)

Hallo Leute, will doch lieber das Flash von Cannondale holen. Würde aus diesem Grund mein Reaction GTC SL verkaufen. Liefertermin abgeblich in wenigen Wochen. Kontakt [email protected]  Grüße Giomatoo


----------



## Augustiner1328 (4. Dezember 2009)

So nun mal Lange Zähne. Habe meinen Rahmen( Austausch gegen Elite Hpc 08) bekommen. Mal so aufgebaut, Sattelstütze fliegt noch raus genaso wie die Klemme.Habe keine andere im Moment mit dem Durchmesser gehabt.Gewicht z.zt. 8,9.Wird bis zum Frühjahr noch etwas geändert.(Sattel Kurbel,lPedale,Schaltwerk, vielleicht neuer LRS)


----------



## DeLocke (4. Dezember 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> So nun mal Lange Zähne. Habe meinen Rahmen( Austausch gegen Elite Hpc 08) bekommen. Mal so aufgebaut, Sattelstütze fliegt noch raus genaso wie die Klemme.Habe keine andere im Moment mit dem Durchmesser gehabt.Gewicht z.zt. 8,9.Wird bis zum Frühjahr noch etwas geändert.(Sattel Kurbel,lPedale,Schaltwerk, vielleicht neuer LRS)





ich will meins auch haben!

kannst du vielleicht mal ein paar detail bilder machen? besonders würde mich hier am unterrohr der ein und ausgang vom schaltzug des umwerfers interessieren


----------



## Augustiner1328 (4. Dezember 2009)

Baust du selber auf .Dann viel spass bei einfädeln. wenn Komplettrad dann ist es wurscht. Was interesiert dich genau .Zug kommt von unten zum Umwerfer. Es ist eineMetallhülse im Carbon und oben wo der Zug rauskommt unterm umwerfer schaut es aus wie ein Schmiernippel.ach ja es ist ein 18 ".


----------



## DeLocke (4. Dezember 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> Baust du selber auf .Dann viel spass bei einfädeln. wenn Komplettrad dann ist es wurscht. Was interesiert dich genau .Zug kommt von unten zum Umwerfer. Es ist eineMetallhülse im Carbon und oben wo der Zug rauskommt unterm umwerfer schaut es aus wie ein Schmiernippel.ach ja es ist ein 18 ".



hi

ne hab komplett gtc sl auch in 18 bestellt. bei dem moell was auf der eurobike zu sehen war, da war am unterrohr oben keine dichtung an diesem hervorstehenden metallstück.

wenn man aber bei anderen cube bikes geschaut hat, die auch innenverlegt züge haben, konnte man dort so eine dichtung an der stelle sehen.

wollt jetzt nur wissen ob sie das vll. noch verändert haben

haste schon ne runde gedreht? wenn ja wie ist der eindruck?


----------



## Augustiner1328 (4. Dezember 2009)

Ist keine Dichtung dran . Ich hab ein Stück vom Liner der zum Einfädeln war abgezwickt und reingetan .Ist recht dich das ganze . Foto ist blöd weil es reflektiert dort vom Blitz.
Ja hab Mal kurz eine Runde gedreht. draufgesetzt und wohlgefühlt zum Fahrverhalten kann ich nur sagen macht Spass.
Das SL hat mir von der farbe auch gefallen nur ich habe ein weisse Gabel.Da schaut das schwarz weiss schon besser aus.


----------



## chrikoh (5. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es vom Reaction ein Rahmenset auch zu kaufen?


----------



## Augustiner1328 (5. Dezember 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Gibt es vom Reaction ein Rahmenset auch zu kaufen?



Ja.


----------



## chrikoh (5. Dezember 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> Ja.



Und der Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augustiner1328 (5. Dezember 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Und der Preis?



Meins ist ein Austausch gegen ein Hpc Von 08.
Hab mal was von 999 gelesen.


----------



## *d*p* (5. Dezember 2009)

Liefertermin für ein GTC PRO vom Händler bei mir vor Ort war im 02/10. Mal sehen, werde def. ne Probefahrt machen. Kann mich derzeit echt nicht entscheiden GRAND CANYON AL8.0 oder Cube??? 
Kann mir mal einer, dass mit dem Rahmentausch genau erklären?


----------



## Augustiner1328 (5. Dezember 2009)

*d*p* schrieb:


> Liefertermin für ein GTC PRO vom Händler bei mir vor Ort war im 02/10. Mal sehen, werde def. ne Probefahrt machen. Kann mich derzeit echt nicht entscheiden GRAND CANYON AL8.0 oder Cube???
> Kann mir mal einer, dass mit dem Rahmentausch genau erklären?



ganz einfach mein HPC Rahmen war im Tretlagerbereich kaputt.Garantiefall.
was hast du gedacht tausche HPC gegen GTC


----------



## maggo86 (8. Dezember 2009)

@Augustiner1328 : das sieht doch schonmal sehr gut aus auch wenn du uns tierrisch die nase lang machst^^!!!mein lieber jetzt freu ich mich noch mehr auf meins;vorallem weil ich schon etliche verschönerungen gekauft habe(sattel,pedale,stütze,usw.)!......


----------



## DeLocke (8. Dezember 2009)

maggo86 schrieb:


> @Augustiner1328 : das sieht doch schonmal sehr gut aus auch wenn du uns tierrisch die nase lang machst^^!!!mein lieber jetzt freu ich mich noch mehr auf meins;vorallem weil ich schon etliche verschönerungen gekauft habe(sattel,pedale,stütze,usw.)!......



was haste dir denn genau gekauft?


----------



## DeLocke (16. Dezember 2009)

Also mit meinem GTC wird es wohl dieses Jahr nichts mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (16. Dezember 2009)

dito:-(......


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Dezember 2009)

Jungs, jetzt überlegt euch mal was ihr von cube "erwartet"!
Cube hat es die letzten jahre nicht auf die reihe bekommen alles zur rechten zeit zu liefern. Cube hat eine seltsame strateigie...verkaufen, verkaufen, verkaufen...die andere seite, die lieferung und ersatzteile betrifft vernachlässigen die guten aber etwas! Mal n bsp. Wir (laden in dem ich so neben her schraube) haben letztes jahr auf der e-bike 2 stereo geordert!..erster termin: januar, 2. februar, 3. märz, 4. konnten sie keinen sagen, dann wars irgendwann juni und nix war da...juli kamen sie dann davon gibts bei cube ca. unendlich viele beispiele  Ich hab mir auch mal ein GTC SL geordert.. und kennt ihr meine taktik?
Ich geh davon aus, dass es im Mai kommt. wenns früher da is, freu ich mich nur umso mehr und wenns dann oirgendwann mal kommt bau ichs sofort auf und mach bilder 

Ihr dürft bei cube einfach nicht zuviel was lieferzeiten angeht erwarten...wenn der händler von cube januar gesaght bekommt, dann geht getrost mal von mitte-ende februar aus und freut ecuh wenns doch früher da is


----------



## maggo86 (24. Dezember 2009)

zuerst mal frohe weihnachten an alle!!!

@Andi 3001 : das stimmt wohl ,so hab ich das auch gehört!....kennste allerdings meine taktik dazu?....wenn mir das zu blöd wird,dann wird des bike kurzerhand abbestellt und dann gebts ein anderes...ich bin da flexibel,wobei des gtc schon ne hammer optik hat(hätts ja schon gern )!.....


----------



## Augustiner1328 (24. Dezember 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Jungs, jetzt überlegt euch mal was ihr von cube "erwartet"!
> Cube hat es die letzten jahre nicht auf die reihe bekommen alles zur rechten zeit zu liefern. Cube hat eine seltsame strateigie...verkaufen, verkaufen, verkaufen...die andere seite, die lieferung und ersatzteile betrifft vernachlässigen die guten aber etwas! Mal n bsp. Wir (laden in dem ich so neben her schraube) haben letztes jahr auf der e-bike 2 stereo geordert!..erster termin: januar, 2. februar, 3. märz, 4. konnten sie keinen sagen, dann wars irgendwann juni und nix war da...juli kamen sie dann davon gibts bei cube ca. unendlich viele beispiele  Ich hab mir auch mal ein GTC SL geordert.. und kennt ihr meine taktik?
> Ich geh davon aus, dass es im Mai kommt. wenns früher da is, freu ich mich nur umso mehr und wenns dann oirgendwann mal kommt bau ichs sofort auf und mach bilder
> 
> Ihr dürft bei cube einfach nicht zuviel was lieferzeiten angeht erwarten...wenn der händler von cube januar gesaght bekommt, dann geht getrost mal von mitte-ende februar aus und freut ecuh wenns doch früher da is



und warum hab ich dann einen GTC Rahmen seit Ende November


----------



## DeLocke (25. Dezember 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> und warum hab ich dann einen GTC Rahmen seit Ende November



gut ich denk es liegt nicht an den rahmen, sondern eher an den komponenten. da soll es ja bei mehreren herstellern zur zeit lieferprobleme geben.

deswegen wird wohl ein rahmen schneller lieferbar sein als ein komplettes bike


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Dezember 2009)

genau 
Das Problem liegt meistens an den parts, die etweder falsch oder garr nicht kommen. Bei irgend nem AMS wars z.b. so, dass formula in weiss statt schwarz (oder umgekehrt?) geliefert hat - weshalb die bremse fehlte und des bike nicht rausging...
Ne ausnahme war das Stereo dieses jahr...das kam teilweise nich, weil die lackierung nicht geklappt hat....


----------



## nidisticht (1. Januar 2010)

Habe nun von einem großen Cube Händler die Zusage per Email, dass in ca. 2-3 Wochen das Reaction GTC SL in Carbon´n Grey verfügbar wäre. Das ist ja schon mal was. Hoffe dass ich es dann endlich mal in Live sehen & fahren kann. Zwecks Umbau überlege ich noch wegen der Laufräder. Was habt Ihr hier für Tipps ? 
PS: Happy new Year & Happy Trails
Ralf


----------



## DeLocke (6. Januar 2010)

nidisticht schrieb:


> Habe nun von einem großen Cube Händler die Zusage per Email, dass in ca. 2-3 Wochen das Reaction GTC SL in Carbon´n Grey verfügbar wäre. Das ist ja schon mal was. Hoffe dass ich es dann endlich mal in Live sehen & fahren kann. Zwecks Umbau überlege ich noch wegen der Laufräder. Was habt Ihr hier für Tipps ?
> PS: Happy new Year & Happy Trails
> Ralf



Bei mir wird es wohl folgender LRS:

Nabe: DT240s
Speiche: Sapim CX-Ray
Felge: NoTubes ZTR Olympic
Gewicht: ca. 1400g
Kosten: ca. 550 Euro

Für einen 70kg Biker mit Klamotten, etc. sollte der reichen!


----------



## maggo86 (6. Januar 2010)

bei mir wirds eventuell der crankbrothers cobalt xc(ca.1500gr) oder ztr olympic/fun works n-light(ca.1350gr)....mal abwarten


----------



## DeLocke (7. Januar 2010)

Heute E-Mail vom Bike-Magazin bekommen:



> das Cube Reaction
> erscheint in ein paar Tagen in BIKE 2/10!
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Lesen,



Da ich nach einem Test des Reaction GTC gefragt hatte, gehe ich davon aus das es auch ein Test des Reaction GTC sein wird.

Also alle schön am 12. Januar zum Zeitschriftenladen um die Ecke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (7. Januar 2010)

ei super^^....noch mehr die uns die nase lang machen...jetzt schon ne zeitschrift...genug das etliche kollegen ihre 2010 bikes schon haben^^


----------



## darkbiker90 (10. Januar 2010)

So, bin nochmal zwecks Liefertermin bei meinem Händler gewesen. Er kriegt nun mittlerweile kein GTC SL in 18" mehr von Cube geliefert. Cube meinte die wären bereits ausverkauft. Und das obwohl ich Ende Oktober bestellt habe. So behandelt Cube seine Kunden und auch die kleinen Händler, die nicht immer bereits im September vorordern können .Bei mir wirds jetzt ein Scott Scale 20 Rahmenset, was ich mir dann selbst aufbaue... 
Trotzdem wünsch ich euch viel Glück in Sachen Liefertermin und viel Spaß mit dem Rad .


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Januar 2010)

Tja...Thats Cube 

Spark ist ne suuper wahl!  Viel spaß!


----------



## darkbiker90 (10. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Tja...Thats Cube
> 
> Spark ist ne suuper wahl!  Viel spaß!


 
Scale, nicht Spark... Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Januar 2010)

Dann hab ich falsch gelesen...dachte mir schon...warum asuf einmal fully?...naja egal. auch das...gute wahl


----------



## maggo86 (13. Januar 2010)

"oh wie ist das schön,so was hat man lange nicht gesehen , so schön so schön......"-----> *freu*.......grad anruf bekommen......bike ist da und ist abholbereit!!!.....einzig und allein die tatsache,dass ich kein auto hab zum abholen und dass ich super eingeschneit bin hindert mich dran!...also muss es sich leider noch bis morgenfrüh gedulden....dann kommen auch direkt im tagesverlauf morgen bilder rein!!!!....wahnsinn wie ich mich freue....sorry will euch net die nase lang machen^^.......hoffe ihr werdet auch bald beschert......gruß marco


----------



## DeLocke (13. Januar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> "oh wie ist das schön,so was hat man lange nicht gesehen , so schön so schön......"-----> *freu*.......grad anruf bekommen......bike ist da und ist abholbereit!!!.....einzig und allein die tatsache,dass ich kein auto hab zum abholen und dass ich super eingeschneit bin hindert mich dran!...also muss es sich leider noch bis morgenfrüh gedulden....dann kommen auch direkt im tagesverlauf morgen bilder rein!!!!....wahnsinn wie ich mich freue....sorry will euch net die nase lang machen^^.......hoffe ihr werdet auch bald beschert......gruß marco



dann mal herzlichen glückwunsch dann biste ja einer der ersten, wenn nicht sogar der erste der sein reaction gtc hat.

meins soll kw3 oder kw4 kommen


----------



## maggo86 (13. Januar 2010)

ach das ist ja auch nicht merh lange hin^^.......gewichtsangabe laut meinem händler 10,3kg mit pedalen in 20"....amok d.h. ohne viel aufwand auf unter 10kg zu bringen......


----------



## DeLocke (13. Januar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> ach das ist ja auch nicht merh lange hin^^.......gewichtsangabe laut meinem händler 10,3kg mit pedalen in 20"....amok d.h. ohne viel aufwand auf unter 10kg zu bringen......



jo das klingt doch gut, dann bin ich morgen mal auf die ersten bilder gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (13. Januar 2010)

Toti666 schrieb:


> So, bin nochmal zwecks Liefertermin bei meinem Händler gewesen. Er kriegt nun mittlerweile kein GTC SL in 18" mehr von Cube geliefert. Cube meinte die wären bereits ausverkauft. Und das obwohl ich Ende Oktober bestellt habe. So behandelt Cube seine Kunden und auch die kleinen Händler, die nicht immer bereits im September vorordern können .Bei mir wirds jetzt ein Scott Scale 20 Rahmenset, was ich mir dann selbst aufbaue...
> Trotzdem wünsch ich euch viel Glück in Sachen Liefertermin und viel Spaß mit dem Rad .



Mein Händler kriegt auch trotz Vororder von Cube oft keine Bikes - und wenn dann erst so spät, daß sie keiner mehr haben will.

Gruß


----------



## darkdog (13. Januar 2010)

So hier mal das Rad von maggo86 
kannst dich dann schon mal mehr freuen 













viel Spaß bis morgen


----------



## maggo86 (13. Januar 2010)

woauh sag ich da nur^^......vielen lieben dank für den upload......bis morgen


----------



## Chris360 (14. Januar 2010)

Wow sieht geil aus, die rote Gabel ist vielleicht zu viel des Guten... Aber optisch sehr schön!


----------



## maggo86 (14. Januar 2010)

du is geschmacksache ich finde die farbgestaltung einfach klasse...und in echt kommts noch viel geiler....heut wars einfach schon zu spät für anständige bilder,deshalb morgen fototermin!


----------



## chrikoh (14. Januar 2010)

Schaut gut aus,bis auf die rote Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdog (14. Januar 2010)

ich schon geil beim Reaction GTC sagt jeder was gegen das rot der Gabel, bei meinem Sting hat jeder was gegen die weiße gabel.Was habt ihr nur für Probleme ne ne 
Das GTC sieht in natura super geil aus fertig


----------



## chrikoh (15. Januar 2010)

darkdog schrieb:


> ich schon geil beim Reaction GTC sagt jeder was gegen das rot der Gabel, bei meinem Sting hat jeder was gegen die weiße gabel.Was habt ihr nur für Probleme ne ne
> Das GTC sieht in natura super geil aus fertig



MMn zuviel Rot


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Januar 2010)

Dann kaufts doch net!?....
Mir war die Gabel auf der E-bike auch schon zuviel, deshalb hab ich nen anderes genommen und fertig Redet sein armes neues doch nicht gleich in grund und boden  (wir haben die Kernaussage der letzten Posts ja schon verstanden )


----------



## maggo86 (15. Januar 2010)

so fotos im album...is schon richtig wem sie nicht gefällt dem gefällt sie halt nicht;meine freude kann sowieso keiner bremsen!

vorgeschmack


----------



## maggo86 (15. Januar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> so fotos im album...is schon richtig wem sie nicht gefällt dem gefällt sie halt nicht;meine freude kann sowieso keiner bremsen!
> 
> vorgeschmack





PS.: die hier stattgefundene diskussion um 18" od. 20" kann ich nun beenden,in dem ich sage wer über 1,80m ist ist mit dem 20" besser bedient!.....ich habe es ja nun in 20" und es passt perfekt...kleiner hätte es nicht sein dürfen...und ihr seht ja wie weit der sattel draußen is trotz 20"!!!!


----------



## na!To (15. Januar 2010)

Reaction, egal ob Alu oder Carbon, fallen eh alle ein Zoll kleiner aus. Bedeutet 18"->17", 20"->19" usw.

Aber interessant zu wissen das die ersten Händler schon welche bekommen haben...


----------



## DeLocke (15. Januar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> so fotos im album...is schon richtig wem sie nicht gefällt dem gefällt sie halt nicht;meine freude kann sowieso keiner bremsen!
> 
> vorgeschmack



einfach ein richtig geiles bike 

viel spaß mit deinem!


----------



## drexsack (15. Januar 2010)

Schickes Bike, und die rote Gabel passt auch, die an meinem Reaction ist auch blau und fetzt nur


----------



## RSG_GR (15. Januar 2010)

Des Bike sieht echt Optisch genial aus!

Aber auch wie letztes Jahr bei der Reaction Serie finde ich den Vorbau viel zu lang, also optisch. Bei der Sattelstütze käme in dem Rahmen eine Syntace P6 Carbon besser.

Aber ansonsten echt top.

Wie viel wiegt es eig mit Ped. so wie es auf dem Foto ist?


----------



## maggo86 (15. Januar 2010)

@RSG_GR : also so wie es auf dem foto ist;wiegt es 10,1kg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSG_GR (15. Januar 2010)

Selbst nachgewogen?


----------



## maggo86 (15. Januar 2010)

nö der händler in meinem beisein!!!!


----------



## RSG_GR (15. Januar 2010)

Aso...

ok thx


----------



## maggo86 (18. Januar 2010)

so erste ausfahrt hinter mich gebracht!....zwar nur 22,5km aber das reichte schon um festzustellen,amok teil!nie weider geb ich des her!!!.....also im gegensatz zu meinem alten bock is das ein unterschied wie tag und nacht....der pure wahnsinn.....!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Januar 2010)

Freut mich für dich, dass es dir so zusagt


----------



## Sentilo (27. Januar 2010)

Du liebe Güte, es hat mich erwischt 

Eigentlich wollte ich heute mein reserviertes AMS-Vorjahres-Schnäppchen abholen, doch was stand blitzend und blinkend im Schaufenster? Das erste CTC in town! Meine Fresse, ist das geil 

Jetzt muss ich noch mal 'ne Nacht drüber schlafen, aber ich glaub, ich steig von meinem Alu-Reaction auf das Carbon-Reaction um. Taugt mir einfach am besten, das Teil - Fully hin oder her ...

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## DeLocke (27. Januar 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Du liebe Güte, es hat mich erwischt
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich heute mein reserviertes AMS-Vorjahres-Schnäppchen abholen, doch was stand blitzend und blinkend im Schaufenster? Das erste CTC in town! Meine Fresse, ist das geil
> 
> ...




Welches genau Race, Pro oder SL


----------



## Sentilo (27. Januar 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Welches genau Race, Pro oder SL


 
Das Race. Schwarz/Rot. Für 1999.


----------



## maggo86 (28. Januar 2010)

gute wahl wenn es denn das werden soll!ich kanns nur empfehlen egal in welcher ausstattung....ein amok teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (29. Januar 2010)

Der Winter bringt nicht nur schlechtes, sondern auch was gutes!

Mein Bike ist da! Gerade beim Dealer eingetroffen, morgen geh ich es holen dann gibt's auch Bilder!


----------



## maggo86 (29. Januar 2010)

ei herzlichen!......bin mal gespannt auf deine pics!...viel spass damit.....


----------



## nidisticht (29. Januar 2010)

....das Glück auf Erden.... ??? Auch mein Händler kann den Termin nicht halten - wieder 2-4 Wochen Verzug....

Aber Glückwunsch für die Zusage, freue mich auch auf Deine scharfen Bilder...

Happy Trails

Nidi - www.ritzel-sticht.de


----------



## RicoAC (29. Januar 2010)

So, meins ist endlich beim Händler.
Kann es morgen abholen!!!


----------



## DocBike (29. Januar 2010)

Ihr glücklichen Schon-Besitzer und Fast-Besitzer.

Ich warte auch auf ein GTC Race in 20 Zoll.....
kanns auch kaum noch erwarten..

Folgendes "change package" liegt schon bereit:
- Tune Laufradsatz mit DT4.1-Felgen (alt)
- Syntace F99 Vorbau mit Duraflite Alu (alt)
- Syntace P6 Carbon mit Flite
- XTR Schalthebel, -Shadow-Schaltwerk
(- Wahrscheinlich kommt noch: Kette und Ritzel, Pedale,
 je nachdem, was die Waage anzeigen wird)


Gruß


----------



## DeLocke (30. Januar 2010)

Hier sind die ersten Bilder eines Reaction GTC SL in freier Wildbahn bzw. eher im Schnee!




Beim Klick aufs Bild gelangt ihr zu den restlichen Bildern (in Farbe und bunt)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (30. Januar 2010)

freut mich für dich...das matte ist wie gesagt net mein geschmack....aber nicht desto trotz cooles bike!....


----------



## Ryo (30. Januar 2010)

Was ein geiles Bike   Ich find das "Matt" einfach pornös geil Da bekommt man fast wieder ein weniger Lust auf ein HT


----------



## Fetcher (30. Januar 2010)

absolut geiles Rad. 
Ich musste mich auch zwische dem Reaction GTC SL und dem Elite entscheiden. 
Hab mich dann aber fürs Elite entschieden, optisch fand ich es einfach unschlagbar mit den roten teilen von SRAM. 
Vorteile vom Reaction sind allerdings die innen verlegten Züge und der integrierte Schnellspanner schaut heiß aus. 

Viel Spaß mit dem Reaction


----------



## r19andre (30. Januar 2010)

geiles Teil,
wir haben leider erst das GTC Pro bekommen, das finde ich nicht so schick

Da scheint sich das Warten doch zu lohnen. 

Andre


----------



## DocBike (30. Januar 2010)

Cooles Bike, DeLocke.

Was wiegt es?


----------



## Schnuppel (31. Januar 2010)

porno  ich würds auch in matt nehmen. stylisch!


----------



## DeLocke (31. Januar 2010)

Sollte so um die 10 kg haben genau wiegen tu ich es später mal

syntace p6 carbon ist quasie schon bestellt


----------



## r19andre (31. Januar 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Sollte so um die 10 kg haben genau wiegen tu ich es später mal
> 
> syntace p6 carbon ist quasie schon bestellt



wie???
viel zu schwer und dann auch noch relativ teuer.
Aber auch eine der stabilsten Stützen.

Habe in meinem Elite von Aerozine die Carbon Stütze drin.
Wiegt ca.210gramm und kostet 99,-

als kleiner Tip.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## DeLocke (31. Januar 2010)

r19andre schrieb:


> wie???
> viel zu schwer und dann auch noch relativ teuer.
> Aber auch eine der stabilsten Stützen.
> 
> ...



Mir kommt da weniger aufs Gewicht als auf Qualität und Funktionalität an. Deswegen wird auf jeden Fall eine Syntace P6 Carbon. Und im Sommer oder Frühjahr noch ein Duraflite Carbon.


----------



## RSG_GR (31. Januar 2010)

Jetzt werden erstmal die Aluteile gegen Carbon ersetzt oder?!


Also als erstes würde ich mal empfehlen, den Sattel zu tauschen, wenn es um das Gewich geht.
Der ist zwar schön und passend zum Bike, aber das Gewicht ist eine Zumutung.

Bei 100 fürn Sattel sind da deutlich mehr gr drinn.


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (31. Januar 2010)

RSG_GR schrieb:


> Jetzt werden erstmal die Aluteile gegen Carbon ersetzt oder?!
> 
> 
> Also als erstes würde ich mal empfehlen, den Sattel zu tauschen, wenn es um das Gewich geht.
> ...



das seh ich auch so....sattel und stütze bei mir wiegen knapp über 300gramm,das ist denke ich ein guter wert!


----------



## RSG_GR (1. Februar 2010)

300 gr für den Sattel und 300 gr für die Stütze = ein guter Wert

oder beides zusammen?


----------



## maggo86 (1. Februar 2010)

RSG_GR schrieb:


> 300 gr für den Sattel und 300 gr für die Stütze = ein guter Wert
> 
> oder beides zusammen?



natürlich sattel und stütze zusammen,das es einzeln ein misserabler wert wäre,ist mir auch klar^^


PS:falls jmd interesse hat an einer 31,6 (400mm) ready for race sütze und einem ready for race sattel mit cube-logo an der spitze,dann bitte per pn an mich wenden!


----------



## RicoAC (1. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> natürlich sattel und stütze zusammen,das es einzeln ein misserabler wert wäre,ist mir auch klar^^
> 
> 
> PS:falls jmd interesse hat an einer 31,6 (400mm) ready for race sütze und einem ready for race sattel mit cube-logo an der spitze,dann bitte per pn an mich wenden!


Hi!

Kannst Du bitte Fotos von den Teilen machen und die Bilder reinsetzten........

Gruß

Rico


----------



## maggo86 (1. Februar 2010)

RicoAC schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Kannst Du bitte Fotos von den Teilen machen und die Bilder reinsetzten........
> 
> ...



darf ich das hier??will keinen stress haben von wegen bitte nur im bikemarkt!....im notfall pn an mich mit deiner email adresse und ich schicke dir welche!.....

teile waren an meinem reaction montiert sind aber noch im geschäft direkt gegen andere teile ausgetauscht worden;also unbenutzt quasi neu!!!


----------



## RSG_GR (3. Februar 2010)

Zusammen 300 gr ist ok.

Was für eine Stütze und was für ein Sattel hast du?


----------



## maggo86 (3. Februar 2010)

RSG_GR schrieb:


> Zusammen 300 gr ist ok.
> 
> Was für eine Stütze und was für ein Sattel hast du?




selle italia slr kit carbonio und die saso mekkem 15ti stütze


----------



## RicoAC (4. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Kann jemand gute Reifen gebrauchen?
Brauche die Reifen vom GTC nicht. Das wären der Racing Ralph und der Rocket Ron.
Beide Als Faltreifen und mit seitlich grau.


----------



## Groudon (4. Februar 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Hier sind die ersten Bilder eines Reaction GTC SL in freier Wildbahn bzw. eher im Schnee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oO geil - wenn es sone Lackirung gäbe ... ich würd mir sofort eins holen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nidisticht (6. Februar 2010)

War heut wieder beim Händler - es sind nun mit mir 5 GTC SL in Grau vorgeordert & verkauft - aber halt noch keines DA ! Ich warte aber weiter, denn es soll sich hier auf jeden Fall was tun. Es wären ja noch weit mehr vorgeordert... Die anderen Carbon Reaction waren der ober Hammer... 
Freu mich schon wenn es soweit ist.
NUR die Laufräder... sind zwar OK - aber ich bin noch auf der Suche...

Happy Trails und Hellau !

Nidi - www.ritzel-sticht.de


----------



## Bericender (7. Februar 2010)

Weiß jemand wie die genauen Gewichtsunterschiede vom Reaction GTC Rahmen zum normalen Reaction Rahmen bzw. zum Elite HPC sind?
Ich liebäugle nämlich schwer mit der Anschaffung eines Reaction GTC bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob es nicht doch lieber ein Elite HPC werden sollte.


----------



## Mr_Tea (7. Februar 2010)

Mein GTC Race ist da. Noch neue Laufräder rein, dann dürfte es es knapp unter 10 kg wiegen. Nach 16 Jahren mit meinem Klein Fervor ist das ein würdiger Nachfolger. Das warten hat sich definitiv gelohnt, Sitzposition ist klasse, Verarbeitung des  Rahmens  Hammer.


----------



## Mr_Tea (7. Februar 2010)

Bericender schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie die genauen Gewichtsunterschiede vom Reaction GTC Rahmen zum normalen Reaction Rahmen bzw. zum Elite HPC sind?
> Ich liebäugle nämlich schwer mit der Anschaffung eines Reaction GTC bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob es nicht doch lieber ein Elite HPC werden sollte.


Mein Cube Händler meinte, dass der Reaction GTC Rahmen leichter ist- deshalb auch dieses Jahr keine Gewichtsangabe mehr bei den Reactionrahmen- Nächstes Jahr käme ein neuer Eliterahmen raus, der wieder leichter sein solle.


----------



## maggo86 (7. Februar 2010)

glückwunsch........ich sagte ja schon fast 5monate warten hat sich gelohnt!!!.......schon gefahren??biste zufrieden??

PS.: dein bike heisst race nicht pro.....das pro ist das weiße!!!


----------



## Mr_Tea (7. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> glückwunsch........ich sagte ja schon fast 5monate warten hat sich gelohnt!!!.......schon gefahren??biste zufrieden??
> 
> PS.: dein bike heisst race nicht pro.....das pro ist das weiße!!!



Ups, sorry, verwechsle ich immer- werde ich nie lernen .  Ausgiebig gefahren bin ich noch nicht wegen Krankheit. Fahrbericht folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (7. Februar 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Ups, sorry, verwechsle ich immer- werde ich nie lernen .  Ausgiebig gefahren bin ich noch nicht wegen Krankheit. Fahrbericht folgt.


ei dann gute besserung und lass von dir hören.....ich kann nur sagen top!!!und gewichtsmäßig auch...ich bin mit 20" schon bei 10kg angelangt und lrs folgt noch.....dann dürften es so um die 9,5kg sein!


----------



## Mr_Tea (7. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> ei dann gute besserung und lass von dir hören.....ich kann nur sagen top!!!und gewichtsmäßig auch...ich bin mit 20" schon bei 10kg angelangt und lrs folgt noch.....dann dürften es so um die 9,5kg sein!


Danke für die Besserungswünsche. Welche Umbaumaßnahmen hast du durchgeführt? Auf den Fotos sehe ich ne Carbon Sattelstütze und nen neuen Sattel. Schaut gut aus!
Ich habe mir durch die Bar Hands ca. 100g eingefangen, das ist mir aber egal wegen der Ergonomie. Gespart habe ich die aber schon wieder durch X0 Gripshift (mag ich lieber und auch noch billiger als die x9 trigger) und den Sattel. Dazu noch die Shimano M540 Pedale statt den 520ern.


----------



## maggo86 (7. Februar 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Danke für die Besserungswünsche. Welche Umbaumaßnahmen hast du durchgeführt? Auf den Fotos sehe ich ne Carbon Sattelstütze und nen neuen Sattel. Schaut gut aus!
> Ich habe mir durch die Bar Hands ca. 100g eingefangen, das ist mir aber egal wegen der Ergonomie. Gespart habe ich die aber schon wieder durch X0 Gripshift (mag ich lieber und auch noch billiger als die x9 trigger) und den Sattel. Dazu noch die Shimano M540 Pedale statt den 520ern.



ich habe sattel;sattelstütze;crankbrothers pedale....es folgt rotes X-0 schaltwerk (wegen der optik^^);anderer lrs;andere kurbel!


----------



## chrikoh (7. Februar 2010)

Ich überlege immer öfter mein Cannondale Taurin gegen ein  CUBE einzutauschen


----------



## maggo86 (7. Februar 2010)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Ich überlege immer öfter mein Cannondale Taurin gegen ein  CUBE einzutauschen


also ich kann nur von mir sagen es hat sich gelohnt bin vorher auch was anderes gefahren (8jahre lang) und hab auch lange überlegt....aber wenn du überlegst was du bei cube alles fürs geld bekommst...da bekommst du nämlich richtig viel bike fürs geld...da können andere deutsche hersteller einpacken;auch wenn sie vllt leichter sind,und bla bla bla!!!grad hier beim reaction gtc Preise ab 1599euro...das ist doch der wahnsinn!schau mal bei rotwild;scott;storck und co wo da der billigste carbonrahmen anfängt!...deshalb cube4ever^^


----------



## RicoAC (8. Februar 2010)

nidisticht schrieb:


> War heut wieder beim Händler - es sind nun mit mir 5 GTC SL in Grau vorgeordert & verkauft - aber halt noch keines DA ! Ich warte aber weiter, denn es soll sich hier auf jeden Fall was tun. Es wären ja noch weit mehr vorgeordert... Die anderen Carbon Reaction waren der ober Hammer...
> Freu mich schon wenn es soweit ist.
> NUR die Laufräder... sind zwar OK - aber ich bin noch auf der Suche...
> 
> ...


Hi!
Mein Händler in Kerpen hat noch ein GTC SL in 20 Zoll da. Also wer haben will, schnell zugreifen...........


----------



## DeLocke (8. Februar 2010)

Wie habt ihr denn das mit den Barends gemacht? Ich bekomm die XT Trigger nicht weit genug zur Mitte geschoben, das ich ohne abschneiden der Griffe die Barends montieren kann.

Also Griffe abschneiden?


----------



## maggo86 (8. Februar 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr denn das mit den Barends gemacht? Ich bekomm die XT Trigger nicht weit genug zur Mitte geschoben, das ich ohne abschneiden der Griffe die Barends montieren kann.
> 
> Also Griffe abschneiden?



das überleg ich auch die ganze zeit....ich bekomm die trigger auch nit weit genug rein;bzw der lockout stört etwas!......allerdings muss ich sagen gefällts mir ohne sogar besser!....also werde ich sie vllt sogar ablassen!


----------



## DeLocke (8. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> das überleg ich auch die ganze zeit....ich bekomm die trigger auch nit weit genug rein;bzw der lockout stört etwas!......allerdings muss ich sagen gefällts mir ohne sogar besser!....also werde ich sie vllt sogar ablassen!



ne barends brauch ich auf jeden fall, ich will nur nicht die schönen griffe kaputt machen. ich muss mal gucken ob die x.9 trigger dicker sind und weiter noch innen gehen


----------



## Mr_Tea (8. Februar 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr denn das mit den Barends gemacht? Ich bekomm die XT Trigger nicht weit genug zur Mitte geschoben, das ich ohne abschneiden der Griffe die Barends montieren kann.
> 
> Also Griffe abschneiden?



Deine Problembeschreibung dürfte der Grund sein weshalb Cube die Bikes entgegen der Austattungsbeschreibung ohne Barends ausliefert (auch bei x.9 Trigger). Bleibt nur Griffe abschneiden. So hab ichs gemacht, mit nem sauberen Schnitt stört mich das optisch keineswegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (8. Februar 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Deine Problembeschreibung dürfte der Grund sein weshalb Cube die Bikes entgegen der Austattungsbeschreibung ohne Barends ausliefert (auch bei x.9 Trigger). Bleibt nur Griffe abschneiden. So hab ichs gemacht, mit nem sauberen Schnitt stört mich das optisch keineswegs.



Ich hab mir gerade mal die Bilder der Eurobike angeguckt, da sind die Barends an allen GTCs montiert und man sieht das zumindest beim SL der Griff nicht abgeschnitten wurde.







Wenn man mir jemand sagen würde wie ich sinnvoll den FOX RemoteLockout mit SRAM X.0 Twister kombinieren kann würde ich es tun, aber da gibts leider keine wirklich zufriedenstellende Lösung zur Zeit.

Problem ist dabei das man zwar zwar Einrasten kann, aber nicht wirklich gut mehr den LockOut wieder öffnen, da der Hebel seitlich ist.


----------



## maggo86 (8. Februar 2010)

also mit den x9 klappts bei mir auch nicht!vorallem wegen dem lockout der sid!.....mal noch etwas überlegen;gibts nicht eine andere möglichkeit den lockout zu befestigen??


----------



## DeLocke (8. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> also mit den x9 klappts bei mir auch nicht!vorallem wegen dem lockout der sid!.....mal noch etwas überlegen;gibts nicht eine andere möglichkeit den lockout zu befestigen??



Ich hab noch ein Bild gefunden wo man sieht das beim Race und beim SL die Griffe gekürzt wurden.


----------



## Mr_Tea (8. Februar 2010)

Gekürzter Griff spart doch Gewicht . Ideallösung ist es natürlich nicht. Außerdem hab ich Gripshift, vielleicht stören mich die gekürzten Griffe deshalb weniger.


----------



## DeLocke (8. Februar 2010)

So hab mal das Bike gewogen ca. 9,8kg inkl. Flaschenhalter!


----------



## Mr_Tea (8. Februar 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> So hab mal das Bike gewogen ca. 9,8kg inkl. Flaschenhalter!


Wow, welche Komponenten hast du ausgewechselt?


----------



## DeLocke (8. Februar 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Wow, welche Komponenten hast du ausgewechselt?



NIX

Hab aber nur eine Personenwaage also die Genauigkeit lässt da bestimmt zu wünschen übrig. aber im schlechtesten Fall sagen wir dann mal 10kg


----------



## RSG_GR (8. Februar 2010)

Bericender schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie die genauen Gewichtsunterschiede vom Reaction GTC Rahmen zum normalen Reaction Rahmen bzw. zum Elite HPC sind?
> Ich liebäugle nämlich schwer mit der Anschaffung eines Reaction GTC bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob es nicht doch lieber ein Elite HPC werden sollte.



Auf die Frage des Gewichts der Carbon Rahmen kann ich dir keine Antwort geben. Aber ich kann dir sagen, dass der Alu-Rahmen(von 2010) der Selbe ist wie der vom letzten Jahr(2009). 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist bei meinem Rahmen die Waage bei ca 1600g, 1650 gr stehen geblieben, bei 20 zoll, OHNE Lager,aber mit Lagerhülsen am Steuerrohr. Sehr entäuschend, da der Rahmen mit 1450gr ausgeschrieben war. Klar, dass die Rahmen immer schwerer sind, aber 1650gr=(...


Gedenkt von euch eig niemand, sich den weißen Reaction Carbon-Rahmen zuzulegen und eine weiße Fox zu montieren???


gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> also mit den x9 klappts bei mir auch nicht!vorallem wegen dem lockout der sid!.....mal noch etwas überlegen;gibts nicht eine andere möglichkeit den lockout zu befestigen??



Ihr könnt auch Sram trigger fahren. Die könnt ihr mit passender Formula schelle an die bremse montieren. Dann haste nur ein ding was du verschieben musst, und bist diese hässlichen schaltanzeigen los. mach ich schon (fast) immer so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (8. Februar 2010)

Ich bekomme meinen Reaction 2009 Rahmen in Blau in 18" diese Woche mit eingebauten Steuersatz & Tretlager und werde dann sagen, was er wiegt.

Die 1450gr sind wohl auch für den schwarz anodisierten in 16" oder 18".


----------



## Mr_Tea (8. Februar 2010)

Die 1450gr sind wohl auch für den schwarz anodisierten in 16" oder 18".[/quote]
Wurde mir auch so mitgeteilt, immer die kleinste Rahmengröße und anodisiert- also 14" ?


----------



## maggo86 (8. Februar 2010)

also das mit dem gewicht ist doch klar bei 20"....die gehen beim messen immer von der kleinsten größe aus!.....aber wenn man bedenkt,dass mein race im katalog mit 10,25kg (in 18" und ohne pedale) angegeben ist und in realität hat es ohne eine änderung 10,25kg in 20" mit pedale!!!....dann find eich das eigentl ok!!!!


----------



## RSG_GR (8. Februar 2010)

Schon klar, dass die von der kleinsten Größe ausgehen und mein Rahmen ist auch eloxiert. Aber ich weiß von anderen Fahrern die den Rahmen in 14 haben, aber lackiert, dass der Rahmen auf 1650gr kommt. Dann zieht man 100gr für die Lackierung ab und man ist bei 1550gr.

Naja aber auch egal, der Rahmen ist echt Tip Top und sieht Klasse aus.


----------



## maggo86 (10. Februar 2010)

RSG_GR schrieb:


> Schon klar, dass die von der kleinsten Größe ausgehen und mein Rahmen ist auch eloxiert. Aber ich weiß von anderen Fahrern die den Rahmen in 14 haben, aber lackiert, dass der Rahmen auf 1650gr kommt. Dann zieht man 100gr für die Lackierung ab und man ist bei 1550gr.
> 
> Naja aber auch egal, der Rahmen ist echt Tip Top und sieht Klasse aus.



mir gefällt er auch gut......und morgen beginnt projekt unter 10kg^^(wird zwar zuerst nur ein minimaler schritt aber immerhin,besser als nix!)!....
morgen gebts neue tuningparts bilder gebts morgen od übermorgen!


----------



## RSG_GR (10. Februar 2010)

Die Rede war vom Alu Reaction Rahmen, aber sehen beide gleichgut aus(Carbon udn Alu).

Weißt du genau wie viel dein Carbon Rahmen wiegt, maggo86?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (10. Februar 2010)

Ich will endlich mal mit dem Bike fahren, sch... Wetter


----------



## maggo86 (10. Februar 2010)

oh nee das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen!war ja schon alles montiert als ich mein schätzje abgeholt hab!......deshalb keine ahnung


----------



## darkdog (10. Februar 2010)

Rahmen soll 1160 gr haben bei 16"


----------



## darkdog (10. Februar 2010)

So hier mal noch die ganze GTC Familie


----------



## Mr_Tea (10. Februar 2010)

was, die stehen da noch, unverkauft?


----------



## freeman-nick (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hier zu bestellen:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Cube-Reaction-Carbon-Fahrrad-schwarz/dp/B0037OXCAQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1265838917&sr=8-1-spell"]Cube Reaction GTC Race Carbon MTB Fahrrad rot schwarz 2010 Gr.20": Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Ein GTC Pro in 20" und GTC SL in 18" sind ebenfalls noch verfügbar. (folgen in wenigen Tagen ebenfalls auf Amazon)

Gruß


----------



## maggo86 (11. Februar 2010)

hallo.....so mein vorbau nun auf negativ.....und ein etwas farboptimiertes schaltwerk^^









--->es nimmt gestalt an......


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Februar 2010)

tztztzt --> falsche seite fotografiert! immer die antriebsseite
mach mal noch nen foto von der anderen seite, bitte. kann mich im moment nicht zwischen schön und zu viel des guten entscheiden. X0 an und für sich ist schonmal super


----------



## maggo86 (11. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> tztztzt --> falsche seite fotografiert! immer die antriebsseite
> mach mal noch nen foto von der anderen seite, bitte. kann mich im moment nicht zwischen schön und zu viel des guten entscheiden. X0 an und für sich ist schonmal super



das foto sollte ja auch nur den vorabu zeiegn!....mir gefällt es jedem sein bier!!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Februar 2010)

ich glaub mir auch
ajetzt noch felgenaufkleber gedöhns runter und dann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (11. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich glaub mir auch
> ajetzt noch felgenaufkleber gedöhns runter und dann....



die brauch ich nicht runter zu machen...es gibt sobald ich mich entschieden hab gleich nen neuen lrs!!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Februar 2010)

tschuldigung


----------



## RSG_GR (11. Februar 2010)

Also ich finde, dass es mit umgedrehten Vorbau besser aussieht. Habe ich auch letztes Jahr gemacht.

Aber ganz ehrlich, lass es! Bei einem kurzem Vorbau ist es nicht so schlimm, da aber der Vorbau solang ist, ist dein Gewicht extrem nach vorne verlagert. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir dann einen kürzeren Vorbau gekauft, dadurch hast du ein viel besseres Handling. 
Kann ich dir nur auch empfehlen.


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. Februar 2010)

darkdog schrieb:


> So hier mal noch die ganze GTC Familie




Ahhh der Hauf in Riegelsberg


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2010)

Komisches Geschäft....die Lenkerhörner und den Kettenstrebenschutz behält er sich und verkauft diese dann extra dazu, oder wie? 

Was anderes: welche Pedale waren bei euch drauf (Raceversion), bisher sehe ich nur schwarze....hatte ich Glück mit meinen weißen?


----------



## maggo86 (12. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Komisches Geschäft....die Lenkerhörner und den Kettenstrebenschutz behält er sich und verkauft diese dann extra dazu, oder wie?
> 
> Was anderes: welche Pedale waren bei euch drauf (Raceversion), bisher sehe ich nur schwarze....hatte ich Glück mit meinen weißen?



schau dir mal ganz genau das letzte bild(bikesporthauf) an...da erkennt man am racemodell die weißen pedale!!!!


----------



## freeman-nick (13. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Komisches Geschäft....die Lenkerhörner und den Kettenstrebenschutz behält er sich und verkauft diese dann extra dazu, oder wie?
> 
> Was anderes: welche Pedale waren bei euch drauf (Raceversion), bisher sehe ich nur schwarze....hatte ich Glück mit meinen weißen?



Hallo,

ist alles mit dabei, jedoch ist für die Bar Ends kein Platz mehr am Lenker, da diese zu schmal sind. Wir warten hier auf neue Lenker von Cube, wann die jedoch kommen ist noch fraglich.

Gruß


----------



## Ryo (13. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


>



Das rote Schaltwerk ist echt top Holst du dir auchnoch die passenden roten Shifter?


----------



## Nafets190 (13. Februar 2010)

Tag.

Hat schon jemanden den 20" Rahmen gewogen?

Interessant wäre auch mal ein Preis.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (13. Februar 2010)

Ryo schrieb:


> Das rote Schaltwerk ist echt top Holst du dir auchnoch die passenden roten Shifter?



danke^^......nee die shifter in weiß find eich sehn am lenker viel geiler aus;weil die bremsgriffe auch in weiß sind!...aber ich überlege mir die rote noir kurbel zu holen!!!aber zuerst mal lrs......der wird nächste woche bestellt!


----------



## DeLocke (13. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> danke^^......nee die shifter in weiß find eich sehn am lenker viel geiler aus;weil die bremsgriffe auch in weiß sind!...aber ich überlege mir die rote noir kurbel zu holen!!!aber zuerst mal lrs......der wird nächste woche bestellt!



Was holste dir für einen?


----------



## maggo86 (13. Februar 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Was holste dir für einen?



ich lass mir von meinem händler einen zusammenbauen : 

naben : dt swiss 240s
speichen : dt swiss aerolite
Felgen : ztr olympic


----------



## DeLocke (13. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> ich lass mir von meinem händler einen zusammenbauen :
> 
> naben : dt swiss 240s
> speichen : dt swiss aerolite
> Felgen : ztr olympic



das ja auch in etwa meine wunsch kombination


----------



## Groudon (13. Februar 2010)

bei MB wird der Rahmen auch mit 1150gr in etwa genannt


----------



## maggo86 (13. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> bei MB wird der Rahmen auch mit 1150gr in etwa genannt



in der bike stand in der februarausgabe 1270gr....irgendetwas stimmt doch da nicht....sehr komisch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augustiner1328 (14. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> in der bike stand in der februarausgabe 1270gr....irgendetwas stimmt doch da nicht....sehr komisch!!!



meiner hatte mit Steuersatz und press fit lager 1227 in 18" könnte mit den teilen gewogen sein


@ maggo86 was wiegt den die sattelklemme?
 zum lrs gute wahl dürfte so um 1365 komplett bewegen wenn die olympic ausgewogen sind.mit dem lrs kannst die schläuche aufn müll werfen und milch fahren.


----------



## DocBike (17. Februar 2010)

Hey Maggo, 

das sieht schon richtig gut aus. 
Laufradsatz und "Skunk"reifen werde ich auch direkt wechseln, falls meins mal ankommt. 
Im Moment bin ich froh über den ganzen Schnee, dann tut das Warten nicht so weh...


----------



## maggo86 (17. Februar 2010)

DocBike schrieb:


> Hey Maggo,
> 
> das sieht schon richtig gut aus.
> Laufradsatz und "Skunk"reifen werde ich auch direkt wechseln, falls meins mal ankommt.
> Im Moment bin ich froh über den ganzen Schnee, dann tut das Warten nicht so weh...



dank dir^^.....ich drück dir die daumen dass es bald kommt!haste schon einen LT??wann haste bestellt??gruß maggo


----------



## DocBike (17. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> dank dir^^.....ich drück dir die daumen dass es bald kommt!haste schon einen LT??wann haste bestellt??gruß maggo


 
Bestellt im November, aktueller LT ist "Februar"...


----------



## maggo86 (17. Februar 2010)

DocBike schrieb:


> Bestellt im November, aktueller LT ist "Februar"...



hmhm.....ok dann wie gesagt daumen drücken!wir kennen ja cube^^....ist zwar mein erster würfel aber es hat ja bei mir auch länger gedauert bis es da war.....


----------



## taunus biker (17. Februar 2010)

Rahmenhöhe vom Reaction war bei mir auch eine Odysee hatte erst ein 20" zuhause ,der Händler meinte aber laut Maß ist das aber bestimmt ein 18" ,also 46cm. Bis ich dann auf der Homepage von Cube festgestellt habe das beim GTC 20" =46cm und 18"=42 cm sind 
Also zurück zum Händler der ganz erstaund war von den Maßen 
mir aber das Bike umtauschte (gut das er auch noch ein 18" da hatte)
Hab dann noch einen Carbon Flaschenhalter  von BBB für lau bekommen.TOP


----------



## Mr_Tea (17. Februar 2010)

So, Umbauten vollzogen, jetzt bin ich endgültig verliebt.


----------



## DeLocke (17. Februar 2010)

Sind das X.0 Twister, falls ja kannste mal noch ein Bild vom Cockpit machen?

Was sagt das Gewicht?


----------



## Mr_Tea (17. Februar 2010)

Jep, sind X0 twister. Bin überzeugter Gripshifter. Zufällig sind die auch noch 50g leichter als Trigger und kosten auch noch weniger. Wo gibt es das noch? Zum Gesamtgewicht kann ich dir nichts Verlässliches sagen, meine Personenwage ist zu unzuverlässig. Sagen kann ich aber, dass ich jetzt mit allen Änderungen über 500g eingespart habe und ca. 500 Stutz investiert habe. Das war mein Preis/Leistungsziel. 
Bilder vom Cockpit reiche ich nach.


----------



## speedy72 (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo Liebe GTC Fans!
Weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig poste aber versuch's einfach mal.. Sorry aber bin neu hier!
Mein Händler hat vor ca. 1 Woche endlich mein lang ersehntes GTC SL bekommen und sofort noch einige Umbauten vorgenommen... 
Habe jetzt die originalen "READY FOR RACE" Hörnchen, die Sattelstütze, den 60er Lenker, Griffe und die Bremshebel über... 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch Verwendung dafür?
Bei Interesse einfach kurze Email an: [email protected]
Freundliche Grüße aus Naumburg (Saale),
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Tea (17. Februar 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Jep, sind X0 twister. Bin überzeugter Gripshifter. Zufällig sind die auch noch 50g leichter als Trigger und kosten auch noch weniger. Wo gibt es das noch? Zum Gesamtgewicht kann ich dir nichts Verlässliches sagen, meine Personenwage ist zu unzuverlässig. Sagen kann ich aber, dass ich jetzt mit allen Änderungen über 500g eingespart habe und ca. 500 Stutz investiert habe. Das war mein Preis/Leistungsziel.
> Bilder vom Cockpit reiche ich nach.


Hier wie versprochen das Foto des Cockpits. Die Umgebung ist nicht gerade schön, aber ich hoffe es hilft dir dennoch weiter.


----------



## maggo86 (18. Februar 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Hier wie versprochen das Foto des Cockpits. Die Umgebung ist nicht gerade schön, aber ich hoffe es hilft dir dennoch weiter.



haste die griffe abgeschnitten?.....gut ok bei dir gehts weil du keine trigger hast!....aber ich warte lieber auf die angekündigten lenker von cube(fragt sich nur wann die kommen)......aber wetter sei dank haben wir es ja nicht eilig!


----------



## Mr_Tea (18. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> haste die griffe abgeschnitten?.....gut ok bei dir gehts weil du keine trigger hast!....aber ich warte lieber auf die angekündigten lenker von cube(fragt sich nur wann die kommen)......aber wetter sei dank haben wir es ja nicht eilig!


Neu angekündigte Lenker? Gibt es da nen kostenlosen Austausch?


----------



## DeLocke (18. Februar 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Neu angekündigte Lenker? Gibt es da nen kostenlosen Austausch?



Und was soll an den anders sein? Sind doch alles Syntace Lenker oder?


----------



## maggo86 (18. Februar 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Und was soll an den anders sein? Sind doch alles Syntace Lenker oder?



ja angeblich gibts nen austausch und ja es werden wieder syntace aber längere!!!hat doch freeman-nick hier auch schon erzählt!!!


----------



## Mr_Tea (18. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> ja angeblich gibts nen austausch und ja es werden wieder syntace aber längere!!!hat doch freeman-nick hier auch schon erzählt!!!


gibt es für den Umtausch ne schriftliche Bestätigung von Cube oder ist das ein Spezialservice für/von freeman-nick?


----------



## maggo86 (18. Februar 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> gibt es für den Umtausch ne schriftliche Bestätigung von Cube oder ist das ein Spezialservice für/von freeman-nick?



ich habe keine ahnung!da freeman-nick in meinem bikeladen arbeitet wo ich gekauft habe;könnte es durchaus sein das es sich auf diesen laden beschränkt...ich weiss es nicht!!!


----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht, entweder ich hab wirklich sehr grazile Hände, oder ich verstehe nicht, wo das Problem mit den Lenkern liegt. Auf meinem GTC sind die Hörnchen drauf und es passt eigentlich alles. Das Einzige, was mein Händler gemacht hat: die Griffe sind vorne schräg eingeschnitten, damit es sich mit den Hörnern besser ausgeht. Ich kann auch direkt ein Foto davon machen. Aber breiteren Lenker würde ich nicht wollen....da kann ich ja gleich einen gekröpften drauf schrauben.

Vielleicht kann mir da wer auf die Sprünge.......


----------



## taunus biker (21. Februar 2010)

Hat es einen Grund das vorn der Bremszug so lang ist ???

Hab auf den Bildern vom Bike von euch gesehen  das ,das ebenso ist.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (22. Februar 2010)

So kurzer Zwischenbericht:

Bin die ersten Kilometer nun Gefahren, leider noch nicht so viel. Liegt einfach noch zu viel Schnee bei uns in Tholey und nur Straße ist auch doof.

Aber vom GTC bin ich absolut begeistert, geht ab wie "Schmidts Katz"

Wenn jetzt noch das Wetter stimmen würde, wäre alles in Butter!


----------



## maggo86 (22. Februar 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> So kurzer Zwischenbericht:
> 
> Bin die ersten Kilometer nun Gefahren, leider noch nicht so viel. Liegt einfach noch zu viel Schnee bei uns in Tholey und nur Straße ist auch doof.
> 
> ...



ich stimme dir zu!


----------



## maggo86 (25. Februar 2010)

Hey ich hab mir heut mal die Mühe gemacht und alle meine Teile die Gewichtsangaben herausgeschrieben;das coole ist es deckt sich mit meiner Waage!!!.....Es sind laut meiner Teileliste nun genau 9,412kg(das finde ich bei 20" schon sehr gut;vorallem hab ich fast 1kg gegenüber serie eingespart!)!!!.....laut meiner Waage hat es bike 9,95kg (allerdings noch mit schwerem XPW1800;der neue kommt erst;aber ich denke ich spare locker 0,5kg und somit wären wir bei 9,45kg!)Also decken sich Teileliste/Katalogangabe und Realität(kommt ja nicht oft vor^^.......bin mal gespannt was die XPW 1800 wirklich wiegen;ich war total erschrocken,denn Kollege seine XPW 1600 wiegen ja schon fast 1850g......dann werden die XPW 1800 wohl fast die 2kg marke ankratzen;das ist schon sehr heftig für einen LRS!!!!


----------



## Mr_Tea (26. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> 1850g......dann werden die XPW 1800 wohl fast die 2kg marke ankratzen;das ist schon sehr heftig für einen LRS!!!!


Ich habe den Laufradsatz xpw 1800 gewogen, der kommt auf ca. 1950g mit Felgenband. Aber die Küchenwage ist natürlich nicht so genau wie ne geeichte. Ich war jedenfalls überrascht, dass er unter 2kg lag, dachte auch dass er darüber liegen würde. Der Laufradsatz wird halt ziemlich stabil sein bei dem Gewicht.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (26. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> Hey ich hab mir heut mal die Mühe gemacht und alle meine Teile die Gewichtsangaben herausgeschrieben;das coole ist es deckt sich mit meiner Waage!!!.....Es sind laut meiner Teileliste nun genau 9,412kg(das finde ich bei 20" schon sehr gut;vorallem hab ich fast 1kg gegenüber serie eingespart!)!!!.....laut meiner Waage hat es bike 9,95kg (allerdings noch mit schwerem XPW1800;der neue kommt erst;aber ich denke ich spare locker 0,5kg und somit wären wir bei 9,45kg!)Also decken sich Teileliste/Katalogangabe und Realität(kommt ja nicht oft vor^^.......bin mal gespannt was die XPW 1800 wirklich wiegen;ich war total erschrocken,denn Kollege seine XPW 1600 wiegen ja schon fast 1850g......dann werden die XPW 1800 wohl fast die 2kg marke ankratzen;das ist schon sehr heftig für einen LRS!!!!




9,35 weil dein neuer lrs ca 600 spart wenn das bleischwere xpw teil 1950 wiegt.


----------



## maggo86 (26. Februar 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> 9,35 weil dein neuer lrs ca 600 spart wenn das bleischwere xpw teil 1950 wiegt.




umso besser^^......haste ergebniss einer sattelklemme bekommen??....vllt komm ich am we dazu!gruß maggo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augustiner1328 (26. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> umso besser^^......haste ergebniss einer sattelklemme bekommen??....vllt komm ich am we dazu!gruß maggo



nein aber wie die ausschaut ist sie schwer hab jetzt eine kcnc dran gewogene 11g


----------



## nidisticht (1. März 2010)

So - nach Wochen der Warterei lass ich es nun bleiben.
Nachdem am Freitag noch die Zusage da war, dass noch Räder kommen - heute wieder die Absage...?

Die Vertriebspolitik von Cube soll verstehen wer will - schade nicht nur für uns Endkunden - auch die Händler sind ja die eigentlichen Geschädigten... denn denen fehlt der Umsatz und die Kunden springen ab...

Auch bei Online Cube Händlern sieht es net besser aus...

Dies nur so mal wieder zu Info.

Mit was ich nun die 2010 Saison fahre weis ich ehrlich nicht mehr...

Schau mer mal - vielleicht hobele ich mein Bergwerk nochmals auf ..

Nidi - www.ritzel-sticht.de


----------



## nidisticht (1. März 2010)

So - nach Wochen der Warterei lass ich es nun bleiben.
Nachdem am Freitag noch die Zusage da war, dass noch Räder kommen - heute wieder die Absage...?

Die Vertriebspolitik von Cube soll verstehen wer will - schade nicht nur für uns Endkunden - auch die Händler sind ja die eigentlichen Geschädigten... denn denen fehlt der Umsatz und die Kunden springen ab...

Auch bei Online Cube Händlern sieht es net besser aus...

Dies nur so mal wieder zu Info.

Mit was ich nun die 2010 Saison fahre weis ich ehrlich nicht mehr...

Schau mer mal - vielleicht hobele ich mein Bergwerk nochmals auf ..

Nidi - www.ritzel-sticht.de


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. März 2010)

Naja, es tut mir zwar leid für dich, aber eigtl. muss dir gesagt sein, dass das bei cube leider völlig normal is! 

Um dir evtl. mal darzustellen wos bei Cube hängt: (ich weiss, das verständis wirst/willst und kannst du nicht aufbringen - kann ich vollstens verstehen)

Cube ist in den letzten jahren so viewl gewachsen, dass das logistisch gar nicht richtig möglich ist! allein in den letzten 5 jahren haben die ihren absatz in so einem maße verfielfacvht, dass sie mit der produktion einfach nicht zurrecht kommen.
Vor fünf jahrens warens noch so um die 60000 räder, mittlerweile halten wir uns im 250-300 tsder bereich auf! Das das in einer solch kurzen zeit nicht machbar ist, scheint logisch. (wenns auch nicht fair bzw. gut von cube ist!)


----------



## darkdog (1. März 2010)

was sollte es denn für ein sein? weiß wo welche auf Lager sind


----------



## freeman-nick (2. März 2010)

Hallo,

es gibt auch Händler die noch welche haben.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_13?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Dsports&field-keywords=cube+reaction+gtc&sprefix=cube+reaction"]Amazon.de: cube reaction gtc - Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## maggo86 (2. März 2010)

freeman-nick schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt auch Händler die noch welche haben.
> 
> Amazon.de: cube reaction gtc - Sport & Freizeit



super nick....aber der link funktioniert nicht;nicht das ich noche ins brauche aber ich wollt nur bescheid geben!


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. März 2010)

könnt ihr nichtmal diese internetkäufer-links lassen?! (Googeln kann jeder selbst!) Sein bike sollte er beim dealer umn die ecke holen!


----------



## maggo86 (2. März 2010)

so ich wollt noch einen Testbericht abgeben! Reaction hat nun 300km und ich muss sagen die Begeisterung wächst! Ist echt hammer;hab heute den "Rekord" auf meiner Hausstrecke mal gerade so um 1min24sek verbessert!!! Das Gerät geht echt vorwärts das glaubt man gar nicht.....gut ok mein alter Bock war 8Jahre alt(Anbauteile jünger);vllt liegts auch daran! Aber ich finde es super gut und würde es mir wieder kaufen!...Problem mit den Quietschenden Elixiers hab ich auch in den Griff bekommen und somit alles i.O.!!! Hoffe der bestellte LRS kommt bald und dann wirds wohl noch besser^^......have fun...greetz marco


----------



## mac80 (3. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> könnt ihr nichtmal diese internetkäufer-links lassen?! (Googeln kann jeder selbst!) Sein bike sollte er beim dealer umn die ecke holen!



Manche Dealer um die Ecke verzapfen leider viel Schmarn, bei anderen fühlt man sich total übern Tisch gezogen preislich...

Es gibt nat. auch Faire & Fachkundige Dealer aber ob dieser direkt an der nächsten Ecke ist? 

Aber das sei jedem selbst überlassen...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (3. März 2010)

Dann erweitere ich meine aussage einfach mal um "die ein oder andere" ecke 
Geb Dir natürlich schon recht! Gibt leider auch viele Läden (mir auch schon passiert ) , wo man wirklich über den Tisch gezogen wird! (Aber normalerweisse sucht man sich eh einen anderen, enn einem der Händler nicht passt )


----------



## maggo86 (3. März 2010)

heut hätt ich es liebst es reaction die böschung herunter geschmissen!.....ich ca. 10km von zuhause weg;plötzlich luftverlust im hinterreifen!schutzkappe aufgeschraubt und plötzlich steckt in der schutzkappe das ventil mit drinne und sämtliche luft entweicht.....ich war zu langsam beim wieder reindrehen....naderlich keine pumpe dabei!!!also hieß es 10km laufen.........naja habs sportlich gesehen 10km 52min mit bike;is ganz ok!!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. März 2010)

Passiert jedem mal 
Aber dafür weisst jetzt fürs nächste mal: Schlauch und Pumpe sind immer dabei


----------



## maggo86 (3. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Passiert jedem mal
> Aber dafür weisst jetzt fürs nächste mal: Schlauch und Pumpe sind immer dabei



du sagst es schlauch UND pumpe........schlauch hatte ich ja dabei


----------



## tommy4500 (4. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir mein GTC SL am 23.Februar gekauft.
Samstag drei Stunden / gestern zwei Stunden gefahren

Ich bin total begeistert - allerdings hatte ich davor ein 15 kg Schüssel


Grüße


----------



## [email protected] (6. März 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

hat von euch schon jemand eine Sram XX Kurbel an sein GTC verbaut?

Grüße


----------



## nidisticht (7. März 2010)

Also ich habe es ja noch nicht mal LIVE gesehen - aber es sollte das CUBE Reaktion GTC SL in Carbon ´n Grey - also GRAU in 18 Zoll sein. Zwischenzeitlich hab ich einen Online Händler der im April wieder Bikes erwartet. Ich will aber auch beim Händler kaufen. Sonst könnt ich ja gleich zu Canyon. Aber ich fahr nach Koblenz bei defekt... Soweit kommts noch...
Das GTC will ich eben mit der FOX Gabel fahren - oder was habt Ihr bei den Modellen mit RockShox für Erfahrungen ? Die tuts ja eigentlich auch oder ? 
Danke nochmals für Infos...

Email:  [email protected] www.ritzel-sticht.de


----------



## maggo86 (7. März 2010)

nidisticht schrieb:


> Also ich habe es ja noch nicht mal LIVE gesehen - aber es sollte das CUBE Reaktion GTC SL in Carbon ´n Grey - also GRAU in 18 Zoll sein. Zwischenzeitlich hab ich einen Online Händler der im April wieder Bikes erwartet. Ich will aber auch beim Händler kaufen. Sonst könnt ich ja gleich zu Canyon. Aber ich fahr nach Koblenz bei defekt... Soweit kommts noch...
> Das GTC will ich eben mit der FOX Gabel fahren - oder was habt Ihr bei den Modellen mit RockShox für Erfahrungen ? Die tuts ja eigentlich auch oder ?
> Danke nochmals für Infos...
> 
> Email:  [email protected] www.ritzel-sticht.de




servus.....also ich fahre die Sid jetzt schon insgesamt seit 10Jahren und diese hier ist meine 3.nie probleme gehabt mit keiner(Sid XC 2000;Sid SL 2005;Sid Race 2010)!
Und ich würde nie eine andere fahren wollen;vorallem da RockShox in Sachen Scheibenbremsen tauglichkeit einen ordentl Sprung nach vorne gemacht hat!!!
Also im Grunde muss das jeder selbst wissen;geschmäcker sind verschieden;ich finde RockShox halt besser als Fox!


----------



## Augustiner1328 (9. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> hat von euch schon jemand eine Sram XX Kurbel an sein GTC verbaut?
> 
> Grüße



soweit ich info habe sind weder die HPC noch die GTC Rahmen XX- Kurbel kompatibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2010)

danke schonmal!
was gibt es dann noch für schöne 2fach kurbeln die an das GTC passen?


----------



## tommy4500 (11. März 2010)

Hallo,

wer hat Vorschläge dieses Bike leichter zu machen ?

neuer LRS ? 

was macht Eurer Meinung nach Sinn ?


----------



## DeLocke (11. März 2010)

tommy4500 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer hat Vorschläge dieses Bike leichter zu machen ?
> 
> ...



Schlagartig das meiste Gewicht sparste mit Sicherheit mit einem neuen LRS. Kostet aber auch dementsprechend etwas Kohle als wenn man nach und nach die Parts austauscht!


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. März 2010)

Du kannst bei deinem rad evtl. mit nem neuen Vorbau und lenker schonw as gut machen, denn das 2014er sytace lenker zeuch ist nicht unbedingt leicht! Dann haste noch ausbaumöglichkeiten bei Antrieb und Sattel/Stütze. Laufräder bringen viel und kosten viel


----------



## tommy4500 (11. März 2010)

danke danke ich denke ein neuer LRS wird das erste sein.....


----------



## maggo86 (11. März 2010)

tommy4500 schrieb:


> danke danke ich denke ein neuer LRS wird das erste sein.....



da kommt es halt stark drauf an was du haben willst und vorallem wie leicht....denn je weiter runte rmit gewicht desto weiter hoch mit dem preis!...dann musst du dir die frage stellen ob du den ganzen bikteilediscountern vertrauen schenkst oder nicht?!?!um gottes willen ich bestelle dort auch zeugs aber niemals mehr lrs oder schaltteile....bin schon bös aufgefallen dabei und kollegen auch!!!aber da smuss jeder selbst wissen!.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy4500 (12. März 2010)

also es sieht so aus 

Gewicht 77kg bei 1,82

Training zur Zeit (seit Oktober ca.) 4-6 mal die Woche (4mal Laufen zweimal MTB in etwa 5-10 Stunden je nachdem)
Nach einem Marathon im Mai (Laufen) will ich mich im Juni an meinen ersten Radmarathon wagen - Willingen kleine Runde.

Ich dachte an Folgende Kombination für den LRS :

Dtswiss - 240Ssp
Notubes ZTR - Olympic
Dtswiss - Revolution
1375  g

kann mir dazu jemand was sagen ?
Geld ist nicht so das Problem aber alles sollte noch in einem sinnvollen Verhältnis stehen, zumal es mir in erster Linie um den Sport geht und nicht um Schrauben und Putzen und gesehen werden.....
ach ja wenn es geht möchte ich erstmal bei Schläuchen bleiben


----------



## maggo86 (12. März 2010)

tommy4500 schrieb:


> also es sieht so aus
> 
> Gewicht 77kg bei 1,82
> 
> ...




genau den lrs habe ich mir letzten monat bestellt....allerdings kommt dt swiss immoment nicht nach was ihre naben angeht deshalb habe ich ihn noch nicht!....preislich bewegst du dich denke genau wie ich so um die 700euro mit dem lrs....allerding shabe ich die aerolite speichen bestellt...aber soviel wird das wohl kaum ausmachen!....und gewichtstechnisch müssten wir auch fast gleich liegen vllt 20-40gr unterschied!......aber mehr zu ihm sagen kann ich dir nicht.......!


----------



## Augustiner1328 (12. März 2010)

tommy4500 schrieb:


> also es sieht so aus
> 
> Gewicht 77kg bei 1,82
> 
> ...



Vergiss die Revolution bei Deinem Gewicht .Ich würde dir zu Aerolite wenn geld keine Rolle spielt oder  Super Comp Raten.
Aerolite kosten halt ein schönes Stück mehr.Die Revos werden dir bei deinem Gewicht früher oder später um die Ohren fliegen.
Ich fahre gleichen LRS hatte Revos drin nicht unbedingt der Hit .Habe jetzt Aerolite gespeicht wunderbar.Achs Ja Rennfertig  10kg leichter wie du.


----------



## tommy4500 (12. März 2010)

Hallo Augustiner,

sollte ich bei meinem Gewicht eventuell etwas ganz anderes ins Auge fassen ? 
10kg Unterschied sind ne Menge Zeug.....


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. März 2010)

Nein um himmels willen. Die Felgen sind top (kenne zufriedene fahrer mit ü80kg) und die naben sowieso! Ich bin zwar der Meinung, dass die speichen heben müssten, aber naja da kannst du ja dann wirklich zu aerotlite tendieren!


----------



## Augustiner1328 (12. März 2010)

tommy4500 schrieb:


> Hallo Augustiner,
> 
> sollte ich bei meinem Gewicht eventuell etwas ganz anderes ins Auge fassen ?
> 10kg Unterschied sind ne Menge Zeug.....



nein der rest ist top nur würde ich nicht Revos als Speichen nehmen.Fahre die Revos auf einem Dt 4.2 habe aber auf der Zahnkranzseite auch super comp gespeicht. Weil die Revos einfach verdammt dünn sind.

Alternative für Aerolite wären Sapim X-Ray


----------



## tommy4500 (13. März 2010)

danke Jungs ich habe eine Anfrage laufen beim netten Örtlichen ....
dann halt aerolite

wie sieht es aus mit ner 180'er Bremsscheibe hinten, geht das ?

Ansonsten habe ich das Rad heute ordentlich dreckig gemacht - genial


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. März 2010)

Es ist nichts größeres zugelassen, seitens Cube. Aber ich denke, du wirst sie hinten bei deinem gewicht nicht brauchen! Vorne Bremsen sollte man sowieso üben..


----------



## maggo86 (13. März 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> Vergiss die Revolution bei Deinem Gewicht .Ich würde dir zu Aerolite wenn geld keine Rolle spielt oder  Super Comp Raten.
> Aerolite kosten halt ein schönes Stück mehr.Die Revos werden dir bei deinem Gewicht früher oder später um die Ohren fliegen.
> Ich fahre gleichen LRS hatte Revos drin nicht unbedingt der Hit .Habe jetzt Aerolite gespeicht wunderbar.Achs Ja Rennfertig  10kg leichter wie du.



dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen...genauso habe ich es von meinem dealer gesagt bekommen und deshalb auch gleich lieber etwas mehr gezahlt für die aerolite speichen,wenn dann richtig!!!


----------



## DocBike (14. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Jetzt hat sich auch für mich der "GTC-Warte"-Tread in den 
"Ja, es ist da"-Tread verwandelt! Hier ist es:





Zu meinen Umbauten und den Gewichten der Serienversion GTC "race":
- Lenker (Syntace Duraflite Alu 600mm) und Vorbau (F99 105mm): -106g
- Laufradsatz (Tune King/Kong DTswiss Speichen und DT4.1-Felgen, 
   XT-Kassette, RoRo 2,25"-Reifen, Schläuche und Schnellspanner) 
  (also komplett ohne Bremsscheiben): 
  Vorderrad: -148g
  Hinterrad: -385g
(Die Teile bis jetzt ist "Altbestand" gewesen)
- Sattel Flite mit Syntace P6 Carbon 400mm: -56g
  (Ich geb zu, der Sattel ist ein Klotz, vielleicht find ich hier noch was
   passendes leichteres)
- XTR-Shifter und XTR-Shadow-Schaltwerk: -29g (Schaltwerk), Shifter=?
- Irgendwann kommen noch Ritchey-V5, dann gibt´s noch mal -120g,
   falls das Gewicht der Ritcheys stimmt.

Zwischenstand ist im Moment: -724g zur Serie

Leider habe ich erst eine kurze Probefahrt "um den Block" geschafft, die ersten
Fahrten werden, glaube ich, bitter, denn das Rad kennt nur eins: VOLLGAS

Zwei Dinge treiben mich noch um:
- Die Gewichtsangaben: So wie auf dem Bild (20 Zoll) und mit den Gewichten 
  oben (mit Feinwaage gemessen) wiegt es auf der Personenwaage 
  (Differenz von "ich mit" und "ohne" Rad): 
   10,1 kg !!!
   (Ich hab zwei 5kg-Hanteln ausprobiert zum Vergleich, 
    diese wiegen so vermessen exakt 10,0 kg)
Heißt: Erst mit leichten Pedalen komme ich unter 10kg, das hätte ich nicht
gedacht!

- Ich möchte den Rahmen davor schützen, bei einem Sturz vom
   "umklappenden" Lenker am Oberrohr beschädigt zu werden. 
   Wie seht ihr das Thema???
 Acros baut einen Steuersatz mit "Anschlag", hat jemand damit Erfahrung? 
  Gibt es andere Methoden?

Schöne Grüße an die GTC-Community!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (14. März 2010)

waoh...jetzt freu ich mich noch vielmehr auf meinen neuen lrs , weil ich finde ohne diese vielen felgenaufkleber wirkt es bike noch geiler!irgendwie bulliger!
sieht echt gut aus......und gewichtsmäßig bin ich grad etwas verwirrt....soll das heißen deins hat serie 10.8kg gehabt?????das kann doch bald gar nicht sein??meins hat nämlich serie (20") 10,25kg gehabt;deshalb kann ich bald gar nicht glauben dass du minus deine 724gr noch bei über 10kg bist!!!komisch........


----------



## DocBike (15. März 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> waoh...jetzt freu ich mich noch vielmehr auf meinen neuen lrs , weil ich finde ohne diese vielen felgenaufkleber wirkt es bike noch geiler!irgendwie bulliger!
> sieht echt gut aus......und gewichtsmäßig bin ich grad etwas verwirrt....soll das heißen deins hat serie 10.8kg gehabt?????das kann doch bald gar nicht sein??meins hat nämlich serie (20") 10,25kg gehabt;deshalb kann ich bald gar nicht glauben dass du minus deine 724gr noch bei über 10kg bist!!!komisch........


 
Vielen Dank. Hab noch bei den 4.1er Felgen die Aufkleber abgemacht...

Zum Gewicht: Ich hab leider den Originalzustand nicht komplett gewogen, aber alle Tauschteile akurat gegeneinander. 10,1 gilt so wie es da steht mit Pedalen etc...Vielleicht stimmt die Personenwaage doch nicht so....weil, mehr als 500g Serienstreuung kann schier nicht sein. Vielleicht finde ich den Bleiklotz im Rahmen noch, oder es liegt am Flaschenhalter 
...oder ich geh mal zum Händler zum wiegen...


----------



## Groudon (15. März 2010)

Vlt ist die Personenwaage von Haus aus einfach paar hundert Gramm falsch justiert. Kann ja auch sein.

Je nach Höhe vom Meer aus gesehen wiegt man ja "anders".


----------



## [email protected] (15. März 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Je nach Höhe vom Meer aus gesehen wiegt man ja "anders".



Ist aber jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?

Google sagt dazu:

_Die Abnahme der Schwerebeschleunigung mit wachsender Höhe über NN 0.0314 % pro 1000 m. Das heißt: Benutzt man eine Badezimmerwaage oder irgendeine andere Waage, bei der das Gewicht durch die Verformung einer Feder bestimmt wird (das andere Meßprinzip ist der Vergleich von Massen, auf dem die Balkenwaagen beruhen), die auf "NN" geeicht ist, in einer Höhe von 1000 m über NN, so ist der angezeigte Wert um 0.0314 % zu klein. Bei einer Person mit 70 kg Körpergewicht wären dies 22 g. Die Genauigkeit von Badezimmerwaagen ist viel zu niedrig, als daß diese Abweichungen eine Rolle spielen_

Also wären das bei 10 kg Bikegewicht 3,14 Gramm pro 1000 hm.....also eher hinfällig, meinst nicht?


----------



## Groudon (15. März 2010)

Ja gut. ^^ Die genauen Abweichungen wusste ich nicht. 

Dennoch kann die Waage ja nicht korrekt geeicht sein.  Ist NUR eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## r19andre (15. März 2010)

Hi,
wir haben unser stehendes GTC SL in 18" gewogen.
Mit Pedal ohne Änderungen genau 10,01kg

Da ist was mit deiner Waage faul;-)
Wenn wir mal nen 20" zugrunde legen gg. ein 18" plus der schwerere Radsatz sind das ca.350-400gramm.
Der Rest ist ziemlich ausgeglichen von den Parts her

Gruß
Andre


----------



## jamaku (15. März 2010)

So, mein Cube Reaction GTC Pro ist nun auch endlich zu Hause angekommen ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. März 2010)

Wir haben unser stehendes Pro gewogen. das hatte 11,03! (in 18)....Da dein Race in der mitte liegt und von den Teilen eher dem SL als dem Pro nahe kommt würde ich auch sagen, dass 10,8 zuviel sind! 

Edith: Das Pro hat serie nämlich auch 0815 schrott pedale. die sind einiges schwerr als die xt


----------



## DocBike (15. März 2010)

Tja, das was an der Waage faul ist denke ich schon den ganzen Winter  

Ich leih mir mal eine "gescheite" (oder ich mach einen Abstecher zum Bikeshop) und wiege noch mal nach.

Was haltet ihr von lenkeinschlagbegrenzenden Steuersätzen?
Weiß einer ein kompatibles Modell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocBike (15. März 2010)

jamaku schrieb:


> So, mein Cube Reaction GTC Pro ist nun auch endlich zu Hause angekommen ...


 
Auch in Weiss seeeehr schick. Ich hoffe, es bleibt dort stehen!


----------



## maggo86 (15. März 2010)

@ *jamaku : schniiiiiiiicke auch in weiss

@docbike : gut das ich mit meiner meinung nicht alleine bin^^.........mein händler hat meins wiegesagt direkt am eintreffungstag gewogen und da kam es komplett serie (auch mit den deore pedalen) auf 10,25kg;was mich und ihn erstaunt hatte denn das wäre genau die katalogangabe und die bezieht sich normalerweise doch auf die kleinste rahmengröße ohne pedale!!das war schon komisch aber freute mich;denn so bin ich schneller unter 10kg gekommen^^
*


----------



## Schulmeister (16. März 2010)

Hallo, liebe GTC-Gemeinde!

Ich versuche schon seit über 4 Monaten, ein Reaction GTC SL in RH 16 Zoll zu bekommen.
Die angekündigten Liefertermine (zunächst Ende Dezember - Anfang Januar, dann Mitte Februar, schließlich Anfang - Mitte März) wurden laut meinem Händler stets von Cube verschoben.
Heute bekam ich die Auskunft, dass die Rahmen in 16 Zoll nicht für Deutschland vorgesehen waren. Angeblich beginnt die Produktion der kleinen Modelle just diese Woche und die Räder werden dann "anschließend" an die Händler ausgeliefert.

Kann jemand dies bestätigen? Oder gibt es doch schon 16 Zoll-GTC-Rahmen auf dem Markt?

Vielen Dank und viel Spaß mit Euren GTCs!

Chris


----------



## DeLocke (16. März 2010)

Schulmeister schrieb:


> Hallo, liebe GTC-Gemeinde!
> 
> Ich versuche schon seit über 4 Monaten, ein Reaction GTC SL in RH 16 Zoll zu bekommen.
> Die angekündigten Liefertermine (zunächst Ende Dezember - Anfang Januar, dann Mitte Februar, schließlich Anfang - Mitte März) wurden laut meinem Händler stets von Cube verschoben.
> ...



Ja meine Freundin hat seit ca. 2 Wochen ein GTC SL in 16 Zoll


----------



## Schulmeister (16. März 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Ja meine Freundin hat seit ca. 2 Wochen ein GTC SL in 16 Zoll



Ui, klasse! Das freut mich für Euch! 
Könntest Du mir vielleicht sagen....
a) wann und wo Ihr das Rad bestellt habt?
b) wieviel das Rad tatsächlich wiegt (falls Ihr es gewogen habt)?

Vielen Dank & viele Grüße!

Chris


----------



## DeLocke (17. März 2010)

Schulmeister schrieb:


> Ui, klasse! Das freut mich für Euch!
> Könntest Du mir vielleicht sagen....
> a) wann und wo Ihr das Rad bestellt habt?
> b) wieviel das Rad tatsächlich wiegt (falls Ihr es gewogen habt)?
> ...


 a) Bestellt beim Dealer um die Ecke in der Woche nach der EuroBike 2009, also so. 8. - 9. September 2009

b) Gewicht, kann ich nicht sagen. Wurde schon einiges veränder. Aber wird wohl 10Kg wiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (17. März 2010)

so für alle interessierte des reaction gtc nun nach fast 500km kann ich nur sagen es wird von tag zu tag besser! ich habe seit ich nun aktiv mountainbike fahre, zwar erst mein zweites professioneles mtb ,aber ich kann mir nach insgesamt fast 25000km doch ein gutes urteil erlauben!......das bike ist einfach klasse und für das geld bekommt man echt was geboten bei cube;sei es ausstattung oder gar optik!einfach super......
fahrtechnisch muss ich sagen einziges manko (persöhnliches empfinden) ich bin mit dem racing ralph als hinterreifen nicht so ganz zufrieden!werde wohl bald auf komplett rocket ron umsteigen!...aber ansonsten alles tip top......die quietschenden cr´s sind bei nässe zwar noch da aber definitiv nicht mehr so schlimm;habe alles gründlich mit bremsenreiniger sauber gemacht und nun gehts einigermaßen bei trockenheit alles ruhig!!!!
jetzt kommt noch mein neuer lrs(den ich heute umbestellt habe : statt ZTR Olympic gibts nun die 2010er ZTR Alpine - Felge) und dann sehen wir weiter!......

halte euch auf dem laufenden!.....


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. März 2010)

Freut mich, dass es Dir so gefällt! 
Aber zu deinem "problem" mit der bremse....das wirst du immer haben. egal mit welcher bremse. Wenn es nass ist, oder schnee liegt, oder sonstwas ist, dann werden die scheiben immer qietschen. damit muss man leben. Bei Formula klingts wien Zug


----------



## maggo86 (17. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass es Dir so gefällt!
> Aber zu deinem "problem" mit der bremse....das wirst du immer haben. egal mit welcher bremse. Wenn es nass ist, oder schnee liegt, oder sonstwas ist, dann werden die scheiben immer qietschen. damit muss man leben. Bei Formula klingts wien Zug


klar das weiss ich doch....aber ich war nicht darauf eingestellt,dass es doch so wild wird!weil dein angesprochener zug kommt auch bei der elixir hin!!!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. März 2010)

naja passt doch - läuft wie auf schienen  (und das ständige " tschuldiiigung, darf ich mal, danke schön" erledigt sich auch)


----------



## DeLocke (17. März 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> fahrtechnisch muss ich sagen einziges manko (persöhnliches empfinden) ich bin mit dem racing ralph als hinterreifen nicht so ganz zufrieden!werde wohl bald auf komplett rocket ron umsteigen!....



also würd dir vom rocket ron als touren reifen abraten. fährt sich schnell ab und ist nicht gerade pannensicher. ich denke guter kompromiss ist hier der nobby nic. guter gripp, wenig rollwiderstand und stabil.den mach ich morgen bei mir auch drauf


----------



## drexsack (18. März 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> also würd dir vom rocket ron als touren reifen abraten. fährt sich schnell ab und ist nicht gerade pannensicher. ich denke guter kompromiss ist hier der nobby nic. guter gripp, wenig rollwiderstand und stabil.den mach ich morgen bei mir auch drauf



Vorne und hinten?


----------



## maggo86 (18. März 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> also würd dir vom rocket ron als touren reifen abraten. fährt sich schnell ab und ist nicht gerade pannensicher. ich denke guter kompromiss ist hier der nobby nic. guter gripp, wenig rollwiderstand und stabil.den mach ich morgen bei mir auch drauf



ja bin am überlegen ob mischung aus nn und roro oder komplett roro od komplett nn!....mal sehn!......vorallem mal abwarten ob ich meinen lrs mit milch fahren werde oder zuerst mal noch mit schlauch...deshalb lass ich vorerst mal noch alles wies is!


----------



## michelix (18. März 2010)

so gestern das gute stück beim händler abgeholt und heut die ersten 30 km gedreht. muss jetzt leider gleich arbeiten.....verdammt, der tag hätte so schön werden können....
muss sagen im gegensatz zu meinem ams 125 geht das gtc, wie sagt man so schön: "ab wie schmitz katz"

hier die ersten bilder


----------



## DeLocke (19. März 2010)

So gestern mein Bike mal genau gewogen inkl. Flaschenhalter und Tacho Halterung und Syntace P6 hat es genau 10kg!


----------



## Schulmeister (19. März 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> So gestern mein Bike mal genau gewogen inkl. Flaschenhalter und Tacho Halterung und Syntace P6 hat es genau 10kg!



Ui, das ist aber echt sauleicht! Könntest Du mir mal sagen....
a) was Du gegenüber der Serie alles verändert hast
b) welche Pedale Du dran hast? Sind die mitgewogen?

Danke & viele Grüße!

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (19. März 2010)

Schulmeister schrieb:


> Ui, das ist aber echt sauleicht! Könntest Du mir mal sagen....
> a) was Du gegenüber der Serie alles verändert hast
> b) welche Pedale Du dran hast? Sind die mitgewogen?
> 
> ...



Geändert wurde folgendes:
Syntace P6 Stütze
SRAM X.0 Schaltwerk
SRAM X.0 Gripshift + Griffe
Cube Barends

Pedale PDM-520 wurden mitgewogen!


----------



## maggo86 (19. März 2010)

so hier mal fotos mit den barends;habse nun doch dran gemacht aber der lockout musste weichen....da es sonst zu eng wurde!werde ihn aber nachrüsten muss mir nur noch überlegen ob manuel oder wieder als poplock!









sieht eigentl ganz gut aus;deshalb wirds auch gleich so gelassen!die paar gramm mehr interessieren mich nicht wirklich!


----------



## warrior bike (19. März 2010)

Grüße aus dem Kroatischen
Ich möchte um Hilfe über die Größe des Fahrrades gefragt, ja, ich bin 182 cm groß und sind in zwei Köpfen zwischen 18 und 20 Größe
Ich würde gerne zu beantworten, weil wir in Kroatien Cube Gtc Reaktion sind kamen aus 01 April
Danke


----------



## Groudon (19. März 2010)

Ich fahre bei 1.86m ein REACTION ALU in 18". Das fährt sich jedoch sehr kompakt und wendig (was mir mehr spaß macht). 

Ich denke, dass viele dir auch zum 18" raten. Du bist immerhin ganze 4cm kleiner und da denke ich, dass 18" schon ausreichen!


----------



## warrior bike (19. März 2010)

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, weil nun ein fahren Ghost Rt Actinum-Laufwerk mit der Größe des Bildes 48/19
ein Maß für die Reaktions-und die Größe auf 20

ghost geometry
48/19 






cube geometry


----------



## Groudon (19. März 2010)

Das sind aber immerhin 10mm mehr Oberrohr bei dem CUBE im Gegensatz zum Ghost... ist auch nicht unerheblich. Du könntest dann halt noch einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren, was wieder der Lenkpräzision zugute kommen würde, sollte es doch zu lang sein.


----------



## Schulmeister (19. März 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Geändert wurde folgendes:
> Syntace P6 Stütze
> SRAM X.0 Schaltwerk
> SRAM X.0 Gripshift + Griffe
> ...



Aha, dankeschön! Weißt Du zufällig, wie schwer das Rad vor dem Umbau war? Ich hätte geschätzt, dass man durch Deine Umbauten kaum mehr als 200 g einspart - oder irre ich da?
Die Stütze ist gegenüber der Aluversion nur sehr unwesentlich leichter, bei den Schaltteilen weiß ich aber leider nicht genau Bescheid, da ich kein Freund von GripShift bin. 
Weißt Du Genaueres?

Nochmal Danke!

LG

Chris


----------



## Mr_Tea (19. März 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Geändert wurde folgendes:
> Syntace P6 Stütze
> SRAM X.0 Schaltwerk
> SRAM X.0 Gripshift + Griffe
> ...


 
Vorbildlich, dass du auch Grip Shift drangebaut hast. Spürst du einen großen Unterschied vom x.0 zum x.9 Schaltwerk? Ich muss sagen, dass mein uralt XTR Schaltwerk (BJ 95, dort auch Grip Shift) präziser ist als das das x.9.


----------



## Mr_Tea (19. März 2010)

Schulmeister schrieb:


> Aha, dankeschön! Weißt Du zufällig, wie schwer das Rad vor dem Umbau war? Ich hätte geschätzt, dass man durch Deine Umbauten kaum mehr als 200 g einspart - oder irre ich da?
> Die Stütze ist gegenüber der Aluversion nur sehr unwesentlich leichter, bei den Schaltteilen weiß ich aber leider nicht genau Bescheid, da ich kein Freund von GripShift bin.
> Weißt Du Genaueres?
> 
> ...



Grip Shitf x.0 "Hebel" sind billiger als x.9 trigger und ca 50g leichter als x.0 trigger. Ich schwöre auf Grip Shift, mit triggern kann ich nichts anfangen. Wenn man auf Bodybuilding für Finger steht, sind Trigger sicher ne tolle Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (19. März 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Vorbildlich, dass du auch Grip Shift drangebaut hast. Spürst du einen großen Unterschied vom x.0 zum x.9 Schaltwerk? Ich muss sagen, dass mein uralt XTR Schaltwerk (BJ 95, dort auch Grip Shift) präziser ist als das das x.9.



Du wirst einen gigantisschen Unterschied zwischen Xo und X9 feststellen. ich für meinen teil halte das x0 für das beste aufm markt. aber mir kommen sicher keine gripshift dran, nur trigger  (wo wir wieder beim thema geschmacvkssache wären)


----------



## Mr_Tea (20. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Du wirst einen gigantisschen Unterschied zwischen Xo und X9 feststellen. ich für meinen teil halte das x0 für das beste aufm markt. aber mir kommen sicher keine gripshift dran, nur trigger  (wo wir wieder beim thema geschmacvkssache wären)



Stimmt, ist halt Geschmacksache. Zitat meines Händlers bei meinem Umbauwunsch von x.9 trigger auf x.0 twister: "Wie blöd, dass ich keine Argumente gegen den Umbau finde." Er und sein Mechaniker fahren auch nur Twister. 
Ich konnte Donnerstag und Freitag mein Bike erstmals richtig testen, weil der Schnee im Schwarzwald nun doch abtaut. Die Sid Race schluckt die Schläge super- und spricht nur an, wenn sie wirklich gebraucht wird. Man könnte den Lockout-Hebel fast ausbauen, nur im Wiegetritt würde das von Nachteil sein. Die Bremsen sind bissig und gut dosierbar, quietschen tun sie nicht. Allerdings bekomme ich ein Schleifen am Vorderrad nicht richtig weg. Muss vom Händler nachjustiert werden. Von der Dynamik am Berg bin ich überrascht, dass mein Klein Fervor aus den 90ern doch mithalten kann, trotz ca. 1,5 Kilo mehr. Die Schaltqualität finde ich bei meinem Klein besser, ist allerdings nur ne 24 Gangschaltung. Werde mal ein Rad mit ner x.0 testen, dann eventuell Umbau. Bergab ist das Cube der Hammer. Letztlich ist das Cube gegenüber dem Klein klar im Vorteil, da trotz Scheibenbremsen und Sid Gabel 1,5 Kilo leichter und besser steuerbar bei angenehmerer Sitzposition.


----------



## maggo86 (20. März 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Man könnte den Lockout-Hebel fast ausbauen, nur im Wiegetritt würde das von Nachteil sein.



ich habe ihn immoment abmontiert;aber nur weil es ansonsten sehr eng wird mit triggern;barends und so.........werde ihn wohl auch nicht mehr dranmachen sondern überlege die gabel auf manuellen lockout umrüsten zu lassen!!!so wie früher bei den sid modellen halt.....das müsste doch machbar sein,oder???


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. März 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> sie nicht. Allerdings bekomme ich ein Schleifen am Vorderrad nicht richtig weg. Muss vom Händler nachjustiert werden.



Bitte fahr dein Rad mal so um die 50km bevor du sie wieder einstellen lässt!  Scheibenbremsen muss man erst einfahren bis man sie mal richtig justieren kannn! (Am schlimmsten ises dieses jahr bei formula! die lassen sich im neuzustand fast nicht schleiffrei einstellen!)


----------



## Mr_Tea (21. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Bitte fahr dein Rad mal so um die 50km bevor du sie wieder einstellen lässt!  Scheibenbremsen muss man erst einfahren bis man sie mal richtig justieren kannn! (Am schlimmsten ises dieses jahr bei formula! die lassen sich im neuzustand fast nicht schleiffrei einstellen!)


Danke für den Tipp, hatte aber alles ordnungsgemäß eingebremst- 1km die Bremse leicht gezogen, dann je 10 mal Vollbremsung aus 30 km/h. Nach 100km ging das Schleifen nicht weg, war jetzt beim Händler, der hat kurz justiert, jetzt passt es wieder. Was nirgends steht: Wenn man das Vorderrad aus Transportgründen ausbaut, muss man beim Wiedereinbauen auf die Spannung des Schnellspanners achten. Das kann das Schleifen herbeiführen. Mit leichter Justierung der Spannung  kann ich das Schleifen auch in den Griff bekommen, wobei sich das Rad natürlich niemals aus der Gabel lösen darf. Hatte bis jetzt nur Cantileverbremsen, vielleicht war es mir deshalb nicht klar.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (21. März 2010)

Meins. 

Serie ist der Rahmen,Steuersatz und das Innenlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (21. März 2010)

Sag mal ist euer Lack auch recht empfindlich?

Ich hab schon den ein oder anderen größeren Kratzer am Rahmen von nem Stock oder Stein? Kann aber auch sein, dass das auf dem matten SL Lack eher auffällt


----------



## RSG_GR (21. März 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


>



Sieht echt super aus.

Endlich hat jemand mal den weißen Reaction Rahmen anderst aufgebaut als in der Serie.

Wie viel bringt es auf die Waage?


----------



## Augustiner1328 (21. März 2010)

RSG_GR schrieb:


> Sieht echt super aus.
> 
> Endlich hat jemand mal den weißen Reaction Rahmen anderst aufgebaut als in der Serie.
> 
> Wie viel bringt es auf die Waage?



Wenig... es steht eine  hohe 8 davor..


----------



## michelix (22. März 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> Meins.
> 
> Serie ist der Rahmen,Steuersatz und das Innenlager



hey Augustiner, darf ich mal fragen welchen Vorbau und Lenker du montiert hast?

grüsse

achja das gtc in schwarz-weiss sieht wirklich toll aus


----------



## Augustiner1328 (22. März 2010)

michelix schrieb:


> hey Augustiner, darf ich mal fragen welchen Vorbau und Lenker du montiert hast?
> 
> grüsse
> 
> achja das gtc in schwarz-weiss sieht wirklich toll aus



Vorbau: Syntace F99 mit Titanschrauben
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon....
ab einem Gewissem alter muss etwas Rise im Lenker sein


----------



## michelix (22. März 2010)

> ab einem Gewissem alter muss etwas Rise im Lenker sein



ja das dachte ich mir auch als ich den lenker sah


----------



## Mr_Tea (24. März 2010)

Habt ihr auch bei euren GTCs folgendes Problem: Wenn die Kette auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt ist, schleift sie am metallischen Rahmenschutz, siehe roter Pfleil auf dem Foto. Keine Ahnung, wie sich das beheben lässt, muss zum Händler. Bin echt froh, dass es den Händler um die Ecke gibt und ich das Rad nicht jedesmal einschicken muss.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (24. März 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch bei euren GTCs folgendes Problem: Wenn die Kette auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt ist, schleift sie am metallischen Rahmenschutz, siehe roter Pfleil auf dem Foto. Keine Ahnung, wie sich das beheben lässt, muss zum Händler. Bin echt froh, dass es den Händler um die Ecke gibt und ich das Rad nicht jedesmal einschicken muss.



schaut so aus als wäre das teil nicht anständig verklebt.
P.S das Ding ist aus Plastik


----------



## [email protected] (24. März 2010)

Das Ding steht bei mir auch etwas ab, aber nicht so weit, dass etwas streift, denke ich, muss aber genauer nachsehen, ob da Spuren drauf sind...

Ich denke aber nicht, dass es aus Plastik ist, sondern aus Metall (man läßt sich aber gerne belehren). Soll den Rahmen schützen, wenn die Kette mal abfallen sollte. Und ich denke auch nicht, dass es geklebt ist, sondern es sieht so aus, als ob das irgendwo mitgeschraubt sein würde.

PS: gib halt mal Bescheid, was dein Händler zu dem Problem gesagt hat...sodass ich mich drauf vorbereiten kann.


----------



## DeLocke (24. März 2010)

Jap das kann ich bestätigen.

Wenn die beim verkleben etwas "nicht so genau" waren schleift das leicht. konnte ich bei mir auch schon feststellen.

Merken tu ich es bei mir aber nur wenn auf der Kette etwas Schmutz ist und je nach dem welchen Gang ich hinten drauf hab, also es ist nicht immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. März 2010)

Na, vielleicht nehm ich mal die Kurbel ab und schaue, was das wirklich ist......das macht mich jetzt schon neugierig.


----------



## taunus biker (24. März 2010)

Bei mir hat es auch etwa 300 km gehalten bis es anfing zu schleifen.

hab die Kurbel abgemacht und gesäubert und mit doppelseitigem klebeband neu ausgerichtet und verklebt ,das teil ist aus blech und lässt sich gut an den rahmen  biegen.

Uwe


----------



## maggo86 (24. März 2010)

ich hab mal noch nichts....ist zwar wahnsinng wenig platz zwischen kette und dem teil aber schleifen tut da nix!......zumindest noch nicht!


----------



## Augustiner1328 (24. März 2010)

Hab grad einen Schutz von Hpc angeschaut ist ein alublech aber wie schon vorhergesagt geklebt.ich hab immer gedacht die dinger sind aus plastik. so kann mann sich irren.
Braucht jemand für einen HPc Rahmen einen Chaisuckscnhutz hätte noch einen rumliegen


----------



## DeLocke (24. März 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> ich hab mal noch nichts....ist zwar wahnsinng wenig platz zwischen kette und dem teil aber schleifen tut da nix!......zumindest noch nicht!



jo bei mir am anfang auch nicht je nach dem wie viel mühe die sich gegeben haben beim kleben von dem teil


----------



## maggo86 (24. März 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> jo bei mir am anfang auch nicht je nach dem wie viel mühe die sich gegeben haben beim kleben von dem teil



pah egal...im schlimmsten fall kommts ab und fertig is!dann kleb ich mir an der stelle halt einen aufkleber hin;der hilft auch gegen lackschäden!


----------



## DeLocke (24. März 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> pah egal...im schlimmsten fall kommts ab und fertig is!dann kleb ich mir an der stelle halt einen aufkleber hin;der hilft auch gegen lackschäden!



ne das doof,

ich schalt vorne einfach nicht ins kleinste ritzel, so einen berg gibt es im saarland nicht *hust*


----------



## maggo86 (24. März 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> ne das doof,
> 
> ich schalt vorne einfach nicht ins kleinste ritzel, so einen berg gibt es im saarland nicht *hust*



du ich muss dir ehrlich sagen....seit ich es bike hab habe ich noch nie das kl ritzel benutzt!also ehrlich der berg muss im saarland zuerst mal erfunden werden das man nicht mit dem mittleren blatt auskommt!!!!


----------



## Mr_Tea (24. März 2010)

Ich frage morgen beim Händler nach und melde mich dann. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es ein allgemeines Problem ist. Vielleicht kann man das Alu auch soweit abschleifen, dass nichts mehr reibt. 
Was mich vielmehr nervt ist ist die Avid Vorderbremse. Jedesmal, wenn ich das das Laufrad ausbaue und nen Keil in die Bremszange schiebe, um das Bike im Auto zu verstauen, schleift die Bremse hinterher. Habe Stunden mit dem Versuch verbracht, das Schleifen rauszubekommen. Letzlich muss ich doch wieder zum Laden, der Mechaniker bringt das Schleifen raus- nur dumm, dass ich das Rad danach wieder ins Auto verladen muss! Das kann doch nicht sein, dass sich die Bremse so leicht verstellt. Wenn ich die Kolben mit nem Schraubenzieher auseinanderdrücke, läuft das Rad schleiffrei. Sobald ich aber den Bremshebel betätige, um die Kolben zu justieren, schleift die Scheibe wieder. Die Kolben fahren einfach nicht weit genug zurück. Ich könnte . Bremsscheiben einstellen ist doch keine Raketenwissenschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (24. März 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Ich frage morgen beim Händler nach und melde mich dann. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es ein allgemeines Problem ist. Vielleicht kann man das Alu auch soweit abschleifen, dass nichts mehr reibt.
> Was mich vielmehr nervt ist ist die Avid Vorderbremse. Jedesmal, wenn ich das das Laufrad ausbaue und nen Keil in die Bremszange schiebe, um das Bike im Auto zu verstauen, schleift die Bremse hinterher. Habe Stunden mit dem Versuch verbracht, das Schleifen rauszubekommen. Letzlich muss ich doch wieder zum Laden, der Mechaniker bringt das Schleifen raus- nur dumm, dass ich das Rad danach wieder ins Auto verladen muss! Das kann doch nicht sein, dass sich die Bremse so leicht verstellt. Wenn ich die Kolben mit nem Schraubenzieher auseinanderdrücke, läuft das Rad schleiffrei. Sobald ich aber den Bremshebel betätige, um die Kolben zu justieren, schleift die Scheibe wieder. Die Kolben fahren einfach nicht weit genug zurück. Ich könnte . Bremsscheiben einstellen ist doch keine Raketenwissenschaft.



hatte ich auch......war auch beim händler wie du sagtest!aber ich muss sagen ist von alleine weggegangen....so nach 300km ungefähr!


----------



## Groudon (24. März 2010)

Eigentlich geht sone Bremssattelausrichtung in weniger wie 5 min. xD

Die Schrauben am Bremssattel *leicht* lösen, so dass man den Bremssattel bissl "hin und her" rütteln kann. Dann ziehst du oben 2-3x an der Bremse und hälst dann den Bremshebel gedrückt. Gleichzeitig ziehst du *bei gedrücktem Bremshebel* die Schrauben am Bremssattel fest und dann dürfte sie eigentlich shcleiffrei laufen.

Aber das mit dem ausbauen - einbauen -> schleifen habe ich auch... denk mal ist, weil der Schnellspanner immer iwie anders klemmt...


----------



## maggo86 (24. März 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht sone Bremssattelausrichtung in weniger wie 5 min. xD
> 
> Die Schrauben am Bremssattel *leicht* lösen, so dass man den Bremssattel bissl "hin und her" rütteln kann. Dann ziehst du oben 2-3x an der Bremse und hälst dann den Bremshebel gedrückt. Gleichzeitig ziehst du *bei gedrücktem Bremshebel* die Schrauben am Bremssattel fest und dann dürfte sie eigentlich shcleiffrei laufen.
> 
> Aber das mit dem ausbauen - einbauen -> schleifen habe ich auch... denk mal ist, weil der Schnellspanner immer iwie anders klemmt...



vorallem sollte man den spanner immer schön fest anziehen;ich habe das auch zuerst mal vorsichtig immer gemacht (hatte vorher V-brakes und noch nie disc-brakes) deshalb hats bei mir immer geschliffen händler macht zu alles schleifrei....sehr komisch


----------



## DocBike (24. März 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch bei euren GTCs folgendes Problem: Wenn die Kette auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt ist, schleift sie am metallischen Rahmenschutz, siehe roter Pfleil auf dem Foto. Keine Ahnung, wie sich das beheben lässt, muss zum Händler. Bin echt froh, dass es den Händler um die Ecke gibt und ich das Rad nicht jedesmal einschicken muss.


 
Das Problem mit dem Alublech am Tretlager hatte ich auch. Du kannst es einfach entfernen (ist geklebt), etwas passender biegen (meins
hatte nicht die optimale Passform am Rahmen) und leicht
versetzt mit Teppichverlegeband neu ankleben. Dann sollte es passen
und nicht mehr schleifen . 
Entfernen / durch einen Aufkleber zu ersetzen 
ist keine gute Idee, da hiermit ja der Rahmen gegen einen Ketten-
klemmmer geschützt werden soll.


----------



## maggo86 (24. März 2010)

DocBike schrieb:


> Entfernen / durch einen Aufkleber zu ersetzen
> ist keine gute Idee, da hiermit ja der Rahmen gegen einen Ketten-
> klemmmer geschützt werden soll.



jo ist mir im nachhinein auch eingefallen!.....


----------



## DeLocke (24. März 2010)

DocBike schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Alublech am Tretlager hatte ich auch. Du kannst es einfach entfernen (ist geklebt), etwas passender biegen (meins
> hatte nicht die optimale Passform am Rahmen) und leicht
> versetzt mit Teppichverlegeband neu ankleben. Dann sollte es passen
> und nicht mehr schleifen .
> ...



ich hab, zumindest für mich ne einfachere lösung.

du schickst mir dein fertig gebogenes blech und ich dir meins 

scherz. ich werds mal weiter beobachten wenn es mich zu viel nervt gehts zum dealer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Tea (24. März 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht sone Bremssattelausrichtung in weniger wie 5 min. xD
> 
> Die Schrauben am Bremssattel *leicht* lösen, so dass man den Bremssattel bissl "hin und her" rütteln kann. Dann ziehst du oben 2-3x an der Bremse und hälst dann den Bremshebel gedrückt. Gleichzeitig ziehst du *bei gedrücktem Bremshebel* die Schrauben am Bremssattel fest und dann dürfte sie eigentlich shcleiffrei laufen.



Tja, dachte ich auch, 5 min. Habe es genau wie bei dir beschrieben gemacht. Die Kolben fahren aber anschließend nicht ausreichend zurück, wenn ich den Bremshebel loslasse (Dauerschleifen). Dann schließt sich das rumprobieren an, insbesondere der Versuch, die Kolben mit dem Schraubenzieher auseinanderzudrücken, um sie "geschmeidiger" zu machen. Keine Chance. 
Mensch das ist doch ein Mountainbike und kein Papierdrache. Das muss doch was aushalten können. Da kann Cube natürlich nichts dafür.


----------



## Groudon (24. März 2010)

Das türlich doof. -.- Hoffe dein Händler kann dir da weiterhelfen.  Vlt ist auch die Bremse iwie defekt (Kolbenhänger?!).


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. März 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Tja, dachte ich auch, 5 min. Habe es genau wie bei dir beschrieben gemacht. Die Kolben fahren aber anschließend nicht ausreichend zurück, wenn ich den Bremshebel loslasse (Dauerschleifen). Dann schließt sich das rumprobieren an, insbesondere der Versuch, die Kolben mit dem Schraubenzieher auseinanderzudrücken, um sie "geschmeidiger" zu machen. Keine Chance.
> Mensch das ist doch ein Mountainbike und kein Papierdrache. Das muss doch was aushalten können. Da kann Cube natürlich nichts dafür.



1. Kein Kolbenhänger! (würde spättestens beim zurückdrücken behoben sein!)
2. Darf ich fragen wie lange du die bremsen fährst? (und ob du sie eingebremst hast)
3. Das mit dem bremshebel drücken kannst du bei den meisten bremsen vergessen. schrauben lösen, rückeln, und durch die beläge schauen, und mit dem auge ausrichten. ne andere chance hast du nicht!
4. Wenn die kolben auch nach vielen kilometern nicht weit genug zurückgehen, und es keine einstellungssache ist, dann ist evl. auch zuviel öl im system. die bremsen sind also imme rleicht gedrückt. aber dies sollte nur die letzte lösung sein! mestens liegts doch eher am einstellen 
5. achja: falls mit der bremse was nicth stimmen sollte: schau dir nach ein paa (vielen) km die beläge an. wenn sie schräg, undgleichmäßig oder was auch immer abgefahren sind, dann leigts an der bremse.

Soo..


----------



## Mr_Tea (25. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> 1. Kein Kolbenhänger! (würde spättestens beim zurückdrücken behoben sein!)
> 2. Darf ich fragen wie lange du die bremsen fährst? (und ob du sie eingebremst hast)
> 3. Das mit dem bremshebel drücken kannst du bei den meisten bremsen vergessen. schrauben lösen, rückeln, und durch die beläge schauen, und mit dem auge ausrichten. ne andere chance hast du nicht!
> 4. Wenn die kolben auch nach vielen kilometern nicht weit genug zurückgehen, und es keine einstellungssache ist, dann ist evl. auch zuviel öl im system. die bremsen sind also imme rleicht gedrückt. aber dies sollte nur die letzte lösung sein! mestens liegts doch eher am einstellen
> ...


Danke für die Tipps, alles schon probiert. Die Bremsen habe ich korrekt eingebremst. Ich richte die Kolben nur noch nach Augenmaß aus. Der Händler hat auch schon Öl rausgenommen. Gehe gleich nochmal zum Händler, auch wegen dem Alublech. Wenn die Bremse nach dem Besuch schleiffrei läuft, lass ich das Auto dort stehen und fahr das Bike nach Hause. Hoffe, dass sich das Problem mit steigender Kilometerzahl von selbst behebt. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## taunus biker (25. März 2010)

Hab vorgestern über die homepage bei cube über die bleche gemeckert und schon heute kamen ganz unerwartet 2 nagelneue bleche


----------



## deathmetal (30. März 2010)

Hi,

jetzt hab ich auch endlich mein Cube Reaction GTC RAce 
Ist echt ein Hammer Bike. 
Man ist echt immer "gezwungen" nen Sprint anzusetzen *g*

Hab mir schon andere Laufräder dran gemacht und der Sattel kommt als nächstes. 

Nun mal noch eine Frage. Im Moment ist ja ne 400er Stütze drin. 
Wollte mir eine Thomsen Stütze gönnen, die ist aber nur 350 lang. Sehe aber leider nicht wie weit ich die mind. reinschrieben muss, das steht nirgends, allgemein bei keiner Stütze. 
Wisst ihr wie viel da im Normalfall an Länge "verloren" geht??


----------



## Mr_Tea (31. März 2010)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Nun mal noch eine Frage. Im Moment ist ja ne 400er Stütze drin.
> Wollte mir eine Thomsen Stütze gönnen, die ist aber nur 350 lang. Sehe aber leider nicht wie weit ich die mind. reinschrieben muss, das steht nirgends, allgemein bei keiner Stütze.
> Wisst ihr wie viel da im Normalfall an Länge "verloren" geht??



Doch, bei Syntace Stützen steht die Mindesteinstecktiefe dran. Aber in  der Cube-Bedienungsanleitung steht auch folgendes (S. 45ff.): "[...]  muss sich das untere Ende der Sattelstütze mindestens 3 cm unterhalb der  Unterkante  des Oberrohrs befinden." Wie du das am besten misst, steht  auch in der Anleitung.


----------



## DeLocke (31. März 2010)

Bei mir (GTC SL) war eine 350er Stütze drin


----------



## Mr_Tea (31. März 2010)

Sauber, bei meiner Vorderbremse scheint so richtig der Wurm drin zu sein, mein Fahrrad wird wohl zu Cube eingeschickt. Und das über Ostern, ich freu mich. Ich dachte schon, ich bin blöd, dass ich die Bremse nicht richtig einstellen kann. Aber dem Händler passiert das gleiche- die Kolben fahren nach der korrekten Justierung nicht ausreichend zurück. Öl ablassen und entlüften haben nichts gebracht.  
Das Problem mit dem Blech wurde durch dessen leichtes Versetzen und neuem Kleber gelöst. Wenigstens das sollte jetzt passen.
Ich wünsche euch frohe Ostern und viel Spass beim Biken.


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. März 2010)

Warum das fahrrad? normalerweise baut man die bremse aus und schickt sie zu avid (oder was auch immer du fährst)  so machen wir es zumindest...haben auch immer noch ein zwei bremsen, die man zur not als ersatz nehmen kann da..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Tea (31. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Warum das fahrrad? normalerweise baut man die bremse aus und schickt sie zu avid (oder was auch immer du fährst)  so machen wir es zumindest...haben auch immer noch ein zwei bremsen, die man zur not als ersatz nehmen kann da..



Tja, kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen, ob das ganze Rad eingeschickt werden muss- entscheidet sich morgen. Danke für den Tipp, werde mal nachfragen- wenn er nur die Bremse einschickt, frage ich ob ich solange ne Ersatzbremse bekomme.


----------



## Chris360 (31. März 2010)

Das ganze Fahrrad vermutlich deshalb, um die Kontaktstelle Bremse-Gabel (vorne) bzw. Bremse-Hinterbau zu überprüfen. Auch hier könnte ein Fehler (z.B. nicht angepasster Winkel; zu fest; zu locker) liegen.
Wobei mir dies im Zusammenhang mit dem beschriebenen Problem rätselhaft erscheint, da dies ein bremseninternes Problem sein dürfte (beim Kolben).

Gruss,
Chris


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. März 2010)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Wobei mir dies im Zusammenhang mit dem beschriebenen Problem rätselhaft erscheint, da dies ein bremseninternes Problem sein dürfte (beim Kolben).
> 
> Gruss,
> Chris



eben.. Und man sieht ja schließßlich,. ob der kolebn so funktioniert wie er soll, oder ob nicht! daher sollte man ja schon recht genau wissen was die ursache ist.


----------



## Mr_Tea (1. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> eben.. Und man sieht ja schließßlich,. ob der kolebn so funktioniert wie er soll, oder ob nicht! daher sollte man ja schon recht genau wissen was die ursache ist.


Es wird nur die Bremse eingschickt. Leider ist keine Ersatzbremse da. Bin gespannt was bei alldem rauskommt. Mein Klein Bike habe ich schon reaktiviert- das ist selbst nach 16 Jahren nicht kaputtzukriegen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. April 2010)

mach dir keinen kopf um die bremse...die sind da sehr kulant!


----------



## DeLocke (2. April 2010)

So, mit diesem kleinen Tuningteil am Bike bin ich locker doppelt so schnell wie vorher, obwohl das Gewicht mehr wurde, aber seht selbst


----------



## Groudon (2. April 2010)

Jetzt musst du ja deinen Namen verteidigen/etablieren. ^^ Da is das natürlich nachvollziehbar!

Finde jedoch den seitlichen Namensschriftzug immer optisch schöner!

Mal sehen was der HPC Rahmen 2011 bei CUBE sagt. ANgeblich ja 200gr leichta.


----------



## DeLocke (2. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Jetzt musst du ja deinen Namen verteidigen/etablieren. ^^ Da is das natürlich nachvollziehbar!
> 
> Finde jedoch den seitlichen Namensschriftzug immer optisch schöner!
> 
> Mal sehen was der HPC Rahmen 2011 bei CUBE sagt. ANgeblich ja 200gr leichta.



seitlich hatte ich auch gedacht da ist aber nirgends irgendwo so richtig schön platz


----------



## biker76 (5. April 2010)

Frage an die Cube Reaction GTC Spezialisten. Werden die GTC Model mit  RFR-Barends ausgeliefert oder nicht? Beim Händler hab ich die Teile bis jetzt immer ohne Barends gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (5. April 2010)

biker76 schrieb:


> Frage an die Cube Reaction GTC Spezialisten. Werden die GTC Model mit  RFR-Barends ausgeliefert oder nicht? Beim Händler hab ich die Teile bis jetzt immer ohne Barends gesehen.



Das GTC ist mit Barends. Im Shop wird das fast immer ohne ausgestellt, Vorteil -> Du hackst nicht so leicht ein wenn du das Rad rausnimmst um es zu zeigen etc.


----------



## Mr_Tea (5. April 2010)

biker76 schrieb:


> Frage an die Cube Reaction GTC Spezialisten. Werden die GTC Model mit  RFR-Barends ausgeliefert oder nicht? Beim Händler hab ich die Teile bis jetzt immer ohne Barends gesehen.



Meines hatte keine Barends. Das Problem ist wohl, dass der Syntace  Duraflite oversized Lenker zu dick ist, um den Lockout-Hebel der Gabel  ausreichend nach innen verschieben zu können. Deshalb gibt es keinen  Platz für Barends. Ob das Problem mittlerweile gelöst ist oder überhaupt  gelöst wird, weiß ich nicht. Wenn es nicht gelöst wird, sollte man  zumindest auf der Cube-Webseite die Fotos und die Beschreibung der Bikes  ändern, weil das doch für Verwirrung sorgt. Ich war bei meinem Händler  auch zunächst misstrauisch, ob er mir die Dinger unterschlagen will. Die  falschen Vermutungen treffen also den Händler, der ja nichts dafür  kann. Das kann Cube sicher besser lösen.


----------



## Mr_Tea (5. April 2010)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Das GTC ist mit Barends. Im Shop wird das fast immer ohne ausgestellt, Vorteil -> Du hackst nicht so leicht ein wenn du das Rad rausnimmst um es zu zeigen etc.



Das heißt, das Problem wurde gelöst? Bei mir war es definitiv nicht so, dass der Händler aus den von dir genannten Gründen die Barends nicht montiert hat. Das Problem mit der Lenkerdicke hatten einige im Forum, welche die Bikes "früh" ausgeliefert bekamen, siehe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410958&page=12 ff.

Maggo86 hat den Lockout-Hebel sogar abmontiert, um die Barends anbrigen zu können.


----------



## DeLocke (5. April 2010)

Es kommt auch darauf an welche Gabel du drin hast.

Der RockShox Hebel ist auch etwas dünner im vergleich zum Fox Hebel. Kann auch sein das der RockShox Hebel etwas mehr aufgeht, sodass er auch etwas mehr nach innen kann als der von Fox.

Ich habs bei mir anders gelöst. Ich habe Bremse und RemotLock getauscht, geht auch.


----------



## S.D. (5. April 2010)

Die Befestigung Deiner Barends würde ich als "grenzwertig" beurteilen.

Gruß


----------



## DeLocke (5. April 2010)

S.D. schrieb:


> Die Befestigung Deiner Barends würde ich als "grenzwertig" beurteilen.
> 
> Gruß



Stimmt, aber mehr Platz ist einfach nicht.

Ich lass die mal jetzt noch so dran, eventuell kommen sie eh ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (5. April 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Maggo86 hat den Lockout-Hebel sogar abmontiert, um die Barends anbrigen zu können.



------> stimmt^^.....aber wie gesagt ich rüste um auf manuellen lockout;weil es wäre auch anders gegangen aber dann wären die barends so knapp wie bei delocke gewesen und das wollte ich nicht!nun schließen sie sauber mit dem lenker ab......


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2010)

Wie ich schon einmal in einem anderen Fred beschrieben habe, kann man die Griffe abschrägen, dann geht es sich mit der Breite auch aus. Ist Geschmackssache und will nicht jeder, vor allem nicht, wenn man große Pranken hat. Für meine schmalen Händchen geht es sich super aus und sieht so aus, wie ich das dort schon gepostet habe..... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6931984&postcount=6 .....und der Lockout geht sich am Lenker ebenfalls aus.


----------



## Mr_Tea (8. April 2010)

Update: Meine defekte Vorderbremse wurde ausgetauscht, Danke und Kompliment an Cube für die unkomplizierte und schnelle Vorgehensweise! Mesch, freu ich mich jetzt auf das Wochenende


----------



## tommy4500 (8. April 2010)

Zum Thema barends

also mein Rad stand ohne barends im Laden und ich hatte es direkt mitgenommen - ich brauche aber auch keine......


----------



## maggo86 (8. April 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Update: Meine defekte Vorderbremse wurde ausgetauscht, Danke und Kompliment an Cube für die unkomplizierte und schnelle Vorgehensweise! Mesch, freu ich mich jetzt auf das Wochenende




ei perfekt freut mich für dich!!


----------



## tommy4500 (8. April 2010)

Anbei ein Bild von meinem Bike


----------



## deathmetal (8. April 2010)

Das is das GTC sl oder?
Wie fährt sichs so??


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. April 2010)

ich finds jetzt so ganz ohne decals bissl arg düster..aber sonst meins sollte ende der woche oder so per ups kommen


----------



## tommy4500 (9. April 2010)

Freu Dich drauf - das Bike geht brutal vorwärts und ich finde es auch Downhill super zu fahren, ist irre wendig und manövrierfähig.

Ich habe seit gestern noch die Crossmax slr drauf, komme aber leider erst Sonntag dazu richtig zu fahren .

Die Modellbezeichnung steht übrigens in meiner Signatur und in Natura wirkt das Fahrrad nicht so duster !!!!!


----------



## drexsack (9. April 2010)

Was für Reifen hast du drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy4500 (9. April 2010)

im Auslieferungszustand / Rocket Ron


----------



## deathmetal (9. April 2010)

tommy4500 schrieb:


> Freu Dich drauf - das Bike geht brutal vorwärts und ich finde es auch Downhill super zu fahren, ist irre wendig und manövrierfähig.
> 
> Ich habe seit gestern noch die Crossmax slr drauf, komme aber leider erst Sonntag dazu richtig zu fahren .
> 
> Die Modellbezeichnung steht übrigens in meiner Signatur und in Natura wirkt das Fahrrad nicht so duster !!!!!



Hab das Race mit anderen Laufrädern, geht auch super. Kann auch das bestätigen wegen Downhill, da fährt es sich sehr gut. 
War ja bisher nur mein Ghost AMR Plus7500 gewohnt und hatte schon Bedenken, aber kein Problem. 

Hätte mich nut interessiert wie im Vergleich die Fox Gabel und die R1 Bremse ist. 
Die R1 hätte schon was glaube ich


----------



## deathmetal (10. April 2010)

Mal ne Frage wegen Reinigung. 
Kann man nen Carbonrahmen ohne Bedenken mit nem Hochdruckreiniger säubern????


----------



## Mr_Tea (10. April 2010)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wegen Reinigung.
> Kann man nen Carbonrahmen ohne Bedenken mit nem Hochdruckreiniger säubern????


Ich würde kein Bike mit nem Hochdruckreiniger reinigen, da die Gefahr besteht, dass du Wasser in die Lager drückst- vom Antrieb ganz zu schweigen. Normaler Schlauchdruck und ein Schwamm reichen bei mir völlig aus.


----------



## mann_mit_hund (10. April 2010)

hochdruckreiniger is mist!
versteh nur nicht was ihr immer alle mit den carbonrahmen habt? (fahr selber einen) das ding ist mit nasslack lackiert wie andre rahmen auch, die pflege richtet sich also nachm lack und nicht nach dem träger...
schwamm wasser spüli und gut, meinet wegen hau noch politur drauf.


----------



## DeLocke (10. April 2010)

Also ich sprüh den groben Schmutz immer erstmal mit dem Gartenschlauch ab und dann gehts mit Wasser und Spüli hinterher.

Zum Schluss dann noch trocken reiben, fertig.


----------



## deathmetal (10. April 2010)

Also wenn man nicht zu nah ran geht sollte doch auch n Hochdruckreiniger kein Problem sein. Man muss ja nicht direkt auf die Lager strahlen. 
Mache es eh fast immer per Hand, also werd ich das wohl auch in Zukunft dabei belassen.


----------



## Schulmeister (10. April 2010)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wegen Reinigung.
> Kann man nen Carbonrahmen ohne Bedenken mit nem Hochdruckreiniger säubern????



Wie kann man nur......... 

Sorry, aber mit nem Hochdruckreiniger erzeugst Du am Rad vielmehr Verschleiss als durch noch so hartes Fahren! 
NIEMALS reinigt man ein Rad mit so einem 200-bar-Monster. 
Ein Eimer mit lauwarmem Wasser, ein alter Schwamm, ein guter Schuss Spüli - und 5 min später glänzt die Karre wieder!
Schau auch bei der manuellen Reinigung darauf, dass Du den nassen Schwamm nicht gerade an der Sattelstütze oder an den Rahmenöfnungen für die innenverlegten Züge oder an den Außenzuganschlägen ausdrückst, um kein Wasser reinzudrücken.

Das Radel dankt es dir mit nem langen Leben!

LG!

Chris


----------



## Schulmeister (10. April 2010)

Zurück zum Thema:
Ich habe heute gehört, dass mein GTC SL Ende April beim Händler sein soll....mal sehen, obs stimmt.

Im Oktober hieß es, es wird Dezember.....im Dezember hieß es, Ende Januar ist es da.......im Januar sagte man mir, es wird Ende Februar.
Mitte Februar wurde ich auf Ende März vertröstet.
Und jetzt soll es angeblich Ende April kommen - die Frage ist nur, in welchem Jahr .

Mal ehrlich, ich habe bei einigen Händlern angefragt, quer durch Deutschland  - in 16 Zoll ist die Kiste nirgendwo zu bekommen! Ein Händler beschwerte sich sichtlich erregt über die Lieferpolitik von Pending. Er meinte, dass er alleine in der vorletzten Woche 2 Litening Super HPC und drei Reaaction GTC hätte verkaufen können - aber alle 5 Kunden wegschicken musste, weil die Räder bereits jetzt nicht mehr lieferbar seien. Es würde nur noch die Händler mit den im letzten Herbst geschriebenen Vorordern beliefert und dann sei Ende.
Sollte das stimmen - und aus meiner Sicht spricht zumindest Einiges dafür - wäre das echt eine Katastrophe für die Cube-Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy4500 (10. April 2010)

meiner war auch am Jammmern............
SL bekommt er gar keins mehr !!!!!!
Ich hab am 23.Februar das letzte bei ihm im Laden gekauft, danach war Schicht - und er kriegt auch keine mehr nach....

Bei den Race sieht es aber wohl nicht ganz so schlimm aus, doch hat Cube generell massive Lieferschwierigkeiten bei allen Modellen.

Ich denke die sind zu schnell gewachsen(Cube), aber die massive Nachfrage gibt natürlich ihrem Geschäftsmodell Recht / Preis - Leistung scheint in den Augen der Käufer zu stimmen.

Eine Alternative für mich zum SL wäre das Simplon Razorblade gewesen, aber da stehen halt auch ganz andere Zahlen drauf....


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. April 2010)

Vin ner katastrophe kann man nicht wirklich sprehen...war ja nicht spontan, sondern nur das, was cube schon seit 3,4 jahren macht! Ist zwar echt doof, aber die händler, die das drama letzes jahr erlebt haben waren vorgewarnt...wir haben z.b. bei der vororder gleichmal mehr geordert, als wir benötigen, weil wir genau wussten, dass eh nicht alles kommt...
wenn ich einen kunden habe, dann sag ich von vorner rein, wir habe die marke1, 2, und cube.. 1,2 kann ich dir bestellen, cube muss da sein, oder auf der liste stehen sonst kann ich dir leider für nichts garantieren...
Obwohl man auch mal ein positives bsp. nennen kann: Rennrad, ein Peleton, war innerhalb von zwei tagen da! (obwohl nicht vorgeordert!) war aber auch das erste mal, dass cube sowas geschafft hat.
ps: mein sl kommt wohl doch nicht ende dieser woche


----------



## Mr_Tea (10. April 2010)

Noch was anderes: Habt ihr ne Lösung, wie man die Gefahr bannt, dass Wasser und Schmutz ins innere des Rahmens dringt- denn das passiert, weil die Öffnungen der innen verlegten Schaltzüge zu groß und gegen sowas nicht geschützt ist. Bei meinem Klein gibt es da so ne Art Gummi, der das verhindert. 
Mit Silikon möchte ich die Öffnungen beim Cube eigentlich nicht schließen...


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. April 2010)

aber du hast doch ne schöne sattelüberhöhung drin? Ists dir zu lang, oder was genau passt dir nicht?


----------



## Cortezsi (11. April 2010)

Boeck schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich komme mit dem Rad einfach nicht klar.
> 
> Ich habe einfach kein gutes gefühl auf dem Rad.



22 dürfte auch zuviel bei 1.90 sein. Warum hat Dein Händler Dich nicht richtig beraten?


----------



## Mr_Tea (11. April 2010)

Nach dem Austausch der Vorderbremse konnte ich am Wochenende die ersten längeren Touren fahren. Sie funktioniert jetzt bestens- ich kann Sie endlich ausrichten und die Kolben machen nicht mehr zu. Die alte Bremse hatte halt einfach einen Produktionsfehler. Es macht echt süchtig, mit dem Bike zu fahren. Mal schauen, wieviele Leute beim WOMC mit dem GTC antreten werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghiasl (12. April 2010)

Hi überleg mir gerade ob mich mir auch ein GTC zulegen soll, mich würde aber vor der endgültigen Kaufentscheidung noch interessieren wie komforttabel  der Rahmen des GTC ist (Flex des Hinterbaus)


----------



## DeLocke (12. April 2010)

Berghiasl schrieb:


> Hi überleg mir gerade ob mich mir auch ein GTC zulegen soll, mich würde aber vor der endgültigen Kaufentscheidung noch interessieren wie komforttabel  der Rahmen des GTC ist (Flex des Hinterbaus)


Also irgendwo hab ich mal was von 2-3mm gelesen


----------



## drexsack (12. April 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> 22 dürfte auch zuviel bei 1.90 sein. Warum hat Dein Händler Dich nicht richtig beraten?



Noaja, fahre ich auch mit 1.90. Ist aber sicherlich auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## [email protected] (12. April 2010)

Berghiasl schrieb:


> Hi überleg mir gerade ob mich mir auch ein GTC zulegen soll, mich würde aber vor der endgültigen Kaufentscheidung noch interessieren wie komforttabel  der Rahmen des GTC ist (Flex des Hinterbaus)



Lt. Bike-Labortest sinds 4,6 Millimeter.

Aus Erfahrung würde ich sagen, der Rahmen ist schön seitensteif im Wiegetritt und trotzdem komfortabel bei etwas ruppigen Gelände. Also bei weitem nicht so bockhart, wie so mancher Aluhobel, trotzdem viel steifer im Tretlagerbereich, das ist eben Carbon...


----------



## maggo86 (12. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Lt. Bike-Labortest sinds 4,6 Millimeter.
> 
> Aus Erfahrung würde ich sagen, der Rahmen ist schön seitensteif im Wiegetritt und trotzdem komfortabel bei etwas ruppigen Gelände. Also bei weitem nicht so bockhart, wie so mancher Aluhobel, trotzdem viel steifer im Tretlagerbereich, das ist eben Carbon...



was 4,6mm??hätte ich nicht gadacht,das is aber doch schon relativ viel,oder??wobei ich muss sagen ich finds echt gut zu fahren des teil und naja ht bleibt nunmal ht egal ob carbon oder alu!


----------



## iceman7729 (15. April 2010)

Hallo Leute möchte mir in den nächsten Monat in Cube Reaction GTC Pro holen jetzt meine Frage ich bin 1,88 groß und meine Schritthöhe liegt bei 93cm. Welchen Rahmen soll ich wählen den 20 zoll oder den 22zoll Rahmen brächte eigentlich so ein mittelding 21zoll. Fahre Straße und auch waldwege. Bitte um Antwort


----------



## Mr_Tea (15. April 2010)

iceman7729 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute möchte mir in den nächsten Monat in Cube Reaction GTC Pro holen jetzt meine Frage ich bin 1,88 groß und meine Schritthöhe liegt bei 93cm. Welchen Rahmen soll ich wählen den 20 zoll oder den 22zoll Rahmen brächte eigentlich so ein mittelding 21zoll. Fahre Straße und auch waldwege. Bitte um Antwort


Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich zum Händler gehen und mal auf nem 20" oder 22" Reaction Platz nehmen- kann ruhig ein Alu-Bike sein, da laut Cube gleiche Rahmengeometrie. Dann nimmst du das, auf dem du dich wohler fühlst. Probefahren würde ich grundsätzlich immer, siehe Problem von Boeck vom 11.04.2010 09:13.
Je kleiner das Bike, desto agiler. Die Sitzposition lässt sich über den Vorbau, Lenker und Sattel verändern- Wenn da ein Tausch notwendig sein sollte, lässt der Händler sicherlich mit sich reden.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2010)

Also ich bin etwas kleiner wie du und leige daher nicht auf 21 zoll, sondern eigttl auf 19. habe mir das 18er bestellt (ja es ist da!  aber bilder erst dann wenn ich die paar brocken, die ich rreinbasteln will drin sind). Gestern saß ich zum ersten mal drauf und fands irre kuhl, weil das ding so verdammt kompakt ist. hab die p6 auf bissl über 14 wie beim stereo und so passts..ich mags kompakt, insofern perfekt! Ich würd aber leuten, die nicht speziell auf kompaktheit achten zum größeren raten, weil das teil doch recht "süß" schon serienmäßig ausfällt..


----------



## maggo86 (15. April 2010)

mein entwurf wurde heute realität^^......un bitte keine sprüche wie trademark und geschützte marke und so......das weiss ich selbst;ist ja privatgebrauch!!!

vorne





hinten





have fun......greetings maggo


----------



## taunus biker (15. April 2010)

In der neuen Bike haben sie das Reaction GTC Pro getestet.
mit "sehr gut"
einzig den kantigen Schnellspanner,die zu kurze Sattelstütze
und die losgehenden Metallbleche am Rahmen haben die Tester bemängelt.

Alle 3 sachen kann ich auch bestätigen .

Bei mir kommt noch der hinzu das der Sattel sich durchscheuert ist nicht mehr schwarz sondern schwarz/weiß gesprenkelt.muß ihn wohl bald austauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2010)

Zum Blech muss ich sagen, dass meins wohl top geklebt ist! Es liegt vollstängig an und mach wohl (noch) keine mucken.
Cube schickt zur Zeit bei den reactions übrigens son kleines stück papier mit, dass man ans rad hängen kann. und drauf steht das testergebnis  Top werbung!
Das einzige was ich bisher übrigens verändert habe ist die schaltungsanzeige..die hab ich erstmal aus gewicht optik und sonstigen gründen entfernt  Ohne pedale sind wir beim 18" bei 9,9kg was ich sehr sehr gut finde! aber fahren werd ichs wohl erst richtung nächste Woche, da ich doch noch beschlossen habe etwas zu pimpen..mit pedalen werd ich dann wohl um die 9,8kg haben und das reicht mir vorerst. Der LRS nervt mich etwas, weil er so schwer ist, aber ich denke zum runterreiten langt der mal eine saisson dicke.


----------



## maggo86 (15. April 2010)

wie kannst du ohne pedale bei 9,9kg ssein und mit pedalen bei 9,8kg????oder ist das schon der endwert nach tuning??ich bin sobald mein lrs da ist bei 9,4kg beim 20" das find ich echt stark;ok beim 18" od. 16" wäre ich best schon bei unter 9kg aber egal der wert reicht mir!


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2010)

steht doch da  9,9 ohne pedale aktuell...später denke ich, dass ich mit pedalen bei 9,8 liege  und das beste ist halt, dass ich bis dahin noch nicht viel gezaubert habe. denn das bisschen tuning betrifft eigtl. fats nur den antrieb. Die sackschweren Syntace brocken und der schwere LRS ist noch da. - was mir aber bis jetzt nichts macht. wenn ich also will komm ich ganz easy noch auf die 9 und weniger.


----------



## maggo86 (15. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> steht doch da  9,9 ohne pedale aktuell...später denke ich, dass ich mit pedalen bei 9,8 liege  und das beste ist halt, dass ich bis dahin noch nicht viel gezaubert habe. denn das bisschen tuning betrifft eigtl. fats nur den antrieb. Die sackschweren Syntace brocken und der schwere LRS ist noch da. - was mir aber bis jetzt nichts macht. wenn ich also will komm ich ganz easy noch auf die 9 und weniger.



hmmm das stimmt.....ei cool!ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich vllt noch ne schwarze kurbel nehmen soll;die rot-schwarze noir schwebt mir da vor aber andererseits so viel ersparnis wäre das nicht grade;wäre halt mehr optik^^........un dann irgendwann werden die ganzen syntace teile durch leichtere ersetzt vllt bekomme ich dann auch die 8vors komma


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2010)

Mit Sicherheit! 

Vorbau/Lenker zeugs von KCNC oder sowas in der richtung, Stütze hast du ja schon. Noch n paar Titan Schrauben, Ashima Scheiben, ne schöne, leichte Kurbel (ich hab momentan die Race Face Next rein optisch im kopf! (und leichter als XTR sowieso )) und dann passts! Weiss aber nicht ob ich ne rote noir nehmen würde..Ich find, dass man ein rad nicht mit farben überladen sollte...Aber das fällt ganz klar wieder unter Geschmackssache 

Zwecks Kurbel kannst dir mal die Aerozine anschauen

(zum bleistift http://www.aerozinebike.com/htm/products-p13.htm)

Die sind hübsch, bunt oder schwarz, LEICHT und Preis/Leistung top!


----------



## maggo86 (15. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit!
> 
> Vorbau/Lenker zeugs von KCNC oder sowas in der richtung, Stütze hast du ja schon. Noch n paar Titan Schrauben, Ashima Scheiben, ne schöne, leichte Kurbel (ich hab momentan die Race Face Next rein optisch im kopf! (und leichter als XTR sowieso )) und dann passts! Weiss aber nicht ob ich ne rote noir nehmen würde..Ich find, dass man ein rad nicht mit farben überladen sollte...Aber das fällt ganz klar wieder unter Geschmackssache
> 
> ...



hey super ideen dank dir^^.....die aerozine hatte ich nicht gekannt...sehn klasse aus!wie liegen die preislich??


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2010)

bitte bitte. 
Kosten so zwischen 200 und 300 euro die teile. sind also wirklich günstig! und halten (zumindest bei nem kumpel der sie letztes jahr in sein marathon fully gebaut hat) recht gut!

Edith:





Hier von mir auf der eurobike abgelichtet..Machten schon nen tollen eindrcuk optisch..so bunt und schön un dleicht und alles 
Jetzt geh ich schlafen, gute nacht


----------



## maggo86 (15. April 2010)

jo kann man sich geben die teile!..gn8


----------



## DeLocke (15. April 2010)

Hab hute das erste mal ein knacken vernehmen müssen. Onnte es aber nicht genau Orten, Es kommt auf jeden Fall aus Richtung Vorderrad irgendwo.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulmeister (15. April 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Hab hute das erste mal ein knacken vernehmen müssen. Onnte es aber nicht genau Orten, Es kommt auf jeden Fall aus Richtung Vorderrad irgendwo.
> 
> Jemand eine Idee?


Standard Knack-Quellen: Kein Fett unter Klemmung des Schnellspanners am Nabenflansch bzw. in den Ausfallenden, außerdem könnte der Schnellspanner nicht fest genug zu sein.
Vorbau/Lenker knacken auch ab und an, aus meiner Erfahrung heraus aber eher selten.

Teste also erst mal die Vorderradbefestigung!

LG

C.


----------



## iceman7729 (16. April 2010)

Hi was ist den das für ne Rahmengröße und wie groß bist du???


----------



## Mr_Tea (16. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> bitte bitte.
> Kosten so zwischen 200 und 300 euro die teile. sind also wirklich günstig! und halten (zumindest bei nem kumpel der sie letztes jahr in sein marathon fully gebaut hat) recht gut!
> 
> Edith:
> ...



Also zwecks Kurbel, Schaltwerk etc- ich tune da noch nichts, nächstes Jahr soll die Sram X.0 laut "Mountainbike" (Ausgabe März) auch auf 2 * 10 wie die X.X umgerüstet werden. Dann schau ich mal weiter.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. April 2010)

will aber kein 2 mal 10 gedöhns..3 mal 9 langt mir. so schlimm ist mein gewichtsfetischismus noch nicht 

@ Knacken: evtl. kommts ja von Vorbau/lenker - klemmung. wenn da kein fett drinn ist, knackts! Wenn du mavic laufräder hast kanns auch von den langern kommen, die etwas trocken laufen.!


----------



## drexsack (16. April 2010)

Ich fänd 2 x 10 ganz cool. Nicht das mich das Gewicht interessiert, aber das kleinste Ritzel habe ich bisher noch nie benutzt. Mit einer etwas flotteren Überstzung wäre 2 x 10 dann durchaus interessant.


----------



## deathmetal (17. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> bitte bitte.
> Kosten so zwischen 200 und 300 euro die teile. sind also wirklich günstig! und halten (zumindest bei nem kumpel der sie letztes jahr in sein marathon fully gebaut hat) recht gut!
> 
> Edith:
> ...




Also die Kurbeln sehen schon sehr geil aus 
Hab die glaube mal in der Mountainbike gesehen, haben die mal im Heft gehabt. 
Aber woher bekommt man die??? Hab keine Reseller gefunden auf der Page.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker76 (17. April 2010)

Was würdet Ihr mir als Rahmenhöhe empfehlen. 18 oder 20". 
Größe 173, Schrittlänge ca. 81cm

Bin mir noch nicht sicher, alleine von den Maßen des Rahmen würde ich zum 20" tendieren. 

Habt Ihr eine Info welcher Gewicht der Rahmen hat?


----------



## deathmetal (17. April 2010)

biker76 schrieb:


> Was würdet Ihr mir als Rahmenhöhe empfehlen. 18 oder 20".
> Größe 173, Schrittlänge ca. 81cm
> 
> Bin mir noch nicht sicher, alleine von den Maßen des Rahmen würde ich zum 20" tendieren.
> ...



Also ich bin 175, habe aber ne kleinere Schrittweite und fahre das GTC in 18". 
Der Rahmen wiegt lauf Bike Test 1306gr. in 18". Differriert ja immer etwas. 
Würde es einfach mal probe fahren beim Händler, dann kannst du dir da ein Bild machen. 
Denke aber fast, das du bei deiner Schrittlänge fast den 20" Rahmen brauchst.


----------



## Groudon (17. April 2010)

Ich fahre mit 1.86m und 86SL den normalen Reaction in 18". Einzig das Sitzrohr ist beim GTC um 30mm kürzer. Ich finde ihn so aber perfekt. Du bräuchtest dann halt wohl die 480er P6 von Syntace. ^^ Ich fahre schon die 410er von Thomson.


----------



## dodi81 (17. April 2010)

Hallo Community,

mein MÃ¤dl wÃ¼rde sich ein Reaction zulegen. Nun haben wir die Wahl zwischen einem Cube Reaction GTC Pro (1599Euro -20% vom Freundlichen vor Ort) und einem Cube Reaction SE von Rabe (http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=428&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1411&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=428â=1&detail=1
) fÃ¼r 1499Euro. Mein Freundin wÃ¼rde die Alu-Variante (SE) bevorzugen. Mein HÃ¤ndler vor Ort hat jedoch nur noch das GTC Pro in passender GrÃ¶Ãe vor Ort. 
Die Alu-Variante hÃ¤tte die besseren Komponenten (XT statt SLX; RockShoxReba Race statt RockShockReba SL; Magura Louise Bremse statt Formula RX). Sie wÃ¼rde das Bike nachtrÃ¤glich nicht mehr verÃ¤ndern (tunen). 
FÃ¼r welches wÃ¼rdet ihr euch entscheiden?

GrÃ¼Ãe und danke fÃ¼r RatschlÃ¤ge


----------



## Groudon (17. April 2010)

XT und SLX ist eigentl. nur ne Optiksache. Technisch sind die beiden zu 95% identisch. Das Gleiche denke ich auch bei der Gabel. Die Bremsen sind mMn beide auf dem selben Level.

Ich würde eher zum Alu-Modell greifen. Einerseits hat es die Reba U-Turn (90-120mm) Gabel und zum anderen kostet es 'n 100er weniger. Dann kannste vlt ncoh nen 100er raushandeln und deine Gutste kann sich noch paar gute Klamotten kaufen oder nen guten RadPC.

Beim GTC haste halt ne leichtere Ausgangsbasis, was den Rahmen angeht. Da kannst du mit viel Geld am Ende sicher leichter werden wie mit dem Alu-Pendant (das sicher 200-300gr mehr am Rahmen hat).


----------



## dodi81 (17. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> XT und SLX ist eigentl. nur ne Optiksache. Technisch sind die beiden zu 95% identisch. Das Gleiche denke ich auch bei der Gabel. Die Bremsen sind mMn beide auf dem selben Level.
> 
> Ich würde eher zum Alu-Modell greifen. Einerseits hat es die Reba U-Turn (90-120mm) Gabel und zum anderen kostet es 'n 100er weniger. Dann kannste vlt ncoh nen 100er raushandeln und deine Gutste kann sich noch paar gute Klamotten kaufen oder nen guten RadPC.
> 
> Beim GTC haste halt ne leichtere Ausgangsbasis, was den Rahmen angeht. Da kannst du mit viel Geld am Ende sicher leichter werden wie mit dem Alu-Pendant (das sicher 200-300gr mehr am Rahmen hat).



Das GTC Pro würde (1599-20%) 1279Euro kosten (weil beim bekannten Händler vor Ort). Das SL dagegen bei Rabe (ohne Prozente) für 1499. Deshalb eher das GTC, oder?

Grüße


----------



## Augustiner1328 (17. April 2010)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Also die Kurbeln sehen schon sehr geil aus
> Hab die glaube mal in der Mountainbike gesehen, haben die mal im Heft gehabt.
> Aber woher bekommt man die??? Hab keine Reseller gefunden auf der Page.



bikeavenue in München


----------



## maggo86 (17. April 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> bikeavenue in München



dank dir....


----------



## Groudon (17. April 2010)

dodi81 schrieb:


> Das GTC Pro würde (1599-20%) 1279Euro kosten (weil beim bekannten Händler vor Ort). Das SL dagegen bei Rabe (ohne Prozente) für 1499. Deshalb eher das GTC, oder?
> 
> Grüße




Nagut. ^^ Dann... schon das GTC Pro. Ihr könntet ja och die SLX-Parts gleich gegen XT-Parts tauschen lassen und die Kurbel vlt gleich gegen XTR (wenn ihr das wollt!). Dann kommt ihr vlt auch auf die 1499 aber habt 'n noch leichteres Bike.


----------



## dodi81 (17. April 2010)

Einkaufstour beendet... 
Mein Mädl hat sich für das Reaction GTC Pro entschieden... 
jetzt kanns morgen in die Berge gehen... wenn die Aschewolke uns nicht in die Quere kommt... 
Danke für die Ratschläge...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulmeister (17. April 2010)

biker76 schrieb:


> Was würdet Ihr mir als Rahmenhöhe empfehlen. 18 oder 20".
> Größe 173, Schrittlänge ca. 81cm
> 
> Bin mir noch nicht sicher, alleine von den Maßen des Rahmen würde ich zum 20" tendieren.
> ...



20 Zoll ist aber nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Wenn du 1,73 bist, musst Du Dich eher zwischen 16 und 18 Zoll entscheiden, ideal wäre für Deine Körpergröße und Schrittlänge wahrscheinlich ein Rahmen in 16,5 - 17 Zoll.
Ein 20er ist definitiv *viel zu groß* für dich! 18 könnte noch passen. Wenn du es eher sportlich magst, kannst du auch gut mit dem 16er fahren, dann aber mit ner 400er Stütze.

LG

C.


----------



## DeLocke (17. April 2010)

Ich fahr 18 bei 1,72 passt gut!


----------



## tommy4500 (17. April 2010)

Hallo,

seit heute habe ich ein lautes knacken vorne im Lenkerkugellager - in beide Richtungen knackt es!!!!!!

Hat jemand ne Ahnung ?


----------



## iceman7729 (17. April 2010)

Hi bin 1,88 fährt hier jemand ein 22zoll bike.


----------



## iceman7729 (17. April 2010)

darkdog schrieb:


> So hier mal noch die ganze GTC Familie


Hallo sind das 20 zoll rahmen ich bin 1,88 denk mal ich brauch ein 22 zoll rahmen??


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. April 2010)

tommy4500 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seit heute habe ich ein lautes knacken vorne im Lenkerkugellager - in beide Richtungen knackt es!!!!!!
> 
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung ?



was wird das wohl sein?! man man man. steuersatz auf, putzen, fetten, zu weg 

und iceman: du bist ein kandidat für 21".. so gehts mir mit 18 oder 20. ich hab mich fürs 18ner entschieden um kpmakt zu sein.. bei dir wird es auf selbe rauslaufen: 20= kompakt, 22= gestreckter..


----------



## DeLocke (18. April 2010)

tommy4500 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seit heute habe ich ein lautes knacken vorne im Lenkerkugellager - in beide Richtungen knackt es!!!!!!
> 
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung ?



Hallo,

selbers Problem hatte ich auch. Ging aber wieder von selber weg bissen Öl/Fett dran!


----------



## Supercross SC7 (18. April 2010)

So, heute hatte mein reaction gtc seinen ersten Renneinsatz beim München MTB-Marathon... und es hat mich gleich auf den 19ten Platz in der Lizensklasse gebracht.. 

Ich muss sagen, es fährt sich sehr komfortabel für ein Race-Hardtail. aber trotzdem noch steif genug für Angriffe am Berg / Sprints... Leider ist der Lack scheinbar nicht der haltbarste , das Tempogebolze an der Isar hat leider die Steine fliegen lassen und n kleinen Lackschaden am Unterrohr verursacht (Genau neben der Schutzfolie )

Aber sonst bin ich mit der Geometrie und den Fahreigenschaften sehr zufrieden, auch die REBA SL tut ihren dienst...  Nur die Rocket Ron waren heute die falschen Reifen 

Sind eure Cubes auch im Renneinsatz unterwegs, oder eher nur Just for fun?


----------



## deathmetal (18. April 2010)

Habe dieses Jahr meinen ersten Marathon mit dem Bike. 
Will mich am Zugspitz Marathon versuchen und dafür und natürlich auch so für Training und Just for Fun schien mir das GTC das genau das passende Bike zu sein 
Bin mal gespannt auf den ersten Renneinsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulmeister (18. April 2010)

tommy4500 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seit heute habe ich ein lautes knacken vorne im Lenkerkugellager - in beide Richtungen knackt es!!!!!!
> 
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung ?



Du musst das Spiel einstellen! Und zwar dringend. Machst Du das nicht und fährst mit nem losen Stuerkopf herum, beschädigst Du die auf lange Sicht die Kugellager und kommst um einen neuen nicht herum.
Die Einstellung dauert 1 min - also mach mal.....bzw. lass machen, wenn du nicht weißt, was Du tust.
Auf die Schnelle: Vorbauklemmung am Gabelschaft lösen, so dass der Vorbau frei hin- und her dreht. Dann mit der Aheadkappe (Schraube oben auf dem Vorbau) das Spiel reduzieren, sodass es gerade so spielfrei läuft (zum testen Vorderradbremse ziehen und Fahrrad vor- und zurück wippen lassen, dabei am Lenkopflagerspalt oben und unten am Steuerrohr fühlen). Dann vorbau gerade richten und die Klemmschrauben wieder festziehen (Achtung: Nach fest kommt ab, 4 - 6 Nm an der Stelle reichen völlig!) - fertig!

LG

C.


----------



## Schulmeister (18. April 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> selbers Problem hatte ich auch. Ging aber wieder von selber weg bissen Öl/Fett dran!



Fett muss bei nem neuen Rad sicherlich nicht da rein, Öl wäre sogar kontraproduktiv und gehört gar nicht in Wälzlager.
Spiel einstellen, Ende. (s. oben)


----------



## tommy4500 (19. April 2010)

Danke Schulmeister,

lasse ich beim Freundlichen machen - fahre lieber als schrauben - time is short


----------



## mooly2 (19. April 2010)

iceman7729 schrieb:


> Hi bin 1,88 fährt hier jemand ein 22zoll bike.


Hi, ich fahre seit dem Wochenende ein 22" GTC Race. Allerdings bin ich noch einmal ca. 4 cm größer als du (192 cm).
Eigentlich hätte ich mir einen Rahmen zwischen 20 und 22 Zoll gewünscht. Meine Sattelstütze habe ich bis auf 4,5 cm auf der Skala herausgezogen. Bei einem 20 Zoll Rahmen hätte ich da wohl nicht mehr so viel Spielraum. Den Abstand zwischen Sattel und Lenker habe ich um ca. 40 mm durch einen kürzeren Vorbau (105 statt 120 mm) und einen Low Riser-Lenker verkürzt, weil ich es ein wenig aufrechter mag.
Am Wochenende bin ich damit knapp 60 km gefahren und war mit der Abstimmung zufrieden.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## iceman7729 (19. April 2010)

mooly2 schrieb:


> Hi, ich fahre seit dem Wochenende ein 22" GTC Race. Allerdings bin ich noch einmal ca. 4 cm größer als du (192 cm).
> Eigentlich hätte ich mir einen Rahmen zwischen 20 und 22 Zoll gewünscht. Meine Sattelstütze habe ich bis auf 4,5 cm auf der Skala herausgezogen. Bei einem 20 Zoll Rahmen hätte ich da wohl nicht mehr so viel Spielraum. Den Abstand zwischen Sattel und Lenker habe ich um ca. 40 mm durch einen kürzeren Vorbau (105 statt 120 mm) und einen Low Riser-Lenker verkürzt, weil ich es ein wenig aufrechter mag.
> Am Wochenende bin ich damit knapp 60 km gefahren und war mit der Abstimmung zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Lass mal Bitte fotos folgen. Danke


----------



## Cube42 (19. April 2010)

ja ich hab das reaction gtc pro in 22 bin begeistert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube42 (19. April 2010)

Habe als erstes die Schwalbe runtergeschmissen und die Race King draufgemacht fahren sich wesentlich besser
kurbel habe ich gegen die XT getauscht,jetzt noch einen anderen Laufradsatz drauf und dann mal schauen,ansonsten bin ich total begeistert


----------



## deathmetal (19. April 2010)

Cube42 schrieb:


> Habe als erstes die Schwalbe runtergeschmissen und die Race King draufgemacht fahren sich wesentlich besser
> kurbel habe ich gegen die XT getauscht,jetzt noch einen anderen Laufradsatz drauf und dann mal schauen,ansonsten bin ich total begeistert



Haben deiner Meinung nach die Race King mehr grip?
Sollen glaube auch vom Dämpfungsverhalten nicht schlecht sein, haben mehr Volumen oder??


----------



## Groudon (19. April 2010)

Die RK haben auf trockenem Boden richtig viel Grip! Und auch im Nassen sind sie recht gut (außer Schlamm). Aber man kann sie mit extrem geringen Druck fahren durch ihre breite Bauweise! Ich liebe das Ding am HR. =)


----------



## tommy4500 (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

wegen meines Knackens - es hat echt nur Fett gefehlt.


Naja egal es fährt wieder


----------



## iceman7729 (20. April 2010)

Cube42 schrieb:


> ja ich hab das reaction gtc pro in 22 bin begeistert



Wie groß bist du????


----------



## Cube42 (20. April 2010)

Hi so ca 195cm klein


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. April 2010)

tommy4500 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wegen meines Knackens - es hat echt nur Fett gefehlt.
> 
> ...



wer hätte es nur gedacht 

Am Wochenende war bei uns im Dorf quasi verkaufsaufenes WE und wir hatten ne art "hausmesse". Ich habs reaction natürlich ausgestellt und hötte es, wenns nicht schon ausverkauft wär (und man nicht hoffen müsste eines zu bekommen) sofort zwei zum mitnehmen bereit stellen können...das teil zieht leute an!
Achja das SL modell ist ausverkauft und kommt somit nur 150 mal in deutschland vor!!


----------



## deathmetal (20. April 2010)

Nur 150 Stück, das nenn ich mal echt ne sehr homöopathische Menge. 
Verstehs nur nicht warum das Ganze??

Mein Händler meinte zu mir, es liege an der Farbe, also das die das mit dem matten schwarz nicht so in der Menge schaffen. 
Aber da sollte man glauben, das dies doch das kleinste Problem darstellen sollte.


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. April 2010)

Mh ich denk mal es is ne mischung aus faktoren..die haben sich nie ertr'umt das teil mit so nem absatz loszuwerden! und dazu kommt eben die tatsache, dass sie grosse probleme mit der farbe haben bzw. hatten..
welches problem das genau ist, wusste nichtmal Andi, der Cube mensch, der bei uns war ..
sagtmal, habt ihr auch auf einmal ne amerikanische tastatur hier im forum *fragezeichen


----------



## CTD (21. April 2010)

Gestern mein GTC Race abgeholt und es ist wirklich wunderschön 

ABER: wie kann es sein, dass CUBE es bei einem 2.000.- EUR-Bike nicht schafft das Blech gegen die Chainsucks entsprechend zu montieren. Bei mir schleiften die Schrauben des kleinsten Kettenblatts am Blech weil der Kleber nicht hält. Gibt es hier schon Lösungsansätze? Welche Kleber darf ich verwenden? Hat das Auswirkungen auf die Garantie? Ist ja Carbon 

Hilfreiche Hinweise erbeten. Habe Sorge, dass ich mir das Blech mal komplett runterreiße und dann Fahrer und Rahmen nicht mehr 100% ok sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (21. April 2010)

CTD schrieb:


> Gestern mein GTC Race abgeholt und es ist wirklich wunderschön
> 
> ABER: wie kann es sein, dass CUBE es bei einem 2.000.- EUR-Bike nicht schafft das Blech gegen die Chainsucks entsprechend zu montieren. Bei mir schleiften die Schrauben des kleinsten Kettenblatts am Blech weil der Kleber nicht hält. Gibt es hier schon Lösungsansätze? Welche Kleber darf ich verwenden? Hat das Auswirkungen auf die Garantie? Ist ja Carbon
> 
> Hilfreiche Hinweise erbeten. Habe Sorge, dass ich mir das Blech mal komplett runterreiße und dann Fahrer und Rahmen nicht mehr 100% ok sind



so schauts aus...schrauben schleifen bei mir auch schon am blech!!!


----------



## Mr_Tea (21. April 2010)

Das Problem mit dem Blech war schon Thema im Forum (S.17ff):



Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch bei euren GTCs folgendes Problem: Wenn die Kette auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt ist, schleift sie am metallischen Rahmenschutz, siehe roter Pfleil auf dem Foto. Keine Ahnung, wie sich das beheben lässt, muss zum Händler. Bin echt froh, dass es den Händler um die Ecke gibt und ich das Rad nicht jedesmal einschicken muss.


----------



## CTD (21. April 2010)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Blech war schon Thema im Forum (S.17ff):



hab ich gelesen, aber alles mit demontage der kurbel (keine lust und auch die technischen möglichkeiten fehlen) und ich wüsste gern ob es schon erfarhrungen mit carbontauglichen und haltenden klebern gibt...


----------



## taunus biker (21. April 2010)

CTD schrieb:


> hab ich gelesen, aber alles mit demontage der kurbel (keine lust und auch die technischen möglichkeiten fehlen) und ich wüsste gern ob es schon erfarhrungen mit carbontauglichen und haltenden klebern gibt...



Hallo 

Wirst nicht herumkommen die Kurbel abzuschrauben (Kinderspiel)
Imbussschlüssel hat wohl jeder und kurbelkappenwerkzeug Kostet etwa 1,50euro http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k476/a9835/kurbelkappenwerkzeug-shimano-truvativ.html
hier die Anleitung bis auf die Lagerschale ( das GTC hat Pressfitlager)
ist alles das selbe.
schaust du hier ;      http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/so-wechseln-sie-das-tretlager-an-ihrem-bike.333786.2.htm
Kannst zum festkleben Doppelseitiges Klebeband nehmen am besten von Tesa
oder bei Cube neue Bleche für lau ordern,schicken dir dann beide . (hab ich auch gemacht)

Uwe


----------



## CTD (21. April 2010)

danke....werd das wohl so machen 



taunus biker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wirst nicht herumkommen die Kurbel abzuschrauben (Kinderspiel)
> Imbussschlüssel hat wohl jeder und kurbelkappenwerkzeug Kostet etwa 1,50euro http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k476/a9835/kurbelkappenwerkzeug-shimano-truvativ.html
> ...


----------



## hasp (21. April 2010)

Hallo Jungs und Mädls,

ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mir ein leicht modifiziertes Race zu holen. 

Ich habe deshalb auch in der Kaufberatung ein Thema eröffnet http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7072255#post7072255 

Tut mir doch den Gefallen und schaut mal drüber. Wenn Ihre heute eine Race kaufen müsstet (und noch ein bischen Kohle übrig wäre) würdet Ihr dann meine Modifizierungen vornehmen?
Meint Ihr dass man realistisch mit einem 20er Rahmen unter 10kg kommen kann?

Danke


----------



## maggo86 (21. April 2010)

hasp schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädls,
> 
> ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mir ein leicht modifiziertes Race zu holen.
> 
> ...



servus...ich hab ein 20" und bin ohne neuen lrs schon bei knapp unter 10kg.....mit neuem lrs werden es dann ca. 9,4kg!!!wenn interesse besteht zwecks meiner umbauten dann melde dich per pn!


----------



## S.D. (21. April 2010)

taunus biker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wirst nicht herumkommen die Kurbel abzuschrauben (Kinderspiel)
> Imbussschlüssel hat wohl jeder und kurbelkappenwerkzeug Kostet etwa 1,50euro http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k476/a9835/kurbelkappenwerkzeug-shimano-truvativ.html
> ...



Nur eins wird wohl klar sein. Ein Blechstück, daß mit doppelseitigem Klebeband am Rahmen befestigt ist, wird im Ernstfall nicht viel nutzen.
Außerdem wird es sich immer wieder lösen, weil sich Öl und Schmutz unter das Klebeband vorarbeitet.
Meiner Meinung nach eine Billiglösung.

Gruß


----------



## taunus biker (22. April 2010)

S.D. schrieb:


> Nur eins wird wohl klar sein. Ein Blechstück, daß mit doppelseitigem Klebeband am Rahmen befestigt ist, wird im Ernstfall nicht viel nutzen.
> Außerdem wird es sich immer wieder lösen, weil sich Öl und Schmutz unter das Klebeband vorarbeitet.
> Meiner Meinung nach eine Billiglösung.
> 
> Gruß



Deswegen kannste bei Cube ja neue bestellen (kosten nix)

Die sind aber auch irgendwie mit Klebeband nur schwarz.
Und mit irgendwelchen Klebstoffen rumexpermentieren nein Danke, dann lieber alle halbes Jahr neues Klebeband.
Noch halten aber  meine bei Cube nachbestellten Bleche .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (22. April 2010)

taunus biker schrieb:


> Deswegen kannste bei Cube ja neue bestellen (kosten nix)
> 
> Die sind aber auch irgendwie mit Klebeband nur schwarz.
> Und mit irgendwelchen Klebstoffen rumexpermentieren nein Danke, dann lieber alle halbes Jahr neues Klebeband.
> Noch halten aber  meine bei Cube nachbestellten Bleche .




Wenn Dir die Kette runterknallt, wird das mit Klebeband angebracht Blechstück nicht viel helfen.
Andere Hersteller vernieten die Bleche oder kleben sie richtig an.

Gruß


----------



## taunus biker (22. April 2010)

S.D. schrieb:


> Wenn Dir die Kette runterknallt, wird das mit Klebeband angebracht Blechstück nicht viel helfen.
> Andere Hersteller vernieten die Bleche oder kleben sie richtig an.
> 
> Gruß



Andere Hersteller vieleicht aber hier reden wir von Cube die kleben die Bleche 
Auserdem Nieten im Tretlagerbereich ? bei carbon glaub da brauchste auch kein blech mehr.







Hab die eine Schutzfolie etwas angehoben
Wie du siehst Klebeband nicht vernietet  geklebt oder sonst was sondern Doppelseitiges Klebeband nur Schwarz

Hält auch bestimmt noch mehr aus als einen Kettenabspringer.
So jetzt  Ende anderes Thema -


----------



## jungeechtjetz (23. April 2010)

Hab heute mein Neues abgeholt. Freu mich auf die Ausfahrt morgen.


----------



## Cube42 (24. April 2010)

Ja auf die nächsten Ausfahrten kannste Dich wirklich freuen,macht echt spaß damit zu fahren.SchadeKurzarbeit ist vorbei und das schöne Wetter kommt und natürlich die Mittagschicht,trotzdem gerade noch 60 km vollgemacht.Hast Du einen anderen LRS draufgemacht?
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen
Lg
Chris


----------



## maggo86 (24. April 2010)

sieht mir verdammt nach mavic crossride aus,oder nicht??!!???!!!.....was wiegt der?bzw was wiegt es bike jetzt in welcher göße??


----------



## RSG_GR (24. April 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> sieht mir verdammt nach mavic crossride aus,oder nicht??!!???!!!.....was wiegt der?



um die 1910gr...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (24. April 2010)

RSG_GR schrieb:


> um die 1910gr...!



was??dann hätte man ja auch den xpw 1800 drin lassen können^^....oder hat das pro nen anderen lrs drin als des race???


----------



## deathmetal (24. April 2010)

Das Pro hat nen anderen lrs als das Race: 
Sunringlé Ryde XMB  Wheelset. 

Was der wiegt kann ich nicht sagen, aber mehr als der des Race bestimmt.


----------



## jungeechtjetz (24. April 2010)

Ich hab den Mavic Crossride draufmachen lassen. Original war der Sunringlé Ryde XMB drin über den man ja nicht so tolle Sachen liest. Da war mir der Crossride erst mal lieber. Und vom Preis wollt ich beim Pro bleiben.
Dann habe ich mir noch die komplette XT-Schaltgruppe inkl. Kassette draufmachen lassen. Ne längere Sattelstütze und nen längeren Vorbau.
Das Rad hat einen 20 Zoll Rahmen und wiegt jetzt so wie es da steht mit den Pedalen (alte DX) knapp unter 11kg - also so 10,9 (die Waage zeigt jedes mal was anderes an).

Erste Testfahrt hab ich nun hinter mir und kann nur sagen - WOW! Fährt echt super.


----------



## RSG_GR (24. April 2010)

jungeechtjetz schrieb:


> Ich hab den Mavic Crossride draufmachen lassen. Original war der Sunringlé Ryde XMB drin über den man ja nicht so tolle Sachen liest. Da war mir der Crossride erst mal lieber.



Gute Wahl

Hab ich genauso gemacht, allerdings erst nachdem der Sun Ringle XMB nichts mehr taugte.

Im Rennen fahr ich allerdings einen leichteren Lrs, da 1910gr nicht wirklich renntauglich ist!^^


----------



## maggo86 (24. April 2010)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Das Pro hat nen anderen lrs als das Race:
> Sunringlé Ryde XMB  Wheelset.
> 
> Was der wiegt kann ich nicht sagen, aber mehr als der des Race bestimmt.




ah ok wusst ich nicht.....gut dann hätt ich auch den crossride genommen!


----------



## Mr_Tea (25. April 2010)

So, heute wieder Kettenschlag, das Alublech hat es so weggehauen und verklemmt, dass ein Zahn des kleinsten Ritzels abgerissen ist. Passiert ist es in nem Abschnitt mit geringer Steigung, in dem ich nicht unmenschlich in die Pedale trat. 
Ich muss also wieder mal zum Händler. Die Klebelösung ist echt ne Fehlkostruktion, sorry...


----------



## [email protected] (26. April 2010)

Au weh... Wie hast du das denn hinbekommen? Hast unter Last auf das kleine Blatt geschaltet, sodass die Kette übergesprungen ist? Ich kanns mir nämlich nicht anders vorstellen. Mir ist noch nie eine Kette UNTER BELASTUNG vom vorderen Blatt gesprungen. Außerdem muss da etwas anderes auch noch mit gewesen sein, weil das kleine Blech ist so weich, das bricht dir nicht so ohne Weiteres einen Zahn vom viel, viel, viel,.... härteren Kettenblatt aus. Ich denke mal, wenn sich das Blättchen so verhakt, dass es mit der Kette mitgezogen wird, kommt es unten wieder mit gestanzten Löchern raus, nicht mehr, nicht weniger....

Aber mal egal, siehs anders rum: Sollte der Rahmen jetzt nichts abbekommen haben, so hat das Blech doch voll gewirkt. Wer weiß, du hättest ansonsten ein Loch im Rahmen......?


----------



## Mr_Tea (26. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Au weh... Wie hast du das denn hinbekommen? Hast unter Last auf das kleine Blatt geschaltet, sodass die Kette übergesprungen ist? Ich kanns mir nämlich nicht anders vorstellen. Mir ist noch nie eine Kette UNTER BELASTUNG vom vorderen Blatt gesprungen. Außerdem muss da etwas anderes auch noch mit gewesen sein, weil das kleine Blech ist so weich, das bricht dir nicht so ohne Weiteres einen Zahn vom viel, viel, viel,.... härteren Kettenblatt aus. Ich denke mal, wenn sich das Blättchen so verhakt, dass es mit der Kette mitgezogen wird, kommt es unten wieder mit gestanzten Löchern raus, nicht mehr, nicht weniger....
> 
> Aber mal egal, siehs anders rum: Sollte der Rahmen jetzt nichts abbekommen haben, so hat das Blech doch voll gewirkt. Wer weiß, du hättest ansonsten ein Loch im Rahmen......?



Richtig, ohne Blech hätte ich vielleicht ein Loch im Rahmen. Wäre das Blech allerdings gesichert montiert, hätte ich noch alle Zähne auf dem Kettenblatt. 
 Die Zähne des Kettenblatts sind offensichtlich nicht sonderlich stabil-  sieht so aus, als wäre der Kern aus Keramik oder so und nur mit Metall  umgossen. Innen ist auf jeden Fall was Weißes, Keramikartiges. Und wenn sich das Alublech vertikal verhakt, ist es auf jeden Fall stabil genug, um den Zahn rauszureißen. 
Ich bin gestern ne 80 km Strecke mit 2200 Höhenmeterstrecke gefahren. Da mache ich auf nem relativ flachen Stück keinen Sprint, sondern erhole mich vom vorherigen Anstieg. Und da ist die Kette gesprungen. Bei nem Schaltvorgang unter Vollast würde ich das Springen der Kette noch verstehen. Aber in einem Flachstück schalte ich eher vom 1. aufs 2. Kettenblatt. Weshalb sie letztlich gesprungen ist, weiß ich nicht. Ein vorbeikommender Helfer sagte mir, er habe das gleiche Problem mit nem Bergamont gehabt- Sein Verkäufer meinte, er könne nicht richtig schalten- bis ein Techniker von Shimano ihm sagte, dass die Schaltung werkstechnisch schief montiert wurde und damit die Kette falsch lief- Abhilfe mit Spacer. 
Klar muss man auch bedenken, dass es bei jedem neu eingeführten Produkt Kinderkrankheiten gibt, die sich in der nächsten Serie abstellen lassen. Die Fixierung des Alublechs mittels doppelseitigem Klebeband ist jedenfalls nur eine unbefriedigende Übergangslösung- sicherlich auch für Cube.
Nun ist das Bike wieder beim Händler. Erneut bin ich froh, auf seine Unterstützung bauen zu können.


----------



## Schulmeister (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Endlich habe ich mein Reaction GTC SL bekommen! Ein wirklich schönes Bike.
Heute wollte ich es fertig machen, d.h. einstellen, Lenker/Vorbau tauschen etc.
Da bemerke ich: Die Schaltzüge sind vollkommen bescheuert verlegt! Der vom rechten STI kommende Außenzug geht auch in den rechts am Rahmen liegenden Anschlag, der linke geht links in den Rahmen. Das hat zur Folge, dass die viel zu langen Außenzüge sich oben vorm Lenker in einer schicken "Acht" überkreuzen, also erst auf die andere Seite des Rahmens laufen, dann dort wieder zurückgebogen werden, um auf der selben Rahmenseite, von der sie gestartet sind, im Unterrohr zu verschwinden.
Eine vernünftige Zugverlegung würde vom linken STI in sauberem Radius ins rechte Rahmenloch verschwinden und umgekehrt.

Sind bei Euch die Züge auch so bescheuert verlegt? Oder habe ich eine "Montagsverlegung" erwischt?

So kann das keinesfalls bleiben, ich muss die Züge neu verlegen. An sich kein Problem, schon hundert mal gemacht, bloß noch nicht in einem Rahmen mit innen verlegten Zügen! Schöner Mist .

Zu allem Überfluss kann man auch nur die jeweils unteren Anschläge der Außenzüge vom Rahmen abschrauben, die beiden Oberen sind eingenietet und überlackiert. Wenn ich nun die Innenzüge komplett rausziehe, wie bekomme ich sie am besten wieder in den anderen "Ausgang" am unteren Rahmenteil? Sie sollten sich im Rahmeninneren ruhig kreuzen dürfen.
Ne Schnur an den Zug zu binden hilft ja nichts, da die Zugführung ja oben im Rahmen falsch ist.

Wie bekommt man also am besten den oben eingesteckten Innenzug unter der rechten Kettenstrebe bzw. am Tretlager wieder hinausgezogen? Gibts nen tollen Trick, außer einfach ewig rumzuangeln?

1000 Dank & LG!

Chris


----------



## S.D. (2. Mai 2010)

@Schulmeister:

Wenn ich mir die Bilder hier vom Reaction GTC so ansehe, dann sind die Züger bei Dir wohl tatsächlich falsch verlegt.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulmeister (2. Mai 2010)

S.D. schrieb:


> @Schulmeister:
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Bilder hier vom Reaction GTC so ansehe, dann sind die Züger bei Dir wohl tatsächlich falsch verlegt.
> 
> Gruß



Ja, das sehe ich auch gerade, wo ich hier die anderen Fotos der GTCs anschaue. Wie zur Hölle ist denn sowas passiert?
Und vor allem: Wie mache ich das wieder rückgängig?

MAYDAY!!

LG!

Chris


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Mai 2010)

Mh klingt doof. Keine ahnung. wenns überhaupt ne lösung gibt, dann ne sehr sehr fummelige, so wie bei vielen triathlon rädern.. Ne speiche, bzw. mehrere, oder irgendwas anderes in der richtung haben sich bei letzteren immer bewährt


----------



## Reaction_Pro_1 (3. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen an alle, 

war gerade im Hof um da mal nach zusehen und auch bei mir sind die Züge vom linken und rechten Schalter auf der gleichen Seite eingefädelt.

Da ich beim Wechsel auf XT Schalter anwesend war, kann ich sagen das es ca. 10 min dauert die Schaltzüge zu tauschen. Fummelig ist nur den Zug aus dem Rahmen unten raus zu bekommen, aber mit einer Fahradspreiche ging es wunderbar. 

Jetzt stehe ich nur vor der Frage ob es sich lohnt das zu ändern bzw. reicht dann mein Zug für das Schaltwerk in der Länge  noch 

Auf den Bildern im Netz ist überwiegend zu sehen das die Züge wie bei unseren Rädern verbaut sind. Liegt vermutlich am Monteur und seiner guten Laune wie er die Züge verlegt. ;-)


Grüße
Thomas


----------



## DeLocke (3. Mai 2010)

Wie ich auf SRAM gewechselt habe musste ich es machen, ist schon etwas Fummelarbeit, aber es geht.


----------



## Schulmeister (3. Mai 2010)

Reaction_Pro_1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen an alle,
> 
> war gerade im Hof um da mal nach zusehen und auch bei mir sind die Züge vom linken und rechten Schalter auf der gleichen Seite eingefädelt.
> 
> ...



Hmm....das beruhigt mich schon mal etwas. Aber wie genau habt Ihr das gemacht? Rahmen hochkannt gestellt? Oder wie bekommt man den Zug in die Kettenstrebe?
Und vor allem über das Tretlagergehäuse nach oben an den Umwerfer? 

Läuft der "von selbst" das hin, weil er irgendwie geführt wird?
Oder wie habt Ihr das gemacht?

Für ein paar genauere Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!

LG!

Chris


----------



## Cortezsi (3. Mai 2010)

Was ich jetzt nicht verstehe:
Warum läßt Du Dir vom Händler nicht die Züge richtig verlegen?
Warum legst Du da selbst Hand an? Du hast ja auch dafür gutes Geld bezahlt, um ein ordentlich aufgebautes Rad zu bekommen.


----------



## Reaction_Pro_1 (3. Mai 2010)

Unter dem Tretlager ist eine Öffnung mit einen Plasteteil versehen die mein Händler heraus genommen hatte um die Züge durch zu bekommen.

Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage ob es ein Mangel darstellt den der Händler kostenfrei beseitigen muss oder ob es nicht grundsätzlich egal ist auf welcher Seite die Züge verlaufen. Es geht dabei nicht um Optik! 


Grüße
Thomas


----------



## maggo86 (3. Mai 2010)

ich wollt gerade sagen;meint ihr nicht es ist egal wie die züge verlaufen???bei mir ist es näml genauso und mich stört das überhaupt nicht!


----------



## poochiee (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo schulmeister,

also meine Schaltzüge beim "gtc pro" sind auch rechts-rechts bzw. links-links verlegt. Allerdings sind die Dinger so kurz dass sie sich bei mir nicht überkreuzen und daher auch nicht stören.

Das andere "Kabelgewirr" vorm Lenker nervt mich da schon mehr. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal schnell kürzen müssen.

Gruß poochiee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulmeister (3. Mai 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt nicht verstehe:
> Warum läßt Du Dir vom Händler nicht die Züge richtig verlegen?
> Warum legst Du da selbst Hand an? Du hast ja auch dafür gutes Geld bezahlt, um ein ordentlich aufgebautes Rad zu bekommen.



Prinzipiell hast du Recht, allerdings habe ich bisher alle meine Räder selber aufgebaut und eingestellt. Ich bin da recht pingelig und habe es noch nie erlebt, dass ein Händler beispielsweise die Züge perfekt auf meine Sitz- (und damit Vorbau-/Lenker-) Position ablängt. Ich bin da recht oldschool - keines meiner Räder hat nach dem Kauf jemals wieder eine Händlerwerkstatt gesehen und das wird auch so bleiben. 
Ich habe selber lange genug in der Branche gejobbt um zu wissen, dass dort häufig gemurkst wird bzw. krasser Zeitmangel herrscht. Da könnte ich ein Buch darüber schreiben, wieviele arglose Kunden schon mit dem letzten Mist (was die Werkstattarbeiten angeht) abgespeist wurden. Es gab sogar Fälle, wo ein Schrauber ein BSA-Tretlager in einen italienischen Rahmen gedreht hat. Der Kunde fährt vermutlich heute noch damit rum......aber wehe, er muss das Lager mal wechseln.......Und das waren keine Einzelfälle. Die meisten der Schrauber sind halt auch leider ungelernte und unterbezahlte Kräfte.

Wenn ich es selber mache, weiß ich auch, dass es ordentlich ist. Deshalb - no Händler. 

Bevor es jetzt Proteste hagelt: Es gibt sicherlich auch gute Händler mit guten Werkstätten. Mir sind bloß noch keine begegnet.

Chris


----------



## Schulmeister (3. Mai 2010)

Reaction_Pro_1 schrieb:


> Unter dem Tretlager ist eine Öffnung mit einen Plasteteil versehen die mein Händler heraus genommen hatte um die Züge durch zu bekommen.
> 
> Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage ob es ein Mangel darstellt den der Händler kostenfrei beseitigen muss oder ob es nicht grundsätzlich egal ist auf welcher Seite die Züge verlaufen. Es geht dabei nicht um Optik!
> 
> ...



Mir ist schon klar, dass die unteren Zuganschläge abnehmbar sind. Sie sollten übrigens aus Alu sein, nicht aus Plastik.
Dennoch ist mir nicht klar, ob es z.B. Liner gibt, die die Zugführung im Rahmen vorgeben (das wäre sehr schlecht, weil auf Dauer nicht sauber zu halten) oder ob die Züge "frei" im Rahmen laufen. Das wäre gut - dann bekomme ich auch das Einfädeln irgendwie hin.

Es stellt übrigens tatsächlich einen Funktionsmangel dar, denn die Züge laufen wesentlich schwergängiger. Es sind halt einfach mehr und engere Krümmungsradien nötig bei rechts-rechts und links-links-Verlegung. Ich werde das auf jeden Fall ändern.

Mir ist vollkommen schleierhaft, wie man sowas machen kann. Das ist einfach nur dämlich und das weiß auch jeder erfahrene Schrauber.


----------



## Schulmeister (3. Mai 2010)

poochiee schrieb:


> Hallo schulmeister,
> 
> also meine Schaltzüge beim "gtc pro" sind auch rechts-rechts bzw. links-links verlegt. Allerdings sind die Dinger so kurz dass sie sich bei mir nicht überkreuzen und daher auch nicht stören.
> 
> ...



Ok, dann hast Du wahrscheinlich einen größeren Rahmen!
Ich fahre 16 Zoll und habe außerdem eine klassische Race-Position eingestellt - Null Spacer unterm Vorbau und den Vorbau mit negativer Neigung (also nach unten). Lenker nur 92 cm über dem Boden. Dazu noch einen sehr schmalen (52 cm) Ritchey WCS-Lenker montiert. Dadurch kommen die STIs bis auf einen Abstand von 18 cm. Das ist meine perfekte Sitzposition zum Gas geben .
Und genau deshalb muss ich bei allen Rädern erstmal die Züge vernünftig kürzen und verlegen.


----------



## DeLocke (3. Mai 2010)

Also hier mal meine Erfahrungen vom Schaltwerk/Schalthebel tausch:

- die Züge liegen frei im Rahmen, keine Führungen
- die Schaltzughüllen enden direkt nach dem "eintauchen" ins Unterrohr
- der Schaltwerkzug fürs Schaltwerk liegt komplett frei im Rahmen und geht unter dem Tretlager wieder ins freie
- der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer hat eine im Rahmen liegend Hülle (sieht man wenn man die Öffnung unter dem Tretlager aufmacht) bzw. einen kleinen schwarzen Schlauch beim Austritt der Leitung am Umwerfer
- diese Hülle kann abgenommen werden und später wieder, wenn der Schaltzug am Tretlager ist, wieder draufgeschoben werden.

Ich würde folgendermaßen jetzt vorgehen:
- Alte Schaltzüge raus
- Hülle für Umwerferzug raus
- Schaltzug Schaltwerk wieder reinfummeln 
- Schaltug Umwerfer wieder reinfummeln bis er aus dem unteren Lochen aus dem Tretlager schaut, dann Hülle wieder drüber schieben, dann Schaltzug mit Hülle wieder ins Umwerferloch stecken

Beachten sollte man das die oberen Schaltzughüllen (Lenker - Unterrohr) richtig in dieser Halterung am Rahmen sitzen.

Hoffe konnte euch etwas helfen.


----------



## Schulmeister (3. Mai 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Also hier mal meine Erfahrungen vom Schaltwerk/Schalthebel tausch:
> 
> - die Züge liegen frei im Rahmen, keine Führungen
> - die Schaltzughüllen enden direkt nach dem "eintauchen" ins Unterrohr
> ...



Ah, super! Das ist doch schon mal ne gute Anleitung! Ein paar Fragen noch - ich bin leider diese Woche bis Freitag beruflich unterwegs und kann deshalb nicht an mein Rad, daher diese Nachfrage:



DeLocke schrieb:


> - der Schaltwerkzug fürs Schaltwerk liegt komplett frei im Rahmen und  geht unter dem Tretlager wieder ins freie
> - der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer hat eine im Rahmen liegend Hülle (sieht  man wenn man die Öffnung unter dem Tretlager aufmacht) bzw. einen  kleinen schwarzen Schlauch beim Austritt der Leitung am Umwerfer
> - diese Hülle kann abgenommen werden und später wieder, wenn der  Schaltzug am Tretlager ist, wieder draufgeschoben werden.



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann kommt der Schaltzug für das Schaltwerk bei meinem Rahmen eher auf der Mitte der rechten Kettenstrebe aus dem Rahemn, oder vertue ich mich da? Ich habe deswegen soclhe Bedenken gehabt, dass man den doofen Zug aus dem Unterrohr wieder ins "richtige Loch" in der Kettenstrebe bekommt.
Geht das wirklich einfach mit schieben und ein bißchen schütteln? Hilft es, den Rahmen dabei schräg zu halten?



DeLocke schrieb:


> - der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer hat eine im Rahmen liegend Hülle (sieht  man wenn man die Öffnung unter dem Tretlager aufmacht) bzw. einen  kleinen schwarzen Schlauch beim Austritt der Leitung am Umwerfer
> - diese Hülle kann abgenommen werden und später wieder, wenn der  Schaltzug am Tretlager ist, wieder draufgeschoben werden.



Ich habe bei einem ersten schnellen Blick aufs Rad an dem Loch über dem Tretlager, aus dem der Zug herauskommt, so eine Art Gummi-Metall-Führungshülse gesehen. Meinst Du diese? Lässt sie sich aus dem Rahmen herausziehen? Oder verstehe ich das falsch?

Gibt es tatsächlich eine Öffnung unter dem Tretlagergehäuse, die man nutzen kann? Wie ist sie verschlossen? 

Tausend Dank schon mal für Deine Tips - freue mich schon auf Freitag, wenn ich mich das erste Mal in Ruhe mit der Kiste in meine Werkstatt zurückziehen kann.

Achso, letzte Frage: Ich denke, Du hast die Züge bereits gewechselt bzw. korrekt neu verlegt, oder? Wie lange hat das ca. gedauert?
Ist es alleine machbar oder soll ich schon mal meine Freundin für Freitag Abend zum Zugwechsel buchen  ?

LG!

Chris


----------



## DeLocke (3. Mai 2010)

> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann kommt der Schaltzug für das Schaltwerk bei meinem Rahmen eher auf der Mitte der rechten Kettenstrebe aus dem Rahemn, oder vertue ich mich da? Ich habe deswegen soclhe Bedenken gehabt, dass man den doofen Zug aus dem Unterrohr wieder ins "richtige Loch" in der Kettenstrebe bekommt.
> Geht das wirklich einfach mit schieben und ein bißchen schütteln? Hilft es, den Rahmen dabei schräg zu halten?



Genau rechte Kettenstrebe. Das klappt ganz gut, Notfalls einen Draht biegen um nach dem Zug im Rahmen zu "fischen"




> Ich habe bei einem ersten schnellen Blick aufs Rad an dem Loch über dem Tretlager, aus dem der Zug herauskommt, so eine Art Gummi-Metall-Führungshülse gesehen. Meinst Du diese? Lässt sie sich aus dem Rahmen herausziehen? Oder verstehe ich das falsch?



Genau die Metallhülse ist fest im Rahmen, darüber ist noch eine Art Schmutz Schutz. Aber in dieser Metallhülse ist noch ein Schlauch indem der Schaltzug drinne ist. Diesen Schlauch kannste aus dem Rahmen aus dem Loch am Trtelager Rausziehen, dann den neuen Zug einfädeln, Schlauch wieder drüber und dann den Schaltug wieder durch diese Metallhülse fädeln.



> Gibt es tatsächlich eine Öffnung unter dem Tretlagergehäuse, die man nutzen kann? Wie ist sie verschlossen?


Das Loch befindet sich an der Stelle wo der Zug des Schaltwerks aus der Kettenstrebe kommt. Dort musste eine Inbusschraube lösen und kannst dann diesen Zugausgang vergrößern

Tausend Dank schon mal für Deine Tips - freue mich schon auf Freitag, wenn ich mich das erste Mal in Ruhe mit der Kiste in meine Werkstatt zurückziehen kann.



> Achso, letzte Frage: Ich denke, Du hast die Züge bereits gewechselt bzw. korrekt neu verlegt, oder? Wie lange hat das ca. gedauert?
> Ist es alleine machbar oder soll ich schon mal meine Freundin für Freitag Abend zum Zugwechsel buchen  ?


Also wenn mal weiß wie es geht, dann gehts ruck-zuck. Ich würde mal sagen 1 Stunde beim zweiten mal und zwei Stunden beim ersten mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulmeister (3. Mai 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> G
> 
> 
> Das Loch befindet sich an der Stelle wo der Zug des Schaltwerks aus der Kettenstrebe kommt. Dort musste eine Inbusschraube lösen und kannst dann diesen Zugausgang vergrößern



Ah, DAS Loch meist du! Ich dachte an eine Extra-Öffnung unterm Tretlager. Hatte mich schon gefragt, wieso ich die noch nicht gesehen habe beim Notieren der Seriennummer .

Ich hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass das Austrittsloch des Schaltwerkzuges in der Kettenstrebe weit genug Richtung Tretlager liegt, um auch zum Einfädeln des Umwerferzuges nützlich zu sein. 
Dein Bericht hat mir auf jeden Fall Mut gemacht, am WE diese besch..... verlegten Schaltzüge komplett rauszurupfen, abzulängen und neu zu verlegen. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten!

Nochmals vielen Dank!

LG

Chris


----------



## DeLocke (7. Mai 2010)

Schulmeister schrieb:


> Ah, DAS Loch meist du! Ich dachte an eine Extra-Öffnung unterm Tretlager. Hatte mich schon gefragt, wieso ich die noch nicht gesehen habe beim Notieren der Seriennummer .
> 
> Ich hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass das Austrittsloch des Schaltwerkzuges in der Kettenstrebe weit genug Richtung Tretlager liegt, um auch zum Einfädeln des Umwerferzuges nützlich zu sein.
> Dein Bericht hat mir auf jeden Fall Mut gemacht, am WE diese besch..... verlegten Schaltzüge komplett rauszurupfen, abzulängen und neu zu verlegen.
> ...




Kannst ja mal kurzes Feedback geben, muss eh noch Bremsleitungen kürzen dann würde ich das mit den Zügen tauschen auch gerade in einem Rutsch machen.


----------



## maggo86 (7. Mai 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal kurzes Feedback geben, muss eh noch Bremsleitungen kürzen dann würde ich das mit den Zügen tauschen auch gerade in einem Rutsch machen.



warum stört euch das denn eigtnlich so sehr???is doch eigentl wurst in welches loch die züge verlaufen,oder?.........was mich viel mehr stört,ist die tatsache,dass durch einige züge die farbe abreiben vorne im bereich des logos....wenn das so weiter geht sieht man bald das blanke carbon!!


----------



## Groudon (7. Mai 2010)

dann mach dir SCHUTZfolie drunter und solche GUMMIwürstchen drüber  halten bei mir WUNDERbar den Lack in Ordnung

nich immer jammern


----------



## Reaction_Pro_1 (7. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mir von Cube noch solche Rahmenschutzaufkleber schicken lassen da meine nicht ganz korrekt unter den Leitungen saßen und auch über kurz oder lang den Lack ruiniert hätten.


Grüße


----------



## mooly2 (7. Mai 2010)

Mmh, verstehe nicht, wie hier einige auf ein Gewicht von ca 10,3 kg mit den Shimano-Click-Pedalen beim Race in der Serienausstattung kommen... Ich habe jetzt einige Male gewogen und komme mit meinem 22"-Rahmen und den Pedalen auf ca. 10,85 kg.
Die Waage habe ich überprüft, da gibt es eine Abweichung von vielleicht 30g, aber keine 400-500g. Habe jetzt einige Teile getauscht und komme nun endlich Richtung 10,3 kg. Hat eigentlich jemand eine Liste mit Daten von ordentlich gewogen Teilen des Race??


----------



## maggo86 (7. Mai 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> dann mach dir SCHUTZfolie drunter und solche GUMMIwürstchen drüber  halten bei mir WUNDERbar den Lack in Ordnung
> 
> nich immer jammern



was heisst den hier jammern......man kann ja wohl erwarten das an einem 2000euro bike alles passt auch die schutzfolien,oder nicht?....abe ris ja auch egal,ich geh morgen transparentefolie kaufen und gut is....


----------



## DeLocke (7. Mai 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> was heisst den hier jammern......man kann ja wohl erwarten das an einem 2000euro bike alles passt auch die schutzfolien,oder nicht?....abe ris ja auch egal,ich geh morgen transparentefolie kaufen und gut is....



Ja an der ein oder anderen Stelle hab ich auch noch mit etwas Folie nachgeholfen!


----------



## Schulmeister (8. Mai 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> warum stört euch das denn eigtnlich so sehr???is doch eigentl wurst in welches loch die züge verlaufen,oder?.........was mich viel mehr stört,ist die tatsache,dass durch einige züge die farbe abreiben vorne im bereich des logos....wenn das so weiter geht sieht man bald das blanke carbon!!



Das ist absolut nicht Wurst! Die Züge laufen beschissen im Vergleich zur korrekten Verlegung! Außerdem sieht es höchst peinlich aus, so rumzufahren. Man outet sich direkt als Noob 
Ich habe es gestern  Abend geschafft, die Schaltzüge neu zu verlegen, diesmal in die richtigen Löcher (linkes STI-> rechtes Loch und umgekehrt). Der Vorteil daran ist nebenbei gesagt, dass nichts mehr scheuert! Die Züge berühren den Rahmen nur noch bei Lenkeinschlägen größer 60 °, und das kommt sehr selten vor. 
Kurzbericht: 
1.) Es ist ne schweinemäßige Wursterei! Dauert zu zweit ca. 1,5 std. Alleine ist das nicht möglich.
2.) Essentiell sind Taschenlampe, zwei ungekürzte (!) Züge und ein Montageständer, in den man das Rad auch hochkant einklemmen kann, zwei unterschiedliche lange Pinzetten, etwas biegsamen, aber robusten Draht (zum Haken basteln).
3.) Es ist absolut wichtig, auf die neuen Züge Liner draufzuschieben (min 30 - 40 cm), sonst scheuern die im Rahmen von Innen an der Unterseite des Tretlagers und sägen da irgendwann eine Kerbe rein. 
4.) Wenn die Züge einmal richtig laufen, ist es danach einfach, mittels von hinten draufgeschobener Liner den nächsten Zugwechsel zu machen. Dann nutzt man die Liner einfach als Führungsröhrchen:
Dazu zuerst einen langen, neuen Liner von unten (also vom Zugende)  auf den alten Zug schieben, bis er oben am Rahmen rauskommt (zuvor den alten, kurzen Liner entfernen). Dann den Liner oben festhalten und den alten Zug rausziehen. Danch kann man den neuen Zug durch den langen Liner einfach an seinen neuen Platz schieben. Neuen Zug unten festhalten und den Liner wieder rausziehen. Nun noch einen neuen, kurzen Liner auf den neuen Zug, um das Tretlager gegen Scheuern zu Schützen - fertig.
Nach diesem Prinzip ist es sehr leicht - aber nur, wenn die Züge bereits oben richtig verlegt sind.

Good Luck!

Christian

PS: Diese besch......Formula R1 sind sauschwer einzustellen, muss ich feststellen. Man schafft es kaum, die Dinger schleiffrei auf die Scheiben zu setzen. Bin echt am Fluchen!


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Mai 2010)

Bist du die bremsen schon gefahren? Formula R1 (eigtl. allgemein die formulas) lassen sich nur nach einbremsen und nen paar kilometern richtig einstellen  Stells einfach einigermaßen gscheit ein und dann fahr. zieh die bremsen ruhig en paar mal auf anschlag und dann "tritt sich das fest"und du wirst sehen.oo es tut, welch wunder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mich heute auch meinen Zügen gewidmet..und was soll ich sagen, alles halb so wild. hab mir die situation am rahmen nach den aussagen hier viel schlimmer vorgestellt!
Angefangen hab ich mal so, dass ich den schaltzug ausgespannt habe und die alukappe unten weg. habs mir gut angeschaut und dann meine überlegte taktik angewendet:


Material:
4 Schrumpfschläuche
1 Feuerzeug
2 neue Schalzüge (danach wiederverwendbar)
1 Bremsenreiniger (oder entfetter)
1 Fingerspitzengefühl 

1. erstmal nehmt ihr das ende des bereits verlegten Zuges (den des umwerfers müsst ihr erst noch durch die aufschraubbare öffnung bekommen - was kein problem darstellt - weder das ein, noch ausfädeln) und entfettet es gründlich. danach nehmt ihr das ende ohne kopf eines neuen schaltzuges und entefettet dieses auch

2. fädelt die enden durch einen schrumpfschlauch (überlappend) ein und schrumpft den dann mit nem feuerzeug.. s. Bild






3. jetzt vorsichtig (hat bei mir bombenfest gehalten, aber vorsicht is immer besser!) nach vorne rausziehen. (der neue zug sollte hinten natürlich noch drausen sein). 

Die schritte bis hierhin macht ihr mit beiden Zügen

4. jetzt könnt ihr vorne nach dem rausziehen vom alten zug die züge wieder trennen. Da auf beiden seiten jetzt immernoch züge drin sind, könnt ihr frei wählen in welches ende ihr reinwollt. 

5. Um den neuen zug durhczubekommen einfach wieder schrumpschlauf und das ganze in die andere richtung. aussenhülle bitte schon drauf machen, sonst gehts euch wie mir  

Sodala und schwupp di wupp habt ihr neue züge drin. das hat keine 10 min und das alleine gedauert  Habt ihrs kapiert?


----------



## DeLocke (10. Mai 2010)

Ich bring dir die Tage mal mein Bike vorbei, dann kannste das ja auch machen.

in der Zwischenzeit fahr ich ne runde mit deinem


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Mai 2010)

hehe kannst du tun Dann wirst du aber wohl noch das "blei-stereo" nehmen müssen, denn das reaction muss ich erst noch einstellen und setupen und was man halt so an kleinscheiss machen muss.. 
Ist aber echt ganz simpel..


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2010)

Habs mal vorerst fahrbar zusammengezimmert.. Mal schaun obs so bleibt. feststeht, das der sackschwerer LRS und vermutlich die schweren syntace brocken noch fliegen..aber der rest ist so ganz gut 

stereo-reaction: gutes team 











Hab bisher Kurbel, schaltwerk+hebel, kassette (hat optisch einfach sein müssen) und sattel gepimpt  Züge habe ich wie oben geschrieben anders verlegt. auf den ersten 10km konnte ich nix feststelle, was mich gestört hätte; ausser den griffen. boah ne, die kann ich gar nicht haben.

wiegt so wie steht noch unter den magischen 10kg, aber nur n bisschen


----------



## mooly2 (12. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Habs mal vorerst fahrbar zusammengezimmert.. Mal schaun obs so bleibt. feststeht, das der sackschwerer LRS und vermutlich die schweren syntace brocken noch fliegen..aber der rest ist so ganz gut
> 
> stereo-reaction: gutes team
> 
> ...


 
Gefällt mir schon sehr gut! 
Die Syntace-Teile + die Sattelstütze habe ich an meinem Race auch gegen Ritchey-Teile getauscht. Das hat mir einiges an Gewicht gespart.

Welcher LRS schwebt dir denn so vor?


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2010)

Puh da fragst was..
Felgen werden wahrsch.. NoTubes Olympic und nabenmäig schwank ich noch..evtl. tuns 240ger von DT oder evtl. Amarican Classic..das wäre dann ein 1400-1500gr. LRS. Weiß aber wie gesagt noch nicht was ich wirklich nehme. 

Bei den Anbauteile greif ich dann höchstwahrsch. zu KCNC


----------



## deathmetal (12. Mai 2010)

Sieht sehr gut aus das SL. 
Mein Race wiegt unter 10kg, auch knapp. Da liegts aber am LRS, denn die Dinger die Cube drauf macht sind echt "bleischwer". 
Auch die Sattelstütze, Sattel und Lenker brachten noch ein wenig. 

So ne schöne Kurbel hab ich aber nicht, die is schon sehr lecker


----------



## Semmerl (12. Mai 2010)

Hab mein GTC pro gestern vom Händler abgeholt, ist noch zimlich original....

Doch ich denke mal der LRS wird wohl das erste zu tauschen werden, wie man hier schon öfter lesen kann. Habt iihr da irgendwelche Tipps was eine gute Alternative ist, kenn mich auf dem Sektor noch gar nicht aus.


----------



## deathmetal (13. Mai 2010)

Semmerl schrieb:


> Hab mein GTC pro gestern vom Händler abgeholt, ist noch zimlich original....
> 
> Doch ich denke mal der LRS wird wohl das erste zu tauschen werden, wie man hier schon öfter lesen kann. Habt iihr da irgendwelche Tipps was eine gute Alternative ist, kenn mich auf dem Sektor noch gar nicht aus.



Kommt drauf an wie viel du grade ausgeben willst. American Classic MTB26 oder Easton XC One find ich jetzt recht gut. 
Mavic oder DT sind natürlich auch super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Semmerl (13. Mai 2010)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort. Also die American Classic würden schon sehr gut passen in weiss.
Hab ich das richtig erfasst, dass ich bei den Naben am VR 100mm und HR 135mm benötige?? Wie gesagt bin auf dem Sekter noch ziemlich Noob ;-)


----------



## deathmetal (13. Mai 2010)

Semmerl schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die Antwort. Also die American Classic würden schon sehr gut passen in weiss.
> Hab ich das richtig erfasst, dass ich bei den Naben am VR 100mm und HR 135mm benötige?? Wie gesagt bin auf dem Sekter noch ziemlich Noob ;-)



Oh, das kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen. 
Zumindest hätten die bei mir soweit ich vom Händler gesagt bekommen hatte, auch gepasst. 
Also sollten die ja auch bei dir passen.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (13. Mai 2010)

@Andi 3001 gefällt mir sehr gut dein GTC..... 

hier mal Reaction in Action
Gewicht ohne Trinkflaschen knapp unter 9


----------



## Mr_Tea (18. Mai 2010)

Den ersten Marathon Renneinsatz hat mein Bike jetzt hinter sich gebracht- absolut geil! Alle anfänglichen Sorgen sind weggeweht, purer Euphorie gewichen. Die Bedingungen waren schwierig, das Bike mit ner Matschschicht überzogen- dennoch absolut präzise Schaltvorgänge dank Sram X.9- Bremsen haben nicht einmal gequitscht, der Druckpunkt ist konstant geblieben- und natürlich der herrliche Vortrieb beim Ansetzen von Sprints. Von der Gabel ganz zu schweigen. Ich bin jetzt rundrum glücklich


----------



## DeLocke (19. Mai 2010)

So heute mal Bremsleitungen gekürzt und die Schaltzüge verlegt! Dabei mal gerade noch Kurbel gefettet!

Morgen gehts dann wieder biken!


----------



## foppa (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen. Mein Reaction GTC SL steht schon seit Ende Februar bei mir im Keller. Leider hab ich es noch nie gesehen da ich mich seit eniger Zeit im Ausland aufhalte.
Habe vom meinem Bruder allerdings ein paar Bilder geschickt bekommen. Ich freu mich echt schon riesig auf das Bike. Allerdings ist mir beim Bilder gucken dann auch direkt die Verlegung der Züge aufgefallen. Ich bin da ganz ehrlich, ich ändere es auch der Optik wegen. Sonst ärgert mich das jeden Tag.

Aber mal aus rein technischer Sicht. Meiner Meinung nach müsste das kostenlos vom Händler/Versender korrigiert werden. Denn die Schaltperformance kann ja nicht so gut sein wie bei einen sauber verlegten Zug in einem gescheiten Winkel. Jedenfalls möchte ich mich nicht bei einen 2000euro Bike mit sowas zufrieden stellen lasen. Wie seht ihr das?

Und ich hab da mal noch ne Frage. Falls ich es selber ändere, würde ich direkt auf SRAM X.0 und X.0 Drehfriffschalter wechseln. Hat die schon jemand verbaut. Vertragen die sich mit der Remote der Fox. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Wünsche Euch viel Spass beim biken, ich muss leider noch n bisschen warten.

Viele Grüße

noch etwas. kann ich das SRAM X.0 mit mittellangen Käfig nehmen, oder muss ich lang nehmen so wie es ja eigentlich Serienmäßig immer verbaut ist?
Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (20. Mai 2010)

foppa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Mein Reaction GTC SL steht schon seit Ende Februar bei mir im Keller. Leider hab ich es noch nie gesehen da ich mich seit eniger Zeit im Ausland aufhalte.
> Habe vom meinem Bruder allerdings ein paar Bilder geschickt bekommen. Ich freu mich echt schon riesig auf das Bike. Allerdings ist mir beim Bilder gucken dann auch direkt die Verlegung der Züge aufgefallen. Ich bin da ganz ehrlich, ich ändere es auch der Optik wegen. Sonst ärgert mich das jeden Tag.
> 
> Aber mal aus rein technischer Sicht. Meiner Meinung nach müsste das kostenlos vom Händler/Versender korrigiert werden. Denn die Schaltperformance kann ja nicht so gut sein wie bei einen sauber verlegten Zug in einem gescheiten Winkel. Jedenfalls möchte ich mich nicht bei einen 2000euro Bike mit sowas zufrieden stellen lasen. Wie seht ihr das?
> ...



Hallo,

ich hab auch das GTC SL und habe auch auf SRAM X.0 Schaltwerk und Drehgriffschalter gewechsel. Funktioniert problemlos, allerdings wird es durch den Remote Hebel von Fox ganz schön knapp am Lenker, aber es geht.

Ich hab den medium Cage, machste halt zwei Kettenglieder raus und dann passt das wieder.


----------



## foppa (20. Mai 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab auch das GTC SL und habe auch auf SRAM X.0 Schaltwerk und Drehgriffschalter gewechsel. Funktioniert problemlos, allerdings wird es durch den Remote Hebel von Fox ganz schön knapp am Lenker, aber es geht.
> 
> Ich hab den medium Cage, machste halt zwei Kettenglieder raus und dann passt das wieder.



Cool, danke für die schenelle Antwort. Magst du vielleicht mal n Bild von deinen Cockpit Posten. Aber auch dein Schaltwer würd mich interessieren.
MfG


----------



## DeLocke (20. Mai 2010)

foppa schrieb:


> Cool, danke für die schenelle Antwort. Magst du vielleicht mal n Bild von deinen Cockpit Posten. Aber auch dein Schaltwer würd mich interessieren.
> MfG



Ja kann ich machen. Wird aber wohl erst heute Abend gehen!


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Mai 2010)

Das mittlere geht wohl doch ganz gut was?! ich hab mir das auch überlegen müssen und hab wegen schaltperformance und schutz vorm "im koma verschalten" hab ich mich aber für die "angsthasen version", also der langen entschieden..

Bin übrigens sehr zufrieden! Wer nocheinmal behauptet, dass son stück plastik nix aushält, der lügt! hab vorgestern den test gewagt, und hab mich dementsprechend (bei übrigens absoluten mist-verhältnissen) die downhillstrecke runter gequält. Treppe, umsetzen, steinfelder, urzelpassagen. Alles machbar...zwar deutlich alngsamer als mim stereo (was wohl eher auf den verwöhnten fully fahrer zurückfällt, als aufs rad), aber dennoch ohne probleme. Solche abfahrten werden nicht zur gewohnheit für das ding, aber gehen tuts! und das wollte ich wissen...erstes kleines rennen hats auch schon hintersich. Ich glauber aber, dass ich doch nen leichtenm LRS brauch.
Achja..und von der bremse bin ich sehr sehr sehr begeistert! und wo wir gerade bei kritik sind: Das blech hat erfolgreich die kette(warum auch immer sie runtergerutscht ist) vom rahmen abgehaöten..Allerdings schleiffts jetzt. Hmm, da werd ich wohl noch bisssle basteln müssen. Und Spacer kommt raus, vorbau anders rum..aktuell sitz ich ja noch in couch-position aufm rad 

Fazit: Bis jetzt hochzufrieden.

+ Bremsen
+ Handling
+ (blockierbare) Gabel
+ Vortrieb (mit leichten laufräern noch besser)
+ Komfort und steifigkeit finden nen guten kompromiss!

- Bremsen quietschen/ruckeln/vibrieren.. aber das sollte nicht so schlimm sein
- Blech am Tretlager


----------



## Schulmeister (20. Mai 2010)

foppa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Mein Reaction GTC SL steht schon seit Ende Februar bei mir im Keller. Leider hab ich es noch nie gesehen da ich mich seit eniger Zeit im Ausland aufhalte.



So, dann mal hier ein paar Bildchen von meinem GTC, in frisch geputztem und leicht getuneten Zustand:
























Ich habe bisher folgendes modifiziert:


Laufräder -> Fulcrum Red Metal 3 (kaum Aufpreis dank ebay ) ca. - 180 g
Vorbau/Lenker -> Ritchey WCS matt  ca. -150 g
Schnellspanner tune AC 16/17 ca. -75 g
Sattel Flite ca. -70 g
Griffe -> Ritchey WCS ca. - 50 g
 Die genauen Einzelgewichte habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand, aber in Summe macht dies exakt 512 g Ersparnis gegenüber der Serie, sodass die Kiste aktuell mit Hörnchen, Flaschenhalter und Polar-Anbauteilen für den CS 600 echte 9,9 kg wiegt.

Weiteres (bezahlbares) Leichtbau-Potential schlummert in der Sattelstütze (aber nur ca. 50 g, wenn man was richtig Stabiles will) und in den Pedalen (auch nur knapp 50 g, wenn man bei Shimano bleiben will).

Das werde ich demnächst noch machen, dann habe ich ein 9,8 kg-Radel für gerade mal 2000,- Tacken, das ist doch sehr ordentlich.

Fahrverhalten ist tadellos, berghoch gehts wie ne Rakete, im Singletrail sehr wendig, aber nicht zu nervös, bergab ist es halt ein Hardtail - mit nem Fully bin ich schon deutlich flotter im groben Geläuf, aber dafür kauft man sich ja auch kein Hardtail.

Alles in allem ist das Ding ne Wucht!! Schade, dass Cube kaum liefern kann............

PS: Die Züge würde ich auf jeden Fall tauschen! Das Schaltverhalten ist anschließend um Klassen besser! Und besser aussehen tuts auch......


----------



## foppa (20. Mai 2010)

Ui ui ui, jedes mal wenn ich eines von den Dingern sehe steigert sich die Vorfreude nochmal enorm.
Ganz schön leicht dein Rad. Aber wie du auf die 2000 Euro gekommen bist ist mir rätselhaft!

Also, ich denke ich habe schon einen sehr guten Preis bekommen. Steht jetzt in Serienausstattung für 2000 im Keller irgendwo im Ruhrpott. 
Wie kannst du 2000 bezahlt haben bei all den Umbauten die du schon gemacht hast. Und so Ritcheyteile sind ja auch nich immer Schnäppchen.
Auch wenn deine Ausstattung nun so garnicht meins ist. Trotzdem geiles Rad! Bekommst bestimmt ne Menge neidische Blicke.

Achja, für alle glücklichen Besitzer: wusstet ihr schon das unser bike den Red dot Design Award erhalten hat. War mir neu, hab ich gerade gelesen.

Meine Umbaumaßnahmen sollen demnächst so ausschauen:

1. SRAM X.0 +Drehgriffschalter
2. SRAM Kassette mit rotem Alu Trägerstern
3. SRAM Kette (der Vollständigkeit halber) vorne bleibt der Antrieb erstmal wie er ist.
4. Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker & Sattelstütze.
5. Ergon Race Griffe (ich liebe diese Griffe)

so ist es eigentlich, glaube ich momentan, schon fast mein Traumrad!
bin dann sowieso erstmal blank, nach meiner Südhalbkugelreise.


Hilfe ich bekomme einen Krampf wenn ich soviel auf dem iPod schreibe.


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Mai 2010)

Dann schreib am rechner

Meine Umbauten waren änlich wie deine.. Ich hab nur kein anbauteile geraffel, sondern lieber die kurbel und statt drehgriff die trigger. Kassette lohnt sich, das ist der i-tupfen 
Aber lass doch das sackschwere syntace zeug weg. bin zwar auch syntace liebhaber und es hebt ewig ja; aber ist teuer und leider nicht leicht..

Das mit dem Award war mir neu, aber auch schon fast klar.. Hat erst ein Event hinter sich, aber ich musste vier leuten rede und antwort stehen und auf den bildern gucken immer alle richtung unten Ich glaub wir haben da schon was sher sher schönes


----------



## Schulmeister (20. Mai 2010)

foppa schrieb:


> Wie kannst du 2000 bezahlt haben bei all den Umbauten die du schon gemacht hast. Und so Ritcheyteile sind ja auch nich immer Schnäppchen.



Ok, ich habe bezahlt ....... 

85 Euro mehrpreis für die LR (319,- vs 235 Ebay XPW 1600 verkauf)
50,- für die Tune SS
35,- Lenker (Vorbau hatte ich noch) -> Verkauf Syntace Duraflite brachte 28,- Euro
5,- Griffe
Sattel hatte ich ebenfalls noch rumfliegen

Macht in Summe noch nicht mal 150,- euro Aufpreis fürs Tunen. Fürs Radel habe ich 1700,- geben müssen............sind also schlappe 1850. Und den Sattel und die Griffe verticke ich auch noch demnächst 

.......ich liebe Ebay !!!


----------



## Schulmeister (20. Mai 2010)

So, bin dann mal weg - muss radeln


----------



## bikesurfer (20. Mai 2010)

Hi
Endlich ist mein Schätzchen auch da,hat ja nur ein halbes Jahr 
gedauert.
Nach dem Umbau sind noch Rahmen,Gabel und Bremsen orginal
Sattelstütze:Syntace P6 Carbon
Sattel:SLR XC
       Vorbau:F99
       Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon
  Schaltung:XTR
       Kurbel:XTR
   Laufräder:Easton XC one
Gewicht Kmpl.mit Pedalen,Tacho,Flaschenhalter ,Unter 10kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foppa (20. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Aber lass doch das sackschwere syntace zeug weg. bin zwar auch syntace liebhaber und es hebt ewig ja; aber ist teuer und leider nicht leicht.



Ich finde die Parts von Syntace ziemlich schick. Mag es schlicht.
Außerdem ist es eine deutsche Firma, die soweit ich weiß auch in Deutschland produziert.
Dann unterstütze ich das gerne.

Alternative wäre Easton. Das hatte ich an meinem letzten Bike und war super zufrieden!


----------



## Schulmeister (20. Mai 2010)

foppa schrieb:


> Ich finde die Parts von Syntace ziemlich schick. Mag es schlicht.
> Außerdem ist es eine deutsche Firma, die soweit ich weiß auch in Deutschland produziert.



Ich sehe das im Prinzip ähnlich. Habe auch jede Menge Syntace-Parts an meinen anderen Rädern montiert. Und "sackschwer" finde ich die Teile nicht - ok, der Duraflite Alu IST SACKSCHWER (~ 250 g), aber z.B. die Vorbauten (F119/F99) und die Stütze (P6 Carbon) sind echt Ok und dabei einfach x-mal stabiler als so mancher Leichtbaukram.
Ich dachte z.B. mal kurz an eine Stütze von KCNC - sieht schick aus, ist sauleicht........aber dann habe ich mir mal die Klemmung angeschaut und mir gesagt, dass ich wegen ~ 50 g nicht meine Rosette opfern will.
Bleibe bei bewährtem, aber dennoch leichtem Mainstreamzeug. Da weiß man, dass es i. d. Regel auch etwas grenzwertige Aktionen gut übersteht, und zwar viele Jahre.
Ist nur meine persönliche Haltung...........


----------



## Schulmeister (20. Mai 2010)

bikesurfer schrieb:


> Hi
> Endlich ist mein Schätzchen auch da,hat ja nur ein halbes Jahr
> gedauert.
> Nach dem Umbau sind noch Rahmen,Gabel und Bremsen orginal
> ...



WOW! Das ist mal ein sehr geiler aufbau, Respekt! Mir wäre es persönlich für ein Hardtail zu teuer, aber es sind wirklich ausnahmslos Top-Teile dran! Ich schätze mal: m = 9,7 kg...........

Kommt das etwa hin?


----------



## bikesurfer (21. Mai 2010)

Die Komponenten sind zum Teil vom letzten Rad übernommen.
Und ich hatte ja ein halbes Jahr Zeit,um mir das eine oder andere
hier im Bikemarkt zu besorgen
Wenn man die Komponenten sofort abmontiert und verkauft,
ist die Differrenz zu den Tuningteilen nicht so groß.

Gewogen hab ich nur mit einer Personenwaage,die sind 
ungenau


----------



## Schulmeister (21. Mai 2010)

bikesurfer schrieb:


> Gewogen hab ich nur mit einer Personenwaage,die sind
> ungenau



Naja, eine moderne digitale Personenwaage kann bei einer vernünftig gemachten Differenzmessung (Person mit / ohne Rad) durchaus aus +/- 100 g genau sein, sogar ganz easy. 
Kannst ja noch mal nachwiegen, wenn Du so ein Teil hast!


----------



## deathmetal (21. Mai 2010)

Man war das heute schlammig, aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht. 
Ok, das Putzen nicht so arg, aber gehört halt dazu. 






Dumm nur, das wohl n Stein oder so an den Lack geschossen is. Jetzt hab ich da nen Lackabplatzer 
Was mach ich da am besten??? Folie drüber oder farblosen Nagellack????


----------



## bikesurfer (21. Mai 2010)

Schulmeister schrieb:


> WOW! Das ist mal ein sehr geiler aufbau, Respekt! Mir wäre es persönlich für ein Hardtail zu teuer, aber es sind wirklich ausnahmslos Top-Teile dran! Ich schätze mal: m = 9,7 kg...........
> 
> Kommt das etwa hin?


 
Habe nachgewogen
9,7 Kompl. kommt hin
und das ohne jede Gewichtseinschränkung für den Fahrer
(von einigen Laufradherstellern vorgeschrieben),
Wenn man das teilweise schon liest,75kg bei moderater 
Fahrweise!
Was nutzt das leichteste Rad,wenn ich bei jedem Trail
auf meine Laufräder aufpassen muß.


----------



## maggo86 (21. Mai 2010)

bikesurfer schrieb:


> 9,7 Kompl. kommt hin



bei welcher zollgröße??


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Mai 2010)

bikesurfer schrieb:


> Was nutzt das leichteste Rad,wenn ich bei jedem Trail
> auf meine Laufräder aufpassen muß.



rischdisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augustiner1328 (22. Mai 2010)

Dann schmeiss ich mal den Handschuh
Rahmen 18"
Laufräder ZTR Olympic ausgewogen dt 240 cl sapim x ray vorne ro ro hi. RR stans milch
bremse XTR 160 /160 
schaltung XtR komplett kein shadow 
Vorbau F99 Titanschrauben Kappe Kralle Hi Temp 
Lenker Syntace Vector carbon
Griffe Hi temp 11g
Gabel Rs SID TEam
Kurbel XTR
Pedale Eggbeatter titan achse demnächst 4ti
Sattelsütze Sasso poc 15 ti
Sattel SLR
2x Flaschen Halter Sasso 
Schnellspanner Kcnc demnächst tune
Kettenstrebenschutz von Hi temp viel leichter als der von Cube

hab ich was vergessen glaube nicht
gewicht am Haken 8,9 mein gewicht 65kg rennfertig größe 1760mm


----------



## bikesurfer (23. Mai 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> bei welcher zollgröße??



18"


----------



## Schulmeister (23. Mai 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> Dann schmeiss ich mal den Handschuh
> Rahmen 18"
> Laufräder ZTR Olympic ausgewogen dt 240 cl sapim x ray vorne ro ro hi. RR stans milch
> bremse XTR 160 /160
> ...



WOW! Sehr geile Zusammenstellung - da hast Du ja wirklich alles gewichtsoptimiert,was geht. Klasse.
Abgesehen von den Pedalen und den Schnellspannern sind das alles Teile, die ich auch seeeeehr gerne an meinem Rad hätte - wens nur nicht so teuer wäre............


----------



## maggo86 (23. Mai 2010)

bikesurfer schrieb:


> 18"



danke^^.......ich hab 20" und bin gespannt was es wiegt mit meuem lrs(der übrigens seit märz auf sich warten lässt....**kotz**)!!


----------



## Augustiner1328 (23. Mai 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> danke^^.......ich hab 20" und bin gespannt was es wiegt mit meuem lrs(der übrigens seit märz auf sich warten lässt....**kotz**)!!



wer speicht da ein .die grossmutter mit der stricknadel


----------



## maggo86 (24. Mai 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> wer speicht da ein .die grossmutter mit der stricknadel



ich hab keine ahnung.....hersteller kommt wohl mit den speichen nicht nach;alles andere ist da(felgen,naben,nippel...aber keine speichen)!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (25. Mai 2010)

Beim wem knackst denn bei warmen Temperaturen so ab 20° noch der Steuersatz?

Ich hatte den neu gefettet dachte damit wärs jetzt gut, aber nein fängt jetzt wieder an? Was tun?


----------



## deathmetal (25. Mai 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Beim wem knackst denn bei warmen Temperaturen so ab 20° noch der Steuersatz?
> 
> Ich hatte den neu gefettet dachte damit wärs jetzt gut, aber nein fängt jetzt wieder an? Was tun?



Also bei mir is da alles ruhig. Hab heute mal hingehört, aber konnte nichts feststellen.


----------



## Schulmeister (25. Mai 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Beim wem knackst denn bei warmen Temperaturen so ab 20° noch der Steuersatz?
> 
> Ich hatte den neu gefettet dachte damit wärs jetzt gut, aber nein fängt jetzt wieder an? Was tun?



Mein Steuersatz macht keine Geräusche - ich finde es auch sehr ungewöhnlich, dass ein Steuersatz Geräusche macht, wenn er korrekt eingestellt ist.

Bist Du sicher, dass ......
....beide Lagerschalen exakt parallel ausgerichtet sind im Rahmen?
....das Lagerspiel korrekt eingestellt ist?
....genügend Fett im Lager ist?

Wenn das alles gegeben ist, sollte ein Steuersatz KEINE Geräusche machen - ich wüsste zumindest nicht, wie das möglich sein sollte.


----------



## DeLocke (25. Mai 2010)

Meine Freundin hat das selbe Bike, nur als 16".

Bei der knackt der Steuersatz auch sobald es wärmer wird. War schon beim Dealer der hat den Steuersatz nachgezogen, aber das brachte nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Mai 2010)

habt ihr den konischen spacer noch drin? falls nicht ist das teil verspannt.


----------



## DeLocke (25. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> habt ihr den konischen spacer noch drin? falls nicht ist das teil verspannt.



Versteh ich nicht ganz?

Du meinst den normalen Spacer der noch werksseitig dabei war?


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Mai 2010)

Ja...das große schwere,hässlich, konische spacerdingens was eigtl.zum steuersatz gehört..


----------



## S.D. (25. Mai 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Beim wem knackst denn bei warmen Temperaturen so ab 20° noch der Steuersatz?
> 
> Ich hatte den neu gefettet dachte damit wärs jetzt gut, aber nein fängt jetzt wieder an? Was tun?



Diese Prozedur mache ich seit 2 Jahren an meinem Alu-Reaction auch mit. Allerdings kann das Bike nichts dafür. Das geknackse kommt von der Gabel. RockShox und FOX sind bekannt dafür, daß die Standrohreinheit in der Krone knackt. Hört sich definitiv an, als ob das Geräusch vom Steuersatz kommt.
Bau einfach mal die Gabel aus und spann sie ein. Dann drück einfach mal die Tauchrohre vor und zurück.

Gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Mai 2010)

jo, hatte ich an meiner 32 auch.aber das war nicht temperaturabhängig?! Übrigens machts fox garantiemäßig


----------



## S.D. (25. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> jo, hatte ich an meiner 32 auch.aber das war nicht temperaturabhängig?! Übrigens machts fox garantiemäßig



Hab´s grad auch wieder mal an meiner Reba. Vor gut einem Jahr wurde die komplette Standrohreinheit kostenlos getauscht. Jetzt fängt´s wieder an. 
Laut SportImport ist das Problem bekannt und ist sehr wohl temperaturabhängig. Je nachdem wie sich das Material in der Krone ausdehnt, kommt´s zu dem üblen Geräusch.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Mai 2010)

hm okay...ich kann nur von meiner fox reden. die hatte das problem erstmals vor 2 jahren (im winter?!) und wurde getauscht...halbes jahrspäter im herbst wieder und zuletzt im sommer letzen jahres. der aktuelle fahrer meiner gabel beklagt sich bis jetzt nicht..


----------



## maggo86 (28. Mai 2010)

so leider gibt es noch keine neuigkeiten zu meinem laufradsatz,außer dass mir mein dealer heute dermaßen die nase lang gemacht hat!er hat mir nämlich das bereits fertige hinterrad in die handgedrückt;das war der pure wahnsinn---->758gramm!!!amok....somit müssten die 500gramm gesamtersparnis nach lrs tausch locker machbar sein!!...freu mich angeblich sind sie nächste woche fertig!tune kommt nicht mit speichen nach!!!....schönes regenfreies we euch allen!


----------



## Raikku (30. Mai 2010)

Gibt  es einige probleme mit diesen bikes vorhanden? Ich bestellte GTC SL  über monat aber Fun Corner.de ihn immer  noch nicht von Cube habe.

("Is there some problems with these bikes availability? I ordered GTC SL over month ago but Fun Corner.de still haven't got it from Cube."
-Sorry, I don't speak german, so I used Google trans...)


----------



## Schulmeister (30. Mai 2010)

Raikku schrieb:


> Gibt  es einige probleme mit diesen bikes vorhanden? Ich bestellte GTC SL  über monat aber Fun Corner.de ihn immer  noch nicht von Cube habe.
> 
> ("Is there some problems with these bikes availability? I ordered GTC SL over month ago but Fun Corner.de still haven't got it from Cube."
> -Sorry, I don't speak german, so I used Google trans...)



Oh yes, there is a big problem with the availability of the reaction gtc bikes. actually, there is only a minor chance of getting one of those rare bikes. It seems that Cube is not able to produce a satisfying number of those frames.

Good luck - i waited 7 months for my reaction gtc sl!!

Chris


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Mai 2010)

Actually the GTC SL is sold off. If you're lucky you get one of the remaining bikes


----------



## Mr_Tea (31. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Actually the GTC SL is sold off. If you're lucky you get one of the remaining bikes


Last week I passed by a bike shop next to the train station in Düsseldorf - Through the window I could see that they still had a GTC SL, maybe in 18" (shop was already closed).


----------



## r19andre (31. Mai 2010)

Hey,
we have one Reaction GTC Sl, but only in 18",

for interest send me an PM

Andre


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Mai 2010)

Then you actually saw one of the last bikes. It's sold off on the part of Cube, which means that some dealers still have some


----------



## Raikku (31. Mai 2010)

Dean vom Bikeshop vorhin sagte mir, dass mein Fahrrad Cube, wenn möglich, schicken versprach. Hoffentlich ist noch, dass die Wahrheit... 


/Dean from bikeshop said earlier to me that Cube promised to send my bike when possible. Hopefully that is still the truth...


edit. What is customers contact email for Cube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Zero (1. Juni 2010)

Schulmeister schrieb:


> Es stellt übrigens tatsächlich einen Funktionsmangel dar, denn die Züge laufen wesentlich schwergängiger. Es sind halt einfach mehr und engere Krümmungsradien nötig bei rechts-rechts und links-links-Verlegung. Ich werde das auf jeden Fall ändern.
> 
> Mir ist vollkommen schleierhaft, wie man sowas machen kann. Das ist einfach nur dämlich und das weiß auch jeder erfahrene Schrauber.


Tja, und warum hat CUBE das jetzt bei allen GTC so gemacht - weil die alle keine Ahnung haben...?

Ich wollte die "Umverlegung" beim Händler auch als Mangel deklarieren und geändert haben, habe aber noch ein bisschen überlegt und mal bei CUBE direkt nachgefragt, ob es für diese Verlegung einen Grund gibt. Es kam genau die Antwort, die ich vermutet hatte: "Die Züge wurden aus technischen Gründen so verlegt, damit sie im Rahmen nicht aneinander reiben. Hier ist kein Fehler in der Montage passiert. Bitte zum Schutz des Rahmens die mitgelieferten durchsichtigen Aufkleber am Steuerrohr anbringen um das abscheuern des Lackes zu vermeiden." 

Also, wie habt Ihr "Zügeverleger" das Problem gelöst, dass Eure Züge sich dann im Rahmen kreuzen?
Welches Problem wiegt schwerer?
Ich lasse es erst mal so, wie von CUBE gedacht...

Viele Grüße
Mr. Zero


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Juni 2010)

Ob die sich nun kreuzen oder nicht spielt keine wesentliche Rolle! Rocky zum bleistift verlegt bei fast allen bikes gekreuzt!...insofern.


----------



## Schulmeister (1. Juni 2010)

Mr.Zero schrieb:


> Tja, und warum hat CUBE das jetzt bei allen GTC so gemacht - weil die alle keine Ahnung haben...?
> 
> I"Die Züge wurden aus technischen Gründen so verlegt, damit sie im Rahmen nicht aneinander reiben. Hier ist kein Fehler in der Montage passiert. Bitte zum Schutz des Rahmens die mitgelieferten durchsichtigen Aufkleber am Steuerrohr anbringen um das abscheuern des Lackes zu vermeiden."
> 
> ...



Da kann ich ja nur lachen!.............
1.) Ist es grundsätzlich kein Problem, wenn sich zwei Innenzüge kreuzen! Wieso sollte es auch eines sein?
2.) Habe ich über die Züge Liner geschoben, und zwar locker bis über den Bereich hinaus, in dem sie sich kreuzen könnten. Die Liner sollten so oder so drauf, vor allem als Schutz für den Rahmen! Der Stahldraht kann einen Carbonrahmen sehr leicht beschädigen, wenn er stets an der selben Stelle reibt.
3.) Ich frage mich gerade, wieso manche GTCs die Züge ab Werk richtig herum eingesetzt haben............

Das ist aus meiner Sicht schlicht und ergreifend eine (dumme) Ausrede von Cube - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

PS: Sehr viele US-Hersteller montieren schon seit 20+ Jahren die Zuganschläge "falsch" herum, so dass man die Züge unterm Unterrohr ebenfalls über kreuz laufen lassen MUSS (z.B. Cannondale, Specialized).
Aus dieser Überkreuzung erwächst jedoch überhaupt kein Nachteil, ich fahre das an meinem CAAD 7 schon seit 2003! 
Ursache ist, dass die viele Amis Vorder- und Hinterradbremse am Rad genau anders herum montieren als wir - nämlich so, wie es am Motorrad ist, also die Vorderradbremse nach rechts!

So, und jetzt noch viel Spaß mit Deinen häßlichen, krummen Zick-Zack-Zügen an Deinem Radel....... 
Solange Du damit zufrieden bist, ist doch alles gut.

LG

C.


----------



## Schulmeister (1. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ob die sich nun kreuzen oder nicht spielt keine wesentliche Rolle! Rocky zum bleistift verlegt bei fast allen bikes gekreuzt!...insofern.



Exakt so isses!


----------



## Schulmeister (1. Juni 2010)

Mr.Zero schrieb:


> Tja, und warum hat CUBE das jetzt bei allen GTC so gemacht - weil die alle keine Ahnung haben...?
> 
> Bitte zum Schutz des Rahmens die mitgelieferten durchsichtigen Aufkleber am Steuerrohr anbringen um das abscheuern des Lackes zu vermeiden."
> 
> ...



Der Vorteil bei richtiger Verlegung der Züge ist: Sie berühren den Rahmen gar nicht - also scheuert auch nichts!!

Die sollen ihren (chinesischen?) Hilfsbremsern von der Vormontage einfach mal erklären, wie man die Züge korrekt verlegt, dann muss man sich auch nicht mehr über so einen unnötigen Quatsch ärgern.

Meine Züge gehen jetzt jedenfalls EXTREM leichtgängig, deutlich leichter als bei der Achterbahn-Verlegung zuvor, von der verbesserten Schaltpräzision mal ganz zu schweigen (da viel weniger Zugstauchung beim Lenken entsteht).


----------



## maggo86 (1. Juni 2010)

hey ho!.....mein lrs ist heute endlich fertig geworden!sieht schnaz aus!mein schätzchen hat nun 9,5kg und damit bin ich super zufrieden für den 20" rahmen!!!!hier bilder :













nachem marathon morgen gebts mehr fotos!......cya maggo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Zero (1. Juni 2010)

Schulmeister schrieb:


> So, und jetzt noch viel Spaß mit Deinen häßlichen, krummen Zick-Zack-Zügen an Deinem Radel.......
> Solange Du damit zufrieden bist, ist doch alles gut.


"§$%&/()=
Ich war so lange zufrieden, bis ich Deinen Beitrag gelesen habe...

Also muss ich mich doch mal mit meinem Händler auseinandersetzen....

YRMD

Viele Grüße
Mr. Zero


----------



## Schulmeister (1. Juni 2010)

Mr.Zero schrieb:


> "§$%&/()=
> Ich war so lange zufrieden, bis ich Deinen Beitrag gelesen habe...
> 
> Also muss ich mich doch mal mit meinem Händler auseinandersetzen....
> ...



Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch! Ich wollte dir nicht Dein Rad bzw. Deine Zugverlegung madig machen! Man kann sicherlich auch mit der werksseitigen Zugverlegung gut & schnell radfahren.
Ich wollte nur klarstellen, dass ich den angeblichen Grund der Fa. Cube für diese Zugverlegung als an den Haaren herbeigezogen empfinde.

Chris

PS: Hmm... ich bin vielleicht schon etwas zu alt - aber was bedeutet "YRMD"? So was wie "You xxx my day" oder so?


----------



## Schulmeister (1. Juni 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> hey ho!.....mein lrs ist heute endlich fertig geworden!sieht schnaz aus!mein schätzchen hat nun 9,5kg und damit bin ich super zufrieden für den 20" rahmen!!!!hier bilder :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!! Wirklich ein super LRS! Passt auch optisch gut zu Deinem Rad, perfekte Wahl!

Darf ich fragen, was der LRS gekostet hat?

Chris


----------



## Mr.Zero (2. Juni 2010)

Schulmeister schrieb:


> PS: Hmm... ich bin vielleicht schon etwas zu alt - aber was bedeutet "YRMD"? So was wie "You xxx my day" oder so?


Hehehe, das hat mich nach dem Lesen Deiner Beiträge einfach so überkommen. In Anlehnung an "You Made My Day" war mir mehr nach "You Ruined My Day" aber mit  

Du hast ja schon prägnant beschrieben, dass die "richtige" Zugverlegung deutlich spürbare Unterschiede bringt - und das lässt mich halt wieder grübeln. Aber bevor ich mir die Umverlegung selbst antue, frage ich meinen Händler, wenn der dann sagt, "CUBE hat das absichtlich so gemacht, weil..." dann lass ich's eben erst mal so und konzentriere mich aufs Fahren... 

Keine Sorge, wer könnte schon Dein "_viel Spaß mit Deinen häßlichen, krummen Zick-Zack-Zügen an Deinem Radel_" als madig machen auffassen, ich hab's als annerkenndes Lob verstanden...

Viele Grüße
Mr. Zero


----------



## Raikku (2. Juni 2010)

Sie schickten botschaft von bikeshop, fahrrad ist schon da und UPS bringt es mir, vielleicht am nächsten Montag. So, dass fahrrad ist nicht restlos ausverkauft noch


/They sent message from bikeshop, bike is already there and UPS bring it to me, maybe next monday. So that bike is not totally sold out yet

Quite cool


----------



## maggo86 (2. Juni 2010)

congratulation...have fun with it!...greetings maggo


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Juni 2010)

It is sold out! You can't order a GTC Sl in the moment. Your bike was allready ordered....


----------



## Raikku (4. Juni 2010)

Ist SL kommen mit Barends oder nein? Älter aussah nachrichten in diesem thread und jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt ...

/Does SL come with Bar ends or no? Looked older messages in this thread and now I'm little confused... 
(btw, are those G-translates even close?)


----------



## deathmetal (4. Juni 2010)

As far as i know, all Reactions GTC´s comes with Bar Ends.


----------



## Raikku (8. Juni 2010)

Got my bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (8. Juni 2010)

Raikku schrieb:


> Got my bike



Nice one


----------



## maggo86 (8. Juni 2010)

meins ist beim service;wegen eines komischen geräusches aus richtung hinterradbremse bzw. hinterer bremshebel!.....während der fahrt kommt da ein blubbern auf , wenn ich dann ganz leicht den hebel ziehe(ohne das es bremst;einfach nur einen mm ziehen) ist das geräusch weg!!!!sehr dubios;bin mal gespannt ob entlüften und neu ausrichten was bewirkt!....achso und bei der gelegenheit grad noch ne schwarz-rote noir kurbel mitbestellt^^.......grüße marco


----------



## mooly2 (8. Juni 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> meins ist beim service;wegen eines komischen geräusches aus richtung hinterradbremse bzw. hinterer bremshebel!.....während der fahrt kommt da ein blubbern auf , wenn ich dann ganz leicht den hebel ziehe(ohne das es bremst;einfach nur einen mm ziehen) ist das geräusch weg!!!!sehr dubios;bin mal gespannt ob entlüften und neu ausrichten was bewirkt!....achso und bei der gelegenheit grad noch ne schwarz-rote noir kurbel mitbestellt^^.......grüße marco


 
Dumme Frage: Passt noir-Kurbel ohne Änderungen in das Pressfit-Lager?

Meine Bremsen am GTC Race (Elixir CR) machen mich auch noch fertig. Habe an der hinteren Bremse immer ein glucksendes, blubberndes Geräusch, als ob eine Heizung entlüftet werden müßte...   Nach einigen Vollbremsungen ist das Geräusch weg und wenn das Radl 1-2 Tage steht sind die Geräusche wieder da. Muss wohl irgendwie an den Klötzen oder Scheiben liegen. 
Vorne wirken die Bremsen ziemlich ungleichmäßig und ruckeln...

Habe jetzt ein paar neue Klötze bestellt und hoffe auf eine Besserung.


----------



## maggo86 (8. Juni 2010)

die noir sollte passen.....allerdings mit anderem lager!


----------



## foppa (9. Juni 2010)

Noch ne dumme Frage:
passt die SRAM xx Gruppe?


----------



## maggo86 (9. Juni 2010)

foppa schrieb:


> Noch ne dumme Frage:
> passt die SRAM xx Gruppe?



ohje da bin ich überfragt....keine ahnung....habe mich für die noir entschieden aus optischen gründen da kommts mir nicht so aufs gewicht an!


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2010)

Tut euch mal einen Gefallen und kontrolliert mal euer Schaltauge....

Heute auf einem Asphaltanstieg - garantiert ohne Feindkontakt - auf einmal ein Kracher und ich habe ins Leere getreten.... Schaltauge gerissen, vielleicht sollte ich aufhören zu trainieren - nein Spaß ohne, so ein Muskelprotz bin ich nicht. Gerissen ist es genau auf Höhe der unteren Schraube....IMHO eine Schwachstelle, die nicht sein müsste.

Erste Schadensbegutachtung:

- Schaltauge - nano
- Kette hinüber - die hats total verdreht
- Schaltwerk muss ich noch kontrollieren, die Kette hats verdreht durchgezogen, weiß noch nicht, ob der Käfig nicht was abbekommen hat
- mächtiger blauer Fleck am Knie - da dürfte ich gegen den Lenker gefahren sein - Sturz zum Glück keiner, da ich steil bergauf und nicht schnell unterwegs war - ist sich grad noch ausgegangen

Die Felgen und Speichen haben zum Glück nichts abbekommen, das Schaltwerk hats durchs Treten nach Außen/Oben gezogen.....

Bilder im Anhang, damit ihr sehen könnt, wo vielleicht Kontrolle nötig ist....


----------



## Augustiner1328 (9. Juni 2010)

foppa schrieb:


> Noch ne dumme Frage:
> passt die SRAM xx Gruppe?



so weit ich weis nein Q faktor zu klein....am HPC kenn ich jemand der XX fährt....


----------



## crazymondo (11. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand zufällig ein GTC Race 2010 in 22 Zoll zu verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (12. Juni 2010)

crazymondo schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig ein GTC Race 2010 in 22 Zoll zu verkaufen?




Ja. Guckst Du hier: *http://tinyurl.com/35om383*


----------



## crazymondo (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo Bocacanosa,

soweit bin ich schon auch....die Händler die ich gefragt haben sagen "ausverkauft"...


----------



## Bocacanosa (12. Juni 2010)

crazymondo schrieb:


> Hallo Bocacanosa,
> 
> soweit bin ich schon auch....die Händler die ich gefragt haben sagen "ausverkauft"...



Und die Händler, die etwas weiter weg sind?!?


----------



## crazymondo (12. Juni 2010)

Die großen hab ich schon (fast) alle durch. Ein 22 Zoll legt sich halt keiner auf Lager, die ganzen 2010er scheinen nicht mehr von Cube bestellbar zu sein...

Na ja, schau'mer mal bei anderen Marken, ausser es meldet sich hier noch jemand der seins loshaben möchte.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Juni 2010)

Hatte ich (und andere) das mit dem ausverkauft nicht scon vor ein zwei seiten lautstark vermittelt?!


----------



## crazymondo (12. Juni 2010)

Jep, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Kann ja sein, dass irgendjemand eins hat und das verkaufen möchte. Bezieht sich nicht nur auf ein Neu-Bike auch auf ein gebrauchtes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joergenson (13. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen,

fahrt Ihr alle noch den orginalen Steuersatz (FSA Orbit I-T-R), oder hat den schon jemand gegen ein anderes Exemplar getauscht??
Da die Einpresstiefe im Steuerrohr ja nicht sehr tief ist und es auch noch tapered (konisch) ist, bleiben nicht viele Alternativen. Auf der Homepage von FSAhabe ich den von Cube eingebauten Steuersatz nicht gefunden. Was tun, wenn die Lager hin sind oder ihn erneuern muß!??

Sers Joergenson


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2010)

über cube (händler im zweifelsfall) grigst den. hatte ich beim stereo auch so gemacht. ausserdem sinds 0815 industrielager...die kannst auch durch andere ersetzen


----------



## joergenson (13. Juni 2010)

Habe mich zwischenzeitlich ein wenig durchgelesen. Von Cane Creek gibt es eine vernünftige Basisinfo mit allen aktuellen Standarts (da gibt es leider sehr viele) und auch herstellerseitig (Steuersätze und Lager) gibt es viele Unterschiede (Winkel, Durchmesser, Bauhöhe). Da ich den Orginalsteuersatz (integriert mit Reduktion) (Cube verbaut Standartgabeln mit 1 1/8" Schaft im Reaction GTC) nicht habe und dementsprechend auch nicht vermessen kann, werde ich mich bei Cube selbst schlau machen und mir einen orginalen integrierten Steuesatz zukommen lassen.

Sers Joergenson

P.S. beim Stereo hats ein 1,5" Steuerrohr und der Steuersatz ist semiintegriert. Da ist die Auswahl doch etwas größer und das Thema mit dem Einbaumaß nicht so komplex. Entweder baust Du ne 1,5" Gabel ein oder die nimmst nen Reduziersteuersatz mit ner 1 1/8" Gabel. Habe selber auch ein Fritzz mit dem FSA Orbit Z 1.5R (sackschwer-wiegt fast 300g) und habe ihn gegen einen Hope 1,5 step down (120g) getauscht. (Alternativ Syncros FBI, Syntace Superspin, Sixpack KingPin....)


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2010)

hm bei mir hat zumindest keiner gpasst. gerade wegen einresstiefe und semi intergriert. dazu halt 1 1/8tel..nevermind.


----------



## foppa (15. Juni 2010)

hey ho,
habe endlich mein GTC SL.
Leider habe ich natürlich auch falsch verlegte Züge.
OK, das wird dann demnächst in Angriff genommen.

Hab da mal ne Frage an all die anderen SL Fahrer.
An meinen Rahmen (Oberrohr, wo auch der GTC Schriftzug ist) sieht es so aus als ob dieser Bereich nicht oder nicht korrekt lackiert worden ist. Oder ist das Absicht damit man die CarbonStruktur sehen kann?
Falls ihr nicht genau wisst was ich meine kann ich auch gern noch n Bild machen!

Außerdem vermisse ich die Kappen der XT-Schalthebel, die ich brauche wenn ich die Ganganzeige demontiere. Hätten die nicht eigentlich mitgeliefert werden müssen?

Vielen Dank schonmal und schöne Grüße aus dem sonnigen Ruhrpott!


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2010)

Das auf dem Oberrohr sollte, wenn ichs richtig versteh nicht so sein! und deine kappen wirst du finden wenn du die anzeige runterschraubst  die sind nämlich auf der rückseite von der anzeige versteckt.


----------



## foppa (15. Juni 2010)

merci
vom dem rahmen lass ich euch dann mal n foto zukommen. 
dann können wir darüber fachsimpeln


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2010)

foppa schrieb:


> merci
> vom dem rahmen lass ich euch dann mal n foto zukommen.
> dann können wir darüber fachsimpeln



vergiss es, ist bisher bei allen GTC´s, die ich mir angesehen habe (bei meinem Händler ... 5 Stücker). Auf der Unterseite vom Oberrohr, auf Höhe, wo die Bremsleitung verlegt ist (nach unten verlaufend) und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite....


----------



## joergenson (15. Juni 2010)

Nachtrag zum Thema Steuersatz:

1. Antwort von Cube bekommen - der FSA Steuersatz ist beim CUBE- Fachhändler bestellbar 

alternativ

2. http://shop.bikeavenue.de/product_i...H--Tapered-Head-Steuersatz-1-1-8----1-5-.html

Der Steuersatz lässt 1 1/8" Gabeln und tapered-Gabeln über verschiedene Gabelkonen zu. Somit lassen sich beide Gabeltypen einbauen.

Sers Joergenson


----------



## Frank7777 (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

bin neu hier und hab gleich mal eine Frage.
War gestern bei meinem Händler, weil ich mich für das Cube Reaction GTC SL interessiere. Er hat noch eines (letzte) in meiner Größe vorhanden und hat es mir bis Montag zurückgelegt.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage, ich wiege derzeit noch 105 kg, tendenz fallend und hätte nun gerne gewusst, ob es bei diesem Gewicht stabilitätsprobleme o. ähnliches bezüglichdes Rahmes o. Laufräder gibt.
Bin über alle Ratschläge dankbar.


Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (20. Juni 2010)

Für Interesierte: In Hofheim beim Fahrrad Freund steht auch noch ein GTC - Größe und Ausstattung weiß ich jedoch nicht.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## deathmetal (20. Juni 2010)

Frank7777 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin neu hier und hab gleich mal eine Frage.
> War gestern bei meinem Händler, weil ich mich für das Cube Reaction GTC SL interessiere. Er hat noch eines (letzte) in meiner Größe vorhanden und hat es mir bis Montag zurückgelegt.
> ...



Gute Frage, aber ich habe bisher nirgends eine Gewichtsbeschränkung für das Bike gesehen. 
Aber das muss doch dein Händler wissen, frag ihn oder hast du das schon?


----------



## Frank7777 (21. Juni 2010)

Hab den Händler schon gefragt, das zulässige Gewicht beträgt 115 kg. Ich meine aber auch im Bezug auf Steifigkeit und Dauerhaltbarkeit durch Lastspitzen im Fahrbetrieb und ob jemand mit ähnlichem Gewicht bereits Stabilitätsprobleme/Schäden gehabt hat.

Gruß

 Frank


----------



## S.D. (21. Juni 2010)

Frank7777 schrieb:


> Hab den Händler schon gefragt, das zulässige Gewicht beträgt 115 kg. Ich meine aber auch im Bezug auf Steifigkeit und Dauerhaltbarkeit durch Lastspitzen im Fahrbetrieb und ob jemand mit ähnlichem Gewicht bereits Stabilitätsprobleme/Schäden gehabt hat.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Frank



Optimal dürfte das GTC (aber auch andere Leichtbauräder) für Dich sicherlich nicht sein. 
Ich sehe darin für Dich auch gar keinen Sinn.
Das Material wäre wohl bei Deinem derzeitigen Gewicht schon ziemlich ausgereizt.

Gruß


----------



## Teddy-bulle (21. Juni 2010)




----------



## loki666 (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab ein Problem mit meinem Rahmen. Habe heut nach dem Putzen Risse im Lack/Rahmen festgestellt. Und zwar befinden sich diese genau am Treffpunkt zwischen Sitzstrebe und Sattelrohr und zwar nach oben hin also in Richtung Stattelstützenklemme auf der linken Seite. Falls die Frage kommt nein ich hatte keinen Sturz. Habe den Rahmen erst seit zwei Monaten und bin ca. 600 km gefahren. 

Bilder kann ich leider nicht einstellen, da meine Camera den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Ach ja mein Bruder welcher das Gleiche Rad besitzt hat genau an gleicher Stelle nen Riss festgestellt....

Kennt jemand das Problem oder hat das schon mal jemand reklamiert? Werd morgen auf alle Fälle bei meinem Händler aufschlagen und mal sehen was der spricht.

Gruß Loki


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juni 2010)

ih kenn lackaplatzer bei der schelle nur vom stereo!





vom 8.7.08....jetzt befindet sich daso gut wie kein lack mehr! falls es bei dir an der stelle ist/bzw . so aussieht, ist das normal, weil durch die schelle druck aufs rohr/lack kommt. falls nicht hätte ich um den carbonrahmen angst  muss gleich mal nachschaun...grr


Am wochenende bin ichs erstemal marathon gefahren mit dem ding. und jetzt freu ich mich umso mehr auf die beiden rennen in den nächsten drei wochen   Das teil ist soo gut! Habe mit ihm trotz absolut mieser bedingungen nur nen gering langsameren schnitt gefahren, als letztes jahr mitm merida 96.. Ich fühl mich wohl drauf, kann wenns sein muss weit ü 2000hm fahren, ohne auch nur ein anzeichen von rücken/arm/arsch,etc- weh....einfach top!


----------



## loki666 (22. Juni 2010)

Ist genau überhalb der "Einmündung" der Sitzstrebe ins Sattelrohr... Und genau deswegen hab ich kein gutes Gefühl. Wollte eben am Wochenende ein 24 H Rennen fahren...zum k*****

Hab auch gerade den Rahmen meines Bruders angeschaut und bei dem ist der Riss exakt an der gleichen Stelle.

Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass durch die Krafteinleitung der Stattelstützenklemmung Risse im Lack und hoffentlich nur im Lack und nicht im Carbongewebe entstehen.

Werde schauen ob ich irgendwie Bilder einstellen kann.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juni 2010)

ne, wenns so tief ist, dann ises nicht von der klemme...verstehs grad auch nicht=?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (22. Juni 2010)

Risse im Lack von Carbonrahmen sind nichts ungewöhnliches. Wenn der Lack zu hart für das elastische Carbon ist, kommt sowas vor. Ein Sicherheitsrisiko stellt so etwas nicht dar, allenfalls eine optische Sache.
Der Händler soll das mit Cube abklären.

Gruß


----------



## foppa (23. Juni 2010)

S.D. schrieb:


> Risse im Lack von Carbonrahmen sind nichts ungewöhnliches. Wenn der Lack zu hart für das elastische Carbon ist, kommt sowas vor. Ein Sicherheitsrisiko stellt so etwas nicht dar, allenfalls eine optische Sache.
> Der Händler soll das mit Cube abklären.
> 
> Gruß



Das ist Quatsch! _bitte nicht böse sein_
Habe mein halbes Leben Eishockey und Inline-Skaterhockey gespielt, und in der Bundesliga immer Carbonschläger benutzt. Der Lack ist selbst bei härtesten Bedingungen *nur* durch direkten Kontakt zu beschädigen.

Und ein Eishockeyschläger biegt sich ums tausendfache stärker als ein Fahrradrahmen.

Wenn sich an deinem Carbonrahmen der Lack durch Flexibilität des Rahmens ablöst oder reißt stellt das definitiv ein Qualitätsproblem dar.


----------



## Teddy-bulle (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo!!

Verläuft der vermeintliche Riss in Querrichtung, also sprich horizontal? Falls ja, dann hab ich da auch einen vermeintlichen Riss!

MfG Andi


----------



## foppa (23. Juni 2010)

Teddy-bulle schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Verläuft der vermeintliche Riss in Querrichtung, also sprich horizontal? Falls ja, dann hab ich da auch einen vermeintlichen Riss!
> 
> MfG Andi



magst du mal ein bild davon reinstellen. dann schaue ich auch mal an meinem rahmen nach


----------



## loki666 (23. Juni 2010)

@ Teddy
Ja der Riss verläuft horizontal! 

Wie gesagt das mit dem Bild gestaltet sich gerade schwierig weil meine Kamera den Geist aufgegeben hat. Und ein Bild mit dem Handy is a schmarrn...

Hier nun die Reaktion meines Händlers. Die haben sich den Riss angeschaut, haben diesen fotografiert und an Cube geschickt. Vor wenigen Minuten die Entwarnung. Laut Cube trat dies bereits einmal auf (exakt gleiche Stelle) und war nur ein Riss im Lack, Rad ging auch nochmal auf den Prüfstand und hielt ohne Probleme. Wie man sich mit Cube einigt wird sich noch zeigen. Bin aber relativ zuversichtlich.

Also keine Bange nur optischer Makel...und ich kann mich am Wochenende 24 H quälen


----------



## foppa (24. Juni 2010)

weiß zufällig jemand ob man die Sattelklemme vom GTC auch einzeln bekommen kann.

Ich suche die schwarze Sattelklemme, möchte diese gerne mit der roten austauschen.

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (25. Juni 2010)

@foppa dein cube dealer weiß des bestimmt!.......bzw die können die bestimmt bestellen!

so nun endlich mit neuer schwarzer (und roter^^) kurbel....ich weiss es ist nicht dasselbe rot wie der rahmen aber das geht mir sowas von am A.... vorbei!mir gefällts un basta!!

dachte man sieht die züge









objekt der begierde^^





fertig


----------



## foppa (25. Juni 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> @foppa dein cube dealer weiß des bestimmt!.......bzw die können die bestimmt bestellen!
> 
> so nun endlich mit neuer schwarzer (und roter^^) kurbel....ich weiss es ist nicht dasselbe rot wie der rahmen aber das geht mir sowas von am A.... vorbei!mir gefällts un basta!!



net schlecht....
genau das wollte ich mir auch an mein SL schrauben.
Mittlerweile habe ich meine Meinung aber mal wieder geändert.
Aber trotz der verschiedenen Rottöne sieht es echt gut aus.

Magst du nicht noch ne Sattelklemme in dem selben Rot wie deine Kurbel haben?


----------



## maggo86 (25. Juni 2010)

foppa schrieb:


> net schlecht....
> 
> Magst du nicht noch ne Sattelklemme in dem selben Rot wie deine Kurbel haben?



danke^^......und nein ich find die schwarze auch schöner......


----------



## foppa (26. Juni 2010)

So, hier mal ein paar Bildchen von meiner Rakete.
*1. Ausbaustufe* 





Syntace P6 Carbon, macht sich super am GTC!















Das Flickwerk auf dem Oberrohr.






Sobald es meinem Bankkonto wieder besser geht folgen natürlich weitere Umbauten. Achja, die nächste Kleinigkeit wird wohl die Ahead Kappe von Syntace. Ist es richtig das ich dort 1 1/8 " wählen muss?

Gute N8


----------



## drexsack (26. Juni 2010)

Gerade an dem dunklen Rahmen würd ich auch ne dunkle Kurbel und Pedale verbasteln, und nicht so riesige silberne Teile. Sonst natürlich sehr schick


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juni 2010)

Ja musst du - die wiegt übrigens gewogene 6gr... Aber deine griffe und pedale gehen irgendwie weg vom radeinsatzzweck...schad!


----------



## foppa (27. Juni 2010)

ich mag halt nich mit klickpedale fahrn
aber warum die griffe, das is doch schmarn


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juni 2010)

ignore me War zu laut gedacht. Hab soviel spaß mit deinem rad wie alle anderen einschlließlich mir!


----------



## maggo86 (27. Juni 2010)

apropos griffe....leck fett sind die schraubgriffe von cube so schwer^^......ganze 100gr!gut dass ich mal rein interessenhalber gewogen hab---->direkt die Ritchey WCS bestellt(50gr).......hehe un wieder 50gr!!!juhu


----------



## mooly2 (28. Juni 2010)

So, mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Flitzer 



Inzwischen in der vorerst letzten Ausbaustufe.
Es kam noch ein neuer Laufradsatz dazu (NoTubes ZTR Alpine mit Veltec SL Nabe). Hat ziemlich genau 1/2 kg Gewicht eingespart und sehr viel mehr Fahrspaß gebracht.

Hinten habe ich jetzt eine Shimano SM-RT76 Bremsscheibe, weil mich die Avid-Scheibe fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat. Seit dem Umbau ein neues Bremsgefühl und keinerlei Quietschen, Gluckern, Pfeifen...  

Ob ich wohl vorne auch eine Shimano XT 180er Scheibe statt der Avid 185er fahren kann? Machen die 5 mm im Durchmesser bzw. 2,5 mm viel aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juni 2010)

du hast hinterher aufm bremsbealag einen 2,5mm dicken streifen stehen, der nicht bremst. (tendenz wegen ungenauigeiten eher noch mehr)..obs dich störrt musst du wissn. Ich hab am grossen 1mm unterschied und das geht. aber 2,5 (also mindestens) bei nem bremsbelag der vll. insg. 20mm hat ist recht viel..


----------



## mooly2 (28. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> du hast hinterher aufm bremsbealag einen 2,5mm dicken streifen stehen, der nicht bremst. (tendenz wegen ungenauigeiten eher noch mehr)..obs dich störrt musst du wissn. Ich hab am grossen 1mm unterschied und das geht. aber 2,5 (also mindestens) bei nem bremsbelag der vll. insg. 20mm hat ist recht viel..


 
Vielen Dank für die Info! Da muss ich mir wohl etwas anderes einfallen lassen (anderer Adapter für Bremssattel, Unterlegscheiben verändern).
So ein Mist, dass die Avid-Scheiben bei mir so viele nervige Geräusche machen. Habe von meinem Händler schon einen zweiten Satz Avid-Scheiben und Beläge erhalten.
Mit der Shimano-Scheibe ist jetzt aber wenigsten Hinten endlich Ruhe eingekehrt.


----------



## maggo86 (29. Juni 2010)

hey mooly2!....in sachen felgen haben wir den gleichen geschmack^^....bei mir waren es auch gute 550gr ersparnis gegenüber xpw 1800;die waren sackschwer!!....dein rahmen wirkt so riesig auf dem foto;auch ein 20"??

hier mal meins vorläufig war es das in sachen tuning! es folgen kleinigkeiten wie lenker,reifen,vorbau und dann bin ich zufrieden!!!





grüße marco


----------



## Raikku (29. Juni 2010)

Sorry using English again, but do you have to change BB(and to what BB) if you want to put those Truvativ's in? Wasn't it so that RF's cranks work with Shimano's BB?


----------



## mooly2 (29. Juni 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> hey mooly2!....in sachen felgen haben wir den gleichen geschmack^^....bei mir waren es auch gute 550gr ersparnis gegenüber xpw 1800;die waren sackschwer!!....dein rahmen wirkt so riesig auf dem foto;auch ein 20"??
> 
> hier mal meins vorläufig war es das in sachen tuning! es folgen kleinigkeiten wie lenker,reifen,vorbau und dann bin ich zufrieden!!!
> 
> ...


 
Hi Marco,

Nein, kein 20" --- das ist ein 22"  
Die ZTR Alpine laufen super! Ich habe den Kauf bisher nicht bereut. Sie fühlen sich vielleicht einen Tick weicher an, das kann aber auch Einbildung sein.
Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Griffe habe ich inzwischen getauscht. Da habe ich Teile aus der WCS Serie von Ritchey genommen. Hat ca. 300 g Gewichtseinsparung gebracht.
Für diese Saison ist bei mir aber auch Schluß. Das Konto braucht eine Erholung  Außerdem bin ich mit dem derzeitigen Zustand sehr zufrieden.
Mich nerven mehr die technischen Probleme. Von Anfang an hatte ich quietschende Bremsen. Die Schaltung hat auch mehrfaches Feintuning gebraucht, bis sie endlich ordentlich ging. 
Seit einiger Zeit habe ich ein seltsames Knacken im vorderen Bereich. Kann das die SID sein? Den Steuersatz habe ich bestimmt schon 3x nachgestellt. Den schließe ich fast aus...


----------



## joergenson (29. Juni 2010)

Raikku schrieb:


> Sorry using English again, but do you have to change BB(and to what BB) if you want to put those Truvativ's in? Wasn't it so that RF's cranks work with Shimano's BB?



You need that Truvativ PressFit BottomBracket for the Truvativ cranks. inner diameter between Shimano/RaceFace and Truvativ are different. Price for the Truvativ BottomBracket is round about 30 EUR, otherwise you invest 130 EUR for ceramic bearings and 10g less for the premium one

Cheers Joergenson


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2010)

mooly2 schrieb:


> Ob ich wohl vorne auch eine Shimano XT 180er Scheibe statt der Avid 185er fahren kann? Machen die 5 mm im Durchmesser bzw. 2,5 mm viel aus?



Kaufst dir einen 08/15-Shimano Adapter PM/PM auf 180 mm. Den montierst statt dem originalen Adapter und dann gehts auch mit 180er Scheiben. Ich habe meine auch getauscht, weil mir der Lärm auf den Sack gegangen ist. Ich habe auf Alligator Wave Scheiben getauscht und Ruhe ist....Vorteil bei den Alligators...die haben einen höheren Reibring (ca. 20 mm), da ist jede Menge Platz für die Beläge....


----------



## maggo86 (29. Juni 2010)

@mooly2 : waoh sieht echt riesig aus,der wirkt ja nochmals größer als mein 20";also verständlicherweise aber das man das dann doch so dolle sieht hätte ich nicht gedacht!.......was wiegts in 22"???

----> das knacken habe ich auch;laut cube und laut meinem händler sei das problem bei cube bekannt und käme wohl von dieser hülse oder was da drin auch ist um dieses konische maß zu erhalten....genaueres wussten die aber auch nicht!


----------



## foppa (30. Juni 2010)

wo wir gerade beim knacken sind...

bei starker Belastung auf die Kurbel höre ich es bei meinem hässlich knacken aus dieser Gegend. Genau orten kann ich es allerdings nicht. Hat das noch jemand von euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mooly2 (30. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kaufst dir einen 08/15-Shimano Adapter PM/PM auf 180 mm. Den montierst statt dem originalen Adapter und dann gehts auch mit 180er Scheiben. Ich habe meine auch getauscht, weil mir der Lärm auf den Sack gegangen ist. Ich habe auf Alligator Wave Scheiben getauscht und Ruhe ist....Vorteil bei den Alligators...die haben einen höheren Reibring (ca. 20 mm), da ist jede Menge Platz für die Beläge....


 
Danke!


----------



## mooly2 (30. Juni 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> @mooly2 : waoh sieht echt riesig aus,der wirkt ja nochmals größer als mein 20";also verständlicherweise aber das man das dann doch so dolle sieht hätte ich nicht gedacht!.......was wiegts in 22"???
> 
> ----> das knacken habe ich auch;laut cube und laut meinem händler sei das problem bei cube bekannt und käme wohl von dieser hülse oder was da drin auch ist um dieses konische maß zu erhalten....genaueres wussten die aber auch nicht!


 
Mein 22" hat frisch vom Händler laut (relativ genauer) Personenwaage ca. 10,7-10,8 kg gewogen. Jetzt bin ich bei ca. 9,7 kg angelangt. Ein paar Gramm könnte ich schon noch einsparen. Aber der finanzielle Aufwand wäre unverhältnismäßig hoch. Die nächsten 350g würden mich mehr als 700 Euro kosten 

Kann man das Knacken somit ignorieren? Hab nämlich schon keine Lust mehr zu meinem Händler zu gehen um irgendetwas zu reklamieren. Hatte schon mit meinen Bremsen und der Schaltung genug Ärger.


----------



## maggo86 (30. Juni 2010)

ich denke ja!ich höre es eigentl nur noch wenn es bike steht un ich wippe bei gezogener vr-bremse etwas hin und her...dann knackts bei mir!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juli 2010)

Mal mit leih/testweiße leichtem LRS....9,6 mit tacho, flaha, flsche, etc.


----------



## foppa (18. Juli 2010)

hallo,

ich muss mich hier nochmals zum Thema knacken melden. Ich habe mein Fahrrad schon im September letzten Jahres bestellt. Im April diesen Jahres wurde es geliefert. Wegen meines Auslandsaufenthalts benutze ich das Rad erst seit 18.Juni 2010.

Das Fahrrad ist eine einzige Plage. Es knackt dermaßen, bei jeder kleinen Wurzel habe ich Angst das mir das Gerät unter dem Po wegbricht.

Das knacken kommt aus dem Steuerrohr, dem Tretlager, jeglichen Bereichen im Carbon. Es ist wirklich nicht schön. Die riesen Vorfreude über Monate hinweg ist einer gigantischen Enttäuschung gewichen.  

Geht es jemanden von Euch ähnlich. Es würde mich sehr Interessieren ob bei euch ähnliche Mängel oder vielleicht sogar Mängel im gleichen Ausmaß vorhanden sind/waren etc.?
Habe gestern eine Email an Cube geschrieben. Das Ergebnis werde ich euch mitteilen falls Ihr daran Interesse habt

MFG
foppa


----------



## Frigo (19. Juli 2010)

Hey,
will hier nicht meinen Unmut breittreten, aber ich habe das GTC bei meinem Händler nach 2 Monaten am Samstag schlussendlich gegen ein ALU getauscht. Sieht zwar langweiliger aus, aber das "unter dem Po wegbrechen" konnte ich nachvollziehen. Cube macht diesen Wechsel ohne Probleme mit, da die Probleme beim GTC bekannt sind. Ich hatte nur Ärger, über Knacken, Quitschen und Schleifen bis zur Sattelklemm die zuerst nicht über Schnellspanner zu benutzen war (hatte der Azubi doch glatt vergessen das Loch exzentrisch zu bohren) und später mit neuer Klemme nicht mehr klemmte.
Nun hoffe ich mal das das Alu besser läuft da ich ab Donnerstag für 2 Wochen in die Bretagne zum Biken fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foppa (19. Juli 2010)

das hört sich gut an, einen tausch mit einem anderen bike würde ich auch bevorzugen
kann ich das bei jeden cube-händler machen?


----------



## Frigo (19. Juli 2010)

Denke schon das es bei jedem HÃ¤ndler geht, schlieÃlich trÃ¤gt Cube die Kosten.
Cube wollte mir zuerst nur den Rahmen tauschen, als ich dann aber sagte ich bin ganz gut in Mathe (GTC 999â¬ Alu 499â¬) haben die mir ein "Bonbon" versprochen. Tolle Aussagen Krieg ich dann nen 15â¬ Kettenschutz extra oder wie? Nach 2x hin und her haben Sie dann gesagt sie schicken meinem HÃ¤ndler ein Elixir R welches ich dann 1:1 Ã¼bernehmen kann. Ãbrigens mit neuem Kettenschutz.

Die Rahmenfehler sind bei Cube bekannt, ebenso das zu steife Sitzrohr. Auf Nachfrage sagte man mir dann, dass die Carbonform viel Geld kostet und erst das 2011er GTC geÃ¤ndert wird. I


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Juli 2010)

Hab ich dann nur glück?! Mein Rad schnurrt wie ein kätzchen und ich finds rundum super. das sitztrohr ist find ich sogar recht komfortabel, also gar nicht "zu" steif...mh


----------



## Frigo (19. Juli 2010)

Ich habe nicht über das Rad gemeckert, wenn meins gelaufen wäre hätte ich es bestimt auch behalten. Was du da beschreibst ist das flexen der Sitzstreben, nicht des Sitzrohres..wenn das flext brauchst du auch nen neuen Rahmen Mein Problem war das das Sitzrohr beim GTC ja nicht über das Oberrohr hinaussteht. Das macht den Rahmen ja so klasse. Der nachteil ist aber, das der Spalt im Rohr, welchen der Schnellspanner zusammenziehen soll halt recht steif ist. Mein sitzrohr war so ungenau gefertigt, das selbst eine 31,8er Sattelstütze nicht hielt. Beim Test im Laden zusammen mit dem Händler viel dann auf, das es Rahmen gibt in die selbst 31,6er Stützen nur schwer gehen, andere wiederrum fallen so in das Rohr.
Ich hoffe den Text versteht jemans

Trotz allem, ein ganz tolles Rad, keine Frage.


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Juli 2010)

Ah..jetzt
Sorry, hatte dann wohl irgendwie ein imaginäres verständnis  problem Mh, aber selbst über diesen punkt kann ich mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## decline (19. Juli 2010)

Frigo schrieb:


> Beim Test im Laden zusammen mit dem Händler viel dann auf, das es Rahmen gibt in die selbst 31,6er Stützen nur schwer gehen, andere wiederrum fallen so in das Rohr.



auch wenn die originalklemme noch so gut aussieht, ist sie ein einziger konstruktionsfehler...


----------



## S.D. (19. Juli 2010)

decline schrieb:


> auch wenn die originalklemme noch so gut aussieht, ist sie ein einziger konstruktionsfehler...



Genau der Bereich an dem Rahmen gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Meiner Meinung nach sieht es optisch viel schöner aus, wenn das Sitzrohr etwas über das Oberrohr hinaussteht.

Gruß


----------



## maggo86 (19. Juli 2010)

ohje macht mir keine angst^^....immoment bin ich näml super glücklich,außer am anfang da war die sattelklemmung zu wenig und nach der tour wunderte ich mich warum der sattell nur bei höhe 4 war anstatt auf meiner 5,5 einstellung(der sattelstütze).....bisjen fester zugedreht(nach rücksprache mitem händler;wegen carbon und so) und siehe da bisher alles top!!!!

und was meint ihr mit knacken........der rahmen an sich oder bestimmte teile/stellen des rahmens???

ich höre näml nichts lediglich bei starkem bremsen knackt das steuerrohr abe rnicht immer!


----------



## Ervin (23. Juli 2010)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *foppa*
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Läute, ich würde gerne noch mal das Thema SRAM XX Kurbel aufgreifen. 
Seit ihr sicher das die nicht passt? Ich habe gerade festgestellt das es die XX Kurbel neben der Q-156mm auch mit Q Faktor 166mm gibt! Cube habe ich auch schon angeschrieben aber noch keine Antwort.


----------



## foppa (24. Juli 2010)

ich glaube da kannste auch lange warten.
habe vor einem monat mal ne frage an cube per mail gerichtet.
die wurde eben so wenig beantwortet wie die von letzter woche.
anscheinend wird bei cube nicht viel von kundensupport gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ervin (24. Juli 2010)

Ach, das will ich mal nicht glauben. Bin eigentlich Scott Fahrer und habe mir vor paar Tagen den GTC Race gekauft. Falls das mit dem Cube Support tatsächlich so ist dann wird der GTC ganz schnell den Besitzer wechseln. Vor allem wenn die XX Gruppe die ich demnächst geschenkt bekomme nicht passen sollte.

Übrigens mein GTC in 20 Zoll hat 9,6Kg. Alleine durch Austausch von LRS. Nabe A2Z, Aerolight Speichen, ZTR Olymipc, 2,1 RR mit Stan`s Milch.


----------



## Ervin (24. Juli 2010)

Das schaut dann so aus. habe das Bike noch kein Meter gefahren. Warte noch auf die XX Teile.


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Juli 2010)

wenn du xx drauf machst, dann kick aber bitte stütze und sattel....wieder 100-200gr


----------



## Ervin (24. Juli 2010)

Ja klar, aber eins nach dem anderem!

Wenn die XX nicht passt dan muß ich mir das ganze noch mal überlegen.


----------



## GijsJUH (24. Juli 2010)

Und jetzt ist auch mein Reaction GTC fertig





Für diese habe ich 2 Cube Elite HPC's, aber diese sind beide gerissen. Nach mehr als einem Jahr ist nun dieses Rahmens erreicht.

Specs;
Rahme: Cube Reaction GTC 22
Gabel: NukeProof carbon
Steuersatz: FSA
Vorbau: Syntace F149 (110mm)
Lenker: Syntace Vector 7075 (680mm)
V-umwerfer: Shimano SLX
A-schaltwerke: Shimano SLX
Schaltgriffe: Shimano SLX
Bremsen: Shimano SLX
Kurbel: Shimano Deore - TA 28t-40t
Kasette: Shimano SLX 11-32
Ketten: Shimano XTR
Laufrader: Hope Pro II / DT Swiss Comp / ZTR Crest (Michelin Wildrace'r 2.3 / Magura Marta SL 180/160)
Pedale: Cranckbrothers Eggbeaters 2Ti
Sattelstutz: Shannon Hardcore
Sattel: Ragley

Und jetzt viel km machen


----------



## quando (25. Juli 2010)

hallo leute,
brauche mal ganz dringend euren rat !!!
habe mir am freitag das cube reaction gtc pro bei meinem händler bestellt. bin mir aber jetzt mit der größe ziemlich unsicher geworden !!
habe das bike jetzt in 18" bestellt, bin aber am überlegen ob ich es nicht doch lieber in 20" nehmen soll. meine körpergröße ist ca 176 cm und meine schritthöhe beträgt 85 cm. bitte um euren rat und eure erfahrung mit eurem bike.

Gruß


----------



## Groudon (25. Juli 2010)

Das GTC hat extrem kurze Sitzrohre. Mess mal deine aktuelle Sitzhöhe. Denn es ist schlecht, wenn die 400mm Stütze dann nicht ausreicht. (was bei mir, FAST hinkommt)


----------



## quando (25. Juli 2010)

aktuelle sitzhöhe beträgt vom boden bis oberkante sattel 1030 mm


----------



## Groudon (25. Juli 2010)

quando schrieb:


> aktuelle sitzhöhe beträgt vom boden bis oberkante sattel 1030 mm


 
Musst eher gehen von Tretlager das Sitzrohr entlang bus zum oberen Ende des Sattels.

Und das 18"-Modell hat ein 420mm-Sitzrohr. Dann noch 300mm dazu (wenn 400er Stütze) und dann vlt noch 40mm fürn Sattel. Also dürfte dann deine aktuelle Sitzhöhe nicht mehr sein wie 760mm. Sonst musste zum 20" Modell gehen. ODER schauen, ob es 450er oder längere Stützen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quando (25. Juli 2010)

sitzhöhe von mitte tretlager bis oberkante sattel beträgt 730 mm.


----------



## Groudon (25. Juli 2010)

quando schrieb:


> sitzhöhe von mitte tretlager bis oberkante sattel beträgt 730 mm.


 
Da brauchste auf jedenfall eine 400mm Stütze. Aber das dürfte dann gut funktionieren. Die Sättel haben ja auch eine Gewisse Bauhöhe.

Und ich fahre beu 1.86 einen 18" Alurahmen, werde wohl aber nun doch auf 20" umsteigen, weil mir das Sitzrohr etwas kapp bemessen ist.


----------



## quando (25. Juli 2010)

bin das 18" zoll schon probegefahren aber im nachhinein wurde ich mir ziemlich unsicher was die größe angeht und tendiere jetzt schon eher zu dem 20" rahmen nach genauerem überlegen


----------



## DeejayOne (27. Juli 2010)

Leute,

bei 176 einen 20"er - ich bin 190 mit SL 89 und fahre einen perfekt passenden 20"er. Der 18" muss passen ........ 

Gruss,

DJ


----------



## foppa (27. Juli 2010)

möchte jemand ein 18" GTC SL kaufen?
PN an mich.

Viele Grüße


----------



## sram4000 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo, warte auch gerade auf ein GTC Race, bin aber jetzt von den Beiträgen weiter oben verunsichert worden bzgl. Rahmen knacken und so... Haben dieses Problem noch mehr User hier ?
Ist der Rahmen anfälliger als andere / teurere Carbon Rahmen wie zb dem Elite HPC ?
Hatte evtl schon jemand hier nen kapitalen Schaden ?
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich zähle nicht zu der ängstlichen "Carbonparaneua-Fraktion" und habe auch keinen Alpencross vor mit dem Ding, will aber viele KM Konditions und Race Training im leichten Gelände in den nächsten 5 Jahren draufbolzen ohne das mir der Rahmen unterm A... wegbricht wie es weiter oben befürchtet wurde....
Also nochmal Hardcore Gelände nicht. Aber durchaus Racetempo Wurzeltepiche garniert mit Steinschlägen.
Bisher habe ich fast nur gutes gelesen und gehört von allen 3 Ausbaustufen des GTC. Beruhigt mich bitte oder warnt mich vor. Vielen Dank Leute. Sind schließlich 2000EUR

LG Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (27. Juli 2010)

Habe auch das Race und ich hab keine Probleme. 
Mir ist zwar mal ein Ast ans Tretlager geschlagen und da hab ich jetzt ne kleine "Beule", aber da kann das Bike ja nix für. 
Was ich noch habe, ist ein Geräusch vom Steuerlager, aber das is unbedeutend. 

Hab schon einige Km runter und auch Rennen, keine Problem. 
Bin hoch zufrieden mit dem Rad!!


----------



## sram4000 (27. Juli 2010)

gut zu hören, habe im www auch keine Berichte von wirklichen Schäden gefunden.Nur  eben ab und zu ein knacken wird vermeldet. Ich glaube für meinen Einsatzzweck als 2. Rad müsste der Rahmen robust genug sein. mehr wie 2000km wird er im Jahr nicht abbekommen. Und fürs Grobe hab ich ein Alu Giant.
Eigentlich sollte man mit so nem GTC auch alles machen können was man mit nem Alu CC Hardtail so macht, oder? Bin mit nem Elite 2 Alpencross gefahren.Kaine Probleme. Aber der Rahmen ist halt auch anders hergestellt...


----------



## Froschauge (27. Juli 2010)

foppa schrieb:


> möchte jemand ein 18" GTC SL kaufen?
> PN an mich.
> 
> Viele Grüße


 
Hast ne PN!


----------



## deathmetal (28. Juli 2010)

sram4000 schrieb:


> gut zu hören, habe im www auch keine Berichte von wirklichen Schäden gefunden.Nur  eben ab und zu ein knacken wird vermeldet. Ich glaube für meinen Einsatzzweck als 2. Rad müsste der Rahmen robust genug sein. mehr wie 2000km wird er im Jahr nicht abbekommen. Und fürs Grobe hab ich ein Alu Giant.
> Eigentlich sollte man mit so nem GTC auch alles machen können was man mit nem Alu CC Hardtail so macht, oder? Bin mit nem Elite 2 Alpencross gefahren.Kaine Probleme. Aber der Rahmen ist halt auch anders hergestellt...



Mit dem GTC kannste auch alles machen. 
Auch n AlpenX sollte da kein Problem sein. 

Hatte aber auch erst Bedenken wegen Carbon und so (Bisher nur Alu), aber es hält genug aus 
Was ich halt nicht mache is, das ichs aufn Fahrradträger am Auto schnalle, da es da am Oberrohr geklemmt wird und das is mir zu unsicher um ehrlich zu sein. Also kommts einfach ins Auto. 

Wirst bestimmt Spaß daran haben!!


----------



## Ervin (28. Juli 2010)

Also mein Carbon Scott ist auf dem Dachträger tausende kilometer mitgefahren. Läute, keine angst vor Carbon! Das Zeug hält und hält und hält...


----------



## S.D. (28. Juli 2010)

sram4000 schrieb:


> gut zu hören, habe im www auch keine Berichte von wirklichen Schäden gefunden.Nur  eben ab und zu ein knacken wird vermeldet. Ich glaube für meinen Einsatzzweck als 2. Rad müsste der Rahmen robust genug sein. mehr wie 2000km wird er im Jahr nicht abbekommen. Und fürs Grobe hab ich ein Alu Giant.
> Eigentlich sollte man mit so nem GTC auch alles machen können was man mit nem Alu CC Hardtail so macht, oder? Bin mit nem Elite 2 Alpencross gefahren.Kaine Probleme. Aber der Rahmen ist halt auch anders hergestellt...



"Nur" eben ab und zu ein Knacken. Gut - wenn Dich sowas nicht stört. Mich würde so ein Knacken wahnsinnig machen. 

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juli 2010)

Also bei meinem GTC knackt nichts....da knacken meine Knie- und Sprunggelenke mehr.....das macht mich allerdings auch wahnsinnig....


----------



## sram4000 (1. August 2010)

Ja ein knacken würde mich auch stören !! Ich meinte nur das man nur von sowas hört was Probleme angeht, und nicht von Totalschäden oder überhaubt Rahmenschäden wie beim Sting. 

Was ziemlich peinlich für Cube war...


----------



## S.D. (2. August 2010)

Kann mir zufällig jemand die Vorbaulänge und die Lenkerbreite der GTC´s in 16" mitteilen?

Gruß


----------



## taunus biker (3. August 2010)

sram4000 schrieb:


> Hallo, warte auch gerade auf ein GTC Race, bin aber jetzt von den Beiträgen weiter oben verunsichert worden bzgl. Rahmen knacken und so... Haben dieses Problem noch mehr User hier ?
> Ist der Rahmen anfälliger als andere / teurere Carbon Rahmen wie zb dem Elite HPC ?
> Hatte evtl schon jemand hier nen kapitalen Schaden ?
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich zähle nicht zu der ängstlichen "Carbonparaneua-Fraktion" und habe auch keinen Alpencross vor mit dem Ding, will aber viele KM Konditions und Race Training im leichten Gelände in den nächsten 5 Jahren draufbolzen ohne das mir der Rahmen unterm A... wegbricht wie es weiter oben befürchtet wurde....
> ...



Hi Tom 

Fahre schon seit Januar das GTC Race (ca 3000 km ) und auch Rennen damit zb. auch den Spessart-Marathon mit jede menge Wurzeln. Bei mit knackt nichts einzig wie hier im Forum beschrieben ist die Sattelstütze recht Kurz hab einen 18" Rahmen und bin 173 cm Groß ,die Orginalstütze ist bei mir bis auf maximl draußen.

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simplonaut (4. August 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Und ich fahre beu 1.86 einen 18" Alurahmen, werde wohl aber nun doch auf 20" umsteigen, weil mir das Sitzrohr etwas kapp bemessen ist.



 das kann ich ja fast nicht glauben. Ich bin auch 186cm meine Beinlänge sind 91 cm und ich fahre einen 22" Rahmen am Cube. Sattelstütze steht bei 2, 5! 

Ein 18" Rahmen ist bei 186 definitiv zu klein. 

Übrigens hat mein Cube nun 500 Dolomitenkilometer hinter sich und bisher keine Mängel. Demnächst gibt es allerdings einen neuen LRS von Radplan Delta. 



Gruß 
Der Simplonaut


----------



## maggo86 (4. August 2010)

also nur mal um zu erwähnen , dass nicht jedes ausgelieferte gtc probleme macht,bei meinem ist alles wunderbar und durch den austausch der originalen bremsbeläge von avid durch swissstop´s bin ich nun sogar von der bremse restlos begeistert!!!!.......


----------



## joergenson (5. August 2010)

Hallo GTC-Fahrer,

würde sich von Euch evtl. einer mal die Mühe machen, den Vorbau an der Schaftklemmung zu lösen, um die Gabel aus dem Steuerrohr zu entfernen und dann das untere integrierte Schrägkugellager von den Dimensionen zu überprüfen und mir die Maße mitzuteilen. Habe von Cube den orginalen, verbauten Steuersatz zugeschickt bekommen und das untere Lager sitzt wie ne "Wurfpassung"!! Lagerdurchmesser außen = 51,8 mm und der Steuerrohrdurchmesser ist 52 mm. Das obere Lager mit 41 mm Außendurchmesser sitzt einwandfrei. Möchte einfach nur wissen, ob das bei Euch auch so ist?? Demnach müsste beim Herausziehen des Gabelschaftes das untere Lager aus dem "Sitz" fallen und nur an der 45° Fase im Steuerrohr anliegen!!
Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe!!!!!!

Cheers Joergenson


----------



## Ramalxlama (13. August 2010)

Hi, würde von euch, einer mir einen GTC Reaction Rahmen verkaufen?
egal welche farbe, am besten 20", aber 18" geht auch 

LG


----------



## darkdog (13. August 2010)

Hallo

Also ich werde bald meinen Reaction GTC SL 18" verkaufen


----------



## zett78 (13. August 2010)

Ramalxlama schrieb:


> Hi, würde von euch, einer mir einen GTC Reaction Rahmen verkaufen?
> egal welche farbe, am besten 20", aber 18" geht auch
> 
> LG


http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a32933/reaction-gtc-rahmen.html


----------



## Ramalxlama (14. August 2010)

zett78 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a32933/reaction-gtc-rahmen.html



Hab ich schon gesehen, aber 800?... ist schon happig...
für 1200 bekomme ich bei ebay nen scott spark 10 rahmen... das sind nur 400 mehr, aber der rahmen ist ungefähr ne million mal besser, ist zwarn fully, aber ne ganz andere welt...

wigentlich nicht vergleichbar...

LG


----------



## Simplonaut (14. August 2010)

Für 400 Euro bekommst du aber auch schon eine anständige Federgabel dazu


----------



## Groudon (14. August 2010)

ICh wüsste nicht, wieso das Spark um Welten besser sein söllte wie ein Cube GTC?! Das halte ich für Marketing!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simplonaut (14. August 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> ICh wüsste nicht, wieso das Spark um Welten besser sein söllte wie ein Cube GTC?! Das halte ich für Marketing!



400Euro teurer = 400 Euro besser.


----------



## Ramalxlama (14. August 2010)

Also liteville mk8 serie ist natürlich auch super, aber immoment ist der scott ransom 10 rahmen, einer der besten dies gibt...
Da gabs noch nie ein rahmenbruch, es gibt keine leute bei denen was knakst, der ist super verarbeitet und das stabilste steifeste was ich kenne...
Hab die doch schon fast alle probegefahren...
nur mit seinen 3,2kg hebt mann sich nen bruch^^

Und scott genius 10 ist auch gut (2.2kg), ich kann euch die rahmen nicht beschreiben, ihr müsste sie einfach mal im radgeschäft probefahren... tut das einfach mal...

Scott Scale RC =980g (hardtail) ist auch okay...

das problem ist nur an denen, das die alle übertrieben teuer sind...
die preise sind echt fürn arsch...

Aber die rahmen sind echt gut, geht in nen fahrradgeschäft und fährt mal ein paar von den high-end modellen probe... also die 10 ner oder RC...

LG 


Suche immernoch 20" GTC Rahmen^^ LG


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. August 2010)

Ransom noch nie gebrochen?  HAHAHAHA...
kennst du deren schwachstelle? nein? - die dinger brechen sehr gerne am übergang tretlager-kettenstrebe! hatten wir sogar schon 2 mal den fall. also nix da mit bester rahmen, bricht nie und blaa.
Und das genius (welches ich auch gefahren bin - lang und ausgiebig mehrere wochen) ist zwar ebenfall wie das ransom ein super rad. aber auch nur für einen einsatzzweck: Der 0815 tourenmensch. oder evtl. ambitionierte marathoinfahrer, die sich durch federweg überzeugen lassen. für alle, die trail trouren machen, enduro, oder sonstwas fahren wollen werden in anderen rädern eher ihren spaß finden!

Aber egal..das passt hier nciht her. Scott macht wie cube gute räder und fertig. die lassen sich halt nur die innovation bezahlen - waren die ersten mit carbonrahmen, komplett blockierbarem dämpfer, dämpfer auf zug, etc..


----------



## Ramalxlama (15. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ransom noch nie gebrochen?  HAHAHAHA...
> kennst du deren schwachstelle? nein? - die dinger brechen sehr gerne am übergang tretlager-kettenstrebe! hatten wir sogar schon 2 mal den fall. also nix da mit bester rahmen, bricht nie und blaa.
> Und das genius (welches ich auch gefahren bin - lang und ausgiebig mehrere wochen) ist zwar ebenfall wie das ransom ein super rad. aber auch nur für einen einsatzzweck: Der 0815 tourenmensch. oder evtl. ambitionierte marathoinfahrer, die sich durch federweg überzeugen lassen. für alle, die trail trouren machen, enduro, oder sonstwas fahren wollen werden in anderen rädern eher ihren spaß finden!
> 
> Aber egal..das passt hier nciht her. Scott macht wie cube gute räder und fertig. die lassen sich halt nur die innovation bezahlen - waren die ersten mit carbonrahmen, komplett blockierbarem dämpfer, dämpfer auf zug, etc..



Joa, das stimmt, da kann ich nix hinzufügen, auserdem gehört das sowieso hier nicht rein, hast recht...

Aber suche immernoch nen GTC Rahmen 20" unter 550
LG


----------



## DeLocke (29. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab heute mal die Kurbel abgenommen um mal alles richtig sauber zu machen, da ist mir aufgefallen das sich rund um das Tretlager überall Schleifspuren befinden. Ich denke von Steinchen oder sowas die gerne mal an der Kette oder sowas hängen. Zur Zeit ist da nur der Lack ab, aber das Bike ist ja auch erst 2500km alt, wie sieht das denn nach 5000km aus?








Hab mal zwei Bilder angehangen. Sieht das bei euch genauso aus?


----------



## maggo86 (29. August 2010)

gut ich hab noch keine 2500km aber bei meinem kurbelwechsel vor ca. 300km sah das definitiv nicht so aus und ich hab jetzt knapp 2000km.....das sieht ja schon ziemlich heftig aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (31. August 2010)

So, nachdem ich mein Cube Reaction auch ordentlich eingeritten habe, gibt es auch mal von mir Bilder:



Passend zum Thema ein Bild, wie ich meinen Lock-Out Hebel angebracht habe:



Und dann mal ein Bild der einzig wirklichen Macke an dem Rad, finde ich persönlich aber sehr gravierend, sollte bei einem Bike dieser Preisklasse nicht passieren:



Ich hoffe, man erkennt´s, der Aufkleber wurde unterlag um gut 10° verdreht aufgeklebt.

Dann wollt ich mal noch fragen, was ihr meinen würdet, wie dieser LRS in dem Bike aussehen/wirken würde: http://bontrager.com/model/07848
Ist der Bontrager RXL CL, wiegt 1522g, könnte günstig so einen bekommen, was meint ihr?


----------



## michelix (1. September 2010)

hallo maggo, wegen der paar kratzer da würd ich mir keinen kopf machen, sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. wer weiss was da in der kurbel alles mitgeschleift wird an dreck.
aber du weisst schon das dein kettenschutzblech da unten fehlt? da würd ich mir eher ein paar gedanken machen. wenns dir da mal ordentlich die kette runterzieht....sicher nicht so gut für den rahmen. geh mal zum scheid, da hast du doch sicher dein rad her. der soll dir ein neues besorgen. oder meld dich direkt bei cube per mail, hab ich auch so gemacht und ich hatte 3 tage später ein neues. das aber nach 3 wochen auch schon wieder ab war...

grüsse michel



DeLocke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab heute mal die Kurbel abgenommen um mal alles richtig sauber zu machen, da ist mir aufgefallen das sich rund um das Tretlager überall Schleifspuren befinden. Ich denke von Steinchen oder sowas die gerne mal an der Kette oder sowas hängen. Zur Zeit ist da nur der Lack ab, aber das Bike ist ja auch erst 2500km alt, wie sieht das denn nach 5000km aus?
> 
> ...


----------



## DeLocke (1. September 2010)

Servus,

da das Blech ist ab weil es leicht verbogen war und ich es abgemacht hab zum wieder gerade biegen. Es ist jetzt auch wieder dran.

Lieferzeit von den Blechen ist zur Zeit ca. 3-4 Wochen 

Ging nur um die generelle Frage ob das bei jedem in etwa so verkrazt ist an den Stellen wo kein Blech ist.

Der Abstand ist halt verdammt eng an der Stelle, weswegen auch bei nassem schlamm Wetter gerne mal der ein oder andere Stein an der Stelle vorbeihaut.

Aber ich werd mir jetzt wohl um das ganze Tretlager in dem Bereich ein Blech biegen und dann ist Ruhe.



michelix schrieb:


> hallo maggo, wegen der paar kratzer da würd ich mir keinen kopf machen, sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. wer weiss was da in der kurbel alles mitgeschleift wird an dreck.
> aber du weisst schon das dein kettenschutzblech da unten fehlt? da würd ich mir eher ein paar gedanken machen. wenns dir da mal ordentlich die kette runterzieht....sicher nicht so gut für den rahmen. geh mal zum scheid, da hast du doch sicher dein rad her. der soll dir ein neues besorgen. oder meld dich direkt bei cube per mail, hab ich auch so gemacht und ich hatte 3 tage später ein neues. das aber nach 3 wochen auch schon wieder ab war...
> 
> grüsse michel


----------



## michelix (1. September 2010)

wenn du was im blechbiegen drauf hast dann mach grad mal zwei
aber das ergebnis würd ich schon gern mal sehn
komm ja quasi aus dem nachbarort.

grüsse



DeLocke schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> da das Blech ist ab weil es leicht verbogen war und ich es abgemacht hab zum wieder gerade biegen. Es ist jetzt auch wieder dran.
> 
> ...


----------



## maggo86 (1. September 2010)

michelix schrieb:


> hallo maggo



???.....ich hab nur kommentiert es handelt sich nicht um mein bike bzw tretlagerbereich...aber dennoch danke für den tip! meine bleche sind noch dran weil sie bombenfest sitzen!!


----------



## Simplonaut (1. September 2010)

michelix schrieb:


> hallo maggo, wegen der paar kratzer da würd ich mir keinen kopf machen, sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. wer weiss was da in der kurbel alles mitgeschleift wird an dreck.
> aber du weisst schon das dein kettenschutzblech da unten fehlt? da würd ich mir eher ein paar gedanken machen. wenns dir da mal ordentlich die kette runterzieht....sicher nicht so gut für den rahmen. geh mal zum scheid, da hast du doch sicher dein rad her. der soll dir ein neues besorgen. oder meld dich direkt bei cube per mail, hab ich auch so gemacht und ich hatte 3 tage später ein neues. das aber nach 3 wochen auch schon wieder ab war...
> 
> grüsse michel



Meines habe ich auch von Joachim, das Blech wurde schon drei mal erneuert, nun lasse ich es ab, weil es mir stinkt. Das ist eine Fehlkonstruktion, da gehört ein Blech einlaminiert. 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## S.D. (4. September 2010)

Leider scheint das Problem bei den 2011´er GTC´s immer noch vorhanden zu sein.

Gruß


----------



## Noratlas (16. September 2010)

Bei mir wars das mit dem Gtc fahren... hatte vor 3 Wochen 2 Bandscheibenvorfälle in der HWS. Bin beim Basketball von nem 100kg Center beim Rebound übelst gefoult worden. Meine Ärtzte meinen keine Racebikes mehr wegen der Sitzposition. shit echt. 
War ein kurzes vergnügen. Werde es verkaufen.
Was kann ich denn für ein fast neues GTC Race 2010 verlangen ? Hatt 150 km drauf.


----------



## foppa (16. September 2010)

leider wohl nicht das was es eigentlich (immer)noch wert ist?
Versuche schon seit einiger Zeit mein GTC-SL loszuwerden. Doch alle Angebote bewegen sich im Bereich von "vollkommen lächerlich" bis "kann man unmöglich akzeptieren"

Wünsch dir trotzdem mal viel Glück


----------



## EvilEvo (16. September 2010)

Für mich war es das auch erstmal mit Reaction GTC, mein 1 1/2 Monate altes GTC Race hat nach 730km am Sattelrohr einen Riss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noratlas (16. September 2010)

naja 1700 EUR werd ich wohl noch bekommen...


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Für mich war es das auch erstmal mit Reaction GTC, mein 1 1/2 Monate altes GTC Race hat nach 730km am Sattelrohr einen Riss.



shit! hat sich das irgendwie bemerkbar gemacht, oder zufällig entdeckt?
ich hab momentan ein knacken....wie von der sattelstütze. die kann ich aber ausschließen! tretlager iises gefühlt auch nich. kurbel pedale, alles nich wirklich eine option. mein nächster schritt wäre dann halt dochmal der tretlagerwechsel..hab angst, dasses der rahmen is!


----------



## EvilEvo (16. September 2010)

Ist mir heut morgen beim putzen aufgefallen, weil der blöde Strich nicht wegging, bemerkbar gemacht hat sich´s nicht. Interessant ist aber, wie sich der Lack, bzw. das Carbon um den Riss verändert hat, ist irgendwie "aufgequollen", und ringsrum sind kleine Bläschen.


----------



## Raikku (17. September 2010)

What is Cube's warranty for their frames? 1 year/5 year/?


----------



## flotho (17. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem nur mit einem Cube GTC Pro mit Rissen unter der Sattelklemme, noch keinen km gefahren super.

Wie funktioniert das mit Garantie oder so hoffe das ich einen neuen Rahmen bekomme!!


----------



## FWck (17. September 2010)

5 years for your frame, if it's broken. 2 years on the paint. And you only got warranty claim if you are the first owner.

Greets
Fabian


----------



## poochiee (18. September 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> 5 years for your frame, if it's broken. 2 years on the paint. And you only got warranty claim if you are the first owner.
> 
> Greets
> Fabian


 
Die Carbonrahmen haben keine 5 Jahre Garantie...

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...e-ich-auf-cube-bikes-gewaehrleistunggarantie/


Zitat:
_" Für alle Carbonrahmen sowie für alle den Rahmentausch betreffenden Anbauteile gilt die erweiterte Garantie nicht."_​_Gruß poochiee_​


----------



## FWck (18. September 2010)

Ohh, stimmt. Das hab ich überlesen :S
Also: Doch nur 2 Jahre fie Carbonrahmen.


----------



## EvilEvo (18. September 2010)

flotho schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das gleiche Problem nur mit einem Cube GTC Pro mit Rissen unter der Sattelklemme, noch keinen km gefahren super.
> 
> Wie funktioniert das mit Garantie oder so hoffe das ich einen neuen Rahmen bekomme!!



Geh zum Händler, wo du es her hast, der nimmt das Bike entgegen, Cube holt´s ab und dann kannst du abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arne1985 (18. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Für mich war es das auch erstmal mit Reaction GTC, mein 1 1/2 Monate altes GTC Race hat nach 730km am Sattelrohr einen Riss.




hab mal bei meinem Nachgeguckt, nach ca 450- max 500km (5 Monate) hab ich an genau der Stelle auch 3 kleine Risse, ausserdem genau mittig unter dem Schlitz hinten unter der Sattelklemme. Viel Belastet hab ich das auch nicht, war nen paarmal im Harz aber auch normale Waldwege, genau wie hier, und zum Großteil bin ich damit zur Arbeit gefahren und Schwer bin ich nun wirklich nicht ( so 55 Kg + Klamotten).
Und das wo ich das gestern vom Händler von der Inspektion geholt habe, im Moment könnte ich echt kotzen.

Nur wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich nen neuen Rahmen bekommen sollte, hab ich auf den dann ab dem Datum wieder 2 Jahre garantie?  bzw. sind die inzwischen besser verarbeitet?  sonst wird das ja nen endlosspiel mit irgendwelchen Rissen.

und gerade ärgere ich mich Richtig, das ich damals doch nicht das AMS 125 genommen habe, da ich dachte hier fahre ich mehr auf relativ ebenen wegen da brauch ich das nicht.


----------



## S.D. (19. September 2010)

Arne1985 schrieb:


> hab mal bei meinem Nachgeguckt, nach ca 450- max 500km (5 Monate) hab ich an genau der Stelle auch 3 kleine Risse, ausserdem genau mittig unter dem Schlitz hinten unter der Sattelklemme. Viel Belastet hab ich das auch nicht, war nen paarmal im Harz aber auch normale Waldwege, genau wie hier, und zum Großteil bin ich damit zur Arbeit gefahren und Schwer bin ich nun wirklich nicht ( so 55 Kg + Klamotten).
> Und das wo ich das gestern vom Händler von der Inspektion geholt habe, im Moment könnte ich echt kotzen.
> 
> Nur wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich nen neuen Rahmen bekommen sollte, hab ich auf den dann ab dem Datum wieder 2 Jahre garantie?  bzw. sind die inzwischen besser verarbeitet?  sonst wird das ja nen endlosspiel mit irgendwelchen Rissen.
> ...




Nein, die Garantie verlängert sich dadurch nicht.
Da die Risse wohl aber bei sehr vielen Rahmen auftauchen, liegt hier wohl ein Konstruktions- bzw. Fertigungsfehler vor. In einem solchen Fall wäre Cube in der Verantwortung. Ist aber meist sehr schwierig durchzusetzen.

Gruß


----------



## Arne1985 (19. September 2010)

Na Super, da überlege ich mir echt 2mal ob ich noch nen Bike von Cube kaufe...
Zumindest mal abwarten wielange das jetzt mit der Reklamation dauert, eigentlich war geplant in 2 Wochen zu fahren, da Urlaub für 2 Wochen und in 5 Wochen hab ich schon nen Wochenendtrip gebucht. 

Gruß


----------



## Groudon (19. September 2010)

hm... vlt kann man gegen Aufpreis gleich auf den neuen Elite Rahmen upgraden statt erneut den GTC zu nehmen


----------



## EvilEvo (19. September 2010)

Ja ich hab nächstes Wochenende 2 Bundesranglistenläufe, ich habe ausserdem einen Sponsoring-Vertrag mit Cube und freue mich, dass ich nicht mit einem Cube antreten kann, über weitere Einzelheiten und Hintergründe darf ich aufgrund meines Vertrages leider nicht reden.

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich aber auch kein Interesse an dem häßlichen 2011er Reaction GTC Race.

Übrigens ist mein Riss auf der 9km langen Heimfahrt von Arbeit mal eben doppelt so lang geworden.


----------



## r19andre (19. September 2010)

Arne1985 schrieb:


> Na Super, da überlege ich mir echt 2mal ob ich noch nen Bike von Cube kaufe...
> Zumindest mal abwarten wielange das jetzt mit der Reklamation dauert, eigentlich war geplant in 2 Wochen zu fahren, da Urlaub für 2 Wochen und in 5 Wochen hab ich schon nen Wochenendtrip gebucht.
> 
> Gruß



Hi,
wenn dein Händler korrekt und schnell arbeitet hast dein rad nach ca. 7-10Tagen wieder fertig.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arne1985 (21. September 2010)

Moin,

Bike ist seit gestern beim Händler, hatte bisher noch keine Reklamation bei nem GTC, konnte auch nicht sagen wie lange es dauert, will aber versuchen es bis zum 2.10. zu schaffen.
Und er hat vermutet das es wohl nen 2011er Rahmen geben wird, das Foto das ich gemacht hatte hat er gestern auch gleich an Cube weitergeleitet, also mal abwarten wann er sich meldet und wann es fertig ist.

Gruß


----------



## PhilmaxCC (21. September 2010)

Hallo 
Baue mir momentan auch ein GTC auf .
Wechsel Innerlager braucht man für Sram Kurbel .
Entweder ein Truvativ GXP Pressfit BB oder ein Truvativ PressFit 30 BB
Wäre super wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet.


----------



## foppa (21. September 2010)

.


----------



## Groudon (21. September 2010)

GXP Pressfit - ich empfehle RESET RACING Lager... teuer aber haltbarer!


----------



## maggo86 (23. September 2010)

glückwunsch...hab auch nen riss genau an der selben stelle wie evilevo!!!.....klasse echt super!!!
naja mein händler weiss schon bescheid....neuer rahmen ist bestellt.....auf elite upgraden lohnt sich nicht da wartezeiten bis feb/mär angesagt sind...da habe ich keine lust drauf!!!!


----------



## EvilEvo (23. September 2010)

Ich krieg jetzt den 2011er GTC Pro, der einzige, der farblich passt.
Find´s ja toll, wie die Rahmen reihenweise kaputtgehen, oder habt ihr jetzt alle erstmal nachgesehn, nachdem ich mein Bild hochgeladen habe?
die 2011er sollen wohl auch demnächst lieferbar sein, erwartet aber nicht zu viel.


----------



## deathmetal (23. September 2010)

Also ich muss wohl auf Holz klopfen, aber bei mir is nix zu sehen bisher.


----------



## Arne1985 (23. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich krieg jetzt den 2011er GTC Pro, der einzige, der farblich passt.
> Find´s ja toll, wie die Rahmen reihenweise kaputtgehen, oder habt ihr jetzt alle erstmal nachgesehn, nachdem ich mein Bild hochgeladen habe?
> die 2011er sollen wohl auch demnächst lieferbar sein, erwartet aber nicht zu viel.




ich hatte erst nachgesehen nach deinem Foto, hab meins vorhin wiederbekommen, aber "leider" nur nen 2010er Race Rahmen, mal sehen ob der auch wieder nur 4 1/2" Monate hält....

gruß


----------



## [email protected] (23. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Find´s ja toll, wie die Rahmen reihenweise kaputtgehen, oder habt ihr jetzt alle erstmal nachgesehn, nachdem ich mein Bild hochgeladen habe?



Habe jetzt auf deinen Post hin nachgesehen....was soll ich sagen....morgen werde ich mal meinen Händler kontaktieren......


----------



## Arne1985 (23. September 2010)

was mir gerade so auffällt, kann das sein das der Riss nur bei den GTC Race auftritt?? oder war das auch schon bei anderen Modellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. September 2010)

Keine Ahnung, meins ist jedenfalls ein Race ...


----------



## Arne1985 (23. September 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, meins ist jedenfalls ein Race ...



meins auch und dem Bild nach das von EvilEvo auch


----------



## deathmetal (23. September 2010)

Und warum sollte das so sein? Die Rahmen sind doch bis auf den Lack gleich glaube ich zumindest.


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. September 2010)

mein rad wird nächste woche zu cube geschickt... das knacken ist verdähctig und hat keinen ersichtlichen grund. die wollen das rad mal "dahaben"...mal gespannt!


----------



## maggo86 (23. September 2010)

dito (auch ein race)!.....aber soweit ich weiss ist es nur die lackierung sonst sl,race und pro alles gleich!.....mein neuer rahmen ist auch da;jetzt nur noch nen termin machen zum teile umbau........

PS.: hab erst nachgeschaut seit dem foto von evil;also keine ahnung wie lange es den riss schon gibt!.....


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2010)

Vielleicht sieht man diese Macke einfach am roten Lack besser als auf weiß oder schwarz und es ist noch keinem aufgefallen....warum auch immer....eigentlich egal.

Was ich jetzt nur hoffe ist, dass es ein Produktionsfehler war und kein Konstruktionsfehler. Ansonsten geht das Spiel mit jedem Rahmen los.....


----------



## EvilEvo (24. September 2010)

Ja also ich hab auch das Race.
Stimmt schon, Produktionsfehler klingt plausibler, evtl. sind das auch Rahmen aus einer bestimmten Charge, bei denen halt dieser Fehler auftritt, wenn in der Zeit nun nur Race-Rahmen produziert wurden, macht die ganze Sache schon Sinn.


----------



## Arne1985 (24. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ja also ich hab auch das Race.
> Stimmt schon, Produktionsfehler klingt plausibler, evtl. sind das auch Rahmen aus einer bestimmten Charge, bei denen halt dieser Fehler auftritt, wenn in der Zeit nun nur Race-Rahmen produziert wurden, macht die ganze Sache schon Sinn.




auch ne Möglichkeit, hoffentlich ist das wirklich nur eine Charge, aber scheint bei Cube wohl auch schon bekannt zu sein, hatte mein Bike montag um 16:30 beim Händler abgegeben und gestern um 18 uhr konnte ich das schon wieder abholen, also gerademal 3 Tage gedauert.  Mein alter Rahmen wurde am 7.4.2010 geprüft der jetzt am 11.6.10, also wohl ne andere Charge.

Und allen viel Erfolg das es schnell was wird und keinem das Bike unterm Hintern wegbricht 

gruß Arne


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2010)

Arne1985 schrieb:


> ...hoffentlich ist das wirklich nur eine Charge.....



Das glaube ich nicht, Tim......

Meins ist vom 30.12.2009....da sind einige Chargen dazwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arne1985 (24. September 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht, Tim......
> 
> Meins ist vom 30.12.2009....da sind einige Chargen dazwischen.




wenn das so ist betrifft das wohl wirklich alle Rahmen, Al 


gruß Arne


----------



## EvilEvo (24. September 2010)

Man könnte ja mal eine Umfrage starten, wem welches Modell mit welcher Rahmenhöhe und welchem Fertigungszeitraum gerissen ist, das könnte evtl. Aufschluss geben für dies und das.


----------



## maggo86 (24. September 2010)

ich weiss nur eins wenn es beim neuen rahmen auch passiert dann wirds als nächstes der elite rahmen!!!


----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2010)

Rad mal heute abgegeben. Mal sehen, was Cube nächste Woche dazu meint. Ich hoffe nur, wenn wirklich ein 2011er Rahmen kommt, dass es der Pro ist....alles andere würde mit der roten Sid aber mehr als besch...eiden aussehen.


----------



## RicoAC (26. September 2010)

Hallo GTC Fahrer!


Habe mittlerweile mit meinem GTC Pro gute 1500 km runter. Bin sehr zufrieden......
Das einzige was mich von Anfang an gestört hat war die Zugverlegung. Dank dieses Forums weiß ich auch wieso. Wusste das mit der asymetrischen Verlegung nicht. Werde das mal bei Gelegenheit ändern und auch die Züge noch etwas kürzen.

Bin mir noch nicht schlüssig, ob ich nach Verschleiß der alten Kurbel auf Zweifachkurbel umrüsten soll oder wieder dreifach fahren soll(27Gang). Bin mit der momentanen Übersetzung schon zwei Alpentouren gefahren und sehr zufrieden gewesen..
Dreißigfach bringt übersetzungsmäßig keine Vorteile. Zwanzigfach ist wohl nur was für Racer......

Habe mir vor kurzem noch eine Ritchey WCS Singlebolt Karbonsattelstütze gegönnt. Hat jemand von euch vielleicht schon was negatives von der gehört?

Lenker und Vorbau bleiben wohl bei mir aus Alu



Gruß


Rico


----------



## TTerminator (28. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
war heut beim Händler da ich mir evtl. das Reaction SL 2010 Modell gönnen wollte. 
Er war so fair und zeigte mir auch einen Rahmen der unterhalb der Sattelklemme leicht eingerissen war. 
Er meinte es liegt daran das die Sattelstützen etwas Spiel hatten und so darin Arbeiten konnten. 
Was habt ihr für Antworten bekommen? 
Bin nun echt am überlegen das neue Alu SL zu nehmen. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (28. September 2010)

Bin die originale Sattelstütze nie gefahren sondern habe gleich auf eine Thomson Elite umgerüstet, halte Spiel also für ein schlechte Ausrede, denn wenn eine Stütze keine Fertigungstoleranzen hat, dann die Thomson.
Evtl. würde ich noch zu hohem Anzugsmoment auf der Sattelklemme tippen, wenn man sich an die 5Nm hält, lässt sich das Ding ja auch kaum noch öffnen.
Ein SL ist hier doch aber noch keinem gerissen, oder?


----------



## Supercross SC7 (28. September 2010)

So, nachdem bei mir auch der (scheinbar übliche) Riss unterhalb der Sattelstützenklemme aufgetreten ist, war ich heute auch mal bei meinem Händler... 

Dieser hat Cube kontaktiert, und Cube ist der Ansicht, das es nur Lackrisse sind, also die Fahrstabilität keinesfalls gefährden... Der Rahmen wird aber trotzdem kostenlos ausgetauscht. Nur: Cube hat keine 2010er mehr auf Lager (in keiner Lackierung), und die 2011er gibts ab April nächsten Jahres, so war die Antwort, die ich bekommen habe... 

Naja, jetzt warte ich halt bis nächstes Jahr und bekomme dann einen neuen Ersatzrahmen (Im Winter steht das Rad eh nur rum, da wird Crosser gefahren  )


----------



## Schulmeister (28. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Bin die originale Sattelstütze nie gefahren sondern habe gleich auf eine Thomson Elite umgerüstet, halte Spiel also für ein schlechte Ausrede, denn wenn eine Stütze keine Fertigungstoleranzen hat, dann die Thomson.
> Evtl. würde ich noch zu hohem Anzugsmoment auf der Sattelklemme tippen, wenn man sich an die 5Nm hält, lässt sich das Ding ja auch kaum noch öffnen.
> Ein SL ist hier doch aber noch keinem gerissen, oder?



Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein SL, das ich seit April bewege, krankheitsbedingt leider nach dem Willingen-Marathon nur noch sehr wenig, so dass in Summe sicherlich nicht mehr als 800 oder 1000 km auf dem Gerät zusammengekommen sind.

Risse sind bei mir keine zu sehen. Da ich noch drei weitere Carbon-Räder habe (alle übrigens von CUBE ), erlaube ich mir hier dennoch mal eine Einschätzung:
1.) Die hier gezeigten Risse sehen nach Rissen im Lack aus, nicht nach gerissenem Carbon.
2.) Die angegebenen 5 NM Drehmoment an der Stützenklemmung sind nicht mal ansatzweise nötig, um die Stütze sicher zu fixieren. Ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen, diese Schraube mit 5 NM anzuziehen! Wenn man den Schnellspanner mit Gefühl festmacht und eine gute Montagepaste benutzt (ich habe ne P6 Carbon eingesetzt), kommt man mit deutlich weniger als der Hälfte an Drehmoment aus. Dann gibts auch keine Risse! 5 NM wären vielleicht nötig bei untermaßigen Stützen, aber bestimmt nicht bei gut passenden.

Also, macht wegen ein paar kleiner Lackrisse nicht zu viel Aufwand, beobachtet die Dinger gut, wenn sie sich plötzlich vergrößern, würde ich schon hellhörig werden. Ansonsten ignorieren und fahren.......und die Stütze nicht ZU fest anknallen!

Viele Grüße

Chris


----------



## Schulmeister (28. September 2010)

Supercross SC7 schrieb:


> ........und Cube ist der Ansicht, das es nur Lackrisse sind, also die Fahrstabilität keinesfalls gefährden...



Exakt so sehe ich das auch!


----------



## Supercross SC7 (28. September 2010)

Klar, das nict gleich die Sitzstreben ausreißen, ist mir schon klar, und ich glaube auch das Cube recht hat, nur bei einem Rahmen, der nicht zu den billigsten gehört, sollte so etwas nicht passieren... Wenigstens ist Cube ja scheinbar sehr zuvorkommend, was die Reklamationsabwicklung angeht


----------



## DeLocke (28. September 2010)

Ich hab auch ein SL werd heute mal gucken ob ich einen Riss an der Stelle finden kann!


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. September 2010)

An meinem SL is keiner. Alleerdings geht er nächste woche, wegen unauffidnlichen knackens trotzdem zurück an cube... mal schaun was die finden?!


----------



## DeLocke (28. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> An meinem SL is keiner. Alleerdings geht er nächste woche, wegen unauffidnlichen knackens trotzdem zurück an cube... mal schaun was die finden?!



kommst dein knacken aus dem Steuerrohr bereich?


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. September 2010)

ich habe keine ahnung,dass ist ja das problem. ich hab aber auf jedenfall das  gefühl, dass es entwweder vomr ahmen verstärkt wird oder aus selbigem kommt. problem wäre dann halt festzustellen wo es her kommt, wenns verstärkt wird.. Aber eigtl. kann ich ja recht viel ausschlieen: sattelstütze und sattel sinds nicht. kurbel und pedale auch  nicht. tretlager schleiße ich aus, weil es driuckunabhängig ist und es sich nicht danach anhört. steuersatz war auch schon offen - nichts. laufräder habe ich zwei sätze --> auch nich schuld dran. mh ja...solangsam gehn mir dann die parts aus. ein knacken mangels fett zwischen lenker und vorbau ist es efinitivv nicht, und wenn die gabelkrone knackt, was ich an meiner alten 32 talas mit 140mm diverse male hatte, hört sich das anders an....kurzum: keine ahnung

Was würdest du denn sagen, wenn es aus dem steuerrohr kommen würde?


----------



## DeLocke (28. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich habe keine ahnung,dass ist ja das problem. ich hab aber auf jedenfall das  gefühl, dass es entwweder vomr ahmen verstärkt wird oder aus selbigem kommt. problem wäre dann halt festzustellen wo es her kommt, wenns verstärkt wird.. Aber eigtl. kann ich ja recht viel ausschlieen: sattelstütze und sattel sinds nicht. kurbel und pedale auch  nicht. tretlager schleiße ich aus, weil es driuckunabhängig ist und es sich nicht danach anhört. steuersatz war auch schon offen - nichts. laufräder habe ich zwei sätze --> auch nich schuld dran. mh ja...solangsam gehn mir dann die parts aus. ein knacken mangels fett zwischen lenker und vorbau ist es efinitivv nicht, und wenn die gabelkrone knackt, was ich an meiner alten 32 talas mit 140mm diverse male hatte, hört sich das anders an....kurzum: keine ahnung
> 
> Was würdest du denn sagen, wenn es aus dem steuerrohr kommen würde?



Also, ich und meine Freundin haben beide auch ein SL einemal 18" einmal 16" und beide knacken auch. Das Geräusch kommt wohl aus dem Bereich des Steuerrohrs.

Das kann ich deswegen sagen, weil es immer nur knackt wenn man lenkt. Aber das auch nicht immer sondern nur wenn es draußen wärmer ist also so um die 20° C oder wärmer.

Steuersatz war auch schon auf und wurde nachgezogen, hat nichts gebracht. Ab und an knackt es also, aber total unregelmäßig und fast nur wenn es draußen wärmer ist, aber dann auch nicht immer.

Wenn du das Bike noch hast Check das mal beim fahren bzw. beim lenken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTerminator (28. September 2010)

Oh Mann, das ja echt nicht toll was ich hier so lese. 
Hätte ja echt gerne beim SL zugeschlagen, aber glaube das berichtete knacken oder ständig nach nem Riss zu suchen ist mir echt zu nervig. 

Dann wird's wohl doch nen Alu. Oder gibt's da auch Probleme??


----------



## DeLocke (28. September 2010)

TTerminator schrieb:


> Oh Mann, das ja echt nicht toll was ich hier so lese.
> Hätte ja echt gerne beim SL zugeschlagen, aber glaube das berichtete knacken oder ständig nach nem Riss zu suchen ist mir echt zu nervig.
> 
> Dann wird's wohl doch nen Alu. Oder gibt's da auch Probleme??



Naja, gibts denn überhaupt ein fehlerfreies Bike? Ich kenn keins!


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. September 2010)

es wurden laut cube 6000 carbon rahmen in umlauf gegeben...davon sind recht wenige wieder zurück gekommen...insofern.

beim lenken? ne. das definititv nicht. aber willkürlich kann ich bestätigen. ist nix regelmäßiges,..


----------



## EvilEvo (28. September 2010)

TTerminator schrieb:


> Oh Mann, das ja echt nicht toll was ich hier so lese.
> Hätte ja echt gerne beim SL zugeschlagen, aber glaube das berichtete knacken oder ständig nach nem Riss zu suchen ist mir echt zu nervig.
> 
> Dann wird's wohl doch nen Alu. Oder gibt's da auch Probleme??



Jeden Carbonrahmen musst du laut Bedienungsanleitung regelmäßig nach Rissen untersuchen, genauso wie Alurahmen, ob du es machst, ist deine Sache, ob du fündig wirst, ist auch unwahrscheinlich.

Die Sache mit den Rissen im Lack habe ich auch schon gehört, mein neuer Rahmen ist heut angekommen, der 2011er GTC Pro, sieht toll aus, evtl. fahre ich den Race noch ein bisschen, um zu sehen, wie sich der Riss verhält. 

@Schulmeister: Wie du sagtest, 





> wenn sie sich plötzlich vergrößern, würde ich schon hellhörig werden.


Bei mir wurde der Riss auf 9km Arbeitsweg doppelt so groß, von Innen war aber trotzdem nichts zu sehen. 

Ich bin aber auch sehr froh darüber, dass Cube eben nicht rumdiskutiert und einfach einen neuen Rahmen aufgrund meiner Bilder schickt.

Ansonsten kann ich Supercross SC7 nur recht geben, auch wenn es nur Lackrisse seien sollten, das hat bei einem 1000-Rahmen nicht zu passieren, kriegt ja nicht jeder so billig wie ich das Zeug .


----------



## mooly2 (29. September 2010)

:-(  Habe auch einen Lackriss an meinem GTC Race in der Nähe der Sattelrohrklemme. Die wurde aber nie mit 5 Nm angzogen, da ich keine Schnellspannklemme verwende, sondern eine richtige Sattelrohrklemme, bei der ich irgendwo bei 2 Nm liege.
Außerdem habe ich seit ein paar Wochen ein nerviges Knarzen aus dem Bereich Kurbel / Kurbelinnenlager. Kann nach ca. 1700 km so ein Press-Fit Innenlager schon verschlissen sein?!?


----------



## Mr.Zero (29. September 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Das Geräusch kommt wohl aus dem Bereich des Steuerrohrs. Das kann ich deswegen sagen, weil es immer nur knackt wenn man lenkt. Aber das auch nicht immer sondern nur wenn es draußen wärmer ist also so um die 20° C oder wärmer.


Das kann ich bestätigen:
Temperatur im Tal über 25°C -> Knacken beim Lenken
Temperatur auf dem Berg kühler -> Knacken beim Lenken weg
wieder runter ins Tal -> Knacken wieder da

Jetzt steht mein Rad so bei 10°C im Keller und es quitscht beim Lenken so, als ob der Gummi auf den Fliesen reibt oder ein (Gummi-)Kabel am Rahmen schabt, allerdings auch wenn ich das Vorderrad vom Boden abhebe - damit dürfte der Reifen als Ursache schon mal ausfallen 

Fazit: Der ganze Steuerrohrbereich scheint ein temperaturabhängiges Eigenleben zu führen, ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Touren bei -5°C... 

Mein GTC pro hat nach wenigen 100 km noch keine Risse (Mordsleistung) aber meine Sattelstütze sinkt auf einer 40-km-Tour schon einen Teilstrich ein. Also habe ich die Klemme mal eine Halbe Umdrehung nachgezogen... 

Ich werde mir mal so'ne Paste und einen Drehmomentschlüssel besorgen...

Aber alle die sagen, "dann kaufe ich mir wohl lieber ein Alu..." die sollten mal eine Probefahrt mit dem GTC machen: die unbeschwerte Leichtigkeit, mit der die Kiste nach vorne geht wird durch den Carbonrahmen mit einer angenehmen Beschwingtheit kombiniert und zaubert mir jedesmal ein Lächeln ins Gesicht . Durch die Härte des Alu-Reaction geht da zwar auch die Post ab, aber eher mit verbissenem Gesichtsausdruck ... [rein meine subjektiven Erfahrungen]

Viele Grüße
Mr. Zero


----------



## EvilEvo (29. September 2010)

@mooly2: Eigentlich darf ja laut Cube nur die originale Klemme verwendet werden, da diese speziell für den Rahmen ausgelegt ist^^.
Ich hatte die Klemme ursprünglich auch nie mit 5Nm angezogen, aus Garantiegründen sollte man sich aber an die Herstellerangaben halten, bringen tut´s ja anscheinend nichts.


----------



## darkdog (29. September 2010)

Hallo

Also bei mir hatte es eine Delaminierung bei meinem reaction gtc sl gegeben. Ist auch im Bereich des Sitzrohres/Sitzstrebe passiert. Naja habe einen neuen Rahmen bekommen den ich jetzt aber Verkaufen werde.
Werde nun 29er fahrer 
Aber ein knacken hatte ich nie gehabt.


----------



## Schulmeister (29. September 2010)

darkdog schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Also bei mir hatte es eine Delaminierung bei meinem reaction gtc sl gegeben. Ist auch im Bereich des Sitzrohres/Sitzstrebe passiert. Naja habe einen neuen Rahmen bekommen den ich jetzt aber Verkaufen werde.
> Werde nun 29er fahrer
> Aber ein knacken hatte ich nie gehabt.


Ui, hart! Wie sah denn diese Delaminierung genau aus an Deinem Rad?
Hast Du vielleicht Fotos oder kannst Du es mal bitte genauer beschreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (29. September 2010)

Schulmeister schrieb:


> Ui, hart! Wie sah denn diese Delaminierung genau aus an Deinem Rad?
> Hast Du vielleicht Fotos oder kannst Du es mal bitte genauer beschreiben?



Was bedeutet Delaminierung?


----------



## Schulmeister (29. September 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Was bedeutet Delaminierung?



Das bedeutet, dass sich Harz und Matten voneinander trennen. Meist geschieht dies durch zu große Hitze, z.B. beim Bremsen auf Carbonfelgenflanken, infolge der sich der Harzanteil wieder verflüssigt und die Struktur zunächst weich und später zerstört wird.

Auch chemische Einwirkung kann so etwas bewirken, mechanische vermutlich auch, wenn ich den o.g. Post richtig verstehe. Habe ich aber noch nie gesehen, daher die Neugier.


----------



## darkdog (29. September 2010)

Es war einfach wie eine Blase gewesen(so groß wie ein 50 cent Stück), denke mal es hat sich eine Schicht Carbon abgehoben aber mal warten was Cube dazu sagt.

über dem Cube Zeichen


----------



## flotho (29. September 2010)

Hi,

habe heute meinen neuem Cube GTC SL Rahmen  bekommen, mit den Parts vom GTC Pro, finde den Rahmen absolut Hammer von der Lackierung und hoffe das diesel mal das Carbon hält!!!


----------



## [email protected] (30. September 2010)

Nach letzter Auskunft bekomme ich auch einen SL-Rahmen....mal sehen


----------



## EvilEvo (30. September 2010)

Meinen neuen 2011er GTC Pro hole ich heut abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (30. September 2010)

so bike ist wieder einsatzbereit!gerade in einem wisch die züge richtig verlegen lassen und auf manuellen lockout umrüsten lassen!...jetzt gehts ab morgen wieder los mit biken^^.......


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. September 2010)

hab meinen heute geputzt und verpackt (also das komplett rad)...mal gespannt was rauskommt. beim putzen bemerkt, dass ich beim letzten rennen wohl mein blech am tretlager verloren hab und hinten an eurer "riss"stelle kleine bläschen schon ansatzweiße zu sehen sind...des basst hoff ich scho. und wenn net, siehts dann (hofftl. cube)


----------



## maggo86 (1. Oktober 2010)

bike is wieder im einsatz^^.......manueller lockout is klasse...









mal abwarten wann der nächste riss auf sich warten lässt!......


----------



## EvilEvo (2. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab ja jetzt auch meinen neuen 2011er Rahmen gekriegt und habe die Steifigkeitswerte verglichen. Der 2011er Rahmen hat erheblich höhere Werte, mich würden mal Steifigkeitswerte interessieren, die eure Rahmen so aufweisen.

Hier mal meine:
Cube Reaction GTC Race ´10
Steuerrohr: 151,05
Tretlager: 97,40

Cube Reaction GTC Pro ´11
Steuerrohr: 179,61
Tretlager: 138,55


----------



## Groudon (2. Oktober 2010)

Wie hast du das rausgefunden? Steht das auf dem Rahmen?!


----------



## Arne1985 (2. Oktober 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Wie hast du das rausgefunden? Steht das auf dem Rahmen?!



steht im handbuch letzte seite auf nem eingetackerten Zettel.


hab von meinem ersten Rahmen die werte leider nicht genau, waren glaub ich 
Steuerrohr 151 und Tretlager 98 (GTC Race)

beim neuen (scheinbar der letzte 2010er GTC Rahmen, auch wieder Race)

Steuerrohr: 148,40
Tretlager: 97,10


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Oktober 2010)

mh mein SL is steifer als eure races

151,5
100,80


----------



## EvilEvo (2. Oktober 2010)

Is aber auch nix im Vergleich zu meinem neuen Pro


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Oktober 2010)

stimmt. - aber jenachdem woher mein knacken kommt kann ich mich vvl. auch als glücklicher besitzer schätzen  (wobei mir das schwarz-grün so wies beim neuen gemacht is nich wirklich gefällt...)


----------



## flotho (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

habe mein neues Cube GTC bekommen mit einer SLX Kurbel jetzt weiss ich jedoch nicht ob die Kurbel richtig verbaut wurde bei meinem Nerve XC 8.0 ist die XT mit Adaptern verbaut und laut Shimano`s Hompage müsste noch der Adapter Nr 7 & 11 verbaut sein.

http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/media/t...FC/EV-FC-M660-2790C_v1_m56577569830728283.pdf

fällt diese durch das Pressfit Lager weg? Breite des Carbon Rahmen`s Kenne mich da nicht aus habe nur bei der letzten Fahrt am Berg ein Knacken bzw. knarzen recht`s empfunden, 
kann das auch was andere`s sein

Danke im voraus für die hoffentlich hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Oktober 2010)

ähm du meinst 7 und 11 auf der sprengzeichnung?
das ist das tretlager! pressfit = tretlager, frage beantwortet?


----------



## flotho (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

ja Frage beantwortet, nur das knacken habe ich immer noch keiner eine Idee von was das kommen kann, habe beobachtet sobald ich die Bremse betätige wird es schlimmer.


----------



## EvilEvo (11. Oktober 2010)

Mmh, könnte eine lockere Kassette sein.


----------



## mooly2 (11. Oktober 2010)

flotho schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ja Frage beantwortet, nur das knacken habe ich immer noch keiner eine Idee von was das kommen kann, habe beobachtet sobald ich die Bremse betätige wird es schlimmer.


 
Klingt nach Schnellspannern, die nicht kräftig genug spannen. Manchmal knackt es und manchmal knarzt es. Hatte ich auch schon. Vor allem mit den verschiedensten Leichtbaumodellen.


----------



## PhilmaxCC (12. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemanden schon mal neue Schaltzüge verlegt , wenn ja schwer zu machen? 
Oder hat jemand schon mal eine neues Innenlager reingemacht , wenn ja ist das auch selber zu machen .
Oder soll ich das lieber den Händler machen lassen .


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Oktober 2010)

Innenlager geht nur mit dem Werkzeug für PressFit Lager, dann ist es ziemlich einfach, Züge verlegen ist ein wenig fummelig und zeitaufwendig, einmal falsch gemacht, ist´s schwierig von vorne anzufangen, da hilft nur konzentiert arbeiten und ganz wichtig, wenn man noch nie innenverlegte Züge verlegt hat: Eine Anleitung verwenden, findet man glaub ich hier im Forum.
Züge beim Händler verlegen lassen wird bestimmt teuer, die Schalthebel müssen ja schon montiert sein, von daher auch der Lenker, der wiederrum hängt am Vorbau und der wiederrum an der Gabel, man kann natürlich die Schalthebel auch einfach runterhängen lassen, dadurch wird´s aber nur noch fummeliger.


----------



## joejoe16 (12. Oktober 2010)

foppa schrieb:


> Noch ne dumme Frage:
> passt die SRAM xx Gruppe?


 
Sram xx Gruppe passt, aber nur die mit Q Faktor 166

Gruß
JOEJOE16


----------



## PhilmaxCC (12. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Antwort .
Versuche mein glück


----------



## DeLocke (12. Oktober 2010)

Knacken beim Bremsen kommt auf oftmals von lockeren Speichen, einfach nachziehen dann ists weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Oktober 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Innenlager geht nur mit dem Werkzeug für PressFit Lager, dann ist es ziemlich einfach, Züge verlegen ist ein wenig fummelig und zeitaufwendig, einmal falsch gemacht, ist´s schwierig von vorne anzufangen, da hilft nur konzentiert arbeiten und ganz wichtig, wenn man noch nie innenverlegte Züge verlegt hat: Eine Anleitung verwenden, findet man glaub ich hier im Forum.
> Züge beim Händler verlegen lassen wird bestimmt teuer, die Schalthebel müssen ja schon montiert sein, von daher auch der Lenker, der wiederrum hängt am Vorbau und der wiederrum an der Gabel, man kann natürlich die Schalthebel auch einfach runterhängen lassen, dadurch wird´s aber nur noch fummeliger.



oder ganz einfach: schrumpfschlauch zwischen alten und einen neuen zug und den alten als führung nehmen, durchziehn fertig. (fast) genauso schnell wie bei normalen zügen....


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Oktober 2010)

Klingt gut! Merk ich mir, wenn ich meinen neuen Rahmen im Winter umbaue.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Oktober 2010)

noch so zur vertiefung/verbildlicung:


----------



## flotho (14. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Tipps, hatte leider ein paar tage keine PC werde jetzt mal die Kasette und Schnellspanner überprüfen. Hatte auch das Gefühl das es vom Naben bereich kommt.


----------



## darkdog (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Verkaufe ein Cube Reaction GTC SL 18"
Rahmen ist neu da sich ja bei meinem alten Rahmen Blasen gebildet haben.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Category=77614&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1


----------



## Chicane (1. November 2010)

Hat jemand das Rahmengewicht vom Reaction GTC 2010 zur Hand?  18 und 20" täten mich interessieren. Leider finde ich kaum was und wenn doch nur widersprüchliche Angaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruibfc (4. November 2010)

Ich messe 178cm, Schrittlänge und Beine 87cms ohne Schuhe,

Meine Frage ist, unter 2010 Cube GTC, ist der ideale Rahmen Größe für mich 18 oder 20''?

 Ich benutze 19''in anderen Marken, und ich verwende 80cm Abstand von der unteren Halterung des Sattels oben, mit 40cm Sattelstützen der Nähe von Max-Erweiterung ...

Dank ..


----------



## EvilEvo (4. November 2010)

In dem Fall würde ich unbedingt zum 20" Rahmen raten, das Oberrohr fällt recht stark ab, sodass man die Sattelstütze sehr weit ausziehen muss. Ich habe einen 18" Rahmen, bin 1,74m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm. Für meine, im Verhältnis zum Körper, recht langen Beine musste ich auch eine längere Sattelstüze montieren. von der Sitzposition bin ich auch nicht gestreckt auf dem Rad.

@Chicane: Mein 2010er GTC Race hat in 18" 1240g ohne alles.


----------



## ruibfc (5. November 2010)

Dank.. EvilEvo

Welche Garantie GTC Carbon-Rahmen für 2 oder 5 Jahre?


----------



## EvilEvo (5. November 2010)

2 Jahre.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. November 2010)

Reaction wieder zurück. nach 6 statt 2 wochen, und nur dadurch, dass wir cube n bissl druck gemacht haben, sonst wärer wahrscheinlich immernoch weg! rahmen ist übigens getauscht..


----------



## italiencrossi (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre auch seid April mein GTC und bin sehr zufrieden - ich hab es auf 8,4kg abgespeckt (in Gr. L) und damit schadfrei die komplette 2010er Rennsaison bestritten.
Aktuell fahre ich ein optimierte Aerozine SL 3fach-Kurbel - bin aber mit der Kettenlinie absolut nicht zufrieden.
Jetzt möchte ich auf 2fach umrüsten und suche ein paar Infos.
Am liebsten würde ich die Aerozine umbauen:
Problem dabei ist - das große (40er Blatt) auf der Position des mittleren zu fahren wird wegen der Kettenstrebe nicht funktionieren, nutzt man den Adapterring von z.B. TA verbessert sich aber die Kettenlinie nicht.
Welche Umbauten habt ihr gemacht?
Ich weiß, daß die SRAM XX mit Q-Faktor 166 funktioniert - welche LEICHTEN Alternativen funktionieren noch?


----------



## italiencrossi (22. Dezember 2010)

Keiner einen Tip für eine vernünftige 2-fach-Lösung


----------



## EvilEvo (24. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, aber ich habe auch lange gesucht, überlegt und durchdacht und fahre trotzdem nach wie vor 3x9 fach mit einer RaceFace Deus.
Außer XX wird da nichts sinnvolles übrig bleiben, meine Meinung.


----------



## georgyj (25. Dezember 2010)

italiencrossi schrieb:


> Keiner einen Tip für eine vernünftige 2-fach-Lösung



Sram X0, DIE 2-fach Lösung (für mich). Cube Reaction GTC Pro 2011, momentan 8,85kg mit anständiger Bereifung.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/804217


----------



## sakulm (25. Dezember 2010)

georgyj schrieb:


> Sram X0, DIE 2-fach Lösung (für mich). Cube Reaction GTC Pro 2011, momentan 8,85kg mit anständiger Bereifung.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/804217




Hallo, ja kann die Sram-X0 (2 fach) auch nur empfehlen, allerdings ist die für meinen Geschmack bei Schmutz etwas wartungsintensiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgyj (26. Dezember 2010)

sakulm schrieb:


> Hallo, ja kann die Sram-X0 (2 fach) auch nur empfehlen, allerdings ist die für meinen Geschmack bei Schmutz etwas wartungsintensiv.



Weil warum?


----------



## crazymondo (22. Januar 2011)

Falls jemand ein 2010er sucht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/343144/cat/500


----------



## maggo86 (4. Februar 2011)

na schon lnage nix mehr v euch gehört wie geht es denn unseren gtc´s??meines wächst und gedeiht^^........nächste große anschaffung eventuell vllt sogar als geschenk(zum bachelor^^)....magura marta sl magnesium!muss ich meinem "schenker" etwas zum beachten sagen,außer die PM-Version und 185/160mm zu kaufen??gibts da noch etwas zu wissen?....grüße maggo


----------



## EvilEvo (4. Februar 2011)

Naja, dann bin ich mal nicht so, meins mal mit "neuem" Rahmen und altem Aufbau:




Bei den Bremsen hast du eigentlich alles beachtet, sonst gibt´s da nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## maggo86 (4. Februar 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Bei den Bremsen hast du eigentlich alles beachtet, sonst gibt´s da nichts ungewöhnliches.



danke!


----------



## maggo86 (10. Februar 2011)

neue schuhe..rocket ron (endlich den weißen rnad los)
neue schläuche..xxlight
neuen lenker..syntace duraflite carbon
neuen vorbau..syntace f109
neue kassette..recon titan (174gr)
neue kette..sram 991

und das alles als geschenk was will man mehr...gut ok vllt die 8 vorm komma aber ich kann sagen es dauert nicht mehr lang


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Februar 2011)

schaut gut aus 

ich bin in letzter zeit - meistens durch mein fehlendes stereo verursaht - viel reaction gefahren. und jetzt befürchte ich den 3. rahmen zu brauchen...er knackt schon wieder genauso. Wollt ich nur mal angemertkt haben. Ich warte allerdings wahrsch- noch bis nach der saisson, soferns nicht schlimmer wird...


----------



## maggo86 (12. Februar 2011)

danke!....der dritte echt jetzt?!?!...also bei mir is es der zweite in einem jahr,der aber toi toi toi immoment noch hält was er verspricht!.....aber das kann dann ja schon bald gar nit sein bei dir das du immer die "ausschuss" rahmen einer charge erwischst,oder??das gibts doch nit....oder kommt das knarcksen immer erst nach einer weile??


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Februar 2011)

nach 100, 200 km fängts an - teile sind alle (auch seitens) cube überprüft und nicht schuld. keine ahnung warum ausgerechnet meine rahmen das machen - warn im übrigen auch völlig unterschiedlich was dasproduktionsdatum anbelangt.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (12. Februar 2011)

sehr komisch.......also bei mir war der tausch wegen des risses am sattelrohr ein knarcksen hatte ich bisher noch nicht!......dann drück ich dir mal die daumen,dass des irgendwann mal klappt mit nem rahmen ohne geräusche^^!!...


----------



## Raikku (8. Mai 2011)

Sorry for English...(but there isn't other Cube-forums)  I found a problem after I installed Race Face's Next XC-crankset(with using original press-fit BB), after tightening crankset's mainbolt, drive side's smallest chainring's bolts rub to that "frame protection plate", because there isn't more space.

Could I take that plate away? Is bike's frame in danger if I do that? Plate is little bit off from frame, so I could try to press it more fitly in place, what glue or similar I could use to attach plate better?


----------



## EvilEvo (8. Mai 2011)

Hi, the plate is there to safe the sensible Carbon Tubes infront of Chainsucks, which could probably damage the Carbon Structure. 
I know your Problem, because I got a Deus XC at this Frame, you need a ring between the press-fit BB and the inner site of your Crankset. Actually it is included, when you buy new Cranksets, otherwise a 1" Spacer vor Steering sets makes the same job, ich you can find one with a heigth about 1-2mm. 
I would remove the protection plate, I would prefer to try to find an useful distance ring.


----------



## Raikku (9. Mai 2011)

So you mean that I should put one of those spacers on place which are included in Race Face's Bottom bracket-set, what comes with crankset? But they are plastic(I think so), will they survive tightening? Because that 61Nm is quite a much...


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Mai 2011)

Yes they will survive it, I also use them since 3500km and they are good as new


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo GTCer - hab so langsam mitbekommen das mein GTC so eine kleine Diva ist, und sehr sensibel auf temp. unterschiede reagiert. 
Es stand 2 Tage im Keller bei 12 Grad, und kam ans Tageslicht bei 28 Grad. Was zur folge hatte das es ein munteres Knack und Knarzkonzert gab.
Amazing.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (11. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Hallo GTCer - hab so langsam mitbekommen das mein GTC so eine kleine Diva ist, und sehr sensibel auf temp. unterschiede reagiert.
> Es stand 2 Tage im Keller bei 12 Grad, und kam ans Tageslicht bei 28 Grad. Was zur folge hatte das es ein munteres Knack und Knarzkonzert gab.
> Amazing.....



Ja das ist nichts neues!


----------



## EvilEvo (11. Mai 2011)

Mir ist das neu^^


----------



## psycho_dmr (11. Mai 2011)

Ist mir jetzt auch neu, bisher kein knacken gehÃ¶rt.

Andere Frage: Wie Robust/AnfÃ¤llig ist das Carbon eigentlich auf Steinschlag? Mir ist Gestern nen - zumindest dem GerÃ¤usch nach - dicker Stein vom VR gegen den Rahmen geschleudert worden... das wurde bedacht und ist kein Thema, richtig?  (Ich trau dem Carbon noch nicht 100%igâ¦â¦)


----------



## georgyj (11. Mai 2011)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Ist mir jetzt auch neu, bisher kein knacken gehört.
> 
> Andere Frage: Wie Robust/Anfällig ist das Carbon eigentlich auf Steinschlag? Mir ist Gestern nen - zumindest dem Geräusch nach - dicker Stein vom VR gegen den Rahmen geschleudert worden... das wurde bedacht und ist kein Thema, richtig?  (Ich trau dem Carbon noch nicht 100%ig)




Hatte auch schon ein paar Einschläge - war noch kein Problem (Schutzfolie). Der Lack scheint aber nicht besonders widerstandsfähig zu sein......


----------



## georgyj (11. Mai 2011)

Raikku schrieb:


> Sorry for English...(but there isn't other Cube-forums)  I found a problem after I installed Race Face's Next XC-crankset(with using original press-fit BB), after tightening crankset's mainbolt, drive side's smallest chainring's bolts rub to that "frame protection plate", because there isn't more space.
> 
> Could I take that plate away? Is bike's frame in danger if I do that? Plate is little bit off from frame, so I could try to press it more fitly in place, what glue or similar I could use to attach plate better?



NEVER remove the Chainsuck protection! I had already some sucks and lost the protection plates. I installed new ones (Cube, but not original) but nevertheless you wouldn't want to see my frame.


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. Mai 2011)

Man soll ja auch ab und an ein neues kaufen.

Das heisst in der kalten Jahreszeit sollte man es besser in der Stube lassen ?
Ich dachte vorhin ich sitze in einem alten Korbstuhl im Garten. 
Der knarzt genauso.


----------



## psycho_dmr (11. Mai 2011)

naja n bissl isses ja auch normal, dass das material arbeitet. keine ahnung wie weit das die stabilitÃ¤t des materials beeinflusst...

p.s.: zeig ma her, dein bike. wieso ï£¿edition?


----------



## georgyj (11. Mai 2011)

Sub 9. Trotz Reba.


----------



## EvilEvo (11. Mai 2011)

Außer Reba is der Rest ja auch Leichtbau pur! Sieht saugeil aus 
Steinschläge, Äste, Aufsetzer etc. hat mein Rahmen übrigens schon reichlichh weg, noch hält er, denk mal schon, dass der solche Sachen ziemlich gut abkann.


----------



## psycho_dmr (11. Mai 2011)

naechste dumme frage:
meine formula r1 vorne scheint "durchzurutschen" (ruckelt bei starken bremsmanövern/VR blockiert nicht.) jemand ne idee was das is? kenns von meiner alten xt bremse mal so gar nicht oO.
und die neue xt schaltung zickt auch noch n bissl... bei eben so einer bremsaktion flog mir die kette raus... (nachdem hr hochkam)
werd wohl nochmal zum haendler laufen muessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (11. Mai 2011)

Schnellspanner nicht fest genug, Hinterrad nicht mittig drin, Ausfallenden schief, Öl auf den Belägen und der Scheibe.


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. Mai 2011)

georgyj schrieb:


> Sub 9. Trotz Reba.



Ein 2011er Racer


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. Mai 2011)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> p.s.: zeig ma her, dein bike. wieso ï£¿edition?



Mach ich wenn der Umbau abgeschlossen ist. Serie weisst du ja wie das ausschaut.

ï£¿ weil iPodNano G.5 immer dabei ist.....


----------



## psycho_dmr (11. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Schnellspanner nicht fest genug, Hinterrad nicht mittig drin, Ausfallenden schief, Öl auf den Belägen und der Scheibe.



hm, soweit erkennbar alles okay. :/


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> ï£¿



das ding is ja Ã¼berall im forum zur zeit! bitte mal ganz kurz um aufklÃ¤rung fÃ¼r die dummen - oder MICH 


@r1: zieh mal deine belÃ¤ge ab... dann wirds besser. aso: will heissen: bremsbelÃ¤ge raus, Ã¼pber schmiergelpapier abschleifen, bremsscheibe reinigen, belÃ¤ge rein, einbremsen.


----------



## psycho_dmr (11. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> das ding is ja überall im forum zur zeit! bitte mal ganz kurz um aufklärung für die dummen - oder MICH .



Der Apfel? Das' das Apple-Logo 

Zur Bremse: Okay, da das Bike noch Nagelneu ist, verbuch ich das erstmal noch unter "Einbremsphase". Mal sehen ob sich das gibt, sonst lauf ich mit der Info zum Händler


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. Mai 2011)

Geht nur wenn du ein Mï£¿c hast.  ( Oder zwei...)

ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿ï£¿


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2011)

bei mir is kein apfel  .... ich bin doch armer schüler -.-


----------



## EvilEvo (11. Mai 2011)

Interessant mit was für primitiven Sachen man Apple User so abspeisen kann 

@psycho dmr: Jop, brems die Bremse erstmal richtig ein, das geht auch ohne Iphone, dafür gibt´s nämlich eh keine App


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2011)

wetten? 

fotografier den belag und ich sag dir was du brauchst..sowas=?!


----------



## EvilEvo (11. Mai 2011)

Das is aber dann keine App. Ne App wäre: du steckst dein Iphone in die Bremszange, fährst ne 500hm Abfahrt und das Iphone sagt dir:
1. Welche Beläge drauf sind
2. Wie weit sie verschlissen sind
3. Wie man mehr Bremsleistung rausholen könnte
4. Welche Verschmutzungen vorliegen
5. Bestellt neue Beläge im Appstore
So!


----------



## psycho_dmr (11. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> wetten?
> 
> fotografier den belag und ich sag dir was du brauchst..sowas=?!



*bahnhof*?!
ich bau das jetzt nicht auseinander, nur um dir ein foto zu machen


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2011)

das war ne "app" und kein vorschlag.. s. beitrag über dir. ..... sher interessant was das iphone der zukunft so kann


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Interessant mit was für primitiven Sachen man Apple User so abspeisen kann



Na versuch das mal mit nem Windows Rechner hin zubekommen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> bei mir is kein apfel  .... ich bin doch armer schüler -.-



Hab bis zum heutigen Tag keinen Schüler mit nem Stereo zur Schule fahren sehen.
Da kanns ja noch nicht so schlimm sein......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (12. Mai 2011)

Das ja mal lustig geworden hier


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Hab bis zum heutigen Tag keinen Schüler mit nem Stereo zur Schule fahren sehen.
> Da kanns ja noch nicht so schlimm sein......



Nene, ich hab doch noch meine schulschla......  aber alle räder selbst bezahlt und selbstverdient!


----------



## psycho_dmr (12. Mai 2011)

jeder setzt die prios halt anders, die einen fahren teure bikes, andere haben teure computer, wieder andere beides =) 
und wir sind nu wirklich alle nicht "arm", wenn wir hier bikes fÃ¼r >2000â¬ fahrenâ¦


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Mai 2011)

Die man zu 50% vom Hersteller gesponsert gekriegt hat.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2011)

sagen wir so.... ich bekomm gute preise  .. dennoch: vom schlauch über die hose zum helm. alles meins! und zwar verdient


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

Nat. verdient. Gute Menschen fahren Cube, und der Herrgott hat sie lieb.
Es soll auch Menschen geben die"teure" Comp.& Bikes haben. Das eine schliesst das andere nicht aus.
Mal wieder zum Ursprung: kann einer von euch einen relativ. leichten& stabilen LRS für das GTC empfehlen ?
Hab den Mavic Crosstrail / oder einen DT Swiss auf dem Zettel.


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Mai 2011)

Der Bontrager RXL sieht saugeil aus im ´11er GTC, kostet leider ein Haufen Asche.
Ansonsten Funworks Atmosphere, oder alles was Custom mit rot und weiß ist.


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

Weisse Naben wären gut. Die von dir genannten sind für mich völliges Neuland. 
Wollt beim Händler kaufen, nur haben die nicht so viel zu hängen was gefällt und passt.
Meisst nur Mavics und Fulcrum.


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Der Bontrager RXL sieht saugeil......



Finde nur Schuhe......


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Mai 2011)

Finde ihn leider auch nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

Und was ist von den franz. Mavics zu halten ? Super leicht sind die ja nicht gerade.....?!


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2011)

mavic system laufräder würd ich bei etwas laufleistung nicht mehr fahren!.. ich bin jetzt recht lang die original dt pw 1600 vomn 2010er gtc gefahren (wiegen übrigens nicht 1600gr, soindern 2000) - ziemlich gut bisher und jetzt der race lrs mit american classic nabe und zrt olympics felgen. auch sehr zufrieden!


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Mai 2011)

Find das mit den XPW Dingern auch lächerlich, meine XPW 1800 haben übrigens 1753g nach Modifikationen, deshalb steht auch nur noch X drauf 
Mavic Laufräder, naja, hab bei ´nem Bekannten mal die Crossmax SLR Felge einfach platzen gesehen, bei meinen Crosslands war der Freilauf ständig kaputt und einem anderen Kumpel sind die Crossride Speichen beim Bremsen einfach weggerissen.
Ansonsten sind die neuen LRS von Mavic nicht mal schön, geschweigedenn leicht oder günstig.


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

Ja günstig ist anders. Die Mavic Optik sieht schon nicht schlecht aus, aber wenn die Dinger nix aushalten ist das ja nicht gerade eine verbesserung gegenüber "Sunpringle wasweissich". Hmm - das wird ja noch heiter werden einen passenden LRS zu finden der optisch& technisch gefällt.
Ach so- Preiss muss auch gefallen.


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Mai 2011)

Ich such auch seit letzten August^^, mittlerweile hab ja schon fast den dritten Rahmen


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2011)

naja bei mavic taugen die felgen ziemlich gut! aber die naben, die speichen und die einspeichung meistens ned  deshalb - selber einspeichen, bzw. lassen! da bist am flexibelsten!


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

Sollte man da andere Naben nehmen als die von Mavic ? Geht so eine DT Swiss /Mavic kombi ?
Bei den Crosstrails muss man noch Centerlock dran bauen wegen der Bremsscheibe- taugt das was ?

Und einer sagt der Satz wiegt 1600 der andere 1900gr.

Die ich gefragt hab-zwecks einspeichen- haben gesagt, komm im Herbst wieder. Keine Zeit.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2011)

sind zwei verscheidene sätze. nur dass der eigtl. leichtere schwerer ist?!.- naja.
das is hart. also wir haben auch viel betrieb und du müsstest zum einspeichen etwas zeit mitbringen, also auch mal ne woche zwei warten, aber gar nicht? naja..

ja dt/mavic geht. allerdings is die frage ob du am reaction ne mavic felge brauchst...leicht sans ned!
am fully hab ich dt 440 naben mit 729er felgen! das ist ein traum!


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

Hey Andy 3001 - du arbeitest doch an der Bikequelle -also der Oase eines jeden der gerne Bike fährt.

Baut denn "dein Unternehmen" nicht auch gute LRS ?

Wollte ne weisse DT Swiss Nabe- vo-hi mit 6 Punkt Aufnahme für Scheibe - Aero Speichen- schwarze Felgen ohne bunte Sachen druff. (Crosstraillook)

Kosta ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2011)

kann ich dir aus dem stehgreif nicht sagen. ich schau morgen nach. mein unternehmen ist übrigens ein bikeshop aus der rhein neckar region aber so btw.: dt nabe allg.is nicht günstig! und aero speichen brauchst funktionstechnsich auch nicht! revo speichen, etc.taugen !


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

Schau mal nach ob was weg muss, bzw. ob man was machen kann.
Ich weiss das man Aero nicht brauch, find das nur als Optik gut-da die Speichen fetter rüber kommen.

(deine Firma hat einen besseren Internetauftritt verdient )  (hier mal mein Händler - das sind Welten-klick ) 

Gruss


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Mai 2011)

Ich biete dafür recht günstig 1&1 Baustein Homepages an  hier mal unsere: www.subhandy.de, ist zwar noch nicht fertig, macht aber schon was her, bis jetzt ca. 1 Stunde Arbeit investiert.

Ohne Andi jetzt den Rang abzulaufen, bei Actionsports (http://www.actionsports.de/) gibt´s auch echt gute Laufräder, Lieferzeiten sind bei Custom echt i.O.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2011)

actionsports ist echt oke. genau wie whizz wheels! 
ich bin aktuell dabei ne neue seite zu entwerfenbräüuchte nur mehr zeit. scheiss schule


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

Schule geht vor !


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2011)

allerdings. hab mir halt jetzt die basics mal angeeignet. und mal sehn. ich denk die startseite wird bald 100% stehen und kann dann mal als leitendes design bewertet werden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

Art Director


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Mai 2011)

Dann braucht´s bald n CEO, n Promotion Manager, Junior Chief, Junior Chief Assistant, Sales Management Director, Sales Manager und natürlich (sonst ist alles umsonst) einen Sales Promoter!


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2011)

wenn ihr nicht sofort deutsch sprecht, lösch ichs abo!  die optik der startseite wird in jedemfall leitend sein - macht auch in jedemfall sinn. wnen ich dran denk post ich mal nen link, wenn sie testweise online steht, dann könnt ihr mir die meinung sagen


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

Duck und weg.....


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Dann braucht´s bald n CEO, n Promotion Manager, Junior Chief, Junior Chief Assistant, Sales Management Director, Sales Manager und natürlich (sonst ist alles umsonst) einen Sales Promoter!



Koordinator Duty Stand Director .....vergessen.


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich dir noch ein paar Tipps geben darf: Sorg dafür, dass das Site-Menü immer eingeblendet wird und man nicht zur Startseite zurück springen muss.
Neben dem Impressum sollte auch ein Reiter mit "Anfahrt" sein, Google Maps ist ha schon eingebunden, ich würd´ die Anfahrt aber trotzdem extra stellen.
Die Galerie ist schön. 
Das Foto vom Laden auf der Startseite braucht aber mehr Pepp, und wenn´s mit Photoshop oder Picasa gemacht wird.
"Angebote" ist natürlich etwas uncool, wenigstens was kurzes Allgemeines und ein paar Nahaufnahmen von tollen Bikes dahin packen, dauert 10min.
Die Bilder vom Laden innen sind übrigens toll, die locken mich direkt zum Vorbeischneien an!

Was für´n Prog benutzt du? Ich nehme mal an du scriptest noch schön über HTML-Editoren?^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2011)

alles was du angesprochen hast habe ich bereits geändert auf der neuen! auch die gallerie wird einiges moderner!
was die bilder vom alden innen angeht...die stammen von mir  iinsofern  will trotzdem nochmal welche machen.

angebote wird grundlegend verändert. es ist ein "news" fenster geplant, indem neue artikel, doer artikel im angebot gepostet werden sollen.
j
a ich schreib mit nem html editor. funzt aber gut.. für php, java script, etc. fehlt mir aktuell noch das know how, auch wenn ich grad am java lernen bin im informatik kurs.


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Mai 2011)

Ach java braucht kein Mensch, wenn du richtig gut bist machst du java Scripts aus HTML^^.
Schön, dass manche sich noch die Mühe machen, die alte Schule zu lernen


----------



## psycho_dmr (13. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ach java braucht kein Mensch, wenn du richtig gut bist machst du java Scripts aus HTML^^.
> Schön, dass manche sich noch die Mühe machen, die alte Schule zu lernen



@andi, wenn ihr bereit seid n bissl mehr geld in die hand zu nehmen (5000+) kannste mich ma per pn anhauen... ich mach "den scheiss" beruflich 
wenn allerdings der azubi/prakti(?) das schon macht, bezweifle ich das fast mal... oO

und java braucht wirklich keiner mehr - ist aber ne gute basis, um die "wichtigen" sprachen zu lernen


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Mai 2011)

5000â¬ fÃ¼r eine Webseite umbauen? Du musst aber wirklich gut sein 
Ich mach das in meinem Beruf nebenbei mit, habÂ´s aber auch nie wirklich gelernt und hÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich mach ich das auch nichtmal ansatzweise in dem Umfang wie du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (13. Mai 2011)

Hey Jungs- zum Web 3.0 - wie werde ich ein guter Web Designer- gehts aber woanders weiter gell ?!


----------



## psycho_dmr (13. Mai 2011)

@EvilEvo: So viel ist das gar nicht, das sind ca. 2 Wochen Arbeit oder so. Mit allem drum und dran ist das nicht viel für ne Webseite. (Verstehen was Kunde will, Vorschläge machen, abstimmen, umsetzen, Änderungswünsche)

@Friendsofmine: ja. stimmt. man sollte nicht Nachts um halb zwei unter Alkoholeinfluss noch Angebote ins Netz stellen Oo

Wer weiter über das Thema plaudern will -> pn


----------



## georgyj (13. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ohne Andi jetzt den Rang abzulaufen, bei Actionsports (http://www.actionsports.de/) gibt´s auch echt gute Laufräder, Lieferzeiten sind bei Custom echt i.O.



Na, Vorsicht!! Von den hauseigenen S-Light Hinterradnaben kann ich nur schwerstens abraten. Innerhalb eines Jahres 2 Totalausfälle (Krachen bis zum Abwinken). Mein Laufradsatz war im Auslieferungszustand so grottig aufgebaut (hinten), dass gleich mal 3 Speichen fast aus den Nippeln fielen. AS ist aber sehr kulant.


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Mai 2011)

So macht jeder andere Erfahrungen, nichts ist perfekt. Von div. gschrotteten N-Light und S-Light liest man ja hin und wieder hier.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2011)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> @andi, wenn ihr bereit seid n bissl mehr geld in die hand zu nehmen (5000+) kannste mich ma per pn anhauen... ich mach "den scheiss" beruflich
> wenn allerdings der azubi/prakti(?) das schon macht, bezweifle ich das fast mal... oO
> 
> und java braucht wirklich keiner mehr - ist aber ne gute basis, um die "wichtigen" sprachen zu lernen



einmal muss ich noch offtopiv, sorry..

also ich arbeite nebenher (wie alle anderen mitarbeiter, ausser dem chef bei uns auch) in nem radladen, bin weder praktikant noch azubi und somit überall in allen bereichen voll einsetzbar  Der weebsite geschichte hab ich mich halt angenommen, weil ich damit noch mit am meisten anfangen kann,  im vergleich zumrest..so angebote, wie von dir haben wir auch in betracht gezogen, nur was du vergisst ist der unterhalt. derkost bei den meisten nämlich auch noch ganz ordentlich! da ist das erstellen meisz noch der kleinste posten!
und insofern.....probieren kann mans doch mal,oder?!


----------



## psycho_dmr (13. Mai 2011)

->pn


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. Mai 2011)

Unterhalt ?  Hast du Kinder ?!
Du musst doch nur beim Prov. den Jahresbetrag bezahlen und den Internetfuzzi der die Site event. betreut.
Der Jahresbetrag unserer Seite sind 32.


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Hey Jungs- zum Web 3.0 - wie werde ich ein guter Web Designer- gehts aber woanders weiter gell ?!



*Fingerzeig*  *duckundweg*


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Unterhalt ?  Hast du Kinder ?!
> Du musst doch nur beim Prov. den Jahresbetrag bezahlen und den Internetfuzzi der die Site event. betreut.
> Der Jahresbetrag unserer Seite sind 32.



hörte sich bei den bisherigen kandidaten aber ganz anders an! servergebühr, ok, die hast du immer und die instandhaltung sowie aktualisierung waren meistens sehr sher teuer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (13. Mai 2011)

Hmmm - na ich lass das den Web Fuzzi machen.

Hab heute den Duraflite runtergeschmissen da meine Ellenbogen schmerzten. Jetzt Vector 12' drangebastelt-extrem gekürzt-und siehe da alles Tutti.
Nur passen jetzt die Lenkerenden vom Duraflite/Barends nicht mehr drauf. Da ist doch echt nervig.

Die "Formula Crazy Monteure"- haben rechts Torx und links Inbus verbaut. Oder bastelt Cube die Bremse dran ?


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. Mai 2011)

Muss echt den Sunpringle LRS loswerden.....


----------



## EvilEvo (14. Mai 2011)

Hehe, hab gestern auch das Duraflite Cockpit rausgeschmissen, 120g gespart!


----------



## psycho_dmr (14. Mai 2011)

du fährst 12° an nem reaction? Oo ich fahr momentan den 8° und will auf 6° 

der duraflite fliegt bei mir auch noch, muss nur noch nen guten finden: 6°, 60cm und leicht, mal sehen - evo, deiner sieht genauso aus?! 

p.s. barends sind was für poser


----------



## Friendsofmine (14. Mai 2011)

Fahr ja keine Bahrends.War das erste was eliminiert wurde.
 Ich meinte die Alustopfen die da drin sind.

Der Vector 12° auf 590 mm gekürzt ist für mich jedenfalls perfekt.

@  Bremse: Die Elixir sehen riesig gegen meine Formula aus, oder täuscht das ?


----------



## EvilEvo (14. Mai 2011)

Die Elixir CR Hebel sind schon ganzschön gewaltig. Die normalen Elixir R sind schon wesentlich schlanker, aber auch ein Klotz gegen RX und R1 Hebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (14. Mai 2011)

Beim Stereo/Sting würden die da nicht besser dran passen ? 
Da die so gross aussehen-wirkt das immer gleich schwer.Und beim GTC ist eher leichtes angesagt.
Gibt es für die Formulas auch die Koolstop/ Swisstop Beläge ?


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Mai 2011)

ja gibts...
und mich habt ihr ausgelacht als ich "damals"  von "sackschwerem" syntacezeug gesprochen hab!


----------



## Friendsofmine (14. Mai 2011)

Na soooo schwer sind die net. Und da ich die Länge gekürzt hab, komm ich an das Carbon locker ran.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Mai 2011)

120 gr`? (oke mit barends..)


----------



## EvilEvo (14. Mai 2011)

Der Syntace Duraflite 318 (Serie) wiegt auf 600mm gekürzt 199g, also sackschwer! Mein neuer Procraft PRC 1 wiegt 130g.

Mal nebenbei, will vielleicht jemand für sein kleines Zweitcube die Scape Teile gegen Cube-gelabelte Syntace Teile tauschen? Vorbau, Lenker, A-Head Kappe stehen zum Verkauf.


----------



## Friendsofmine (14. Mai 2011)

Hab das Alu noch mal abgedreht. Jetzt 160 gr.

@ Prokraft : dafür hab ich noch Geld für die Eisdiele in der Tasche.


----------



## EvilEvo (14. Mai 2011)

Meine GÃ¼te, die 110â¬, da gehtÂ´s anderswo weit teurer 
AuÃerdem siehtÂ´s geiler aus, nutzt also vor der Eisdiele mehr als ein Eis (denn das hat da ja eh jeder ).


----------



## Friendsofmine (14. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Meine GÃ¼te, die 110â¬, da gehtÂ´s anderswo weit teurer
> AuÃerdem siehtÂ´s geiler aus, nutzt also vor der Eisdiele mehr als ein Eis (denn das hat da ja eh jeder ).



Ja- Eis fÃ¼r mich & die Dame. Und dann bleibt noch was Ã¼brig fÃ¼r Kino & Essen gehen - Schampus und die Nacht for two.

PS: Frag dann mal nÃ¤chstens die Dame was sie von deinem neuen Prokraft-superleicht Lenker hÃ¤lt.


----------



## EvilEvo (14. Mai 2011)

Pro*C*raft, ich bitte darum, und ja, das werd ich sie fragen, meinen gestrigen Damenbesuch habe ich das auch gefragt!


----------



## Friendsofmine (14. Mai 2011)

Sorry - ProCraft 

Und.....? sie liebt dich jetzt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (14. Mai 2011)

Nö, darum ging´s doch garnich^^, war eh nicht scharf drauf.


----------



## Friendsofmine (14. Mai 2011)

Nur die Liebe - äh das Bike zählt !


----------



## Friendsofmine (16. Mai 2011)

Heute P6 gekürzt und verbaut.


----------



## Steelthunder (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo!
Ich würde meinem GTC gerne einen anderen Laufradsatz kaufen.Optisch gefällt mir der Veltec V2 besonders gut.Ich frage mich aber ob das Technisch Sinn macht da die ja eher für Enduros gemacht sind.Gibt es zu den Sunringle XMB Technisch einen spürbaren Unterschied oder sollte ich den Wechsel aus Technischer Sicht besser lassen?Preislich wollte ich auch ungefähr bei 250 Euro bleiben.


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube alles -wirklich alles ist besser als die "Sunpringels".

Bin auch noch am suchen um ein vernünftiges Preis/Leistungsverhältniss zu finden bei einenem neuen& besseren LRS für das GTC. Denke es wird ein DT Swiss oder der alte Mavic SLR Satz.

Nur mit den 250 Mücken wird das sehr schwierig werden was besseres zu finden.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2011)

Diese da: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...im-D-Light-disc-1530g-Laufradsatz::32782.html

Ob die besser sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen, leichter sinds auf jeden Fall...


----------



## haennes (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

auch bei mir mussten die Sunringles sofort weichen (sie durften dann aber noch als Winterlaufrad dienen). Aus Preis-/Leistungsgründen ist es bei mir der Shimano XT WH-M775 LRS geworden. Gewichtsmäßig schlägt er den Veltec V2 (ca. gewogen 1720g), er ist stabil, ausreichend breit, tubeless-ready und mit ca. 250 Euro absolut bezahlbar. Vom Design her kommt er vielleicht nicht an den Veltec-LRS heran, bei mir passt er allerdings farblich perfekt zum SLX-Tretlager und zu den Schwalbe RoRo 2.1-Reifen.


----------



## MarkusL (31. August 2011)

Hallo,

könnte mal jemand freundlicherweise die Sitzrohrlänge eines 20'' Reaction GTC messen? Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Schelle.
Ich finde die Angeben auf der Cube HP widersprüchlich.

DANKE.

Die "Zielperson" ist 1,80 und hat 85 cm SL. Wir schwanken zwischen 18 und 20 Zoll...


----------



## ChrisReaction (31. August 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnte mal jemand freundlicherweise die Sitzrohrlänge eines 20'' Reaction GTC messen? Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Schelle.
> Ich finde die Angeben auf der Cube HP widersprüchlich.
> ...


 

Hallo Markus,

ich habe ein GTC in 20".
Bin 1,87 groß.....und Beinlänge 87 cm.
Ich habe genau an diesem Thema auch sehr lange rumgemacht (20"/22").
Habe mich dann für den 20" entschieden - habe es auch noch nie bereut.
Um meine gewünschte Postition auf diesem Rahmen hinzubekommen, musste ich allerdings eine Sattelstütze mit 25mm SB wählen.
Den Vorbau habe ich sogar auf 140mm genommen.
Beides führt für mich zum optimalen Ergebnis.

Für jemand der viel im Gelände unterwegs ist, wäre der 140mm Vorbau nicht ganz optimal.

Ich hoffe, diese Info bringt dich ein wenig weiter.
Ich würde sagen, bei 85 cm SL.....wäre auch der 20" richtig.
Bedenke, dass der 18" eben über 5cm kürzer ist....am Sattelrohr.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisReaction (31. August 2011)

ChrisReaction schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> ich habe ein GTC in 20".
> Bin 1,87 groß.....und Beinlänge 87 cm.
> ...


 
N A C H T R A G !!

Sorry, das Sattelrohr hat 47 cm !

Gruss
Christian

Sorry


----------



## MarkusL (31. August 2011)

ChrisReaction schrieb:


> N A C H T R A G !!
> 
> Sorry, das Sattelrohr hat 47 cm !
> 
> ...


Danke.


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2011)

Hat jemand von den GTC lern den DT Swiss Tricon drauf ?


----------



## EvilEvo (1. September 2011)

Das kann sich doch keiner leisten


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2011)

Ja stimmt - wir haben ja schon alles in unser Carbon Bike versenkt.

Ich bin immer noch am überlegen was man dran schrauben sollte. DT Swiss - Carbon 1300 ??


----------



## Rainer_L. (9. September 2011)

Wann kommen denn die Reaction GTC erfahrungsgemäß in die Shops?

Gruß Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (9. September 2011)

Stehen doch da. Oder meinst du die 2012 Modelle ?


----------



## ReactionGTC (9. September 2011)

Ham die dieses jahr eig. neue Rahemen weil bei ein paar geht der Schaltzug weiter unten im Rahmen rein?


----------



## MarkusL (9. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Hat jemand von den GTC lern den DT Swiss Tricon drauf ?


 
Ja, mein Bruder.


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. September 2011)

Und....??!


----------



## [email protected] (9. September 2011)

ReactionGTC schrieb:


> Ham die dieses jahr eig. neue Rahemen weil bei ein paar geht der Schaltzug weiter unten im Rahmen rein?



Ich glaube, da täuscht du dich, anhand der Webpage kann ich da nichts erkennen....


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. September 2011)

Die ersten GTC Halluzinationen


----------



## ReactionGTC (10. September 2011)

Hier zwei Bilder


----------



## Friendsofmine (10. September 2011)

Ja - liegen etwas weiter hinten jetzt.


----------



## neubicolt (15. September 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich suche für 2012 nen neues HT für Trainings- und Renneinsätze (Marathon Mitteldistanz und 24h-Rennen). Wäre das Reaction GTC SL oder das GTC SL 29 dafür zu empfehlen?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Rainer_L. (15. September 2011)

Ich schwanke auch noch zwischen dem Reaction GTC SL und dem Elite HPC SL bzw. Race teamline.
Bei den Elite sagt mir die Geometrie eher zu.
29 kommt für mich nicht in Frage

Gruß Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (16. September 2011)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> ich suche für 2012 nen neues HT für Trainings- und Renneinsätze (Marathon Mitteldistanz und 24h-Rennen). Wäre das Reaction GTC SL oder das GTC SL 29 dafür zu empfehlen?
> 
> Gruß Christian



Habe noch eine Frage! Bin soweit durch mit der Frage ob Elite oder Reaction. Es wird letzteres...welche Variante würdet ihr empfehlen?

GTC Pro 2012 kaufen (mit Abstand die geilste lackierung) und Gabel + LRS etc. nach und nach tauschen oder eine höherwertige Variante kaufen?

Gruß


----------



## Rainer_L. (16. September 2011)

Den LRS mußt du stets tauschen .


----------



## neubicolt (16. September 2011)

Rainer_L. schrieb:


> Den LRS mußt du stets tauschen .



Dacht ich mir, dann macht ne teurere Variante keinen Sinn...


----------



## timeserver (23. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, habe diesen Thread mal soweit übersprungen. Also ich hab mir jetzt das Reaction SL 2011 mit Sram Ausstattung bestellt zu einem sehr guten Preis (1439,--) 
Finde es komisch, dass man immer nur das GTC SL im Testbericht sieht aber nie das normale SL...naja ich bin gespannt jetzt auf das Bike und freu mich schon drauf.

Grüße


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. September 2011)

Viel Spass mit der Rennfeile.


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. September 2011)

Hat ein GTC ler eine optimale Lösung für einen LRS gefunden ?!  Preis / Gewicht / Optik


----------



## deathmetal (28. September 2011)

Habe die hier mit schwarzen Felgen und roten Naben (GTC Race aus dem letzten Jahr ist ja auch rot und schwarz, passt also super): *http://superlight-bikeparts.de/Crit...z-Sapim-Superspoke-Tune-Superspoke-Superspoke *


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. September 2011)

Sehen gut aus. Sind die Gewichtsangaben realistisch ? Und wie ist die Quali ?


----------



## deathmetal (28. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Sehen gut aus. Sind die Gewichtsangaben realistisch ? Und wie ist die Quali ?



Meine wiegen 1305g. Qualität finde ich echt gut, fahren sich sehr direkt.
Hab vorher noch was gesehen : http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pc97f8ca62eb7ea854ca84555fbad21e7/sSf0b4dcec46be6d2315d8b9ab29b5e7f8/FRM-Urano-Team-XMD1288-Disc-Laufradsatz-Urano-Team-28-32h-BOR-333XMD-Sapim.html 
Sind auch gut, gibts auch in rot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (29. September 2011)

Da ich nicht das Race (rot/schwarz) mein eigen nenne, bin ich eher auf der suche nach dem dezentem schwarz. 

Werd mir mal die Teile genauer ansehen.....


----------



## foppa (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
möchte mein GTC SL 2010 abgeben.
Beste Ausstattungsvariante in 2010
Lackierung grau'schwarz'rot.
Rahmengr. 18".
Fox Gabel. XT-Antrieb. Also Serienausstattung. Nichts verändert.
Das Rad hat ca. 100km auf dem Buckel.
Ist also praktisch neu.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, PN an mich.

Gruß Jens


----------



## CubeGTC (17. Oktober 2011)

so ich bin seit heute auch im Kreis der Reaction GTC Fahrer angekommen. 
Habe nen 2011er GTC Race für nen super Preis fast neu bekommen







ein wenig tunen will ich es noch, so das ich unter die 10kg Marke komme. Aber die 1. kleine Runde heute war schonmal super


----------



## Friendsofmine (18. Oktober 2011)

Schön ! Viel Spass mit dem Gerät.


----------



## vampa (20. Oktober 2011)

CubeGTC schrieb:


> so ich bin seit heute auch im Kreis der Reaction GTC Fahrer angekommen.
> Habe nen 2011er GTC Race für nen super Preis fast neu bekommen
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Teil. Ich habe mir heute ein 2011er GTC Team bestellt. Wird dann hoffentlich nächste Woche kommen. Ich habe auch vor, es unter die 10kg Marke zu tunen. Da ich jetzt 400 EUR beim Einkauf gespart habe, werde ich diese in einen neuen LRS investieren. 

Weiß einer von euch wie schwer der Sunringle Ryde XMB LRS ist?

Für alle die, die gerne die 2011er Modelle noch mal auf der Cube Homepage sehen wollen: http://cube11.cccc.de/hardtail/


----------



## Friendsofmine (20. Oktober 2011)

Will gar nicht wissen was die Pringels wiegen, jedes Kutschrad ist besser.

Schätze so ca. 2,1 Kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeGTC (21. Oktober 2011)

jo da kannst auch die originalen drauf lassen 

also ich hatte an diese gedacht
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-XR-400-D-Light-1530g-Laufradsatz::26614.html


----------



## vampa (21. Oktober 2011)

CubeGTC schrieb:


> jo da kannst auch die originalen drauf lassen
> 
> also ich hatte an diese gedacht
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-XR-400-D-Light-1530g-Laufradsatz::26614.html



Der Sunringle Ryde XMB LRS ist die Serienausstattung. 

Meine Frage hatte eher darauf abgezielt, in Erfahrung zu bringen, wie  schwer der Serien LRS ist, um eine Idee zu bekommen, wieviel ich alleine  durch den Ausstausch des LRS an Gewicht spare. Ich gebe euch aber recht, war ein  bisschen bescheiden formuliert. 

Der LRS den du verlinkt hast, zieht ja schon mal vernünftig aus. Jedoch hätte ich gerne, dass die Naben in Blau sind, passend zum Bike. 

Mal zwei Fragen zum Thema max. Fahrergewicht bei den LRS: Muss ich das Fahrradgewicht noch abziehen, oder ist das schon in der Angabe impliziert? 
Sollte ich auf ein gewisses Puffer zwischen meinem Gewicht (78 kg) und dem max. abgegebenen Fahrergewicht der LRS achten? 

Schon mal Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Friendsofmine (21. Oktober 2011)

Bei den Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller ist der Fahrer gemeint.

Bin beim Suchen nach einem "richtigem" LRS für das GTC bin ich bei Tune gelandet. Es wird ein KING & KONG LRS werden ! .......leider gut.
Da gibts auch was in blau.

http://www.tune.de/de/tune-produkte/laufraeder/mtb-laufraeder/item/82-king--kong


----------



## vampa (21. Oktober 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Bei den Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller ist der Fahrer gemeint.
> 
> Bin beim Suchen nach einem "richtigem" LRS für das GTC bin ich bei Tune gelandet. Es wird ein KING & KONG LRS werden ! .......leider gut.
> Da gibts auch was in blau.
> ...



Danke für den Tip.

Ich werde mich in den nächsten Wochen mal intensiver mit diesem Thema beschäftigen. Sind ja von euch schon jede Menge Links gepostet worden, wo's gute LRS gibt.  

Wird bestimmt am Ende eine Abwegung zwischen Preis und Gewicht werden. Die Tatsache, dass die Naben in blau sein sollen, wir's bestimmt nicht einfacher machen. Momentan scheint ja, rot richtig in zu sein.


----------



## Friendsofmine (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin eher nicht so für viel Farbe am Bike. Mir reichen schon die neuen "Jamaika Cube Bike für 2012!


----------



## Ensi (23. Oktober 2011)

vampa schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch wie schwer der Sunringle Ryde XMB LRS ist?



meine hatten gewogen 2,16 Kg mit Felgenband, ohne Kasette und ohne Schnellspanner...


----------



## Friendsofmine (24. Oktober 2011)

Hab ich ja gut geschÃ¤tzt ! ð


----------



## vampa (24. Oktober 2011)

Ensi schrieb:


> meine hatten gewogen 2,16 Kg mit Felgenband, ohne Kasette und ohne Schnellspanner...



Gut zu wissen. Also kann man gut ein halbes Kilo allein mit dem Tausch der LRS sparen. 

Welche LRS hast du dir gekauft und was wiegen die?




Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ich bin eher nicht so für viel Farbe am  Bike. Mir reichen schon die neuen "Jamaika Cube Bike für 2012!



Mir gefällt's, wenn Farbe am Bike ist und dies noch durch Farbakzente bei den Naben sowie den Schrauben am Vorbau oder Lenker unterstrichen wird. Aber, wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn wir alle den gleichen Geschmack hätten. 

Bei den "Jamaika" Bikes sehen die Farben auf den Fotos so blass aus. Mal schau'n wie's in der Realität dann ausschaut. Was auf alle Fälle top aussieht, ist die Farbkombi blau und orange beim Elite Super HPC Pro. 

Grüße


----------



## Friendsofmine (24. Oktober 2011)

Ja - für jeden ist bei Cubi was dabei.

Viel Spass mit dem Radl


----------



## sven1973 (29. Oktober 2011)

hallo wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand was über die lackierung von carbon rahmen sagen kann hab letzte woch ein cube reaction gtc team bekommen habs mir nur wegen dem geilen aussehen gekauft beim genaueren hinsehen ist mir aufgefallen das an einigen stellen des rahmens die schwarze lackierung nur unvollständig ist und der untergrund durchscheint nun meine frage ist das ein fehler oder bei carbonrahmen unvermeindlich des weiteren eiert das vorderrad leicht und schleift an der scheibenbremse hab das bike von bike-discount.de das mit der lackierung trübt meine freude über das ansonsten geile bike ein wenig und das mit dem vorderrad eine einstellungssache?über hilfreiche antworten wäre ich dankbar mfg sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vampa (29. Oktober 2011)

sven1973 schrieb:


> hallo wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand was über die lackierung von carbon rahmen sagen kann hab letzte woch ein cube reaction gtc team bekommen habs mir nur wegen dem geilen aussehen gekauft beim genaueren hinsehen ist mir aufgefallen das an einigen stellen des rahmens die schwarze lackierung nur unvollständig ist un der untergrund durchscheint nun meine frage ist das ein fehler oder bei carbonrahmen unvermeindlich des weiteren eiert das vorderrad leicht und schleift an der scheibenbremse hab das bike von bike-discount.de das mit der lackierung trübt meine freude über das ansonsten geile bike ein wenig und das mit dem vorderrad eine einstellungssache?über hilfreiche antworten wäre ich dankbar mfg sven



  Hallo,

sehr schönes Bike.  Dass mit der Lackierung ist so. Ich habe auch ein GTC Team letzte Woche gekauft und bei mir "schimmert" das Carbon an den gleichen Stellen durch. Mich persönlich stört es nicht. Mich stört da mehr, dass der Bautenzug des rechten Schalters rechts in den Rahmen geht und das gleich Spiel mit der linken Seite. Aber, ich kann dich verstehen, wenn etwas nicht so ist, wie man es sich erhofft hatte.

Wenn die Scheibenbremse schleifen, liegt's in der Regel nicht am Laufrad. 

Bremse die Scheiben mal richtig ein. Suche dir 'ne abschüssige oder flache Strecke und bremse 30mal von 30 auf ganz langsam runter, aber nicht anhalten. Danach sollte die Beläge und Scheiben ein gebremst sein. Wenn die Scheibe dann immer noch schleift, liegt das entweder an einer eiernden Scheibe oder daran, dass der Bremskörper neu ausrichten werden sollte. 

Wie ist das Geräusch, wenn es schleift? Deutet es darauf hin, dass es leicht oder stark schleift? 

Wenn es leicht schleift, dann bekommste es mit dem Ausrichten des  Bremskörpers hin. Wenn es stark schleift, wird die Scheibe eine Unwucht  haben, die zu stark ist, um sie mit der Ausrichtung zu beheben.

Bremskörper ausrichten, in dem du den Bremskörper an der Verschraubung löst bis er locker ist. Jetzt das Hinterrad drehen und dabei ganz langsam die Bremse anziehen (Bremskörper richtet sich nun an der Scheibe aus), bis du selbst mit Kraft das Hinterrad nicht mehr drehen kannst. Bremse gezogen halten und den Bremskörper wieder festschrauben. Danach sollte das Schleifen weg sein.  Wenn nicht, dann nochmal probieren. 

Viel Erfolg und lass uns mal wissen, ob's geholfen hat.


----------



## sven1973 (29. Oktober 2011)

danke für die schnelle antwort. wegen der lackierung habe ich auch mit bike-discount kontakt aufgenomen und bilder geschickt .warte noch auf antwort.wegen dem vorderrad muss ich nochmal schauen bin absoluter laie was selbermachen angeht halte aber schon mal ausschau nach einem guten drehmomentschlüssel man weiss ja nie.wenn ich das vorderrad von hand drehe und drüber schaue ist dort eine leichte acht zu sehen auch in der bremsscheibe die dann kurzzeitig schleift. nächste woche mittwoch läuft mein 14 tägiges rückgaberecht ab.bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich das bike behalten soll oder ob für mich als gelegentlicher freizeitfahrer der erwartet das das fahrrad 15-20jahre hält ein alu-bike die bessere wahl gewessen wäre.aber diese fahrad ist so schöööön


----------



## r19andre (29. Oktober 2011)

sven1973 schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle antwort. wegen der lackierung habe ich auch mit bike-discount kontakt aufgenomen und bilder geschickt .warte noch auf antwort.wegen dem vorderrad muss ich nochmal schauen bin absoluter laie was selbermachen angeht halte aber schon mal ausschau nach einem guten drehmomentschlüssel man weiss ja nie.wenn ich das vorderrad von hand drehe und drüber schaue ist dort eine leichte acht zu sehen auch in der bremsscheibe die dann kurzzeitig schleift. nächste woche mittwoch läuft mein 14 tägiges rückgaberecht ab.bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich das bike behalten soll oder ob für mich als gelegentlicher freizeitfahrer der erwartet das das fahrad 15-20jahre hält ein alu-bike die bessere wahl gewessen wäre.aber diese fahrad ist so schöööön



warum kauft man es dann online???

machnmal verstehe ich es nicht 

aber am rad liegen soll´s nicht, ist alles einstellbar was Bremse etc. angeht.
Hättest mal zu einem Bikeshop in der Nähe gehen sollen, da gibts auch Service vor Ort und Beratung! zumindest bei uns


----------



## vampa (29. Oktober 2011)

sven1973 schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle antwort. wegen der lackierung habe ich auch mit bike-discount kontakt aufgenomen und bilder geschickt .warte noch auf antwort.wegen dem vorderrad muss ich nochmal schauen bin absoluter laie was selbermachen angeht halte aber schon mal ausschau nach einem guten drehmomentschlüssel man weiss ja nie.wenn ich das vorderrad von hand drehe und drüber schaue ist dort eine leichte acht zu sehen auch in der bremsscheibe die dann kurzzeitig schleift. nächste woche mittwoch läuft mein 14 tägiges rückgaberecht ab.bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich das bike behalten soll oder ob für mich als gelegentlicher freizeitfahrer der erwartet das das fahrad 15-20jahre hält ein alu-bike die bessere wahl gewessen wäre.aber diese fahrad ist so schöööön



 [FONT="]Die Lackierung ist so. War bei den anderen GTC Modellen aus 2011 auch so und bei den 2012 Modellen sind auch Stellen, die nicht lackiert sind.  

Wenn das Laufrad leicht eiert, kann das relativ schnell behoben werden. Müssen nur die entsprechenden Speichen nachgespannt werden. Gehe doch mal zu einem Händler in deiner Nähe und frage ihn was das Richten kosten würde und dann kannst'e mit Bike-Discount sprechen und eine Lösung finden. 

Ich habe mein GTC Team auch im Internet bei laface.de gekauft. Die haben aber das Fahrrad vor der Lieferung aufbereitet, dies protokolliert und dann für den Versand verpackt. Somit musste ich es nur zusammenbauen und fertig. 

[/FONT]


----------



## Friendsofmine (31. Oktober 2011)

Das Formula Bremsen Problem bekommt man mit den blauen (organischen ) BremsbelÃ¤gen von Cubi in den Griff.Hat jeder gute HÃ¤ndler im Schrank. (ca18â¬ )
Seit die blauen BelÃ¤ge verbaut sind ist der Spuk vorbei.

http://www.cube.eu/acs/bremsen/



Bei meiner Feile schimmert nix durch- 100% sauber gelackt.


----------



## vampa (1. November 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Bei meiner Feile schimmert nix durch- 100% sauber gelackt.



Da scheint das Team die Low-Budget Version der GTC Reihe zu sein.  

Jetzt wo ich ein bisschen mit dem Bike rumgefahren bin, bin ich soweit sehr zufrieden damit. Ich war mir erst unschlüssig wegen der sportlicheren Geometrie und des Carbonrahmens, aber es fährt sich sehr angenehm. Man merkt richtig, wie der Carbonrahmen mehr flext als der Alurahmen von meinem anderen Bike.  

Den einzigen Kritikpunkt den ich bis jetzt habe, ist der zu weiche Sattel. Das wird wahrscheinlich auch der Grund gewesen sein, dass Cube bei den 2012er Modellen wieder einen Selle Italia verbaut. Aber, dieses Problem lässt sich ja zum Glück leicht beheben.


----------



## EvilEvo (1. November 2011)

Ich finds ja ne echte Glanzleistung, dass die bei Cube es jedes Jahr auf neue schaffen, die GTC´s immer schwerer zu machen


----------



## vampa (1. November 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich finds ja ne echte Glanzleistung, dass die bei Cube es jedes Jahr auf neue schaffen, die GTC´s immer schwerer zu machen



Ich vermute mal, dass das so gewollt ist. Der Abstand zum Elite soll ja gewahrt bleiben.


----------



## Friendsofmine (2. November 2011)

Wie und warum werden die Teile schwerer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven1973 (3. November 2011)

Für alle die es interessiert, habe das Cube behalten.Ich hoffe ich werds nicht bereuen.Noch irgendwelche Schutz und Pflege Tips?Hab den Rahmen erstmal mit Hartwachs behandelt.Anbei noch 3 Fotos Fahrrad alt "Giant Escaper" 20 Jahre und mein neues Cube in seiner vollen Pracht. Mfg Sven


----------



## Friendsofmine (3. November 2011)

Mal ne Frage ......wie bremst du mit dem GTC ? 
Bei der Montage der Bremsen ist wohl was schiefgegangen. Der Lenker sieht auch irgendwie komisch aus.


----------



## Trompeten Paul (4. November 2011)

Täuscht das oder ist die Sattelstütze falsch rum montiert?


----------



## sven1973 (4. November 2011)

Vielen Dank erstmal.Hab es noch nicht bereut mich hier anzumelden!Also das mit dem Lenker sieht schon echt komisch aus auf dem Foto.Aber das mit der Sattelstütze da wär ich nicht drauf gekommen.Hab gerade alles korrigiert.Wie schon gesagt absoluter Laie.Fahrrad auspacken und losfahren.Wie sieht es den mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz aus Neopren aus?Unbedingt notwendig für Carbon oder kann man auch drauf verzichten.Mir ist aufgefallen das die Kette immer wieder leicht draufschlägt wen ich durch Löcher fahre.Oder reicht auch der bereits draufgeklebte schutz?Freue mich schon auf hilfreiche Antworten.Mfg Sven


----------



## sven1973 (4. November 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage ......wie bremst du mit dem GTC ?
> Bei der Montage der Bremsen ist wohl was schiefgegangen. Der Lenker sieht auch irgendwie komisch aus.


 Also das mit den Bremsen falsch montiert, versteh ich nicht!Funktioniert astrein.


----------



## MarkusL (4. November 2011)

sven1973 schrieb:


> Also das mit den Bremsen falsch montiert, versteh ich nicht!Funktioniert astrein.


Die Schalthebel stehen ja genauso bescheuert da. Der ganze Lenker gehört um ca. 45° nach vorne gedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven1973 (4. November 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Die Schalthebel stehen ja genauso bescheuert da. Der ganze Lenker gehört um ca. 45° nach vorne gedreht.


 Danke,sehr freundlich!Alles schon erledigt,siehe oben.


----------



## Fetcher (4. November 2011)

Da du ein absoluter Laie in Sachen Fahrrad bist, würde ICH an deiner Stelle nie ein Rad aus dem Internet kaufen, sei es noch so ein tolles Angebot.


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. November 2011)

Das was Markus sagte - meinte ich.


----------



## sven1973 (5. November 2011)

Fetcher schrieb:


> Da du ein absoluter Laie in Sachen Fahrrad bist, würde ICH an deiner Stelle nie ein Rad aus dem Internet kaufen, sei es noch so ein tolles Angebot.


 Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum man sein Rad nicht im Internet kaufen sollte. Laie hin oder her.Ich wusste genau was ich wollte,brauchte also keine Beratung.Hätte der Cube Händler hier vor Ort dieses Rad gehabt, was nicht der Fall war,und er mir ein anderes Rad empfohlen hätte, wäre ich trotzdem bei meiner entscheidung geblieben.Und ja,beim Rad vom Händler wäre wahrscheinlich alles richtig angebaut und eingestellt gewesen.Aber genau deshalb habe ich mich hier angemeldet,um Tips und Ratschläge zu bekommen.Kritik bezüglich meines kaufes via Internet nützt jetzt nichts mehr,da ich es ja bereits gekauft habe.


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. November 2011)

Hauptsache es ist ein Cubi geworden ........also alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## vampa (6. November 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Hauptsache es ist ein Cubi geworden ........also alles richtig gemacht.



Sehe ich genauso. 



sven1973 schrieb:


> .....Wie sieht es den mit dem  Kettenstrebenschutz aus Neopren aus?Unbedingt notwendig für Carbon oder  kann man auch drauf verzichten.Mir ist aufgefallen das die Kette immer  wieder leicht draufschlägt wen ich durch Löcher fahre.Oder reicht auch  der bereits draufgeklebte schutz?....



Ich würde dir einen Kettenstrebenschutz empfehlen. Kostet nicht viel, ca. 10. Carbon ist empfindlich, was Schläge betrifft. Bei meinem Ltd. hat die Kette bereits die Schutzfolie sowie an einigen Stellen die Lackierung weggehauen.  Da habe ich erst einen Kettenstrebenschutz raufgemacht, als mal bei einem Marathon diese im Starterpaket enhalten war. Das GTC hat dann gleich eine bekommen. Aus Schaden wird man klug.


----------



## Bikas (7. November 2011)

Für einen guten Kettenstrebenschutz kann ich dir die von zwosix mit eigenem Wunschtext empfehlen:

hier der Link:

www.zwosix.de


----------



## spessarträuber (7. November 2011)

... hier ein (fast) kostenloser Kettenstrebenschutz, aus nem alten Schlauch und 2 Kabelbindern:




funktioniert top, Schützt die Kettenstrebe perfekt und ist auch abwaschbar, nicht so wie diese Neopren-Schmutzfänger


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. November 2011)

Also das Eigenbauprogramm -Kettenstrebenschutz-scheint ja auch seinen zweck zu erfüllen, aber ich lege da schon ein wenig Wert auf die Optik bei einem Bike das keine 299 gekostet hat.


----------



## MarkusL (8. November 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> ...aber ich lege da schon ein wenig Wert auf die Optik bei einem Bike das keine 299 gekostet hat.


 
Du vielleicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (8. November 2011)

Du meinst also "Form follows Funktion".  



( Drehe bitte den Lenker -das die Bremsen auf  40 Min. steht. Meine Augen schmerzen-please )


----------



## sven1973 (8. November 2011)

He Leute,nun macht mal keinen Quatsch mit meinen Bildern!


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. November 2011)

Was hamse denn damit gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 133688 (22. November 2011)

hallo,
habe gelesen dass die GTCs (2010) Probleme haben an der Stelle rund um die Sattelklemme das es vermehrt Risse gab!

Gibt/Gab es Problem auch noch beim 2011 Modell?
Die Bikes sind gerade 400-500 Euro reduziert und bin am überlegen mir eines zu holen (Der matte RACE Rahmen ist sehr schön) 

Danke.


----------



## EvilEvo (22. November 2011)

Mein 2010er sowie mein 2011er Rahmen ist an der Stelle gerissen.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (24. November 2011)

so habe mein GTC Race und bis auf den sackschweren LRS 2,2 kg!!! ein Traum.

Der Cube Sattel ist übrigens bequem, gings Euch auch so? 
bequemer als mein Fizik Gobi 

Nun suche ich einen neuen LRS.

schwarze Naben, weißen Speichen, rote Nippel soll er haben.
like this one http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/popup_image.php?pID=7972/imgID=0 (derzeit für 600 zu haben)

Geht sicher auch billiger aber wo?
Actionsport bietet schwarze Naben, rote Nippel an, aber leider auch die Speichen schwarz.

Hat einer ne adresse. preis max. 400 Euro ~1400- max. 1500gr.

Danke.

Juergen


----------



## spessarträuber (24. November 2011)

mir gings umgekehrt - der Gobi ein Traum, der Cube fürn Arsch

Laufradsatz kann ich Dir empfehlen:
http://poison-bikes.de/shopart/201130000/Fahrradteile_und_Zubehoer/Komplett-Laufraeder/26er-MTB/Sets/Novatec-Disc-FRM388-Weiss.htm
kannst im Konfigurator nach Wunsch zusammenstellen...

Mit 1550g minimal schwerer, aber genau in Deinen Wunschfarben erhältlich, und preislich sogar noch einiges unter Deinem Limit.

Fahr den selbst in komplett schwarz seit 2 Jahren und bin echt zufrieden damit.

Ach ja, und den Gobi gibts in dem Shop auch zum Hammer Preis!


----------



## muchomamba (25. November 2011)

spessarträuber schrieb:


> ... hier ein (fast) kostenloser Kettenstrebenschutz, aus nem alten Schlauch und 2 Kabelbindern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Friendsofmine (25. November 2011)

Ein Bushido oder  SIDO Kettenschutz Modell ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (25. November 2011)

spessarträuber schrieb:


> Mit 1550g minimal schwerer, aber genau in Deinen Wunschfarben erhältlich, und preislich sogar noch einiges unter Deinem Limit.



leider auch nicht mit weißen Speichen möglich. Weiße Felge will ich nicht 

naja werde wohl bei Actionsport zuschlagen.

Dann eben nur roten Naben / rote Nippel.

heute wieder gemerkt die Alexrims gehen wirklich nicht, verstehe nicht wie bei einem Race Bike solche Bleidinger verbauen kann. 

Die Gewichtsangabe für das GTC Race 2011 mit 10,6kg stimmt auch nicht.
Leider bringt meines mit Pedalen (350gr.)  11,3 auf die Waage.


----------



## spessarträuber (25. November 2011)

einfach mal dort anrufen oder schreiben - die machen Dir bestimmt auch weiße Speichen rein.
Habe mit dem Shop bishe rnur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## cuberbiker (26. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Vielleicht kann man mir hier weiterhelfen. Ich suche nämlich vom 2011  Reaction GTC SLT den Vorbau Syntace F149 mit den grünen Lenkerklemmen plus die  grünen Halteklammen für den Sattel.Vielleicht hat ja jemand die Teile  und braucht sie nicht mehr .Würde mich über Angebote freuen . Schonmal  Danke im voraus .


----------



## Friendsofmine (29. November 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsangabe für das GTC Race 2011 mit 10,6kg stimmt auch nicht.
> Leider bringt meines mit Pedalen (350gr.)  11,3 auf die Waage.




Werden vom Hersteller ohne Pedale und in der 18"Rahmen Grösse gewogen. Meines wissens.......


----------



## MarkusL (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Länge die serienmäßige RFR-Sattelstütze beim 2010er GTC hat?
(Habe das Bike momentan leider nicht im Zugriff.)

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (5. Dezember 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, welche Länge die serienmäßige RFR-Sattelstütze beim 2010er GTC hat?
> (Habe das Bike momentan leider nicht im Zugriff.)
> ...



400mm (bei meinem 18")
Die stütze ist aber Müll, Bock hart, keinerlei Flex, wurde bei mir gleich nachdem mistigen LRS getauscht 
Kostet bei bike-discount glaub 14 Euro  *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (5. Dezember 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> 400mm (bei meinem 18")
> Die stütze ist aber Müll, Bock hart, keinerlei Flex, wurde bei mir gleich nachdem mistigen LRS getauscht
> Kostet bei bike-discount glaub 14 Euro *g*


 
Danke.
Syntace P6 Carbon Hiflex ist bereits unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (5. Dezember 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Danke.
> Syntace P6 Carbon Hiflex ist bereits unterwegs.



wo bestellt? Ist doch bis Ende Januar ausverkauft, deswegen hab ich die Ritchey Superlogic genommen.


----------



## MarkusL (5. Dezember 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> wo bestellt?


 
privat


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. Dezember 2011)

Fizik Cyrano Carbon passt auch....


----------



## retokunaga (11. Januar 2012)

Hi , sorry about the English.
The Cube claimed weight for this frame is 1.150Kg.
It's not importante to everyody worry about, but what's the "real" frame weight?

Thank's


----------



## MarkusL (11. Januar 2012)

retokunaga schrieb:


> Hi , sorry about the English.
> The Cube claimed weight for this frame is 1.150Kg.
> It's not importante to everyody worry about, but what's the "real" frame weight?
> 
> Thank's


 
"Bike"-magazine says 1270g size M.


----------



## thod (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo an alle, 
mein erster Beitrag im Forum. Bin zwar schon eine ganze Weile hier dabei, aber bisher hat immer die Suchfunktion alle meine Fragen beantworten können. Und, wenn ich mal eine Frage beantworten hätte können, war einer von euch immer um einiges schneller!

Aber nun stehe ich hier vor einem Problem, für das mir die Suchfunktion keine Antwortet bieten kann.

Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen ein Frameset vom GTC 2011 zugelegt. Das ganze in 22". Bei diesem Set ist auch ein Steuersatz von FSA dabei.
Im Handbuch steht ja, man soll den Steuersatz behutsam einpressen usw..
Aber ein Einpressen ist bei mir gar nicht nötig, denn die Lager fallen einfach von alleine in die einlaminierten Alulagerschalen. Und sitzen dann relativ genau, mit etwas Spiel in den Schalen.

Ist das bei euren Rahmen auch so? Oder ist da vielleicht der falsche Steuersatz bei mir dabei?

Folgendes kann ich an den Lagern ablesen:
TH Industries 1-1/8" ACB 36°x45° 873#.

Das untere Lager: TH Industries 1.5" ACB 36°x45° 073#. 

Nicht abgelesen, sondern gemessen hat das obere Lager einen Durchmesser von 41,0mm und das untere ca. 51,8mm.

Ich habe auch Cube deswegen schon angeschrieben, aber seit 5 Werktagen kommt da keine Antwort zurück.

Nun hoffe ich auf euch!

@retokunaga: 22" 1400g


----------



## Tychus (18. Januar 2012)

Hi, 
ich weiÃ zu deiner Frage leider keine Antwort, habe aber selbst noch eine kleine Frage. Ich habe mir bei meinem HÃ¤ndler das Cube reaction GTC Team angesehen. Damals vor einem Monat hat es noch 1799â¬ gekostet. Er sagte am Preis wÃ¤re noch was zumachen. Wie viel kann ich da erwarten an Preisminderung an einem 2011er Modell. Ich hatte an einen Kauf so bis mitte MÃ¤rz gedacht.


----------



## Zoolicious (18. Januar 2012)

Das finde ich deutlich zu teuer.
Für den von Dir genannten Preis kriegt man z.B. bei Rabe-Bikes noch Restbestände von den MY2011 GTC Race...allerdings nicht mehr in 22''.

Der Rest ist reine Spekulation...ich freu' mich jedenfalls auf mein GTC Race MY2012, das ich für einen ähnlichen Preis kriege.


----------



## Tychus (18. Januar 2012)

Ich sagte doch das er am Preis auf jedenfall noch was macht. Ich wollte nur wissen wie viel drin ist. Bzw. wie weit er runter gehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoolicious (20. Januar 2012)

Solltest Du das nicht eher Deinen Händler fragen anstatt uns?


----------



## anfaenger11 (24. Januar 2012)

gelöscht


----------



## mtb-ikirsch (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo an alle meine ersten Zeilen hier. 
Lese aber schon eine Weile mit. Schon mal Dank an Sepalot, Beuze Kubitix und die vielen anderen Schreiber für schöne Bilder, Beiträge und technische Informationen hier im ibc-Cube Forum.

Jetzt seid 17.45 Uhr bin ich auch ein sehr stolzer Cube Fahrer. Naja üben muss ich noch ne Menge.

Es ist ein Cube Reaction GTC Race 2012 in 18" und es sieht besser aus als auf den Fotos auf der Cube.eu HP.

Das Blau ist dunkler also richtig blau.

Bestellt 05.09.2011 abgeholt 02.02.2012 es hat sich gelohnt aber war eine schwere Zeit das warten.

Gruss Ingo


----------



## deathmetal (2. Februar 2012)

Wie du in die Vergangeheit reisen kannst ist schon mal nicht schlecht, da musst nicht üben *g* 

Viel Spaß damit, aber lass Bilder folgen


----------



## mtb-ikirsch (2. Februar 2012)

Nicht die besten Fotos aber die Ersten.


----------



## deathmetal (3. Februar 2012)

Gefällt auf jeden Fall mal


----------



## kai55 (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe mir am Samstag beim Händler meines Vertrauens das 
Cube Reaction GTC Team 2011 gegönnt, zum (mMn) Hammerpreis von 1280,-.
Ich wollt mir eigentlich das Bulls Copperhaed 3 2012 kaufen aber bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht anders.
Jetzt lese ich hier von Rissen im Sattelstützenbereich.
Ist das Standart oder nur Einzelfälle? 
Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?
Ich will mit dem Rad hauptsächlich im Wald fahren kein extremen Sachen.

mfg
Kai


----------



## deathmetal (6. Februar 2012)

Hab mein Reaction seit 2010 (Reaction Race) und habe damit noch keine Probleme gehabt. 
Nehm es schon hart ran, im Training wie im Wettkampf (Marathons im Alpenraum). 

Ist zwar schon öfter hier was gepostet worden über diese Risse, aber ob das arg oft vorkommt kann ich nicht sagen, denn es wurden ja zig von den Rahmen verkauft und hier sind dann (geschätzt) 10 Posts wegen Rissen weniger signifikant glaube ich.


----------



## Maxsch (10. Februar 2012)

Mein etwas anderes Reaction, von der Serienausstattung ist noch der Steuersatz übrig, sonst habe ich alles getauscht und es somit auf immerhin 7,7Kg gebracht.
Als ich es mir Anfang 2011 gekauft hatte war auch noch ein Reaction GTC Race 2010 Rahmen verbaut, dieser war allerdings ein Garantiefall.

Ein paar Details...
Rahmen: Cube Reaction GTC 20"
Laufräder: Xentis Kappa CC 2
Federgabel: DT Swiss XRC 100 Race TwinShot
Kurbel: THM Clavicula MTB 3-Fach
Bremsen: Avid XX Worldcup
Lenker und Sattelstütze: Schmolke TLO
Sattel: FRM Blackhole
Kassette: SRAM XG999


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (14. Februar 2012)

kai55 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe mir am Samstag beim Händler meines Vertrauens das
> Cube Reaction GTC Team 2011 gegönnt, zum (mMn) Hammerpreis von 1280,-.
> ...


Schieb keine Panik. Im allgemeinen ist es so das, grade in Foren, immer nur schlechte Erfahrungen breitgetragen werden.
Ja es gab vereinzelt Probleme, nein du musst dir sicherlich keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Maxsch (14. Februar 2012)

Meiner war da übrigens auch gerissen


----------



## Vincy (15. Februar 2012)

Die Risse treten aber auch bei anderen Modellen auf, auch bei denen aus Alu.


----------



## Maxsch (15. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube bei mir wurde die Rissbildung dadurch begünstigt, dass die Sattelstütze nur ein kleines Stück im Rahmen gesteckt hat, das tut dem Rahmen natürlich nicht gut.
Jetzt habe ich eine längere und bisher keine Risse.


----------



## Vincy (15. Februar 2012)

Dann hast aber auch selbst Schuld. Die allgemeine Mindesteinstecktiefe ist 100mm. An den Stützen ist da auch eine Markierung, sofern man die nicht kürzt.


----------



## Maxsch (15. Februar 2012)

Ich würde jetzt nicht sagen dass ich den Rahmen dadurch kaputt gemacht habe, aber wohl durch die Stütze dazu beigetragen.
Stark belastet habe ich den Rahmen zudem auch nicht, da war also wirklich etwas faul und es scheint ja auch die Schwachstelle bei diesem Rahmen zu sein.
Allerdings denke ich, dass man man diesem Problem mit einer entsprechend weit im Rahmen steckenden Sattelstütze entgegenwirken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (21. Februar 2012)

Mal zu der Sattelstützdiskussion: Mindesteinstecktiefe beim Reaction laut Cube 9cm (einfach mal die Mühe machen und nachfragen  )
Mir sind 2 von 2 Rahmen gerissen, Vereinskamerad fährt das gleiche Rad und hat nach der gleichen Zeit nix dran.

Und @ Maxsch: Einfach nur WOW, hammergeiler Aufbau!


----------



## MarkusL (19. März 2012)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
Ich hatte am Freitag ein Reaction GTC "zum Schrauben" und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß im Rahmen, am Ende des Oberrohrs, hin zum Sitzrohr, sich Carbonstreifen abheben lassen. Das "Rohr" ist innen quasi etwas "ausgefranst".
Kennt das jemand? Ist das normal?


----------



## Maxsch (19. März 2012)

Jo das war bei meinen beiden Reaction GTC bisher auch so, scheint wohl normal zu sein.


----------



## deathmetal (19. März 2012)

Ja, is bei meinem auch so. Braucht man sich wohl keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (9. April 2012)

Wer für die neue Saison noch was sucht.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290696355901

Abzugeben wegen Umstieg auf 29". Kaufdatum Sept.2011. Laufleistung ca. 1000km.


----------



## redmadness (24. Juni 2012)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich die Listenpreise der Cube (insbesondere Reaction GTC Race) von 2011 und 2012 sehr deutlich unterscheiden ... 

2011 ~2199 EUR
2012 ~1799 EUR

zwar sind die leicht unterschiedlich ausgestattet, dass macht aber für jemanden (zugegebenermaßen Neuling) wie mich nicht eine solche Preisdifferenz aus.

Bin am überlegen, mir ein reduziertes reaction GTC race 2011 zuzulegen, frage mich aber, ob das ein guter Deal ist, wenn man die günstigeren Preise für die 2012 in Betracht zieht.

Wäre nett, wenn mich da mal jemand aufklären könnte.

Danke.


----------



## Maxsch (24. Juni 2012)

Also das 2011er hat eine hochwertigere Gabel und eine umfangreiche XT Ausstattung, das 2012er Modell hat Sram X.0 Komponenten.
Welche nun besser sind wurde schon viel diskutiert und ist meines Erachtens nach Geschmackssache.
Die Teile sind bei beiden Modellen aus einer gehobenen Preisklasse und weisen sicherlich eine gute Haltbarkeit auf.
Ich denke es ist schwer jetzt sicher zu sagen welches besser ist, allein schon weil die einen Sram und die anderen Shimano bevorzugen.
Habe das 2011er Modell auf die Schnelle fÃ¼r 1600â¬ gefunden, also wenn Dir das besser gefÃ¤llt dann kauf es Dir und die wirst gegenÃ¼ber dem 2012er Modell bestimmt keinen Nachteil haben.
GruÃ Max


----------



## Kruemelmonster (2. August 2012)

Weiß jemand ob beim GTC Rahmen das Pressfit Innenlager mit dem winzigen Distanzring auf der rechten Seite verbaut werden muss?

Ich habe mal beides ausprobiert, ohne den Ring ist das innere Kettenblatt verdammt nah am Rahmen, die Kette schleift schon fast am vorderen Rahmenschutz, da ist maximal 1mm Spiel. Mit Ring sieht das ganze schon besser aus, aber was ist nun korrekt?


----------



## Krondrim (2. August 2012)

Original ist kein Ring verbaut....


----------



## Kruemelmonster (2. August 2012)

Krondrim schrieb:


> Original ist kein Ring verbaut....



Hui, natürlich glaube ich Dir das, aber dann ist das alles unheimlich nah am Rahmen. Das ist für mich sehr ungewohnt, bin vorher nur Aluhobel gefahren.

Hat eventuell jemand ein Bild mit Blick von oben auf den Tretlager/Kettenblattbereich? Wenn ich den Ring jetzt nämlich im eingebauten Zustand zerlege und das Lager die 2,5mm nachpresse, dann gibts kein zurück mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxsch (2. August 2012)

Also bei mir ist kein Ring verbaut gewesen und habe das auch beim Lagertausch so gelassen.
Allerdings hast Du Recht damit dass alles SEHR eng ist, ich habe ordentlich Schleifspuren am Rahmen, kommt wohl auch etwas aufs Kettenblatt an aber wenns nicht stört würde ich den Ring verbauen, der Umwerfer sollte ja entsprechend einstellbar sein!


----------



## Zoolicious (9. August 2012)

Maxsch schrieb:


> Also das 2011er hat eine hochwertigere Gabel und eine umfangreiche XT Ausstattung, das 2012er Modell hat Sram X.0 Komponenten.


Ich dachte, dass die Reba 2012 eigentlich der SID von 2011 entspricht?

Wie dem auch sei...ich habe mein GTC Race jetzt seit Mai, ca. 1000km gefahren und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Milarepa (25. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich überlege gerade mir ein GTC Pro zu kaufen und habe auf der Cube Seite gesehen, dass Cube bei den Carbon Rahmen* nur 2 Jahre Garantie* gibt. Das sieht für mich schon so aus, als ob Cube kein großes Vertrauen hat.

Wollte mal nach euren Erfahrungen mit den Carbon Rahmen fragen (v.a. auch beim Service, wenns mal Probleme gibt).

*Also, wer hat schon mal einen Cube Carbonrahmen mit Riss oder Bruch (o.ä.) gehabt?*


----------



## Maxsch (25. August 2012)

Ich hatte einen...
Cube Reaction GTC von 2010, soweit ich weiß hat sich an den Reaction GTC Rahmen bis heute nicht viel geändert.
Aber möglich dass ich eine Mitschuld am Defekt hatte weil ich eine ziemlich kurze Sattelstütze verwendet habe und der Rahmen dann in dem Bereich Risse bekommen hat wo die Sattelstütze geklemmt wird.
Da hatte ich den Rahmen erst etwa ein halbes Jahr, habe ihn dann über einen Cubehändler in der Nähe reklamiert und ohne Probleme nach kurzer Zeit einen neuen bekommen.
Dieser hält bisher auch Problemlos... seit etwa 9000Km.
Dass Cube ausdrücklich auf Carbonrahmen nur 2 Jahre gibt hat mich auch schon nachdenklich gestimmt...


----------



## Kruemelmonster (9. September 2012)

So, hier auch mal passend mein nun endlich fertig aufgebautes Cube Reaction GTC, basierend auf einem 2012er GTC SLT Rahmen:


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. September 2012)

Sehr interesannter Lenker ! Warum hat die Sattelstütze so einen Knick? Ist die auch von Ritchey?


----------



## Maxsch (9. September 2012)

Da war wohl der Fahrer zu schwer 
Ne ich nehme mal an dass es darum geht etwas Setback zu erzielen.
Bei den einen Sattelstützen ist eben der Klemmkopf gekröpft und bei dieser ist der Schaft nach hinten "abgeknickt"... Mag sein dass es so die einfachere und günstigere Produktionsart ist, das Aussehen ist natürlich etwas ungewöhnlicher aber obs gefällt oder nicht ist ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## xp2004 (9. September 2012)

@ kruemel, schön das Du mal ein paar Fotos eingestellt hast  Hübsch geworden.
Die Pedale lässt Du ?


----------



## Kruemelmonster (9. September 2012)

Die Pedale sind absichtlich gekauft, an dem Rad ist ja alles einzeln zusammengebaut und gekauft worden. Sieht nach 08/15 aus, sind aber Pedale von Steinbach mit Titanachsen und gerade einmal 182 Gramm pro Paar. Ich komme mit der klassischen Bärentatze am besten zurecht. Früher bin ich meistens SPD gefahren, aber da habe ich etwas Schwierigkeiten mit meinem Knie.

Setback Sattelstütze brauche ich an dem Rad, damit das Knielot stimmt, die Thomson Elite ist die mit der ungewöhnlichsten Form, gefiel mir daher besonders gut, auch wenn es so aussieht, als wäre jemand mit erheblichem Übergewicht im Sitzen durch ein Schlagloch gebrettert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xp2004 (9. September 2012)

War nur ne Frage.  Muss ja jeder wissen was für ihn besser ist.
Ich komme mit klickpedalen besser zurecht.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (9. September 2012)

xp2004 schrieb:


> War nur ne Frage.  Muss ja jeder wissen was für ihn besser ist.
> Ich komme mit klickpedalen besser zurecht.



Klickies sind auch im Prinzip super, schon weil man richtig Dampf machen kann. Nur leider bin ich total aus dem Training und mein rechtes Knie kommt zur Zeit überhaupt nicht mit Klickies klar. Daher eben nur ne Bärentatze.


----------



## mtb-ikirsch (9. September 2012)

schick schick!!!
Bitte Erfahrungsbericht von den ersten Ausfahten.


----------



## xp2004 (10. September 2012)

Zu Thread 554. Blech neben kleinem Kettenblatt.


Gerne würden wir Ihnen weiterhelfen, Bestellungen und Reklamationen können aber nur über den Fachhandel an uns weitergegeben werden.
Es wäre super wenn Sie sich mit Ihrem *Cube Händler in Verbindung setzen könnten.
http://maps.cube.eu/
Dieser soll sich dann mit dem zuständigen Sachbearbeiter in Verbindung setzen.

Besten Dank und viele Grüsse
Ihr
CUBE TEAM ******


----------



## LastActionHero (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mal ne Frage:

Ich habe ein Reaction GTC Race 2012, meine Freundin ein Access GTC 2011. Die Rahmen sind ja identisch. Meins hat an der Kurbel zwei Anti-Chainsuck-Bleche, eins nach vorne, eins nach hinten zur Kettenstrebe.

Sie dagegen hat nur eins Richtung Kettenstrebe und es kam wie es kommen musste: Kette nach innen runter gekracht, verkeilt und vorne ordentlich den Rahmen aufgekratzt.

Frage a) wie siehts bei euren 2011ern aus? Ist da auch nur ein Blech montiert und b) Kann man das irgendwo nachkaufen??


----------



## Maxsch (17. Dezember 2012)

Hey,
also ich habe 2 GTC Rahmen von 2010 gehabt (einen Race der sich leider verabschiedet hat und dann auf Garantie einen SL den ich noch immer sehr zufrieden fahre).
Die Rahmen hatten jedenfalls beide Bleche, wenn Deiner von 2012 auch beide hat kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass Cube bei den 2011ern einfach eins auslässt. (Ich kann mich natürlich auch irren, dann verbessert mich!)
Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran dass es ein Access und kein Reaction ist und Cube da einen Unterschied macht, würde für mich aber auch keinen Sinn machen.

Ich hoffe für euch dass der Rahmen nicht ernsthaft beschädigt ist, soweit ich weiß bekommt man solche Bleche von Cube wenn man sie kontaktiert, habe gehört sogar kostenlos, aber ich habe da selbst keine Erfahrungen mit gemacht.
Meine Bleche habe ich entfernt weil sie angefangen haben sich zu lösen und auf halb 8 hingen... mag zwar etwas riskanter sein aber ich hatte noch keinerlei Probleme, die Schaltung ist gut eingestellt, das kleine Kettenblatt wird fast nie genutzt und leichter ist es noch dazu. 

Gruß
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xp2004 (24. Dezember 2012)

Wie ich zwei posts drüber geschrieben habe bekommst Du sie nur über den Händler und nicht direkt uber Cube, kosten tun sie aber nichts.


----------



## Broesibiker (26. Dezember 2012)

Möchte das Thema Sattelstütze am Reaction noch einmal aufgreifen. Wie weit sollte die Stütze im Sattelrohr eintauchen, so dass es dort keine Brüche gibt ?
Momentan ist die Ritchey Carbon bis zur Mindesttiefe (ca. 10 cm) im Sattelrohr eingesteckt.


----------



## Maxsch (26. Dezember 2012)

EvilEvo hat laut seinem Kommentar direkt bei Cube nachgefragt und als Antwort 9cm bekommen, somit sollten 10cm passen!


----------



## Riiider (29. Oktober 2013)

hallo, wollte mal fragen ob jemand ein cube reaction gtc 2010 26er in 18 zoll verkauft?
bitte um private nachrichten.
danke


----------

